# American golf double value trade in



## Bobirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone took advantage of this yet???
Using the pga value guide they will give you double. 
Seems too good to be true.

What's the catch? Lol


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Anyone took advantage of this yet???
Using the pga value guide they will give you double. 
Seems too good to be true.

What's the catch? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes and none from what I could see.
Guy I dealt with said they had been swamped with trade ins so not sure how long they would be doing the deal for


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

Best get up there tonight lol


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Best get up there tonight lol
		
Click to expand...

I think you can take up anything to trade, so time to clear the 
spares cupboard !


----------



## Jensen (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't bother, I've just rang for a quote on my Adams XTD driver.  It's only 2 years old and they offered me Â£56.00. So that's Â£28 normal.... yeah right think I'll pass


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Best get up there tonight lol
		
Click to expand...

Some have been and dealt (there's at least one thread that been first page for some time here)


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Don't bother, I've just rang for a quote on my Adams XTD driver.  It's only 2 years old and they offered me Â£56.00. So that's Â£28 normal.... yeah right think I'll pass
		
Click to expand...

Pgavalue website will give you an idea of trade in values.


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks quite accurate according to that


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 13, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Don't bother, I've just rang for a quote on my Adams XTD driver.  It's only 2 years old and they offered me Â£56.00. So that's Â£28 normal.... yeah right think I'll pass
		
Click to expand...

To be fair that looks about right based on the PGA Value Guide which is what AG use to base their quotes. If you have a look they reckon $42.00 which is about Â£30.00 so it's not a million miles away.


----------



## Nashy (Sep 13, 2016)

They had this offer running in July but all is not as it seems.

I got offered Â£132 for my Adams CMB when the deal was on, then when I went in at the start of August and the offer was no longer on I got offered Â£118. Now that's not double where I come from! I didn't mind as they they had 2 free wedges with a set of Mizuno irons which worked out a better deal.


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

Went in tonight and got quite a good deal I must say


----------



## Goldie (Sep 13, 2016)

What did you get Bobirdie?

Anyone traded in a G30 driver?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 13, 2016)

Search for ChrisD's thread here from last week or so on the same subject.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 13, 2016)

I traded an ls tec tour shaft and got Â£200 off an M1 430 ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

I went for the big Bertha mini 1.5
Always fancied one. Got Â£210 trade in on a set of irons that cost me Â£125 so was too tempting lol


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2016)

I've emailed them with a wide variety of clubs, curious what they'll offer me for season old sm6 vokeys. May be enough to replace em with new for very little extra.


----------



## moogie (Sep 13, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I've emailed them with a wide variety of clubs, curious what they'll offer me for season old sm6 vokeys. May be enough to replace em with new for very little extra.
		
Click to expand...



PGA price guide quotes your wedges at $54........about Â£40
Then doubled

Be interested to see if you're offered Â£80 per wedge tho


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2016)

I agree, I think they may make a slight reduction, can't harm to ask though.


----------



## JohnF (Sep 13, 2016)

No, was offered Â£200 10 days to 2 weeks before the deals came out for my 714 ap2 irons which are still valued at $232 on pga value. Was then offered Â£310 by a different sales person, when I asked him how he came to that price & why the difference. Was told that's what they are today.


----------



## Sats (Sep 14, 2016)

I always thought AG would only let you trade a club for club ie: driver for driver.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well pga say my putter is minimum of $130. American golf offered me 52. So 104 total. 

Looks like they're aren't always as fair as they claim.


----------



## Junior (Sep 14, 2016)

Sats said:



			I always thought AG would only let you trade a club for club ie: driver for driver.
		
Click to expand...

Usually on normal trade ins that's the case, but on this offer its different. Here are the rules, see #2

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/double-value-on-clubs-trade-in/LP-DoubleTrade-2016.html


----------



## Goldie (Sep 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Well pga say my putter is minimum of $130. American golf offered me 52. So 104 total. 

Looks like they're aren't always as fair as they claim.
		
Click to expand...

Did you question why they offered less?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2016)

Goldie said:



			Did you question why they offered less?
		
Click to expand...

I sent them a link to the pga and asked why the low offer. Have had no response.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just been to AG got a great offer on my Irons, doubled it and walked out with a new Ping G 3 Wood. very happy.


----------



## JohnF (Sep 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I sent them a link to the pga and asked why the low offer. Have had no response.
		
Click to expand...

The answer is got from them in the shop was " that is what they are worth today". When I told them pga.com still has them at the same price they still couldn't answer it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2016)

JohnF said:



			The answer is got from them in the shop was " that is what they are worth today". When I told them pga.com still has them at the same price they still couldn't answer it.
		
Click to expand...

As above posted, when in today and got the offer very close to PGA website.
PGA website is a guide not a definite though.


----------



## Mark1751 (Sep 14, 2016)

Have been offered Â£158 For my ping G30's 5-PW which doubled up to Â£316. PGA.com was at $237 I assume they have an exchange rate for usd to pounds conversion.

I'm sure that some will get great deals and others won't, for me at the price offered I would prefer to sell private as I think I could get more.


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 14, 2016)

Mark1751 said:



			Have been offered Â£158 For my ping G30's 5-PW which doubled up to Â£316. PGA.com was at $237 I assume they have an exchange rate for usd to pounds conversion.

I'm sure that some will get great deals and others won't, for me at the price offered I would prefer to sell private as I think I could get more.
		
Click to expand...

they use 1.5 to convert from USD to GBP....as dictated by head office according to one of the lads in my local AG....even though the spot rate is closer to 1.32.


----------



## moogie (Sep 14, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			they use 1.5 to convert from USD to GBP....as dictated by head office according to one of the lads in my local AG....even though the spot rate is closer to 1.32.
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  that's the conversion,  my nephew works in a branch and told me how it works

PGA value guide,  for price,  divide by 1.5,  then doubled to get "double trade in price"


----------



## moogie (Sep 14, 2016)

Mark1751 said:



			Have been offered Â£158 For my ping G30's 5-PW which doubled up to Â£316. PGA.com was at $237 I assume they have an exchange rate for usd to pounds conversion.

I'm sure that some will get great deals and others won't, for me at the price offered I would prefer to sell private as I think I could get more.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you'd get much more,  340-360 on eBay,  less 10% selling fees
Not much in it really
But trading without the hassle of listing,  selling and posting


----------



## Mark1751 (Sep 14, 2016)

moogie said:



			Not sure you'd get much more,  340-360 on eBay,  less 10% selling fees
Not much in it really
But trading without the hassle of listing,  selling and posting
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but I'm always worried about trading in clubs - what if after a month I don't like them and wish I had my old ones......... 

To be fair my Pings are lovely clubs and I play well with them so don't really need to change.


----------



## moogie (Sep 14, 2016)

Mark1751 said:



			Maybe but I'm always worried about trading in clubs - what if after a month I don't like them and wish I had my old ones......... 

*To be fair my Pings are lovely clubs and I play well with them so don't really need to change*.
		
Click to expand...


There's your answer then


----------



## moogie (Sep 14, 2016)

I bought a used set of Nike vr forged for Â£90
Simply to trade on this deal
Part ex against a fairway wood
Cost me Â£1 to get a new Ping G 3 wood,  so was real happy

I've my eyes on another set of irons,  to trade for another club on this deal again.
Just a little research,  searching local for-sales,  check the PGA guide price,  good deals to be had


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ive just done alright from this. 

Asked For a price on my 2014 scotty golo 5 and was told Â£180

Decent price I thought. I only paid 140 for it 

Then I spotted a mint 'second hand' new model scotty golo 5 on the shelf for....

You guessed it 

180

I literally swapped to the new putter for free. Ha 

I also traded in my sm4's for brand new Md3 callaways. 

Saved a pretty penny on those too. 

Good deal I think.


----------



## JohnF (Sep 14, 2016)

moogie said:



			Yes,  that's the conversion,  my nephew works in a branch and told me how it works

PGA value guide,  for price,  divide by 1.5,  then doubled to get "double trade in price"
		
Click to expand...

Why 1.5?? If you are converting Â£ to $ yes that's right, but if they converting a price in $ to Â£ it should 0.75 going by the exchange rates.

So to me it looks like they are doing everyone out of money.


----------



## moogie (Sep 14, 2016)

JohnF said:



			Why 1.5?? If you are converting Â£ to $ yes that's right, but if they converting a price in $ to Â£ it should 0.75 going by the exchange rates.

So to me it looks like they are doing everyone out of money.
		
Click to expand...


No it wouldn't
Â£ to $ you would multiply by 1.5,  not divide

Besides,  I don't know the reason behind the formula,  just how they meet the prices.

Currently Â£1 is $1.32
So not quite Â£1 to $1.50
Yes,  the conversion is defo in their favour.
But still good deals to be had


Edit -- $1 = 75p
Currently
American golf are giving almost 67p
No biggee really


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 27, 2016)

moogie said:



			No it wouldn't
Â£ to $ you would multiply by 1.5,  not divide

Besides,  I don't know the reason behind the formula,  just how they meet the prices.

Currently Â£1 is $1.32
So not quite Â£1 to $1.50
Yes,  the conversion is defo in their favour.
But still good deals to be had


Edit -- $1 = 75p
Currently
American golf are giving almost 67p
No biggee really
		
Click to expand...

Its not great though is it. That's 10% off, then they doubt it. So losing approx 20% of what the true value should be. 

If if they're gonna claim an offer then do it accurately.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Do they have a big 2nd hand shop somewhere? There'll be hundreds if not thousands of clubs traded in. Wonder what there plans are for them? 

I know they used to have an eBay shop, but that's well gone


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've just been in, and 3 items that pga.com valued at $235, $100 and $150 I was offered Â£300, Â£125 and Â£175 for.

Pretty good imo compared to what I think I could sell them for. Might upgrade my woods while the offer is on.

I know "they would say that", but I asked how much longer the double value is likely to be on for and they thought it might not be too much longer because they have an absolute shed-load of second hand clubs now.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 27, 2016)

I bought a set of second hand wedges off here for Â£75, got Â£96 for them a year later when trading in for the new Clevelands. Also got Â£40 for a 3W that is selling new for Â£48 to go against the M1 fairway. No complaints from me!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 27, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've just been in, and 3 items that pga.com valued at $235, $100 and $150 I was offered Â£300, Â£125 and Â£175 for.

Pretty good imo compared to what I think I could sell them for. Might upgrade my woods while the offer is on.

I know "they would say that", but I asked how much longer the double value is likely to be on for and they thought it might not be too much longer because they have an absolute shed-load of second hand clubs now.
		
Click to expand...

I asked how long the offer is on for, the small print on the signs in the shop say until 10 or 11 November 2016, but then underneath it says American Golf reserves the right to withdraw the offer without prior notice


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a mint set of Titleist AP2 714, they offered me Â£153 doubled up to Â£306. Not bad considering I only paid Â£250 for them, but not worth changing and spending an extra Â£300-400 on a new set of 716's or the new Mizunos. Will be keeping mine for another couple of years


----------



## Ectolani (Sep 28, 2016)

I've just traded in my set of Ping G20 irons (4-PW) for Â£290. Not bad considering I bought them brand new 2 years ago for Â£330!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2016)

Got quotes on a couple of hybrids on Monday, both recent Callaways, Â£88 on one (Â£13 more than I'd paid) & Â£80 on the other (Â£20 less than I'd paid) which were good, but only Â£50 on a practically new Big Bertha 3 wood, which was considerably less than paid.

The good news is the threats obviously worked as they all behaved very nicely last night.


----------



## Hendy (Sep 28, 2016)

Just food for thought

Am looking a new driver so great I can get possibly around 100 quid for my g20.

So Say I go for 915 today.  I will get it 150 but have to take the stock shaft. So were I win with the high trade in value I lose out in the fact the club only comes with one shaft. And also the 915 driver can be picked up in a fair few places now for 200. So were is the saving?

So would you really be getting a deal? 

Seems to me the drivers are a little dearer than most online sellers. Maybe one place might have a few driver dearer and some cheaper.   

I can't say it's a bad deal hell I am interested in getting any driver at 10.5 stiff (just not cobra) but from what am seeing online I don't see anything that makes me want to jump off my seat and travel the 75 miles to my nearest store.. 

If I sold my driver private I might only get 50 quid. But with 50 cash and the WWW at my finger tips. I feel that I might be able to beat any overall deal that American golf are currently do. 

It's like they are keeping everything mid season prices. And offering the trade in to make money now over the next month or so.  But the reality might be that come Jan you can sell your own gear via eBay etc and still be sitting with the new gear and not have spent anymore money than as you think you have saved now.  If that makes sense lol

Edit but another way to look it at and I guess a lot do this is to get all the impulse buys you have made out of the shed and take them down to your local store and pick yourself up something nice and new plus clear so space


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Just food for thought

Am looking a new driver so great I can get possibly around 100 quid for my g20.

So Say I go for 915 today.  I will get it 150 but have to take the stock shaft. So were I win with the high trade in value I lose out in the fact the club only comes with one shaft. And also the 915 driver can be picked up in a fair few places now for 200. So were is the saving?

So would you really be getting a deal? 

Seems to me the drivers are a little dearer than most online sellers. Maybe one place might have a few driver dearer and some cheaper.   

I can't say it's a bad deal hell I am interested in getting any driver at 10.5 stiff (just not cobra) but from what am seeing online I don't see anything that makes me want to jump off my seat and travel the 75 miles to my nearest store.. 

If I sold my driver private I might only get 50 quid. But with 50 cash and the WWW at my finger tips. I feel that I might be able to beat any overall deal that American golf are currently do. 

It's like they are keeping everything mid season prices. And offering the trade in to make money now over the next month or so.  But the reality might be that come Jan you can sell your own gear via eBay etc and still be sitting with the new gear and not have spent anymore money than as you think you have saved now.  If that makes sense lol

Edit but another way to look it at and I guess a lot do this is to get all the impulse buys you have made out of the shed and take them down to your local store and pick yourself up something nice and new plus clear so space
		
Click to expand...

The AG in Sunderland stocks it with various shafts in regular and stiff,


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Just food for thought

Am looking a new driver so great I can get possibly around 100 quid for my g20.

So Say I go for 915 today.  I will get it 150 but have to take the stock shaft. So were I win with the high trade in value I lose out in the fact the club only comes with one shaft. And also the 915 driver can be picked up in a fair few places now for 200. So were is the saving?

So would you really be getting a deal? 

Seems to me the drivers are a little dearer than most online sellers. Maybe one place might have a few driver dearer and some cheaper.   

I can't say it's a bad deal hell I am interested in getting any driver at 10.5 stiff (just not cobra) but from what am seeing online I don't see anything that makes me want to jump off my seat and travel the 75 miles to my nearest store.. 

If I sold my driver private I might only get 50 quid. But with 50 cash and the WWW at my finger tips. I feel that I might be able to beat any overall deal that American golf are currently do. 

It's like they are keeping everything mid season prices. And offering the trade in to make money now over the next month or so.  But the reality might be that come Jan you can sell your own gear via eBay etc and still be sitting with the new gear and not have spent anymore money than as you think you have saved now.  If that makes sense lol

Edit but another way to look it at and I guess a lot do this is to get all the impulse buys you have made out of the shed and take them down to your local store and pick yourself up something nice and new plus clear so space
		
Click to expand...



Wrong...!!!!

They stock this club in store in various shafts
They will custom fit you and order the required shaft,  on this deal too
Lastly,  they will also price match any other reputable retailer for price on your new purchase and still apply the double value trade

So don't get what you're getting at....??


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 28, 2016)

moogie said:



			Wrong...!!!!

They stock this club in store in various shafts
They will custom fit you and order the required shaft,  on this deal too
Lastly,  they will also price match any other reputable retailer for price on your new purchase and still apply the double value trade

So don't get what you're getting at....??
		
Click to expand...

Is this a fact that they price match as well as the double trade in? When I got my wedges yesterday they said its one or the other...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2016)

moogie said:



			Wrong...!!!!

They stock this club in store in various shafts
They will custom fit you and order the required shaft,  on this deal too
Lastly,  they will also price match any other reputable retailer for price on your new purchase and still apply the double value trade

So don't get what you're getting at....??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, but your info is wrong, they can order in, but the small print says the double trade cannot be used with any other offers, I tried the other day and they won't do both double up and price match at the same time,


----------



## Hendy (Sep 28, 2016)

Good to know about the shafts as i said dont live near any AG stores. 

So out of interest the 915 (as a example) shafts that come with the driver as a stock options they dont charge any extra for even if they have to order it in after your custom fit?  

also do the charge for a custom fit?


----------



## Hendy (Sep 28, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Is this a fact that they price match as well as the double trade in? When I got my wedges yesterday they said its one or the other...
		
Click to expand...

this is the point am trying to make, if you trading in stuff that you have laying about then i guess its good as its stuff you maybe dont use or cant sell on.

but in other hand to trade in something your using to get double value on trade in and then being charged more for the product in the first place is it that good a deal?


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, but your info is wrong, they can order in, but the small print says the double trade cannot be used with any other offers, I tried the other day and they won't do both double up and price match at the same time,
		
Click to expand...



Paul
My info defo isn't wrong mate
I bought a couple of items at 1 of the local stores,  Ping G fairway Â£199 price matched to Â£179 and Ping G rescue Â£179 price matched to Â£149
Served by the assistant manager
Both deals on the double part ex deal 

So it's not just info mate
It's fact
As in I've done it


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, but your info is wrong, they can order in, but the small print says the double trade cannot be used with any other offers, I tried the other day and they won't do both double up and price match at the same time,
		
Click to expand...



Terms and conditions on the website with regards this offer,  makes no mention of what you say


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2016)

moogie said:



			Terms and conditions on the website with regards this offer,  makes no mention of what you say
		
Click to expand...

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/content/pricematch-guarantee.html

Went to Sunderland AG Monday to trade in my 915 D2 for Â£180.00 showed them the website for Â£199.00 for a new one for price match, new driver same spec for Â£20.00.

Manager showed me T&C's for price match (link above) clearly states can't be used with any other offer so wouldn't give me it.

You got it mate, great, but I think the Staff messed up.


----------



## moogie (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul......you will just have to shop at my store next time mate 



What were you looking to trade the 915 in against then??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2016)

moogie said:



			Paul......you will just have to shop at my store next time mate 



What were you looking to trade the 915 in against then??
		
Click to expand...

Another 915 &#128515; Mine is 22 months old so to get a brand new one same spec for 20 quid with 12 month guarantee etc


----------



## dufferman (Sep 29, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, but your info is wrong, they can order in, but the small print says the double trade cannot be used with any other offers, I tried the other day and they won't do both double up and price match at the same time,
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			Paul
My info defo isn't wrong mate
I bought a couple of items at 1 of the local stores,  Ping G fairway Â£199 price matched to Â£179 and Ping G rescue Â£179 price matched to Â£149
Served by the assistant manager
Both deals on the double part ex deal 

So it's not just info mate
It's fact
As in I've done it
		
Click to expand...

I went into Camberley last week with my old MD2 wedge. Had a nice KBS CTaper shaft but head was in OK condition. Tried selling on here & eBay, couldn't get rid of it. They offered me Â£30 for it.

Wanted a Nike Engage wedge - Â£99 in store. Golf Worx selling them for Â£69.99. They price matched and took the trade in. So I only paid Â£39.99 for the wedge. Very pleased. They said they are happy to trade in and price match.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2016)

dufferman said:



			I went into Camberley last week with my old MD2 wedge. Had a nice KBS CTaper shaft but head was in OK condition. Tried selling on here & eBay, couldn't get rid of it. They offered me Â£30 for it.

Wanted a Nike Engage wedge - Â£99 in store. Golf Worx selling them for Â£69.99. They price matched and took the trade in. So I only paid Â£39.99 for the wedge. Very pleased. They said they are happy to trade in and price match.
		
Click to expand...

Great if you get it, unfortunately the guy I came across wouldn't budge.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 29, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Great if you get it, unfortunately the guy I came across wouldn't budge.
		
Click to expand...

Not got another local American Golf? There's a handful within a 20 min or so drive from me...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 29, 2016)

I think I'll take my M2 three wood down to the Coventry store tomorrow and see what deal they can do me.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2016)

Does the trade in have to be for the same type of club so driver for driver, irons for irons etc. Have a driver I want to trade in but want some new wedges.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 29, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Does the trade in have to be for the same type of club so driver for driver, irons for irons etc. Have a driver I want to trade in but want some new wedges.
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's clubs for clubs you're ok, doesn't have to be the same type.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2016)

Only one item according to terms gonna try later tho.. I have 4-lw and then a hybrid I'd shift if offered


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Does the trade in have to be for the same type of club so driver for driver, irons for irons etc. Have a driver I want to trade in but want some new wedges.
		
Click to expand...



Driver for 1 wedge
If driver worth more,  you don't get credit 

Every trade I've had where part ex was valued higher than new purchase,  they take the trade in value to Â£1 less than purchase price of new,  so cash still exchanged


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			I think I'll take my M2 three wood down to the Coventry store tomorrow and see what deal they can do me.
		
Click to expand...



M2 fairway wood is worth Â£125 on this deal


----------



## Hendy (Sep 29, 2016)

Region3 said:



			As long as it's clubs for clubs you're ok, doesn't have to be the same type.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah that's correct spoke with them today. 

Basically it's hardware for hardware. One item traded against one item. So can trade irons in for a driver.  

 IE you  can't trade in a hybrid and two vokeys say against a new driver.  

And as stated if they price match the offer can't be applied. So it's one or the other 

So for me to trade my g20 for 80 to come off a 915. It will cost me 170. So therefore for me it's not worth it as you can get the 915 driver elsewhere for 199. So basically I get 30 quid for my driver and not the 80 lol

Also you can't trade in club/s etc against balls shoes or bags. 

Great bit of marketing from them all the same. Definitely had me there for a few days was thinking it was a great deal lol.

But am sure there have been some winners like the guy on here that got 180 for a old set of irons and picked himself a nice new putter


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Yeah that's correct spoke with them today. 

Basically it's hardware for hardware. One item traded against one item. So can trade irons in for a driver.  

 IE you  can't trade in a hybrid and two vokeys say against a new driver.  

And as stated if they price match the offer can't be applied. So it's one or the other 

So for me to trade my g20 for 80 to come off a 915. It will cost me 170. So therefore for me it's not worth it as you can get the 915 driver elsewhere for 199. So basically I get 30 quid for my driver and not the 80 lol

Also you can't trade in club/s etc against balls shoes or bags. 

Great bit of marketing from them all the same. Definitely had me there for a few days was thinking it was a great deal lol.

But am sure there have been some winners like the guy on here that got 180 for a old set of irons and picked himself a nice new putter
		
Click to expand...

This sums it up for me. I'm sure a few have done well, but the deal is so ringfenced. Generally I find them 10/20% more expensive and regularly have to get them to price match before I consider them. And the rate they offer on club values from usd to gbp generally has a premium of 15/20% as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			This sums it up for me. I'm sure a few have done well, but the deal is so ringfenced. Generally I find them 10/20% more expensive and regularly have to get them to price match before I consider them. And the rate they offer on club values from usd to gbp generally has a premium of 15/20% as well.
		
Click to expand...

They are working off an exchange rate of $1.50 to Â£1.00


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			They are working off an exchange rate of $1.50 to Â£1.00
		
Click to expand...

And current rate is closer to 1.3 so a nice 15% profit straight of the bat.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2016)

On the other hand
You can trade an old driver and get a wedge
You can trade a set of irons and get a wood

Normally like for like anywhere
So it's not All doom n gloom


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

moogie said:



			On the other hand
You can trade an old driver and get a wedge
You can trade a set of irons and get a wood

Normally like for like anywhere
So it's not All doom n gloom
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but most people could do that without ag. The deal is a riveted as a super deal. Trading a driver that's 2/3 years old for a wedge is no better than what anyone could do using eBay.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes, but most people could do that without ag. The deal is a riveted as a super deal. Trading a driver that's 2/3 years old for a wedge is no better than what anyone could do using eBay.
		
Click to expand...


True
But I know plenty that don't do eBay ,  or can't be bothered.

It's helped me clear a few sets of old irons out the garage for new gear
Every set above what I'd have got on eBay 

Each to their own.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes, but most people could do that without ag. The deal is a riveted as a super deal. Trading a driver that's 2/3 years old for a wedge is no better than what anyone could do using eBay.
		
Click to expand...

less hassle by a long way tho

I just got Â£224 for 4-SW ping G15s.. i could sell for say Â£200 on ebay max.. minus final fees would be about Â£180.. instead ive got more money with only going into shop and got myself shiny new irons in process


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			less hassle by a long way tho

I just got Â£224 for 4-SW ping G15s.. i could sell for say Â£200 on ebay max.. minus final fees would be about Â£180.. instead ive got more money with only going into shop and got myself shiny new irons in process
		
Click to expand...

I accept there's the convenience to it. And everyone will weigh it up. I dont think they're robbing anyone by any means, just not as wonderful an offer as they're trying to paint. 
Your deal for example, the fair price on a double deal would be Â£259, so they've made Â£35 straight off the bat. Don't get me wrong, some clubs wont hold value as well, i'd imainemost poeple selling titleist would be better selling their own, where as callaway or taylormade would benefit from the double deal as they hold value less. But then there's the mark up that your new irons probably cost over some retailers online. Speculation of course as i don't know what irons you have bought. 

The campaign is working wonders for em though. I dont expect too many people are looking to deep into it when clearing the shed. And they've got lots of free publicity too.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 29, 2016)

Moore,  how much would I get for my Callaway  X series irons 2015 year of manufacture?


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 29, 2016)

You can get a price at PGA value .com


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

moogie said:



			True
But I know plenty that don't do eBay ,  *or can't be bothered.*

It's helped me clear a few sets of old irons out the garage for new gear
Every set above what I'd have got on eBay 

Each to their own.....
		
Click to expand...

Thats their hopes i think. Convenience and what people are willing to sacrifice for it. 

As much as the clubs may have fetched more than what you'd get on ebay, Was it anywhere near double what you'd expect? Would be intrigued to know the "savings" some people think they have made, as i reckon most could sell on ebay and then buy elsewhere for the same or better. But that takes time which not all people have. Working nights i rarely impulse buy anything so can't rmemener the last time i bought something off the shelf without knowing it was the best price.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I accept there's the convenience to it. And everyone will weigh it up. I dont think they're robbing anyone by any means, just not as wonderful an offer as they're trying to paint. 
Your deal for example, the fair price on a double deal would be Â£259, so they've made Â£35 straight off the bat. Don't get me wrong, some clubs wont hold value as well, i'd imainemost poeple selling titleist would be better selling their own, where as callaway or taylormade would benefit from the double deal as they hold value less. But then there's the mark up that your new irons probably cost over some retailers online. Speculation of course as i don't know what irons you have bought. 

The campaign is working wonders for em though. I dont expect too many people are looking to deep into it when clearing the shed. And they've got lots of free publicity too.
		
Click to expand...

they are also stealing a lot of business off pro shops. My mate is head pro at a course near me .. could do me a SM6 vokey for Â£78 I found AFTER buying one off ebay.. annoying lol but he said he could do the irons for less than AG but couldnt match the trade in.. would have been Â£80 out of pocket so went with AG


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 29, 2016)

$115.50.What would that get me in sterling?


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats their hopes i think. Convenience and what people are willing to sacrifice for it. 

As much as the clubs may have fetched more than what you'd get on ebay, Was it anywhere near double what you'd expect? Would be intrigued to know the "savings" some people think they have made, as i reckon most could sell on ebay and then buy elsewhere for the same or better. But that takes time which not all people have. Working nights i rarely impulse buy anything so can't rmemener the last time i bought something off the shelf without knowing it was the best price.
		
Click to expand...



Well,  anybody that knows me can vouch,  I know eBay and club values
I traded a set of Cleveland cg7 tour black pear,  4-pw
Double value trade in was Â£175
Way more than I'd have got selling,  further proved tonight by a set selling on eBay for pennies over Â£60

Also,  a pretty poor condition set of mizuno mp-53,  3-pw,  trade in price was Â£280

Not saying all trade in prices are that "great",  and as you stated,  certain brands hold poor trade in value,  even at double

But I'm happy so far :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			they are also stealing a lot of business off pro shops. My mate is head pro at a course near me .. could do me a SM6 vokey for Â£78 I found AFTER buying one off ebay.. annoying lol but he said he could do the irons for less than AG but couldnt match the trade in.. would have been Â£80 out of pocket so went with AG
		
Click to expand...

Thats just business unfortunately, like i said. Some people will get a good bargain out of it. I just think most could get the same new set for a similar or better profit margin if looking around.


----------



## moogie (Sep 29, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			$115.50.What would that get me in sterling?
		
Click to expand...


Â£154


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

moogie said:



			Well,  anybody that knows me can vouch,  I know eBay and club values
I traded a set of Cleveland cg7 tour black pear,  4-pw
Double value trade in was Â£175
Way more than I'd have got selling,  further proved tonight by a set selling on eBay for pennies over Â£60

Also,  a pretty poor condition set of mizuno mp-53,  3-pw,  trade in price was Â£280

Not saying all trade in prices are that "great",  and as you stated,  certain brands hold poor trade in value,  even at double

But I'm happy so far :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The cleveland would be worth Â£230 if the double deal was honoured and not manipulated with a dodgy exchange rate.....

But if you're happy, that's all that matters.

This isnt an AG witch hunt by me, just having looked into a few of the offers put to me, with the handcuffs of overpriced stock meant that  it looks like the offer isnt a good as first meets the eye. 

Happy for anyione who does well out of it, including the company. Its their busniness after all


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2016)

How come I cant get a value of a wedge of that pga value site? Any ideas??

Been offered $36 on an old putter, will that equate to around Â£50 trade in?


----------



## Luca4 (Sep 29, 2016)

So my Rocketbladez tours that I'm looking to move on are showing at $168, what will they be worth at AG Â£250?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2016)

Hmm only thing I need is maybe a new hybrid, what do you would be my best option for trading something in? Big Bertha  driver used quite a lot or really old set of Mizuno irons?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2016)

Luca4 said:



			So my Rocketbladez tours that I'm looking to move on are showing at $168, what will they be worth at AG Â£250?
		
Click to expand...

Closer to Â£225 with their rates i'd imagine


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Hmm only thing I need is maybe a new hybrid, what do you would be my best option for trading something in? Big Bertha  driver used quite a lot or really old set of Mizuno irons?
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at the pga website to see what gets you the best deal&#128515;


----------



## paddyc (Sep 29, 2016)

I got offered Â£180 for my 8 year old well used mp 57s from AG on their double value trade in offer. Would have maybe got 40 or 50 quid if I was lucky on ebay if I could have been bothered to advertise them. They were sitting in my understairs cupboard for a good few years gathering dust and probably would ended up giving away or chucking. So Â£180 got  me cracking Odyssey works 2 ball fang putter with supersoft grip for 180. did not cost me a penny.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Have a look at the pga website to see what gets you the best deal&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, website has the irons at 96 dollars (driver was only 66) so I'll have nosy in store this afternoon. No doubt I'll buy a slicing machine for Sunday &#128513;


----------



## Wayman (Sep 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Cheers mate, website has the irons at 96 dollars (driver was only 66) so I'll have nosy in store this afternoon. No doubt I'll buy a slicing machine for Sunday &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Good lad. See the Chester lads coming out bottom


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2016)

Wayman said:



			Good lad. See the Chester lads coming out bottom 

Click to expand...

If Alan plays as badly as he did in the pairs comp last weekend we will


----------



## turkish (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anybody know if you can use this offer in conjunction with price match guarantee- For example they have the 917 at Â£449 but can get for Â£399 elsewhere? I could get Â£200 for my 915 with the double value so it's tempting


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2016)

turkish said:



			Does anybody know if you can use this offer in conjunction with price match guarantee- For example they have the 917 at Â£449 but can get for Â£399 elsewhere? I could get Â£200 for my 915 with the double value so it's tempting
		
Click to expand...

i went yesterday and they said no they couldn't but they then asked me how much direct golf were offering it for so dunno.. might be worth trying your luck


----------



## elmoag (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello everyone 
Sorry to intervene 
Reading some of the comments re this deal and the variable understanding of the offer thought it might be helpful to confirm.

Our pricematch policy remains in place  and if we are honouring a legitimate price match as per our policy then you can also avail of the double trade-in  on the same transaction.
If you feel that has not been made clear in store then please send me a private message on here and I will look into that for you.

Thanks for reading 
Elliot 
American golf


----------



## moogie (Sep 30, 2016)

elmoag said:



			Hello everyone 
Sorry to intervene 
Reading some of the comments re this deal and the variable understanding of the offer thought it might be helpful to confirm.

Our pricematch policy remains in place  and if we are honouring a legitimate price match as per our policy then you can also avail of the double trade-in  on the same transaction.
If you feel that has not been made clear in store then please send me a private message on here and I will look into that for you.

Thanks for reading 
Elliot 
American golf
		
Click to expand...



Nice one Elliot :thup:
Thanks for clearing that up.

I've used 2 stores in the north east and had no problem getting price match and double trade,  yet it's clear others are having less luck
Hopefully they now have recourse......


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2016)

Well that was a fruitful trip, they gave me Â£128 for some Mizuno MX23 irons I bought for Â£40 last year. Ended up with a Titleist 816 H1 21 deg hybrid and just paid the extra Â£51.


----------



## moogie (Sep 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Well that was a fruitful trip, they gave me Â£128 for some Mizuno MX23 irons I bought for Â£40 last year. Ended up with a Titleist 816 H1 21 deg hybrid and just paid the extra Â£51.
		
Click to expand...


Result 


Straight in the bag on Sunday then.....??


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2016)

moogie said:



			Result 


Straight in the bag on Sunday then.....??
		
Click to expand...

Damn right, been to the Hobson for a knock at the range, yum yum.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone know when thus finishes? Trying so hard to resist ha


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 6, 2016)

The manager in the Coventry store said this week but will more than likely return soon.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			The manager in the Coventry store said this week but will more than likely return soon.
		
Click to expand...

Manager at the Gateshead branch thought some time in November.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2016)

Small print on posters in shops says 6 Nov


----------



## Mr A (Oct 6, 2016)

Traded in my old burner irons, got offered Â£210! Ended up bagging a new Ping SF Tech 4 wood for nothing. Very happy with that!


----------



## chasf (Oct 6, 2016)

i got Â£460 for my ping  i irons and used it againts psi irons and i got a free m1 hybrid with them as well.


----------



## Junior (Oct 6, 2016)

Got Â£200 notes for my i15 irons.  Unbelievable really.  They hand stacks and stacks of 2nd hand clubs to flog on.   Got a Ping G driver, that i'll more than likely move on.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2016)

How do you guys keep a straight face going in there? 

I am heading to Belfast on Saturday so going to chance my arm with some old Nike pro combos irons and possibly something else. 

Pity it's only clubs you can exchange for. I'd like a bag.


----------



## chasf (Oct 6, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How do you guys keep a straight face going in there? 

I am heading to Belfast on Saturday so going to chance my arm with some old Nike pro combos irons and possibly something else. 

Pity it's only clubs you can exchange for. I'd like a bag.
		
Click to expand...

its nuts that they have this offer on, i paid Â£350 for an xxio driver,3w and hybrid a year ago and got over Â£500 back for them, ended up it a new 3w,hybrid and SW


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How do you guys keep a straight face going in there? 

I am heading to Belfast on Saturday so going to chance my arm with some old Nike pro combos irons and possibly something else. 

Pity it's only clubs you can exchange for. I'd like a bag.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to check the trade in price prior to going in mate.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 6, 2016)

I did.  The Nike irons  will get more than any bid on ebay. 

Love your attempt at getting a brand new 915.  Genius.  Lol


----------



## karlcole (Oct 6, 2016)

We're did you see the 915 driver for Â£199 would like to get them to price match this against an old driver of mine
Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2016)

karlcole said:



			We're did you see the 915 driver for Â£199 would like to get them to price match this against an old driver of mine
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Seaham GC Pro Shop is one place


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 6, 2016)

My PP has yesterday traded in his Nike Vapor Speed with Graphite Shafts against some Ping G Irons - got 200quid for them, as the guy said anything Nike has lost a lot of value since the pull out announcement


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 6, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Damn right, been to the Hobson for a knock at the range, yum yum.
		
Click to expand...

Have you taken it back and traded it in yet 

I'm toying with taking my Cleveland wedges in, got 8 (4 RTX and 4 RTX2) and seeing if they will do me a deal on 4 new RTX3, may give them a call, as if they will accept 8 against 4, I'll only have to hand over Â£32


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 6, 2016)

Is their value  1:1 Â£ vs $ on the Valuepga guide, or do they do some conversion on the values? Pings in my sig are $180 on Valuepga, and I'm tempted to try the on-offer Callaway XRs and Cobra FlyZ irons.

And how does it work with custom-fitting seeing as I've been 2degrees upright on all my fittings (Ping, Cobra, TM) thus far.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 6, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Have you taken it back and traded it in yet 

I'm toying with taking my Cleveland wedges in, got 8 (4 RTX and 4 RTX2) and seeing if they will do me a deal on 4 new RTX3, may give them a call, as if they will accept 8 against 4, I'll only have to hand over Â£32
		
Click to expand...

keep us updated on this my AG tell me its one for one so I couldn't trade 3 wood and driver for irons


----------



## moogie (Oct 6, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Have you taken it back and traded it in yet 

I'm toying with taking my Cleveland wedges in, got 8 (4 RTX and 4 RTX2) and seeing if they will do me a deal on 4 new RTX3, may give them a call, as if they will accept 8 against 4, I'll only have to hand over Â£32
		
Click to expand...



Dave
You can't mate
1 wedge against 1 wedge only


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 6, 2016)

karlcole said:



			keep us updated on this my AG tell me its one for one so I couldn't trade 3 wood and driver for irons
		
Click to expand...

thats what my PP was told as well - had a set of Irons and a couple of wedges he wanted to trade in, but was 1:1 so only traded in the irons


----------



## moogie (Oct 6, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Is their value  1:1 Â£ vs $ on the Valuepga guide, or do they do some conversion on the values? Pings in my sig are $180 on Valuepga, and I'm tempted to try the on-offer Callaway XRs and Cobra FlyZ irons.

And how does it work with custom-fitting seeing as I've been 2degrees upright on all my fittings (Ping, Cobra, TM) thus far.
		
Click to expand...


Ping karsten 5-sw
$157.50
Equates to Â£210 at double trade in


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Have you taken it back and traded it in yet 

Click to expand...

I was close after those 2 blocked right 2nd shots on the 4th &#128517;


----------



## moogie (Oct 6, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I was close after those 2 blocked right 2nd shots on the 4th &#128517;
		
Click to expand...


Me and Dave just thought you'd gone to the toilet over by that gorse


----------



## karlcole (Oct 6, 2016)

Will they accept that place as a price match though?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2016)

karlcole said:



			Will they accept that place as a price match though?
		
Click to expand...

I know the Sunderland branch will, although they know the course.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2016)

moogie said:



			Me and Dave just thought you'd gone to the toilet over by that gorse

Click to expand...

Only sheeiite that morning was my swing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2016)

About 6 weeks ago bought a M2 driver from AG in watford, full retail Â£279
Havnt got on well with it so wondered what they would offer so went to the Slough branch today

Even with the double value trade in they would only offer me Â£200, this is for a 6 week old club in pristine condition, only been used for 5 rounds.
which means their normal trade in would be Â£100 , or a 65% reduction in price as soon as it walked out the door

they are going for about Â£200-Â£220 on the bay, so im not going to give AG the satisfaction of a trade in, particularly as i dont really need any new clubs at the mo, just got to learn to use what I have 

I was expecting normal trade in to be between Â£150-175, so a double offer of between Â£300-Â£350. even if they offered what I paid for it, I'd have been happy.

So its maybe not the crock of gold that people think.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			About 6 weeks ago bought a M2 driver from AG in watford, full retail Â£279
Havnt got on well with it so wondered what they would offer so went to the Slough branch today

Even with the double value trade in they would only offer me Â£200, this is for a 6 week old club in pristine condition, only been used for 5 rounds.
which means their normal trade in would be Â£100 , or a 65% reduction in price as soon as it walked out the door

they are going for about Â£200-Â£220 on the bay, so im not going to give AG the satisfaction of a trade in, particularly as i dont really need any new clubs at the mo, just got to learn to use what I have 

I was expecting normal trade in to be between Â£150-175, so a double offer of between Â£300-Â£350. even if they offered what I paid for it, I'd have been happy.

So its maybe not the crock of gold that people think.
		
Click to expand...

They use the PGA Value guide so they're not deciding on the trade in price, sad thing is a 1 day old driver or a 18 month old driver has the same trade in value, like you say, sometimes you're better off selling privately, always good to use the site they do and it can save a trip.

http://valueguide.pga.com/


----------



## drewster (Oct 6, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			They use the PGA Value guide so they're not deciding on the trade in price, sad thing is a 1 day old driver or a 18 month old driver has the same trade in value, like you say, sometimes you're better off selling privately, always good to use the site they do and it can save a trip.

http://valueguide.pga.com/

Click to expand...

What would happen if my current Driver/Fairway/Hybrid set up aren't listed on that guide. FYI it's the current range Yonex XPG stuff ?? Do AG have an alternative , would they guess or would they say "no can do".


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 6, 2016)

Traded in my Ping G30 on Tuesday...they gave me Â£176 for it (which is about Â£15 more than I paid for it 8 months ago).  Picked up an M2, after trialling it against other drivers.  So far, I am impressed with it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2016)

drewster said:



			What would happen if my current Driver/Fairway/Hybrid set up aren't listed on that guide. FYI it's the current range Yonex XPG stuff ?? Do AG have an alternative , would they guess or would they say "no can do".
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, no idea


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			About 6 weeks ago bought a M2 driver from AG in watford, full retail Â£279
Havnt got on well with it so wondered what they would offer so went to the Slough branch today

Even with the double value trade in they would only offer me Â£200, this is for a 6 week old club in pristine condition, only been used for 5 rounds.
which means their normal trade in would be Â£100 , or a 65% reduction in price as soon as it walked out the door

they are going for about Â£200-Â£220 on the bay, so im not going to give AG the satisfaction of a trade in, particularly as i dont really need any new clubs at the mo, just got to learn to use what I have 

I was expecting normal trade in to be between Â£150-175, so a double offer of between Â£300-Â£350. even if they offered what I paid for it, I'd have been happy.

So its maybe not the crock of gold that people think.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that no business is going to give as much as the retail price for a trade in and I guess that's where the offer becomes a problem to them.  I talked to them about a trade for my Mizuno irons and whilst they are coming up cheaper than id like when it's doubled I doubt a private sale would nett more


----------



## PIng (Oct 6, 2016)

I did really well out of this offer. I traded in a set of Adams XTD irons that I bought for Â£65 a few weeks earlier and got Â£175 off a new set of Pings.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2016)

I rang my nearest AG yesterday and enquired as to the value of my Mizuno JPX850 forged irons and was told about Â£350, I said I was interested in some TM RSI irons which were Â£450.  

Anyway, I popped there this morning and they confirmed the trade in price and, lo and behold, the RSI clubs had just become the "deal of the week" and had Â£100 knocked off them, so we just did a straight swap. 

I took them out in today's swindle and shot 38 points - so I figure they'll stay in the bag and I'm a happy bunny with a new set of shiney's at no extra cost!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 7, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I rang my nearest AG yesterday and enquired as to the value of my Mizuno JPX850 forged irons and was told about Â£350, I said I was interested in some TM RSI irons which were Â£450.  

Anyway, I popped there this morning and they confirmed the trade in price and, lo and behold, the RSI clubs had just become the "deal of the week" and had Â£100 knocked off them, so we just did a straight swap. 

I took them out in today's swindle and shot 38 points - so I figure they'll stay in the bag and I'm a happy bunny with a new set of shiney's at no extra cost!
		
Click to expand...

Superb deal, my mate has just got these irons and loves them.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Superb deal, my mate has just got these irons and loves them.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy reckons they are the best clubs he's ever had, and Smiffy is rarely wrong!!


----------



## sam85 (Oct 7, 2016)

Having read about this deal on here I thought I'd see how much I could get for an old set of Mizuno mp59s I've been meaning to move on for ages. Quoted Â£112 doubled up to Â£224 which is more than I paid for them about 2 years ago. 
Was hoping to put this towards a new set of wedges but I could only put it against 1 wedge. So it appears I'm now the owner of an m1 3 wood for the a princely sum of Â£5.99


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I rang my nearest AG yesterday and enquired as to the value of my Mizuno JPX850 forged irons and was told about Â£350, I said I was interested in some TM RSI irons which were Â£450.  

Anyway, I popped there this morning and they confirmed the trade in price and, lo and behold, the RSI clubs had just become the "deal of the week" and had Â£100 knocked off them, so we just did a straight swap. 

I took them out in today's swindle and shot 38 points - so I figure they'll stay in the bag and I'm a happy bunny with a new set of shiney's at no extra cost!
		
Click to expand...

I could have saved Â£200 getting those instead of the titliest lol damn

cracking deal though.. this move by AG has really increased their sales and surely those old stock will be worth at least something.. bit of effort cleaning them up (generally not saying yours are dirty) and then sell them on for what they paid at least


----------



## mark777 (Oct 8, 2016)

I got Â£200 for a 5 year old set of callaway Razr x tour irons which was way more than I hoped. Got some nice new ping g25's ðŸ˜€


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2016)

God I'm so tempted by this, especially as what I just worked out I'd get for my RSi TP's, those Mizzie 900's are cooing at me


----------



## Region3 (Oct 8, 2016)

I've ordered an M1 driver and an M1 3 wood, both with Project-X Hzrdus shafts, in exchange for my old Mizuno irons, a Scotty and Â£115.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've ordered an M1 driver and an M1 3 wood, both with Project-X Hzrdus shafts, in exchange for my old Mizuno irons, a Scotty and Â£115.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get fully fitted Gaz


----------



## Region3 (Oct 8, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Did you get fully fitted Gaz
		
Click to expand...

Not really, no.

I hit the G, M1, M2 and XR16 against my own, all with stock stiff shafts.

Wanted the M2 driver to be best but the 10.5Â° M1 with the weight forward went significantly better than all the others.

When I placed the order there were loads of different shafts all at no upcharge and I picked the PX because I've liked every PX shaft I've ever tried and reviews of this one on the web are very good.

The M1 3 wood was better than the others but only about the same as my own, but I ordered it anyway partly because the PX shaft might make it better for me, and partly because for Â£29 and a putter I'll probably not want to use again it seems like a no brainer.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Not really, no.

I hit the G, M1, M2 and XR16 against my own, all with stock stiff shafts.

Wanted the M2 driver to be best but the 10.5Â° M1 with the weight forward went significantly better than all the others.

When I placed the order there were loads of different shafts all at no upcharge and I picked the PX because I've liked every PX shaft I've ever tried and reviews of this one on the web are very good.

The M1 3 wood was better than the others but only about the same as my own, but I ordered it anyway partly because the PX shaft might make it better for me, and partly because for Â£29 and a putter I'll probably not want to use again it seems like a no brainer.
		
Click to expand...


That surprises me mate that your relying a tad on maybe's especially as these areas are your strengths.

Not having a dig you know your game more than me just that I thought you would definitely be the type that would get fully fitted.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 8, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			That surprises me mate that your relying a tad on maybe's especially as these areas are your strengths.

Not having a dig you know your game more than me just that I thought you would definitely be the type that would get fully fitted.
		
Click to expand...

I'd assumed they'd have at least have a selection of shafts to try, but the only "fitting" was trying different loft heads and messing with the weight.

It was all using flight scope though and the numbers were decent.

Because of the double trade in offer I'm just looking at it as a shot to nothing because I'm getting rid of unused clubs.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 9, 2016)

Made the 30 min drive to the lincoln branch hoping to bring home a M1 or M2 fairway,Had a pocketful of cash and spent nowt,
 Not a stiff shaft in the store bar a trade in 913f, i can get you one midweek says the chap! Pfft didn't even ask how much my brand new hybrid would trade in for.

adios muppets :angry:


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Made the 30 min drive to the lincoln branch hoping to bring home a M1 or M2 fairway,Had a pocketful of cash and spent nowt,
 Not a stiff shaft in the store bar a trade in 913f, i can get you one midweek says the chap! Pfft didn't even ask how much my brand new hybrid would trade in for.

adios muppets :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Same in Gateshead, I thought it was odd how 95% of the clubs had regular shafts.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 9, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Same in Gateshead, I thought it was odd how 95% of the clubs had regular shafts.
		
Click to expand...

When i enquired if they had anything in x-flex, he looked at me like i was speaking klingon


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			When i enquired if they had anything in x-flex, he looked at me like i was speaking klingon 

Click to expand...

Did you get the old "are you sure you're a stiff shaft"? &#128513;


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 9, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Did you get the old "are you sure you're a stiff shaft"? &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

He did ask my S.S with the driver, when i replied 120 he walked over to the counter, probably to consult his ' how to sell all customers regular shafts manual'


----------



## Hendy (Oct 9, 2016)

Ordered some 716 CBs 5-pw cost me 285 with my mp54s

Very happy.. Got them on order and let me keep my mp54s till they come into store.  So all good. Just hope that I can hit them on the course the pro at my club did my fitting so had to trust him lol


----------



## davie24 (Oct 9, 2016)

Considering trading in my sons 710 cb titleist irons.
The pga valuation site shows 3 different rates. Does anyone know which one is used or is based on the condition of said irons?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 9, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			He did ask my S.S with the driver, when i replied 120 he walked over to the counter, probably to consult his ' how to sell all customers regular shafts manual' 

Click to expand...

So the same as McIlroy!


----------



## Dannyj1984 (Oct 9, 2016)

I have just traded in my g20 driver which I bought 4 months ago second hand from them for Â£50 traded in for Â£85 ðŸ˜ Happy days. They must have pretty good margins on their stuff to offer this deal, I got a new Cleveland 54 wedge for Â£99 so only 14 quid cash


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2016)

davie24 said:



			Considering trading in my sons 710 cb titleist irons.
The pga valuation site shows 3 different rates. Does anyone know which one is used or is based on the condition of said irons?
		
Click to expand...

itll be neither, that's the esitimated resale option. You need to click on the trade tab.

Price appears to be Â£280 if they used the right exchange rates. I would suggest you'll get approx Â£210.


----------



## davie24 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for that. I used the $210 divided by 1.5 then doubled that and arrived at Â£280 as well.
If he can get around the Â£210  he is considering going for the RSi 1 irons.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2016)

davie24 said:



			Thanks for that. I used the $210 divided by 1.5 then doubled that and arrived at Â£280 as well.
If he can get around the Â£210  he is considering going for the RSi 1 irons.
		
Click to expand...

I think the exhacnge rate is the bit where confusion can come in. 

Obviosuy the make make a profit on it. Most people doing ok seem to be getting about 0.67 which is only slightly out. But others, myself included have been offered as low as .51 which makes a mockery of the offer.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2016)

Ordered a new sm6 black 56 with 14 bounce.  

Well needed for the soft conditions in Ireland.  

Old set of Nike irons and a tenner.   happy man


----------



## GG26 (Oct 9, 2016)

I was offered Â£200 (subject to condition) on my D200 irons.  Not a bad price at all, but the trade in value on the PGA site is $210 and resale $396, so not really double.

I have little confidence in their values. Earlier in the year they were offering 50% extra to trade in against another set of irons.  With the enhanced value they only offered Â£100 for the D200s.

When it came down to it I couldn't find anything that I wanted so decided not to trade in.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 9, 2016)

They offered me Â£150 for my Ping G driver, thought it may have been more.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2016)

GG26 said:



			I was offered Â£200 (subject to condition) on my D200 irons.  Not a bad price at all, but the trade in value on the PGA site is $210 and resale $396, so not really double.

I have little confidence in their values. Earlier in the year they were offering 50% extra to trade in against another set of irons.  With the enhanced value they only offered Â£100 for the D200s.

When it came down to it I couldn't find anything that I wanted so decided not to trade in.
		
Click to expand...

I think you were looking on wrong part of the site. Need to actually use the lft tab for trade, not trade in. That has the value AG work with. They use that value as it is the standard used clubs price, no ratings for condition. 

As per:

http://valueguide.pga.com/trade-in/

Not the research tab


----------



## t0m (Oct 9, 2016)

Dannyj1984 said:



			I have just traded in my g20 driver which I bought 4 months ago second hand from them for Â£50 traded in for Â£85 ðŸ˜ Happy days. They must have pretty good margins on their stuff to offer this deal, I got a new Cleveland 54 wedge for Â£99 so only 14 quid cash
		
Click to expand...

I was told  only like for like on clubs


----------



## GG26 (Oct 9, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think you were looking on wrong part of the site. Need to actually use the lft tab for trade, not trade in. That has the value AG work with. They use that value as it is the standard used clubs price, no ratings for condition. 

As per:

http://valueguide.pga.com/trade-in/

Not the research tab
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, the value quoted makes sense now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2016)

t0m said:



			I was told  only like for like on clubs
		
Click to expand...

Nope,
Here's the terms and conditions.

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/double-value-on-clubs-trade-in/LP-DoubleTrade-2016.html


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyobne looking for bargains on the 915 driver. Bro just had one price matched at Â£175, apparently Seaham GC now selling at that price.


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 10, 2016)

The link only gives the price in dollars.. what do they do re exchange rate to pounds ?


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			The link only gives the price in dollars.. what do they do re exchange rate to pounds ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what exchange rate they use but on the PGA site my AP1 716 were valued at $360 - when i phoned to see what they would be for trade in was offered 450quid.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think you were looking on wrong part of the site. Need to actually use the lft tab for trade, not trade in. That has the value AG work with. They use that value as it is the standard used clubs price, no ratings for condition. 

As per:

http://valueguide.pga.com/trade-in/

Not the research tab
		
Click to expand...

Handy site, cheers for that.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 10, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			The link only gives the price in dollars.. what do they do re exchange rate to pounds ?
		
Click to expand...

Its a flat 1.5 rate. So $360 / 1.5 = Â£240 x 2 = Â£480. So in Kerber's example he is being diddled by Â£30 (or there is a deduction for any damage)


----------



## Jams (Oct 10, 2016)

I have an extremely browned set of 710cb's anybody know roughly what I'd be likely to get is it double trade in even if they're not mint is what I'm getting at


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Its a flat 1.5 rate. So $360 / 1.5 = Â£240 x 2 = Â£480. So in Kerber's example he is being diddled by Â£30 (or there is a deduction for any damage)
		
Click to expand...

It was done over the phone, just wanted to see what they said - am in for a fitting tonight, so taking the clubs and will make sure i'm armed with knowing their conversion number from $ to GBP


Ta


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 10, 2016)

Jams said:



			I have an extremely browned set of 710cb's anybody know roughly what I'd be likely to get is it double trade in even if they're not mint is what I'm getting at
		
Click to expand...

Assuming it's 4-PW and they are not damaged then $183 seems to be the PGA value. So around Â£240 with the double value.


----------



## Jams (Oct 10, 2016)

No just the faces are browned the grips are wee bit spit but that's about just a well used set tbh


----------



## Hendy (Oct 10, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Its a flat 1.5 rate. So $360 / 1.5 = Â£240 x 2 = Â£480. So in Kerber's example he is being diddled by Â£30 (or there is a deduction for any damage)
		
Click to expand...


Or just divide 0.75


----------



## dufferman (Oct 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			About 6 weeks ago bought a M2 driver from AG in watford, full retail Â£279
Havnt got on well with it so wondered what they would offer so went to the Slough branch today

Even with the double value trade in they would only offer me Â£200, this is for a 6 week old club in pristine condition, only been used for 5 rounds.
which means their normal trade in would be Â£100 , or a 65% reduction in price as soon as it walked out the door

they are going for about Â£200-Â£220 on the bay, so im not going to give AG the satisfaction of a trade in, particularly as i dont really need any new clubs at the mo, just got to learn to use what I have 

I was expecting normal trade in to be between Â£150-175, so a double offer of between Â£300-Â£350. even if they offered what I paid for it, I'd have been happy.

So its maybe not the crock of gold that people think.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure any business would buy 2nd hand clubs at the price they are selling them new? That's just plain old common sense?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2016)

dufferman said:



			I'm not sure any business would buy 2nd hand clubs at the price they are selling them new? That's just plain old common sense?
		
Click to expand...

Asset stripping before they go under. The wife explained it to me much better than I can write it &#128517;


----------



## moogie (Oct 10, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Asset stripping before they go under. The wife explained it to me much better than I can write it &#128517;
		
Click to expand...


It was my 1st thought too actually
Or for sale.....??
Dunno...??....just a bit strange that's all

But sure has brought them plenty advertising and publicity
Got tongues wagging as they say


----------



## dufferman (Oct 10, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Asset stripping before they go under. The wife explained it to me much better than I can write it &#128517;
		
Click to expand...

I guess get rid of stock and replace with 2nd hand stock...?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 10, 2016)

They will have made thousands on these trade in deals... they sell all the new stock and im sure they can get a decent return for these clubs they have bought.. the mark up on the new stuff is probably pretty high and what they make from that more than covers any losses made on the second hand clubs

have taken a lot of business away from other places no-one can match this trade in


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 10, 2016)

Why haven't they got all these second hand clubs they've taken in out on sale already? 

I asked the chap in store and he was none the wiser.


----------



## moogie (Oct 10, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Why haven't they got all these second hand clubs they've taken in out on sale already? 

I asked the chap in store and he was none the wiser.
		
Click to expand...



All my local stores now have racks upon racks of used gear for sale
Gateshead must have 30-40 sets of 2nd hand irons out for sale
Lots at way below what they were traded in for

In theory
You could buy a set from them and trade straight back in at double what you paid.....



My mate bought a ping G30 sf TEC driver from them,  2nd hand,  for Â£110
It's PGA value guide price,  doubled,  was Â£176....!!


----------



## dufferman (Oct 10, 2016)

Golfbidder must be feeling the affects!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Golfbidder must be feeling the affects!
		
Click to expand...

That's no bad thing


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 10, 2016)

Is this offer purely for what's in stock or will they order in


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Is this offer purely for what's in stock or will they order in
		
Click to expand...

They will order in - my PP ordered a set of ping irons that need longer shafts so ordered with ping after he traded in some old Nike irons.


----------



## moogie (Oct 10, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Is this offer purely for what's in stock or will they order in
		
Click to expand...



Will order in too
As Ive a mate that's done a pre-order on a new 917 driver with this deal 



Which incidentally are in my local store now,  just not for sale until release date


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			They will have made thousands on these trade in deals... they sell all the new stock and *im sure they can get a decent return for these clubs they have bought.*. the mark up on the new stuff is probably pretty high and what they make from that more than covers any losses made on the second hand clubs

have taken a lot of business away from other places no-one can match this trade in
		
Click to expand...

Yup, a massive Â£1.99 on the hybrid I chopped in!!  Back on display in the same branch in the s/hand section.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 10, 2016)

kerber0s1983 said:



			They will order in - my PP ordered a set of ping irons that need longer shafts so ordered with ping after he traded in some old Nike irons.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## And29 (Oct 10, 2016)

Win Win for me

i traded my old putter for a new one then stumbled across a mint 915 hybrid forÂ£60 2nd hand


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, a massive Â£1.99 on the hybrid I chopped in!!  Back on display in the same branch in the s/hand section.
		
Click to expand...

After you've walloped it round a few courses I'd say that Â£1.99 sounds expensive!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, a massive Â£1.99 on the hybrid I chopped in!!  Back on display in the same branch in the s/hand section.
		
Click to expand...

After tax I suppose that makes it a loss.. However at least they have the foot trade / interest in clubs to get people wanting to buy these things


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, a massive Â£1.99 on the hybrid I chopped in!!  Back on display in the same branch in the s/hand section.
		
Click to expand...

Guess it depends on the mark up they make on the club they sold you when you traded in? I'd imagine lots of people who weren't considering upgrades have done so paying small amounts extra. Either way it'll be extra revenue for them and less for competition.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2016)

dufferman said:



			I guess get rid of stock and replace with 2nd hand stock...?
		
Click to expand...

I know, odd, but it also smacks of desperation.
Why else would a company be offering way over the odds for your old gear, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 10, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I know, odd, but it also smacks of desperation.
Why else would a company be offering way over the odds for your old gear, it doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

Makes perfect sense. The club market must be pretty competitive. Direct golf are fully up and running again. However they don't offer trade in anymore. So what do American golf do? Double the trade in values and sell off what TBH is End of season stock.. new clubs will start coming out soon so let's clear some of the old stock before we sell it cheap anyways. I mean when they suddenly drop the price of things for their "deal of the week" just a gimmic to encourage people who wouldn't be thinking of a buy now to buy.. most these clubs will be coming down in price with the Xmas lights.

im a prime example I moved my new iron purchase forward 6 months to take advantage of this deal.. lets see what ap1s price is like in 6 months they could be Â£50 cheaper


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Guess it depends on the mark up they make on the club they sold you when you traded in? I'd imagine lots of people who weren't considering upgrades have done so paying small amounts extra. Either way it'll be extra revenue for them and less for competition.
		
Click to expand...

Took a Titleist 915 fairway off them which had been reduced to Â£150, cost me Â£62 cash on the day.  No idea what their mark up is on them.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 10, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Makes perfect sense. The club market must be pretty competitive. Direct golf are fully up and running again. However they don't offer trade in anymore. So what do American golf do? Double the trade in values and sell off what TBH is End of season stock.. new clubs will start coming out soon so let's clear some of the old stock before we sell it cheap anyways. I mean when they suddenly drop the price of things for their "deal of the week" just a gimmic to encourage people who wouldn't be thinking of a buy now to buy.. most these clubs will be coming down in price with the Xmas lights.

im a prime example I moved my new iron purchase forward 6 months to take advantage of this deal.. lets see what ap1s price is like in 6 months they could be Â£50 cheaper
		
Click to expand...

It is interesting what they are doing with the trade ins

Few points i'd make/add to this in regards to American golf running this offer are... 

1. September/Oct are likely the two quietest months in term of new golf gear being sold.  
2. Even tho they might be losing in terms of re sale on the second hand gear everything they have took in trade has resulted of course in cash in till.  Well 99% of the trades. 
3. Now after this campaign they find themselves with a Hugh number of second hand gear so this moves me onto my last point.

4. Who is the number one player in terms of second hand golf gear in uk? You don't need two guesses that's for sure. What real competition do they have (really have) bar eBay? The answer is none. 

So back to American golf as a seller of new golf gear what real competition do they have? The list is endless from club pros to high street shops. 

So I feel after this double trade in campaign is finished we will have a new player in town when it comes to the second hand market, one now that can maybe truly effect the values not only offered by the other company but the re sale price as well.

I think Its sure winner for them the amount they will lose after this is minimal. What they gain is a new market. 

So golf bidder you have been warned  I think there is a new player in town.  

Edit You think about it. You go to their store knowing now that American golf are as big a player in second hand gear as golf bidder maybe potentially bigger. To get your gear.  Means that you could maybe get them delivered in store if they did not have them test them out before you buy etc so they can offer potentially a better/cheaper service than golf bidder.


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 10, 2016)

Well Hendy.... if you are right then I know one thing....AG need to do a much better job of presenting their second hand gear for sale..... all too often I see sets of irons, wedges etc on display on the second hand racks.... faces full of dirt. All it would take is a 30 second scrub up with a nail brush and a lot of the clubs would look a lot better and perhaps even command a better price.

and will AG offer a 7 day return and your money back policy like Golfbidder do? I bet they dont.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Took a Titleist 915 fairway off them which had been reduced to Â£150, cost me Â£62 cash on the day.  No idea what their mark up is on them.
		
Click to expand...

So they got 62 from you. And they're selling your old club for Â£90 if I read your previous correctly? Meaning in total once yours is sold they've still gotten the full Â£150 they wanted.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 10, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Well Hendy.... if you are right then I know one thing....AG need to do a much better job of presenting their second hand gear for sale..... all too often I see sets of irons, wedges etc on display on the second hand racks.... faces full of dirt. All it would take is a 30 second scrub up with a nail brush and a lot of the clubs would look a lot better and perhaps even command a better price.

and will AG offer a 7 day return and your money back policy like Golfbidder do? I bet they dont.
		
Click to expand...

If they do go down that route I am sure they have looked at how and why golf bidder are doing so well and try to copy / make it better themselves if they are indeed trying to get a piece of the action. 

Could be something thats rolled out to the stores now in the coming months. As you stated with dirty gear on rack and not selling maybe someone up the ladder as took the bull by the horns and plans on making a statement in this market. 

That's my guess anyways lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			So they got 62 from you. And they're selling your old club for Â£90 if I read your previous correctly? Meaning in total once yours is sold they've still gotten the full Â£150 they wanted.
		
Click to expand...

But previously they've had got Â£196 based on your calculations so they've lost to on Â£46.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			But previously they've had got Â£196 based on your calculations so they've lost to on Â£46.
		
Click to expand...

How would they have gotten 196?

the price the were willing to sell for was Â£150. And that's what they'll get. 
If the club has recently been reduced that's separate to the offer they are running.

edit. 

Do do you mean the fact that they over paid on the offer they made you? I think that's a calculated business move. 

Id imagine on all clubs sales they'll get their expected profit margins and will have more sales than usual so don't mind righting that theoretical profit.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 10, 2016)

Can't believe someone hasn't worked out how to start off with a beat up ping G5 driver plus Â£50 cash and turn it into a brand new set of AP2s with a couple of shrewd trades.  

Let me know when you do :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm curious how bad a state they'll take irons in. 

There are are some terrible 712cb on the bay for Â£75 which would in theory get Â£330 in exchange!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hendy said:



			If they do go down that route I am sure they have looked at how and why golf bidder are doing so well and try to copy / make it better themselves if they are indeed trying to get a piece of the action. 

Could be something thats rolled out to the stores now in the coming months. As you stated with dirty gear on rack and not selling maybe someone up the ladder as took the bull by the horns and plans on making a statement in this market. 

That's my guess anyways lol
		
Click to expand...

golf bidder legally have to offer money back under the distance selling goods act

AG would be sold in store so wouldn't need to but still could


----------



## moogie (Oct 11, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm curious how bad a state they'll take irons in. 

There are are some terrible 712cb on the bay for Â£75 which would in theory get Â£330 in exchange!
		
Click to expand...



They can,  and will,  deduct money from the guide price for any damage,  dings/chips to irons,  or if the faces are really badly worn


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2016)

Mate at work his g25 are worth about Â£340 he gonna either get taylormade ones that are Â£350 or he said he will get g25 again Â£399 I was like really? He said yeah Â£60 for brand new clubs / grips . I guess makes sense


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 11, 2016)

The other thing to consider & maybe the guys who have took advantage of the offer can tell us, did you buy anything else during your visit? If so, this is another reason for the deal maybe? A loss leader. All the big supermarkets do it & its proven.

You have no intention of buying anything golf related, see the deal & make a visit. Get a deal on a new club and maybe pick up a top, balls, gloves etc whilst you are there. Without the offer, you may not have even bothered going into the store?!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 11, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			The other thing to consider & maybe the guys who have took advantage of the offer can tell us, did you buy anything else during your visit? If so, this is another reason for the deal maybe? A loss leader. All the big supermarkets do it & its proven.

You have no intention of buying anything golf related, see the deal & make a visit. Get a deal on a new club and maybe pick up a top, balls, gloves etc whilst you are there. Without the offer, you may not have even bothered going into the store?!
		
Click to expand...

Not me, they're generally quite expensive for consumables and stuff, I've ordered some clothing but only when it's on sale. #reettightyorkshireman


----------



## moogie (Oct 11, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Not me, they're generally quite expensive for consumables and stuff, I've ordered some clothing but only when it's on sale. #reettightyorkshireman
		
Click to expand...


Not me either
But they do keep trying to push 2 particular types of gloves...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			The other thing to consider & maybe the guys who have took advantage of the offer can tell us, did you buy anything else during your visit? If so, this is another reason for the deal maybe? A loss leader. All the big supermarkets do it & its proven.

You have no intention of buying anything golf related, see the deal & make a visit. Get a deal on a new club and maybe pick up a top, balls, gloves etc whilst you are there. Without the offer, you may not have even bothered going into the store?!
		
Click to expand...

I bought 2 footjoy gloves for Â£15


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2016)

I also bought 2 gloves that were on offer but I did need a replacement


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I also bought 2 gloves that were on offer but I did need a replacement
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly where they make their money. Get you through the door and most people will buy some tees or a glove whilst their there to stock up.

When things on offer people stock up. I've got unopened tees from the 3 for 2 tee offer as I just needed them at time didn't wnna buy one bag.

their offer last year on Bridgestone e6 balls at 2 boxes for Â£30 was outstanding. Stocked right up. Have about 8 boxes left


----------



## Region3 (Oct 11, 2016)

I bought a putter grip that I fancied trying and it lasted 1 round before I took it off again :angry:


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 11, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			This is exactly where they make their money. Get you through the door and most people will buy some tees or a glove whilst their there to stock up.

When things on offer people stock up. I've got unopened tees from the 3 for 2 tee offer as I just needed them at time didn't wnna buy one bag.

their offer last year on Bridgestone e6 balls at 2 boxes for Â£30 was outstanding. Stocked right up. Have about 8 boxes left
		
Click to expand...

So the business plan of arguably the largest golf chain in the uk is to sell bits and bobs on the off chance? ðŸ˜€
The shops I go in are generally empty and those that are there are usually just window shopping.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 11, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			This is exactly where they make their money. Get you through the door and most people will buy some tees or a glove whilst their there to stock up.

When things on offer people stock up. I've got unopened tees from the 3 for 2 tee offer as I just needed them at time didn't wnna buy one bag.

their offer last year on Bridgestone e6 balls at 2 boxes for Â£30 was outstanding. Stocked right up. Have about 8 boxes left
		
Click to expand...

Just in from taking advantage of the deal, and also bought some tees and a glove. The tees I needed but I could have waited a month or so for the glove.

Not sure they got the deal right. I traded in a set of irons and bought 2 rescue clubs. The deal says you can't aggregate the trade in but the irons were valued at Â£300+, and one rescue was Â£180. I ended up paying Â£50. Well chuffed.


----------



## moogie (Oct 11, 2016)

Bri
Supposed to be 1 item against 1 item
So u may have hit lucky

A set of irons traded in is classed as 1 item
Should have been taken against 1 rescue club

Might have been a pensioners special me old mate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I did.  The Nike irons  will get more than any bid on ebay. 

Love your attempt at getting a brand new 915.  Genius.  Lol
		
Click to expand...

Went in today, handed my 915 in, was offered Â£170.00, then got the price match at Â£175.00 for a brand new exact same 915, gave them a fiver and came home ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## moogie (Oct 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Went in today, handed my 915 in, was offered Â£170.00, then got the price match at Â£175.00 for a brand new exact same 915, gave them a fiver and came home ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...


Nice one mate
Who's selling them at Â£175....??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Anyobne looking for bargains on the 915 driver. Bro just had one price matched at Â£175, apparently Seaham GC now selling at that price.
		
Click to expand...

Here you go MoogieðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## moogie (Oct 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Here you go Moogie&#128515;
		
Click to expand...


Great price that mate
Saved you the bother of re-gripping the old one eh....


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Here you go Moogie&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Got an email from seaham stating they'd pulled that price now due to excess sales?

may have timed it just right with ag.


----------



## kevster84 (Oct 11, 2016)

Tempted to go in and possibly trade in my irons. If they don't have the irons I may want in store but online will ordering them in affect the deal? Assume most will price match?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2016)

kevster84 said:



			Tempted to go in and possibly trade in my irons. If they don't have the irons I may want in store but online will ordering them in affect the deal? Assume most will price match?
		
Click to expand...

No they do the deal and you pay the difference as a deposit, once your clubs arrive you hand over your irons as the balance.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2016)

Does anybody know when this deal ends? My jpx pro 800 irons are worth Â£175 and I'm tempted to upgrade to a set of ping spades.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Does anybody know when this deal ends? My jpx pro 800 irons are worth Â£175 and I'm tempted to upgrade to a set of ping spades.
		
Click to expand...

Small print says Nov 10th with a line underneath saying AG reserve the right to withdraw the offer at anytime.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Small print says Nov 10th with a line underneath saying AG reserve the right to withdraw the offer at anytime.
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate I'll pop in next week. I fancied a new set of mizuno jpx 900 forged but they're top price and by the time I trade in my irons they're still cheaper at Clubhouse golf.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 12, 2016)

I went in on Monday and was told that they expect it to be withdrawn at the end of this week due to the amount of stuff that has been traded in.

Then again that could have been a ploy...


----------



## chasf (Oct 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound mate I'll pop in next week. I fancied a new set of mizuno jpx 900 forged but they're top price and by the time I trade in my irons they're still cheaper at Clubhouse golf.
		
Click to expand...

they should price match clubhouse golf, and still get the double trade in


----------



## chrisd (Oct 12, 2016)

kerber0s1983 said:



			I went in on Monday and was told that they expect it to be withdrawn at the end of this week due to the amount of stuff that has been traded in.

Then again that could have been a ploy...
		
Click to expand...

I did a deal last week and was told it'll run until end of first week of November


----------



## moogie (Oct 12, 2016)

2 messages I've been given

End of Nov at 1 store
And Black Friday at another
???


----------



## moogie (Oct 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound mate I'll pop in next week. I fancied a new set of mizuno jpx 900 forged but they're top price and by the time I trade in my irons they're still cheaper at Clubhouse golf.
		
Click to expand...


Stu
They will price match clubhouse golf,  even with the double trade in too


----------



## dufferman (Oct 12, 2016)

I lost touch with this thread a bit after my Â£36 Nike wedge. Anyway, went in there yesterday with 3 drivers & a putter, all ready to stock up on Trade In credit for a nice new driver. Told that not only can you do like for like only, but just 1 trade in per item. Rather botched my plans.

Please see the for Sale section to help fund said driver


----------



## Hendy (Oct 12, 2016)

I traded a driver for a hybrid for a mate on Friday passed there..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 12, 2016)

I was told by them that it does not have to be like for like e.g. driver for driver but it is definitely only one item per deal. So not possible to trade say a whole bag (woods, hybrids, irons, wedges, putter) for a nice new set of irons or a driver.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			How would they have gotten 196?

the price the were willing to sell for was Â£150. And that's what they'll get. 
If the club has recently been reduced that's separate to the offer they are running.

edit. 

Do do you mean the fact that they over paid on the offer they made you? I think that's a calculated business move. 

Id imagine on all clubs sales they'll get their expected profit margins and will have more sales than usual so don't mind righting that theoretical profit.
		
Click to expand...

They were selling the 915 for Â£150.  They get Â£90 for the hybrid I trade in.  Total Â£240.  Less the Â£44 they would give me if it wasn't double trade in.  Â£196.  Simples.  :thup:


----------



## moogie (Oct 12, 2016)

dufferman said:



			I lost touch with this thread a bit after my Â£36 Nike wedge. Anyway, went in there yesterday with 3 drivers & a putter, all ready to stock up on Trade In credit for a nice new driver. Told that not only can you do like for like only, but just 1 trade in per item. Rather botched my plans.

Please see the for Sale section to help fund said driver 

Click to expand...


It's defenitely not like for like
As I've just traded a set of irons for a putter today

But defo is 1 item against 1 item


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2016)

Called into the Gateshead branch today to unsuccessfully pick up a top I ordered. Had a nosy and they have loads (by loads I mean shed loads) of massively overpriced second hand iron sets on display for sale. I saw the MX23 I traded in up for Â£128 which is the amount they gave me for them, IMO they don't have a cat in hells chance selling them. Some pretty battered sets in there for eye watering prices.
Summat ain't stacking up.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Called into the Gateshead branch today to unsuccessfully pick up a top I ordered. Had a nosy and they have loads (by loads I mean shed loads) of massively overpriced second hand iron sets on display for sale. I saw the MX23 I traded in up for Â£128 which is the amount they gave me for them, IMO they don't have a cat in hells chance selling them. Some pretty battered sets in there for eye watering prices.
Summat ain't stacking up.
		
Click to expand...

They've always been a bit steep on some 2nd hand gear.
The MK branch had/has a set of 710 AP2 that look like they've been used to hammer in nails as well as very worn faces and they were asking 250+...


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 12, 2016)

So, as id earlier posted I traded in my tm wedges for some lovely new rtx's. Done so in the local AG. Was given the double trade in, but was told that they couldnt price match, just one or the other.

Post #96 was Elliot from AG clarifying their position that they offer both the double trade in AND price match and if anyone had any problems to contact him and he would see what he could do. So I did.

Today, I called down into AG to be given a refund against the price match I gave Elliot. The staff in there expected me and where so apologetic (they where that helpful, I nearly bought a set of irons :rofl: )

Its easy sometimes to cast the big stores as bad guys, personally ive never had a bad dealing with them. 

So I want to say thanks to Elliot, and while the monetary value wasnt big, his help in this matter is to me! :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 12, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			So, as id earlier posted I traded in my tm wedges for some lovely new rtx's. Done so in the local AG. Was given the double trade in, but was told that they couldnt price match, just one or the other.

Post #96 was Elliot from AG clarifying their position that they offer both the double trade in AND price match and if anyone had any problems to contact him and he would see what he could do. So I did.

Today, I called down into AG to be given a refund against the price match I gave Elliot. The staff in there expected me and where so apologetic (they where that helpful, I nearly bought a set of irons :rofl: )

Its easy sometimes to cast the big stores as bad guys, personally ive never had a bad dealing with them. 

So I want to say thanks to Elliot, and while the monetary value wasnt big, his help in this matter is to me! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear mate, yesterday when I got my new 915 for a fiver&#128515; They initially said they couldn't do both, I had kept Elliots post on shortcut on my phone and they agreed to it straight away, although they did have a moan to the manager that they should be kept updated with policies from head office.


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 12, 2016)

I know some stores have a bad rep but have never had an issue, and since they have taken over the store at Hanham Golf Bristol it is fantastic and the staff are very helpful and friendly, its nice to go in and try all sorts of clubs at the driving range and see the ball flight rathe than a on a Sim.

I appreciate stuff can be bought cheaper in the net but as long as the price differential is ridiculous I am happy to buy clubs and other equipment there.

I can't speak highly enough to the guys and girls at AG Hanham


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			They were selling the 915 for Â£150.  They get Â£90 for the hybrid I trade in.  Total Â£240.  Less the Â£44 they would give me if it wasn't double trade in.  Â£196.  Simples.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Except yunprobably wouldn't have gone in and traded if the deal wasn't on. They haven't lost out on any expected profit. It's just that you have done better than you would have. 

Much like Ike most of their deals, they are writing  off the dodoubke part as a ways to gain new sales. 

Theyve orobably sold loads of 2016 stock at a premium they would be due to reduce soon because of 2017 stock. 

The punters are are doing well From it, but it's not hurting their margins.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Except yunprobably wouldn't have gone in and traded if the deal wasn't on. They haven't lost out on any expected profit. It's just that you have done better than you would have. 

Much like Ike most of their deals, they are writing  off the dodoubke part as a ways to gain new sales. 

Theyve orobably sold loads of 2016 stock at a premium they would be due to reduce soon because of 2017 stock. 

The punters are are doing well From it, but it's not hurting their margins.
		
Click to expand...

It took two offers to get me in, the double trade in and the price drop on the wood.  Without either I wouldn't have bothered.  With the old price of the wood they would have got Â£246 instead of the Â£150 they will, and I'd have had to shell out Â£156.

I'm not sure how long that business model is economically viable.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			It took two offers to get me in, the double trade in and the price drop on the wood.  Without either I wouldn't have bothered.  With the old price of the wood they would have got Â£246 instead of the Â£150 they will, and I'd have had to shell out Â£156.

I'm not sure how long that business model is economically viable.
		
Click to expand...

Thats my point re your purchase. They went into it eyes open so the Â£46 they lost wasnt ever expected.

I think they will do ok, sales like yours they are selling a club at a price they are ok matching and will probably make their money on the second hand club. How they get on with some real old stuff i dunno, bulk sale to golf bidder?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats my point re your purchase. They went into it eyes open so the Â£46 they lost wasnt ever expected.

I think they will do ok, sales like yours they are selling a club at a price they are ok matching and will probably make their money on the second hand club. How they get on with some real old stuff i dunno, bulk sale to golf bidder?
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, Golfbidder won't touch a lot of the stuff they are taking in part exchange.  A lot of people on here knock Golfbidder but the standard of the clubs they offer in relation to the description on the website is beyond reproach and they aren't going to risk their reputation for American Golf's benefit.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Trust me, Golfbidder won't touch a lot of the stuff they are taking in part exchange.  A lot of people on here knock Golfbidder but the standard of the clubs they offer in relation to the description on the website is beyond reproach and they aren't going to risk their reputation for American Golf's benefit.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt mean in a way to help AG, i simply meant if AG had bitten off more than they could handle, golf bidder may look to take advantage.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Except yunprobably wouldn't have gone in and traded if the deal wasn't on. They haven't lost out on any expected profit. It's just that you have done better than you would have. 

Much like Ike most of their deals, they are writing  off the dodoubke part as a ways to gain new sales. 

Theyve orobably sold loads of 2016 stock at a premium they would be due to reduce soon because of 2017 stock. 

The punters are are doing well From it, but it's not hurting their margins.
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean about getting rid of old stock, but I don't get how it isn't hurting their profit margins. They've paid way over the odds for gear they aren't going to be able to sell on, and a lot of the deals have had very little money change hands I imagine.
Essentially it looks like they're stocking up on overpriced 2nd hand clubs, why would they do this?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 13, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I see what you mean about getting rid of old stock, but I don't get how it isn't hurting their profit margins. They've paid way over the odds for gear they aren't going to be able to sell on, and a lot of the deals have had very little money change hands I imagine.
Essentially it looks like they're stocking up on overpriced 2nd hand clubs, why would they do this?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know their profit margins, but I reckon with the favourable rates they've been using they'll be trying to sell most of the second hand stuff at close to what they paid. Some stock they may be stuck with. 

But I think they've been clever in holding prices high on sales. I'd imagine soon after the offer ends a fair amount of the clubs people purchased will be 10/20% cheaper in store. As new stock will be available.  

So so they've managed to keep profit margins up. Granted a lot were in trade ins, but I reckon on at least 75% of the deals they'll have still been able to turn a profit once 2nd hand clubs sold. 

The poorer clibs limbs they bought may well be written off, but as they're in a dominant position in the market, it probably hurts competition. Ore not having the sales than it does ag taking a small financial hit.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 13, 2016)

I collect my new irons tonight 716 cbs 

I have to leave in my mp54's they gave me 315 for them crazy I know.  But golf bidder are selling the same irons 322. So they won't make anything on the re sale of these but they got 285 off me for the upgrade. 

Also now they have a set of mp54s to sell to compete against golf bidder. Win win for them


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 14, 2016)

I took an old set of Cleveland Hi Bore in today and they were valued at Â£140 so I walked out with a Â£130 Oddyssey putter for nothing .Valued my Ping G30 at Â£176 and they offered a Price Match on The Ping G but I couldn't find a comparison on any sites. Direct Golf mustn't stock Ping anymore.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			I took an old set of Cleveland Hi Bore in today and they were valued at Â£140 so I walked out with a Â£130 Oddyssey putter for nothing .Valued my Ping G30 at Â£176 and they offered a Price Match on The Ping G but I couldn't find a comparison on any sites. Direct Golf mustn't stock Ping anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Direct golf don't stock pings anymore, when they went under before they owed a lot to ping which got wiped out and then ping also can't stand mike ashley

a direct golf worker was telling me when I went in other day


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2016)

Been again today. In the last few days I've got rid of a set of TM Rsi-tp irons, a Cobra F6+ driver and a Titliest 915D2 driver.

I've come out with 2 Titliest 816 hybrids, a Titliest 915F 3 wood and another Titliest 915D2 driver(stiff shaft this time), and its cost me less than Â£80.

Well chuffed.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Been again today. In the last few days I've got rid of a set of TM Rsi-tp irons, a Cobra F6+ driver and a Titliest 915D2 driver.

I've come out with 2 Titliest 816 hybrids, a Titliest 915F 3 wood and another Titliest 915D2 driver(stiff shaft this time), and its cost me less than Â£80.

Well chuffed.
		
Click to expand...

What did the give you for the 915


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			What did the give you for the 915
		
Click to expand...

The use the PGA.com website for pricing. It comes up in dollars, which the convert using a not too good exchange rate. Think it was Â£170something

EDIT. It must have been more. Today I swapped the 915 and the Cobra, and bought Â£400 worth of clubs for Â£50


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			The use the PGA.com website for pricing. It comes up in dollars, which the convert using a not too good exchange rate. Think it was Â£170something
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 15, 2016)

I traded in my r15 for a callaway XR 22 hybrid cost to me was 0 pounds
Might take a few other things in


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			The use the PGA.com website for pricing. It comes up in dollars, which the convert using a not too good exchange rate. Think it was Â£170something

EDIT. It must have been more. Today I swapped the 915 and the Cobra, and bought Â£400 worth of clubs for Â£50
		
Click to expand...

I got Â£170.00 for mine last Tuesday.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 16, 2016)

I've managed to get Â£1040 worth of goods for Â£395 with trade ins and offers.Well chuffed.The manager said they would more than likely run the offer again.


----------



## faroyon (Oct 16, 2016)

Today I got a very good price for a Ping G30 driver against Callaway Fusion.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 16, 2016)

So tempted on the new ap2 which will cost me Â£150 :s cracking deal this in my opinion


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 16, 2016)

They gave me Â£176 for G30 and I paid  Â£180 a year ago as it was a demo.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 16, 2016)

This offer still on till 7th of November, that right?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 16, 2016)

Around that time yes.


----------



## monktonhallgc1882 (Oct 16, 2016)

Scotty Fastback that I won + 30 quid for Itsy Bitsy Limited sound any good?


----------



## IainP (Oct 16, 2016)

Wonder if AG will open an ebay shop to shift the 2nd hand stock


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 16, 2016)

IainP said:



			Wonder if AG will open an ebay shop to shift the 2nd hand stock
		
Click to expand...

Would not surprise me. Direct golf used to sell their trade ins online they told me. They would box up once a week send to a central location , clean them up then sell them. They don't do this now they don't offer trade in so paves the way for AG


----------



## moogie (Oct 16, 2016)

IainP said:



			Wonder if AG will open an ebay shop to shift the 2nd hand stock
		
Click to expand...



There used to be one
Seller id........americangolfshop
But not been selling anything for quite awhile now


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 16, 2016)

Im off tomorrow with my Mizuno 850,s to get a good trade in deal for some graphite shafted Ping g series irons.I wonder if I will get a better deal now the $ is stronger against the Â£.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 16, 2016)

They work off a $1.50 regardless of the current exchange rate.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 17, 2016)

A friend of mine has a Callaway Razr Hawk driver.  Hardly used as it's a 9 deg stiff shaft he won and it's not suitable for him. 
He got offered the magnificent value of Â£40 (as the double value) at American Golf in Giffnock.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			Im off tomorrow with my Mizuno 850,s to get a good trade in deal for some graphite shafted Ping g series irons.I wonder if I will get a better deal now the $ is stronger against the Â£.
		
Click to expand...

I was offered 280 for mine yesterday, 5-p blue cast version


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 17, 2016)

thee is alot of massivley over priced 2nd hand gear in the Stevenage AG


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Oct 17, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			A friend of mine has a Callaway Razr Hawk driver.  Hardly used as it's a 9 deg stiff shaft he won and it's not suitable for him. 
He got offered the magnificent value of Â£40 (as the double value) at American Golf in Giffnock.
		
Click to expand...

iron sets seem to hold their value quite well, but i've noticed that woods, putters etc don't. to be fair, a RAZR hawk used or unused is going back a bit. i had 8 iron sets in the garage and I havent played a round in over a year, traded one in for a brand new scotty and paid Â£40. felt like i was robbing them.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 17, 2016)

can someone clarify how the get the price for clubs please. ive looked on pga value website and my clubs show as $310 so what could i expect as trade in? my local AG are closed for refurb today so presume someone on here will know.

thanks


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			can someone clarify how the get the price for clubs please. ive looked on pga value website and my clubs show as $310 so what could i expect as trade in? my local AG are closed for refurb today so presume someone on here will know.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

they multiply the total usd value by approx 0.67.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 17, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			they multiply the total usd value by approx 0.67.
		
Click to expand...

And then double it?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			can someone clarify how the get the price for clubs please. ive looked on pga value website and my clubs show as $310 so what could i expect as trade in? my local AG are closed for refurb today so presume someone on here will know.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

About Â£413 I get.
Multiply the PGA value by 2 then divide by 1.5.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 17, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			A friend of mine has a Callaway Razr Hawk driver.  Hardly used as it's a 9 deg stiff shaft he won and it's not suitable for him. 
He got offered the magnificent value of Â£40 (as the double value) at American Golf in Giffnock.
		
Click to expand...

Remember that AG don't create the trade in price, they use the PGA Value website. That club is up at $30 so the Â£40 he got offered is about right. Also, doesn't really matter how used it is, they don't offer more for almost new in the same way that they don't knock money off for well used.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 17, 2016)

Interesting as one AG has offered me 'around 300' and another offered 'upto Â£400' would be good to find out how the actually do calculate it as it seems that its not a standard.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			Interesting as one AG has offered me 'around 300' and another offered 'upto Â£400' would be good to find out how the actually do calculate it as it seems that its not a standard.
		
Click to expand...

I think they have a figure to go by, but judging by my dealings. Some are using very aggressive exchange rates......


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2016)

I played with two of my regular pals yesterday who both had a bash with my TM RSI 1's and this morning one of them has just text me having added Â£70 to trade in his 3 year old Mizzy'x with AG's offer for a set of RSI's - he's well happy


----------



## moogie (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			can someone clarify how the get the price for clubs please. ive looked on pga value website and my clubs show as $310 so what could i expect as trade in? my local AG are closed for refurb today so presume someone on here will know.

thanks
		
Click to expand...



Which clubs mate??
The ap in your sig...??


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			Interesting as one AG has offered me 'around 300' and another offered 'upto Â£400' would be good to find out how the actually do calculate it as it seems that its not a standard.
		
Click to expand...

for the ap2's in your signature they should offer you 310.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 17, 2016)

BoadieBroadus said:



			for the ap2's in your signature they should offer you 310.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get that though pal? dont mind what they offer just confussed as to why so may different prices. ive got 3-pw so some extra than in my sig


----------



## moogie (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			How did you get that though pal? dont mind what they offer just confussed as to why so may different prices. ive got 3-pw so some extra than in my sig
		
Click to expand...



3-p
About Â£412


Figure
Divide by 1.5
Then multiply by 2


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Oct 17, 2016)

moogie said:



			3-p
About Â£412


Figure
Divide by 1.5
Then multiply by 2
		
Click to expand...

yes i agree at 412. i've been in 3 separate branches investigating trade ins and there was no apparent manager's discretion in pricing, they all gave me the exact same calculation.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 17, 2016)

BoadieBroadus said:



			yes i agree at 412. i've been in 3 separate branches investigating trade ins and there was no apparent manager's discretion in pricing, they all gave me the exact same calculation.
		
Click to expand...

I had them at Â£412 but seems all over the show another one have just quoted Â£380 i just need some hard facts about how they are doing it so i can take it to them and show them what it should be


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2016)

BoadieBroadus said:



			yes i agree at 412. i've been in 3 separate branches investigating trade ins and there was no apparent manager's discretion in pricing, they all gave me the exact same calculation.
		
Click to expand...

If you(Karl) phone or ask in store without them seeing the clubs, they edge their bets. When I went in I had the PGA website on my phone open and ready to see what they said.
Got exactly what was quoted.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 17, 2016)

Got you mate so its defo they use pga value so as long as my clubs are in good nick (which they are) i can question and show them pga value page saying i should be quoted the Â£412?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			Got you mate so its defo they use pga value so as long as my clubs are in good nick (which they are) i can question and show them pga value page saying i should be quoted the Â£412?
		
Click to expand...

Defo mate, ask them to justify any less offer


----------



## moogie (Oct 17, 2016)

karlcole said:



			Got you mate so its defo they use pga value so as long as my clubs are in good nick (which they are) i can question and show them pga value page saying i should be quoted the Â£412?
		
Click to expand...


Only way you will get less is.....
Poor condition
Stone dings/chips
Shaft pitting ( maybe )

Otherwise it's as the guide


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 17, 2016)

I was told today by them that it is 1.5 exchange rate and that they have been told to use the lowest offer on the pga site, they still offered me Â£345 for my irons.


----------



## IainP (Oct 17, 2016)

Theory number 11:
Since the Olympics there has been surge of interest in countries without a golf retail market, and AG have done a deal to supply a stock of used gear &#55357;&#56842;

I'm only jealous as not traded/bought anything yet.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 17, 2016)

Have just accepted Â£175 for a set of Razr-X Tour irons which have been gathering dust in the garage for well over a year. Had completely forgotten about them, so thanks all for this thread.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 17, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			I was told today by them that it is 1.5 exchange rate and that they have been told to use the lowest offer on the pga site, they still offered me Â£345 for my irons.
		
Click to expand...

There is only one figure given (the trade in one) and that's the one that they'll stick to. I've done it twice now and the figure found on the PGA value guide is the one they use alongside an exchange rate of 1.5


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			I was told today by them that it is 1.5 exchange rate and that they have been told to use the lowest offer on the pga site, they still offered me Â£345 for my irons.
		
Click to expand...

Check they are looking at the trade in tab and not the research tab on the PGA site, Trade in only has one figure, research has 3 (low, mid and high)
My local AG only uses the trade in tab.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2016)

IainP said:



			Theory number 11:
Since the Olympics there has been surge of interest in countries without a golf retail market, and AG have done a deal to supply a stock of used gear &#128522;

I'm only jealous as not traded/bought anything yet.
		
Click to expand...

if this is true it would be one of the best business deals carried out by a company.. very smart


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone traded clubs for other products? I got a driver & putter to trade but I'm looking for a Bushnell.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 17, 2016)

Can't do that KK. If you're swapping clubs you must buy clubs but they don't have to be like for like.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 17, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Can't do that KK. If you're swapping clubs you must buy clubs but they don't have to be like for like.
		
Click to expand...

Not what I wanted to hear but thanks Nick.


----------



## karlcole (Oct 17, 2016)

Just upgraded from 714s to 716 using this deal! They price matched and used the trade in tab on pga value but tried to use the research tab so one to be aware off. If you know what your clubs are worth on the site this is a excellent deal but I can imagine a few people getting caught out with low prices


----------



## glynntaylor (Oct 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Check they are looking at the trade in tab and not the research tab on the PGA site, Trade in only has one figure, research has 3 (low, mid and high)
My local AG only uses the trade in tab.
		
Click to expand...

For old clubs the research tab works out better....$134 at low, $168 medium....On the trade in tab there worth $90!

That's for a set of Old Cobra AMP irons....

Now I am baffled to which tab to use as was looking to trade in for a 5 wood.


----------



## Sam Ryder (Oct 17, 2016)

When trading in iron sets, has anyone traded in a set without a PW?

I have two sets of irons that I would like to trade in and both are 3-9 however the pga.com website will not give a value as it states that there needs to be a PW.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 17, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			A friend of mine has a Callaway Razr Hawk driver.  Hardly used as it's a 9 deg stiff shaft he won and it's not suitable for him. 
He got offered the magnificent value of Â£40 (as the double value) at American Golf in Giffnock.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds about right. Doesn't matter if like new or slight sky marked the price is the same. Golf bidder have two 49&59 quid. So he be lucky to get 30 quid off them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2016)

glynntaylor said:



			For old clubs the research tab works out better....$134 at low, $168 medium....On the trade in tab there worth $90!

That's for a set of Old Cobra AMP irons....

Now I am baffled to which tab to use as was looking to trade in for a 5 wood.
		
Click to expand...

The research tab is if a Seller is looking to sell on or you selling privately, AG use the trade in.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 17, 2016)

Think I got over charged for a set of irons ... website says Â£449 and they charged me Â£479. Is there a difference between custom orders ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			Think I got over charged for a set of irons ... website says Â£449 and they charged me Â£479. Is there a difference between custom orders ?
		
Click to expand...

is it an identical set? like for example is their one less club online? infact one set I saw was cheaper for 4-pw than 5-pw


----------



## moogie (Oct 17, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			Think I got over charged for a set of irons ... website says Â£449 and they charged me Â£479. Is there a difference between custom orders ?
		
Click to expand...



If you mean the Ping G irons you've mentioned in another thread....??
Then american golf website is Â£479.99
So don't know where you've seen the Â£449....???


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 17, 2016)

moogie said:



			If you mean the Ping G irons you've mentioned in another thread....??
Then american golf website is Â£479.99
So don't know where you've seen the Â£449....???
		
Click to expand...

No ended up with the callaway XR OS not sure now though - rest of my game is fine can put the driver where I aim. But my iron play is shocking.


----------



## moogie (Oct 17, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			No ended up with the callaway XR OS not sure now though - rest of my game is fine can put the driver where I aim. But my iron play is shocking.
		
Click to expand...


Yep,  overcharged you then
Get straight back tomorrow and show them the web price
I'm sure they will be more than happy to "price-match" themselves......


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2016)

Can someone just clarify for me before I go down to AG tomorrow, I don't want to look dafter than I already am!

My TM RSi TP's show in the PGA.com value as $253.75 x 1.5 = Â£380.62, is that it or do I 'double that' to Â£761.25?


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can someone just clarify for me before I go down to AG tomorrow, I don't want to look dafter than I already am!

My TM RSi TP's show in the PGA.com value as $253.75 x 1.5 = Â£380.62, is that it or do I 'double that' to Â£761.25?
		
Click to expand...

I'd get the exchange rate right first......


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			Can someone just clarify for me before I go down to AG tomorrow, I don't want to look dafter than I already am!

My TM RSi TP's show in the PGA.com value as $253.75 x 1.5 = Â£380.62, is that it or do I 'double that' to Â£761.25?
		
Click to expand...

Fish, it's double the usd and then multiple by 0.67 (or divide by 1.5). 

So, 253.75 x 2 = 507.5
507.5 x0.67 (divide 1.5) = 338.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Fish, it's double the usd and then multiple by 0.67 (or divide by 1.5). 

So, 253.75 x 2 = 507.5
507.5 x0.67 (divide 1.5) = 338.
		
Click to expand...

So the double up is the PGA.com value so, $253.75 x 2 = $507.50 then the exchange rate they use of 1.5 = Â£338.33


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			So the double up is the PGA.com value so, $253.75 x 2 = $507.50 then the exchange rate they use of 1.5 = Â£338.33
		
Click to expand...

Yes, helps them make a bit of profit from the start simply against that rate.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes, helps them make a bit of profit from the start simply against that rate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:


----------



## glynntaylor (Oct 18, 2016)

What you going for Fish? 

I couldn't believe giw many pros used the m2 at British Masters. What is so special about them?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2016)

glynntaylor said:



			What you going for Fish? 

I couldn't believe giw many pros used the m2 at British Masters. What is so special about them?
		
Click to expand...

Could you be sure its an M2 not an M1? anyone who plays taylormade on tour its either one or the other.. prob down to preference only

most pros prob dont care about the full adjustability more to go wrong


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 18, 2016)

Emailed them today, they have price matched themselves :thup:


----------



## Hendy (Oct 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			So the double up is the PGA.com value so, $253.75 x 2 = $507.50 then the exchange rate they use of 1.5 = Â£338.33
		
Click to expand...

Just divide by 0.75 the price on pga value its that easy

I don't understand why all the maths lol



But in speaking about extra maths a few of you might have seen I tested out a g30 ls tec (used)

Basically offered me it for 60 with my g20. I walked away due to condition of the g 30. 

Boy is my face red now.  The penny has dropped. 

So if I took the deal I be sitting with g 30 now. But what if I traded it again 

Ah lol I have a driver worth 176 now in trade in terms 

So a new G driver is worth 299 take off the trade in g 30 works out at 123 

Add the 60 that I added at the start to make the first switch I could have been sitting here now with a new ping G driver for 183quid

F@@k and double f@@k


----------



## Break90 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thought I'd get in on the action seeing as I've had a couple of drivers sitting in the shed for a year......

Valued my 910D2 at 80 quid, and my 913D2 at 100 quid, very slightly under the pga value numbers, but not by enough to argue. Was looking for a lob wedge and a putter. 

Ended up swapping the 913 for a new Cleveland RTX 60degree wedge, cost me nothing. Ended up keeping the 910 as I couldn't find a putter I fancied. 

Interestingly the range of putters was quite limited, a few budget ones and a few big-ticket options, bit not a lot in the middle range. I've had a look online and theres a Ping Karsten Anser 2 that I quite like the look of for 119 (although its 109 on Snainton so will be requesting a price match, which will cost me about 30 quid on top of the trade in.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 18, 2016)

I bought a demo G30 ls tec last year for Â£180 and they gave me Â£176, so I put Â£123.99 to get the Ping G LS TEC, and it seems slightly better, though it is early days to make a real judgement.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 18, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			I bought a demo G30 ls tec last year for Â£180 and they gave me Â£176, so I put Â£123.99 to get the Ping G LS TEC, and it seems slightly better, though it is early days to make a real judgement.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah but the g30 I was looking at was hammered. Was thinking by getting the g for 183 new I couldn't lose. 

But performance wise g 30 Vs G I don't think there be anything really


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 18, 2016)

My local AG now have a 2nd clubs section. Some decent priced irons but some are well overpriced.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 18, 2016)

Dilemma I can get Â£220 for my current Scotty & Ping Kersch, do I trade for a brand new Scotty Mmm??


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 18, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Dilemma I can get Â£220 for my current Scotty & Ping Kersch, do I trade for a brand new Scotty Mmm??
		
Click to expand...

Only one club per trade mate. Unless there irons of course


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			My local AG now have a 2nd clubs section. Some decent priced irons but some are well overpriced.
		
Click to expand...

Thats where I got the putter from. 33 sets of 2nd hand irons the fella said they had in. If thats typical and all stores have similair, theyll take some shiftin


----------



## moogie (Oct 18, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Thats where I got the putter from. 33 sets of 2nd hand irons the fella said they had in. If thats typical and all stores have similair, theyll take some shiftin
		
Click to expand...



Yes,  similar story up our area too.
Gateshead metro centre branch,  and gosforth shop,  have huge amounts of irons too.
At gosforth,  not even enough space to display them all on shop floor,  was in on Friday, and there was approx 15-20 sets of used irons in the fitting bay....!!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 18, 2016)

moogie said:



			Yes,  similar story up our area too.
Gateshead metro centre branch,  and gosforth shop,  have huge amounts of irons too.
At gosforth,  not even enough space to display them all on shop floor,  was in on Friday, and there was approx 15-20 sets of used irons in the fitting bay....!!
		
Click to expand...

That is going to make a huge dent in Golfbidder's business model.


----------



## moogie (Oct 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			That is going to make a huge dent in Golfbidder's business model.
		
Click to expand...


I know.......I will have to stop emptying the contents of my garage at these stores:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ordered a 917 D2 Driver  last week, traded in some irons, cost me Â£140.00, went in today to look at the 917F 3 wood and trade in another 3 wood against it, manager says, if you are going to order the 917F, cancel the original 917D2 and then order both 917's at the same time and you can have an extra 10% off with our latest offer,
So ordering seperate:
917D2 @ Â£350.00, will cost trade in + Â£140.00 cash
917F 3 wood @ Â£250.00, will cost trade in + Â£120.00 cash.

Total Â£260.00 cash

Ordering together: @ Â£600.00 less 10% = Â£540.00 - Â£390.00(Trade in) = Â£150.00

Save Â£110.00 cash reordering!

I think that's correct, just seems to good to be true.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Ordered a 917 D2 Driver  last week, traded in some irons, cost me Â£140.00, went in today to look at the 917F 3 wood and trade in another 3 wood against it, manager says, if you are going to order the 917F, cancel the original 917D2 and then order both 917's at the same time and you can have an extra 10% off with our latest offer,
So ordering seperate:
917D2 @ Â£350.00, will cost trade in + Â£140.00 cash
917F 3 wood @ Â£250.00, will cost trade in + Â£120.00 cash.

Total Â£260.00 cash

Ordering together: @ Â£600.00 less 10% = Â£540.00 - Â£390.00(Trade in) = Â£150.00

Save Â£110.00 cash reordering!

I think that's correct, just seems to good to be true.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it is; how do you get Â£390 trade in mate?  Looks like Â£210 & Â£130  = Â£340 from your figures, not your Â£390.

That Â£50 difference takes your saving down to Â£60 which is the 10% saving on the Â£600 if I'm right.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure it is; how do you get Â£390 trade in mate?  Looks like Â£210 & Â£130  = Â£340 from your figures, not your Â£390.

That Â£50 difference takes your saving down to Â£60 which is the 10% saving on the Â£600 if I'm right.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, D2 price is Â£400.00, thought it looked too good, defo got Â£390.00 trade in, makes sense now and still a decent saving,
Â£650.00 - Â£65.00 = Â£585.00 less Â£390.00 = Â£195.00 to pay.

Â£65.00 saved


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 19, 2016)

Paul.

You go to the Sunderland AG? Might be passing on my way south tomorrow and have an x7 in my boot and anot itch for mizuno wedges.

Went to the Gateshead shop today on the way up and wedge stock was poor.

Is Sunderland a decent size store?


----------



## moogie (Oct 19, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Paul.

You go to the Sunderland AG? Might be passing on my way south tomorrow and have an x7 in my boot and anot itch for mizuno wedges.

Went to the Gateshead shop today on the way up and wedge stock was poor.

Is Sunderland a decent size store?
		
Click to expand...



I'd say that gosforth / Newcastle store has the most wedges out on display out of the 3 local stores.

Re wedges
You do realise if you put in the X7 ,  you will only get 1 wedge in return....
You don't get the value of the X7 as credit to use against wedges


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 19, 2016)

moogie said:



			I'd say that gosforth / Newcastle store has the most wedges out on display out of the 3 local stores.

Re wedges
You do realise if you put in the X7 ,  you will only get 1 wedge in return....
You don't get the value of the X7 as credit to use against wedges
		
Click to expand...

Ah. That's not such a good deal then Moogie. 

Thanks for the info. Will save me a trip :thup:


----------



## drewster (Oct 19, 2016)

Nippped into Hull AG yesterday and they have got loads and loads of 2nd hand iron sets for sale. As others have said they'll need shifting !! Will be interesting to see what they do with it all. 

There are a great deals to be had if you buy two new woods. 10% off retail price and then the double trade in option too. I bought a couple of little numbers that i thought were outside of my price range.  Worth a look.


----------



## dougieb (Oct 19, 2016)

Â£160 for an old set of Cleveland CG7's that would have fetched Â£70 on ebay max. Bought a new Titleist 816 Hybrid and only cost me Â£20 - could probably have tried to find the hybrid cheaper elsewhere and go down the price match route, but being honest I was happy with the deal.


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 19, 2016)

Has anybody been cheeky enough to bag aset of irons of ebay & then trade them in at an inflated price to help with purchasing?


----------



## karlcole (Oct 19, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Has anybody been cheeky enough to bag aset of irons of ebay & then trade them in at an inflated price to help with purchasing?
		
Click to expand...

literally thinking the same i wonder what set would give you the best mark up in terms of price paid vs trade in value


----------



## moogie (Oct 19, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Has anybody been cheeky enough to bag aset of irons of ebay & then trade them in at an inflated price to help with purchasing?
		
Click to expand...



Can't believe anybody would do that......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 19, 2016)

karlcole said:



			literally thinking the same i wonder what set would give you the best mark up in terms of price paid vs trade in value
		
Click to expand...

Look for Forged clubs and don't forget local paper and gumtree etc :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just been in and got offered Â£192 for a set of TaylorMade Rocketballz irons which have been sat in the garage for over a year, only problem is I don't really want any clubs at the minute. If anybody is interesting in purchasing the irons so I get some cash to spend on non club items, and they get a deal to get some money off some new clubs Id be interesting in chatting to them.


----------



## TerryA (Oct 19, 2016)

Went in to our AG today with my wife who wanted a new driver. She was trading in a set of ladies big bertha's from 2008. Unfortunately, the site they use for their process does not list ladies clubs! They would only give her Â£65 for the 6 clubs  as the nearest looking ones on the pga site were 2002 mens ones. We found a picture of hers on golfbidder but no prices there either as they didn't have any for sale, just a picture which did confirm they were 2008 clubs. We took the offer as she liked the driver but we left feeling a bit cheated.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 20, 2016)

After thinking last night about the offer for my irons, I went back in today to get a hybrid. Something I can rely on when I need to recover from a poor shot. I ended up with a TaylorMade M1 4 hybrid. Was hitting it really nicely on their machine, apparently getting an average of 230 yards so it will also really help me out with getting onto some of our par 5's in 2. All for the nice figure of Â£7


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 20, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			After thinking last night about the offer for my irons, I went back in today to get a hybrid. Something I can rely on when I need to recover from a poor shot. I ended up with a TaylorMade M1 4 hybrid. Was hitting it really nicely on their machine, apparently getting an average of 230 yards so it will also really help me out with getting onto some of our par 5's in 2. All for the nice figure of Â£7
		
Click to expand...

That seems overly long for a 4 hybrid.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 20, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			That seems overly long for a 4 hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

You've not seen Steve hit a 4 iron then.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 20, 2016)

GG26 said:



			You've not seen Steve hit a 4 iron then.
		
Click to expand...

No. I can only dream of hitting those distances. That only just short of driver length for me. Good on him


----------



## Region3 (Oct 20, 2016)

GG26 said:



			You've not seen Steve hit a 4 iron then.
		
Click to expand...

+1 except I thought it was a 5 on most tees


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 20, 2016)

I seem to have a reputation for being a long hitter! For some reason I seem to be able to hit my irons a long way, I'm using Taylor Made RSI tp, which have more conventional lofts so they aren't pure distance clubs.

It was interesting as I had a callaway  driver fitting yesterday, where I was hitting the big Bertha fusion with the slightly shorter shaft 280, with the longer shaft in it I was quite wayward. I was still generating the same club/ball speed with the shorter shaft though with a smash factor of 1.49


----------



## Hendy (Oct 21, 2016)

OK back in again tonight there lol

Picked up well ordered a tmb 4 iron price matched to 149.99 got 50 for my 48 588 2.0. The 588's cost me 50 each on a promo last year. 

Also possibly the best trade in yet.  Got 90 for my g20 and picked up a Callaway alpha 816 for 179.99 cost me 90 to switch but heres the good part. Had to ring the HQ to get the price match as the ticket was 399.99. Only one in store had been laying there under the radar front row centre. 

Value of the alpha 816 was 179.99 well what I paid for it but on the pga value its worth 220 lol. Going to try it out if not feeling it will trade it up for a ping g driver. They are 299 so 80 quid on top of the alpha now will see me with a ping g for 170 total in cash terms


----------



## JT77 (Oct 21, 2016)

In yesterday and ordered some jpx 900 forged, they gave me 386 for my RSI TP, I have to say I thought that was canny! Paid %00 for them about 14 months ago or so.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 21, 2016)

Got them to price match on some Cleveland 588 TT irons (Â£299 at AG, but only Â£199 at Onlinegolf) and traded in my eighteen month old Wilson D200 irons in a straight swop.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't know if it's the norm for the PGA website but I have noticed a couple of values dropping, that said I still managed a good deal today.
Traded my G Driver that was the wrong spec for me (std 10o impulse buy) changed it for G SF Tec 12o.
Traded my G30 Driver for a G 4 Hybrid.
With the buy 2 woods get 10% off I had a nett spend of Â£75 :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 21, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Got them to price match on some Cleveland 588 TT irons (Â£299 at AG, but only Â£199 at Onlinegolf) and traded in my eighteen month old Wilson D200 irons in a straight swop.
		
Click to expand...

i was looking at these, until I saw the tag line 'better players clubs' ...

very interested how you get on with these ðŸ‘


----------



## GG26 (Oct 21, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			i was looking at these, until I saw the tag line 'better players clubs' ...

very interested how you get on with these &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Dave, I found the attached, which may be of interest.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?57145-Cleveland-588-TT-Irons-4-PW


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 21, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Don't know if it's the norm for the PGA website but I have noticed a couple of values dropping, that said I still managed a good deal today.
Traded my G Driver that was the wrong spec for me (std 10o impulse buy) changed it for G SF Tec 12o.
Traded my G30 Driver for a G 4 Hybrid.
With the buy 2 woods get 10% off I had a nett spend of Â£75 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

How much you get for your G?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 21, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			i was looking at these, until I saw the tag line 'better players clubs' ...

very interested how you get on with these &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...


Don't be put off by that tag line.   two of my mates play them.  Super easy to hit, launch and go like stink.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 22, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			How much you get for your G?
		
Click to expand...

I got Â£200, Â£20 less than it was earlier in the week.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 22, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Dave, I found the attached, which may be of interest.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?57145-Cleveland-588-TT-Irons-4-PW

Click to expand...

 looks like Im still looking at them then... 

I take it theyre just off the shelf and not fitted? What shaft is in it? alls its saying is stiff.  Only one option on both sites. 

Best to keep my other irons an part ex something else


----------



## adasko (Oct 22, 2016)

Went yesterday with my putter Nike Method Matter B2-01 and was offered 40 pounds. When checked Pga.com value website trade in price was 38 dollars.Double of that works around 62 pounds which i would happily accept but 40 seems a little bit low for putter that cost me 120 6 month ago in American Golf.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 22, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			I got Â£200, Â£20 less than it was earlier in the week.
		
Click to expand...

They offered me Â£150 about 3 weeks ago...I thought that was low at the time.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 22, 2016)

adasko said:



			Went yesterday with my putter Nike Method Matter B2-01 and was offered 40 pounds. When checked Pga.com value website trade in price was 38 dollars.Double of that works around 62 pounds which i would happily accept but 40 seems a little bit low for putter that cost me 120 6 month ago in American Golf.
		
Click to expand...


38 dollars works out at Â£50.67 

But you look at the value of the Nike stuff all gone to f@@k there drivers that were 300 last year you see now for just over a 100 quid. 

The fact that they are offering you 40 quid must mean they see the value of the Nike stuff dropping even further. But I be looking to get the value that's on the site. Maybe try another store or phone another store to confirm the price. 

But you should be getting 50.67 for it.


----------



## ventura (Oct 22, 2016)

Have been in this morning and got a great deal. Rang 2 weeks ago and was offered Â£220 for a set of jpx800 irons that have been in the garage for 2 years. Had failed to sell on here for less than Â£100. Got offered Â£280! Straight swap for a new M2 that I'll be putting in the for sale section on here later on (just bought one a few weeks ago).

Then they let me trade in a Nike covert driver (Â£46), Ping carefree putter (Â£48) and Cobra amp 3 wood (Â£32) against one club, so picked a new Â£169 Odyssey putter for grand total of Â£42 cash.

For anyone with old clubs laying around its a great way to get extra value. They had 40-50 used sets of irons on display, guy who served me didn't know what they're going to do with them all but was hoping someone higher up had a plan.

Offer runs to at least until 7 November I was told, but they think it will be extended again.


----------



## moogie (Oct 22, 2016)

ventura said:



			Have been in this morning and got a great deal. Rang 2 weeks ago and was offered Â£220 for a set of jpx800 irons that have been in the garage for 2 years. Had failed to sell on here for less than Â£100. Got offered Â£280! Straight swap for a new M2 that I'll be putting in the for sale section on here later on (just bought one a few weeks ago).

*Then they let me trade in a Nike covert driver (Â£46), Ping carefree putter (Â£48) and Cobra amp 3 wood (Â£32) against one club, *so picked a new Â£169 Odyssey putter for grand total of Â£42 cash.

For anyone with old clubs laying around its a great way to get extra value. They had 40-50 used sets of irons on display, guy who served me didn't know what they're going to do with them all but was hoping someone higher up had a plan.

Offer runs to at least until 7 November I was told, but they think it will be extended again.
		
Click to expand...



Somebody will get a slap on the wrist for this,  as its 1 trade (item) against 1 item.


The irons only trade back in at Â£224 also.

I must go to Huddersfield
The land of crazy deals


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 22, 2016)

Yesterday I traded a 913 d2 driver bought from AG  nine months ago for Â£90, they gave me Â£120.00 trade in against a price matched XR16 3 wood which therefore cost me Â£49.00.  Happy days.


----------



## ventura (Oct 22, 2016)

moogie said:



			Somebody will get a slap on the wrist for this,  as its 1 trade (item) against 1 item.


The irons only trade back in at Â£224 also.

I must go to Huddersfield
The land of crazy deals 

Click to expand...

I was surprised when he said I could as had been told on the phone before it was 1 against 1, amazing what you get when you ask nicely!

Don't have an AG here so was in the Wakefield store. Assistant manager who was dealing with me.

Will have a repeat customer from me though whereas I've never really used them before as nearest store is 25mins drive away. Saw a nice new bag I might ending up getting with the sale proceeds from these.


----------



## sharpie9587 (Oct 23, 2016)

I was offered 153 for my 2015 great big bertha. I was hoping around 280. No fusion for me....


----------



## Lump (Oct 23, 2016)

ventura said:



			I was surprised when he said I could as had been told on the phone before it was 1 against 1, amazing what you get when you ask nicely!

Don't have an AG here so was in the Wakefield store. Assistant manager who was dealing with me.

Will have a repeat customer from me though whereas I've never really used them before as nearest store is 25mins drive away. Saw a nice new bag I might ending up getting with the sale proceeds from these.
		
Click to expand...

The bald chap is spot on. I tend to ask for Adam. really knows his stuff and sorted my 917 order with ease (wasn't even on their site when I ordered)


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like a phone call to AG Wakefield tomorrow, see what I get offered for my old Adams a12 os irons. PGA guide suggests $108 (Â£88) so that would be Â£176 towards the Scotty Cameron I may decide to buy. If I trade my current putter ($40) and my old TM Jetspeed 3w then the Scotty might cost me less than Â£100 cash (assuming they'd let me trade multiple items like others have!). 

Not only that, would save me the frustration of selling them on eBay which always gets me to the point of losing the will to live within hours of making the listing!


----------



## Hendy (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisB0210 said:



			Looks like a phone call to AG Wakefield tomorrow, see what I get offered for my old Adams a12 os irons. PGA guide suggests $108 (Â£88) so that would be Â£176 towards the Scotty Cameron I may decide to buy. If I trade my current putter ($40) and my old TM Jetspeed 3w then the Scotty might cost me less than Â£100 cash (assuming they'd let me trade multiple items like others have!). 

Not only that, would save me the frustration of selling them on eBay which always gets me to the point of losing the will to live within hours of making the listing!
		
Click to expand...

$108 in trade in terms on this will be Â£144 in store.
$40 for putter be Â£53.33

The jet speed 3 wood you will only get 20 quid for.

And it's one piece of old hardware against one piece of new hardware. Ie set of old irons traded against a new driver. 

Hope that helps


----------



## kevster84 (Oct 24, 2016)

I also traded in set of R9 irons for Â£182 and got the Cleveland 588 TT for Â£200. Â£18 and a brand new set. My mate who plays with them couldn't believe it! Only used once but they went well, seem forgiving, sound nice. Never used stiff but the dispersion seemed better. Worth a try for sure.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 24, 2016)

Could you trade in a 3 wood and buy some balls or clothing with the trading amount?


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 24, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Could you trade in a 3 wood and buy some balls or clothing with the trading amount?
		
Click to expand...

No, the trade in is clubs against clubs only - not against clothes or anything else in store.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 24, 2016)

kerber0s1983 said:



			No, the trade in is clubs against clubs only - not against clothes or anything else in store.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. 

Might take my G15 driver in and trade against a Ben Ross HTX driver, see what I get for my driver.


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 24, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Cheers. 

Might take my G15 driver in and trade against a Ben Ross HTX driver, see what I get for my driver.
		
Click to expand...

About Â£65 if my maths is correct..........


----------



## drewster (Oct 25, 2016)

Here's a question that may already have been answered but i'm not trawling through 19 pages to find out !!!! Can you trade in and then use the value against used gear that has already been part exchanged or can you only trade in against new stock ???


----------



## moogie (Oct 25, 2016)

drewster said:



			Here's a question that may already have been answered but i'm not trawling through 19 pages to find out !!!! Can you trade in and then use the value against used gear that has already been part exchanged or can you only trade in against new stock ???
		
Click to expand...



No

Just against new


----------



## dougieb (Oct 25, 2016)

drewster said:



			Here's a question that may already have been answered but i'm not trawling through 19 pages to find out !!!! Can you trade in and then use the value against used gear that has already been part exchanged or can you only trade in against new stock ???
		
Click to expand...

New only


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2016)

Just done a bit of eBay hunting. And have bought myself some callaway Apex forged irons for 180. Should get me close to Â£400. So will then sell my 915 driver and use the part ex for the 917. 

Also so bought some titleist 704cb for Â£40. Which should get approx Â£140. Add 40 myself for a nice new hybrid!


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Just done a bit of eBay hunting. And have bought myself some callaway Apex forged irons for 180. Should get me close to Â£400. So will then sell my 915 driver and use the part ex for the 917. 

Also so bought some titleist 704cb for Â£40. Which should get approx Â£140. Add 40 myself for a nice new hybrid!
		
Click to expand...

You sure those numbers are correct?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			You sure those numbers are correct?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. 704cb 3-pw is 98usd so roughly Â£140. 

Callaway pro forged 3-pw 270usd Â£405. 

Thats using the rate of 1.5 which most see, to suggest is right. Low ball offers would still having me getting t eh upgrades for very little extra.


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah. 704cb 3-pw is 98usd so roughly Â£140. 

Callaway pro forged 3-pw 270usd Â£405. 

Thats using the rate of 1.5 which most see, to suggest is right. Low ball offers would still having me getting t eh upgrades for very little extra.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at 4/5 - PW. Seems you are right (well Â£20ish out as of todyas value). 

Ping Irons seem to hold there value, I'm just looking on ebay as i type this.........


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Callaway pro forged 3-pw 270usd Â£405. 

Thats using the rate of 1.5 which most see, to suggest is right.
		
Click to expand...

You divide by the 1.5 to turn $ into Â£, then multiply by 2 for the double value offer.

Or just multiply by 1.33

$270 = Â£180 * 2 = Â£360


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 25, 2016)

Set of S59 irons on ebay currently, Â£110 BIN. 3-PW. Looking on PGA trade in, seem to be able to get Â£190 for them. Free cash affectively.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			You divide by the 1.5 to turn $ into Â£, then multiply by 2 for the double value offer.

Or just multiply by 1.33

$270 = Â£180 * 2 = Â£360
		
Click to expand...

Ok. So I'll pay an extra 40for a new driver. I can live with that.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok. So I'll pay an extra 40for a new driver. I can live with that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, still some great deals to be had. Wasn't intending it to sound like I was sticking my thumb on my nose, wiggling my fingers and singing ner-ner-ni-ner-ner 

I've had:

M1 driver for Â£85 and a set of MP-69's
M3 3 wood for Â£30 and a Scotty
Odyssey Works Versa for a T-MB 2 iron and Â£13


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 25, 2016)

Hopefully getting another deal soon by trading in my irons for the new 900 Forged....Already picked up an M2 driver for Â£53


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Yeah, still some great deals to be had. Wasn't intending it to sound like I was sticking my thumb on my nose, wiggling my fingers and singing ner-ner-ni-ner-ner 

I've had:

M1 driver for Â£85 and a set of MP-69's
M3 3 wood for Â£30 and a Scotty
Odyssey Works Versa for a T-MB 2 iron and Â£13
		
Click to expand...

Nah, always better to know the right price before heading in. Wasn't taking as anything other than help. Cheers


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 25, 2016)

I've had a Ping G LS TEC TOUR 65 driver and 3 wood  Ping G Tour 80 for Â£200 ,a set of Callaway XRS for Â£ 195 and an Odyssey Hawk putter free.


----------



## KJT123 (Oct 26, 2016)

They gave me Â£192 for my TM Burner 2.0 irons 4-SW. Have they ripped me off?


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 26, 2016)

KJT123 said:



			They gave me Â£192 for my TM Burner 2.0 irons 4-SW. Have they ripped me off?
		
Click to expand...

I would have worked it out as Â£208.00 but they're in the ballpark so no.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 26, 2016)

KJT123 said:



			They gave me Â£192 for my TM Burner 2.0 irons 4-SW. Have they ripped me off?
		
Click to expand...

If that's 8 clubs with steel shafts I calculated Â£208


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 26, 2016)

R2R typed faster than me but then again anybody can type faster than me


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 26, 2016)

Just had email from the local AG, last week of the offer this week.

Time to go and check what else I have spare to trade.


----------



## dougieb (Oct 26, 2016)

If the apex forged are 4-PW then I think you are looking at about Â£289 - still more than you paid for them but not the Â£400 you are looking for.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 26, 2016)

dougieb said:



			If the apex forged are 4-PW then I think you are looking at about Â£289 - still more than you paid for them but not the Â£400 you are looking for.
		
Click to expand...

I think they're 3-PW which means he'd be looking at around Â£360.00


----------



## glynntaylor (Oct 26, 2016)

Chopped in some old irons yesterday and got Â£169 so brought the Ping G Driver.....

Noe I've done that I'm itching to see if there would be a major difference between the G or I series against my G30 irons....especially whilst the offer is on.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 26, 2016)

Ive got a Titleist 913 D3 driver knocking about and I was thinking about doing this double trade in at AG for a 915f 5 wood,according to the pga value doubled up its Â£137 so I would just have to pay Â£13 for a new 915f!!
Thing is my 913 has no wrench or headcover is this a problem with AG trade ins?.


----------



## moogie (Oct 26, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Ive got a Titleist 913 D3 driver knocking about and I was thinking about doing this double trade in at AG for a 915f 5 wood,according to the pga value doubled up its Â£137 so I would just have to pay Â£13 for a new 915f!!
Thing is my 913 has no wrench or headcover is this a problem with AG trade ins?.
		
Click to expand...


Â£112 is the value of your 913
The wrench isn't important,  and to be honest,  I doubt the cover is either.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2016)

Final trade in ill be doing... I had a bit of a result on ebay last night made Â£320 selling some old model trains from when I was younger that had been kicking around my garage

decided to give the misses some cash (been spending a lot of golf gear this month so be nice... share the wealth lol)

anyways I got Â£100 for my Taylormade R15 in 12 degree loft.. (they not bothered about wrench but gave them anyways) I paid Â£175 for this club in January 

Then I tested the M2 in HL (high loft) its cranked up to about 14.. man lovely club.. gave them Â£179 for it and walked out the shop..

compared the 2 clubs side by side much prefer the look and feel of the m2

small thing for me thats a nice touch.. my grip on the R15 when you move the loft the taylormade logo moved on the grip so it looks off centre.. on the M2 there is no logo so it looks the same regardless!

just wish the M2 had been around in january I would have bought that instead of the R15 for sure

beautiful


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2016)

Would a Titleist 915D2 valued at $130 on the PGA value guide give me Â£346 once converted and doubled?


----------



## Dasit (Oct 27, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Would a Titleist 915D2 valued at $130 on the PGA value guide give me Â£346 once converted and doubled?
		
Click to expand...

in a word, no.

130/1.5 * 2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Would a Titleist 915D2 valued at $130 on the PGA value guide give me Â£346 once converted and doubled?
		
Click to expand...

No, conversion is 1.5 so $130.00 divided by 1.5 x 2 = Â£173.33


----------



## moogie (Oct 27, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Would a Titleist 915D2 valued at $130 on the PGA value guide give me Â£346 once converted and doubled?
		
Click to expand...



No
It's Â£173

Dunno what formula you used..??
Looks like doubled it twice??


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2016)

moogie said:



			No
It's Â£173

Dunno what formula you used..??
Looks like doubled it twice??
		
Click to expand...

Made a mistake somewhere along the line ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Will probably keep it for now, only bought it for a Â£130 last week but not really feeling it.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 27, 2016)

moogie said:



			Â£112 is the value of your 913
The wrench isn't important,  and to be honest,  I doubt the cover is either.....
		
Click to expand...

My local AG questioned the condition of my 913D2 and offered Â£70 and told me i'd get more on ebay,very naff its in good nick might try another local store.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 27, 2016)

New irons due Friday or Monday


----------



## Mcleodc2000 (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone tried to price match with halpenny golf?


----------



## JakeWS (Oct 27, 2016)

Looking on ebay to see if I can make an M1 cheaper, but when does the deal end?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mcleodc2000 said:



			Anyone tried to price match with halpenny golf?
		
Click to expand...

good luck, its based abroad so subject to import taxes and they refused to price match with me before but push it


----------



## Hendy (Oct 27, 2016)

I seen today alot of clubs have dropped in price.

The Cally DD 816 was worth 220 on Wednesday and worth 186 on Thursday today. 

Looks like the higher value stuff has dropped

Lucky enough the guy gave me 190 for it so made a tenner also got a price match on the new ping g driver.

So thats me done now

Traded a set of mp54 with 280 cash for 716cbs
Traded a g20 driver and 80 cash for Cally 816 DD then traded again with 90 for a ping g ls tec
Traded a 48 Cleveland 2.0 for and 100 cash for a t-mb 4iron

Pretty much a full new bag for 550 quid.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 27, 2016)

Do you think they will price match with Jam golf?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 27, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			Do you think they will price match with Jam golf?
		
Click to expand...

They have done with me in the past on golf bags.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 28, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			They have done with me in the past on golf bags.
		
Click to expand...

Sent them an email today asking they said no but would price match uk retailers- so there you have it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2016)

Hendy said:



			I seen today alot of clubs have dropped in price.

The Cally DD 816 was worth 220 on Wednesday and worth 186 on Thursday today. 

Looks like the higher value stuff has dropped

Lucky enough the guy gave me 190 for it so made a tenner also got a price match on the new ping g driver.

So thats me done now

Traded a set of mp54 with 280 cash for 716cbs
Traded a g20 driver and 80 cash for Cally 816 DD then traded again with 90 for a ping g ls tec
Traded a 48 Cleveland 2.0 for and 100 cash for a t-mb 4iron

Pretty much a full new bag for 550 quid.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see someone else saw that, I decided yesterday that I'd chop in my old Mizuno irons for a set of new Ping blades, only to find they'd dropped by over a third in value; staff accused me of not cowing how to check the value, presumably to try & cover it up.  Looks like I'll be trying to combine next year's Old Farts with a trip to the factory instead.


----------



## moogie (Oct 28, 2016)

I noticed too.
Traded a set of 712 mb a week ago for Â£360,  new value is Â£293
Mp52,  last week Â£240,  now Â£166

Lots of mizunos have dropped rapidly,  wondering if anything to do with the release of the 3 new model 900's...??


----------



## ventura (Oct 28, 2016)

Mizunos I traded in were $168 last week and now showing $113. Glad I got in on time.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 28, 2016)

I mentioned prices dropping in thread 353, I was basically accusing the guy of ripping me off, he showed me on his till as I checked my phone, Ping G driver & G30 driver had dropped Â£20 each since the night before. After apologising I still done the deal.


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 29, 2016)

The thing is about this is that AG go on three different values from the PGA price guide,they can pick anyone out they want......


----------



## Hendy (Oct 29, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			The thing is about this is that AG go on three different values from the PGA price guide,they can pick anyone out they want......
		
Click to expand...

All my values on the pga value site that I have seen are the same as I got in store. Only seen one price.

But you could be right maybe they more options and can take a lower price etc based on condition etc


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2016)

When I traded in my R15 I asked how are the sales going on the second hand. The guy said everyone's just trading in at the moment not sold many if any second hand

im sure that will change though once this offer ends. Their sales on the back of this must be through the roof


----------



## moogie (Oct 29, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			The thing is about this is that AG go on three different values from the PGA price guide,they can pick anyone out they want......
		
Click to expand...



No they don't
There's only 1 price

You're looking at the wrong part of the PGA value guide site


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 29, 2016)

As above AG only use the one price, that is found on the 'Trade' tab on the PGA Valur Guide website. If you're seeing 3 values then you're on the 'Research' part of the site which is incorrect. 

I've got the double value twice and the price they traded exactly matched the price I had in my phone. They didn't try and quibble of offer the lower price.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2016)

The manager at AG Sunderland showed me the research tab and said they have now been told to offer customers the middle offer, this has changed recently as initially they were definitely only using the trade tab.


----------



## JCW (Oct 29, 2016)

I get rid of all my clubs as no longer interested in playing and now winter is almost here I hate it more , I see how much I get ............EYG


----------



## Dogma (Oct 30, 2016)

Traded in a set of Rocketbladez HL on Friday for Â£160.

No brainer really as they are sat in my garage and were going on eBay for Â£100-150.

Put the difference and purchased a M2 driver :whoo:

Got chatting to the staff and they said they had 150 sets in the back that had been traded in and that was without the drivers and woods. 

They reckon they'll end up getting sold in bulk to other companies.


----------



## moogie (Oct 30, 2016)

Word is,  they are to set up an eBay shop to sell on all these trade ins......


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2016)

moogie said:



			Word is,  they are to set up an eBay shop to sell on all these trade ins......
		
Click to expand...

Who's going to buy overpriced tat when everyone now has shiny new gear thanks to AG &#128513;


----------



## Mcleodc2000 (Oct 30, 2016)

Got an email quote last Wednesday for my old vr pro combos- Â£260 (very generous), went in today and got offered Â£180... thankfully, the manager said he'd honour the quote, that seems to have been a typo when it should have been Â£206 at the time! 

Could be a 917D3 on the way if they can get the fitting cart in quick enough...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2016)

Without trawling through every page, does the deal include putters and is it just one club or can I get rid of several?


----------



## moogie (Oct 31, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Who's going to buy overpriced tat when everyone now has shiny new gear thanks to AG &#128513;
		
Click to expand...


Don't shoot the messenger mate 


Also told the deal runs til Black Friday


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 31, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Without trawling through every page, does the deal include putters and is it just one club or can I get rid of several?
		
Click to expand...

Yep deal does include putters however it's on a one for one basis I.e. You can't get rid of a load of clubs in one trade


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2016)

road2ruin said:



			Yep deal does include putters however it's on a one for one basis I.e. You can't get rid of a load of clubs in one trade
		
Click to expand...

I went last week and I said it ends soon doesn't it? They thought it did and someone in the team mentioned we been told Black Friday but not many were sure when that is (being non yanks) so when we looked it up they were shocked it's still so long.. that's 2 full months of this deal


----------



## Hendy (Oct 31, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Who's going to buy overpriced tat when everyone now has shiny new gear thanks to AG &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Lol

Noticed that my g20 didn't even sit a week. Tho am sure they were selling it for less than they gave me in the trade it.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Lol

Noticed that my g20 didn't even sit a week. Tho am sure they were selling it for less than they gave me in the trade it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably right, they told me that they're reducing the profit on the clubs sold and going to sell the traded in clubs - I guess it balances up the deal from both ends


----------



## Grieve14 (Oct 31, 2016)

Took advantage of this deal on Saturday. Traded in my Cobra Fly Z driver for an M2. Love it, such a good club, gained distance and was hitting most fairways after my first few holes of using it.

I also asked about the value of my irons whilst in there... RSI combo set (PW-5 in RSI2, 4 & 3 in RSI1) and they said Â£390.. really tempted to chop them in for something as I would never get that privately!


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 31, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			I went last week and I said it ends soon doesn't it? They thought it did and someone in the team mentioned we been told Black Friday but not many were sure when that is (being non yanks) so when we looked it up they were shocked it's still so long.. that's 2 full months of this deal
		
Click to expand...

Deal at my local AG closed yesterday.
Probably going to start all the Christmas promos.


----------



## Grieve14 (Oct 31, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Deal at my local AG closed yesterday.
Probably going to start all the Christmas promos.
		
Click to expand...

My Local AG said it ran until 7th November


----------



## Junior (Oct 31, 2016)

Now they are probably in a good place to take on golf bidder and ebay in the 2nd hand club market !!!


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 31, 2016)

moogie said:



			No they don't
There's only 1 price

You're looking at the wrong part of the PGA value guide site
		
Click to expand...

Not where I went,I showed the sales assistant the one price PGA guide on my phone and he insisted they use another that has 3 variations of pricing,as a previous poster said they are now going on the middle value on the guide.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 31, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Not where I went,I showed the sales assistant the one price PGA guide on my phone and he insisted they use another that has 3 variations of pricing,as a previous poster said they are now going on the middle value on the guide.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah this happened to me too. I think they put the offer out there without much thought and consultation to staff in how to run it.

Examples being... 
some stores give the bottom of the 3 prices.
some stores didnt add in the price match.

either that, or the stores where selective with there offers in order to maximise profits...  which I'm sure never happened.

Either way, it's been a cracking offer. Win-win situation


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

Junior said:



			Now they are probably in a good place to take on golf bidder and ebay in the 2nd hand club market !!!
		
Click to expand...


Not at the price they have paid for their stock!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 31, 2016)

I traded in an old set of irons for a putter,  which I didn't have to pay any money for.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Think I'm going to head there to see what they will give for my Yonex Ezone XP driver. Had a look on PGA.com but it is not listed on there, so may be at their own discression I guess.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## drewster (Oct 31, 2016)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Think I'm going to head there to see what they will give for my Yonex Ezone XP driver. Had a look on PGA.com but it is not listed on there, so may be at their own discression I guess.

Anyone got any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Don't expect the world , the general consensus is that Yonex don't hold much in resale/part ex value . Strange I know as it's good product .


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 31, 2016)

When I asked my AG what they'll do with my old irons, they just said they will sell them and make a loss. Didn't even blink an eye at the potential loss...however, did say if they have the clubs, it stops any competitors from being able to sell them


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 31, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			When I asked my AG what they'll do with my old irons, they just said they will sell them and make a loss. Didn't even blink an eye at the potential loss...however, did say if they have the clubs, it stops any competitors from being able to sell them
		
Click to expand...

Would also be interesting to know if GolfBidder or any larger ebay shops selling second hand clubs have seen a slowdown as, with this deal, more people are probably trading stuff in for new gear rather than buying second hand for the same budget.

Went to my local one on Saturday morning and they valued all the rubbish I had and then said I had Â£X to spend rather than 1:1 trade.  Got a gap wedge I was after, some gloves and balls and a putter to sell on to make a wee bit of cash 

Problem is I'm now tempted to go and buy a new set of irons!!! :rofl:


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			When I asked my AG what they'll do with my old irons, they just said they will sell them and make a loss. Didn't even blink an eye at the potential loss...however, did say if they have the clubs, it stops any competitors from being able to sell them
		
Click to expand...

making a small loss on the clubs isnt a big deal to them considering how much profit they have made recently with this boost in sales


----------



## pendodave (Oct 31, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			making a small loss on the clubs isnt a big deal to them considering how much profit they have made recently with this boost in sales
		
Click to expand...

Profit?

How are they making a profit??

They have been exchanging brand new stock items for stuff people have in their shed + some spare change. They might have shifted a load, but they have very little cold hard cash to show for it.

If I was an AG shareholder, I'd be selling fast. It looks like a promotion cooked up by an exec with a monthly 'sales' bonus to meet. Probably already got his next job sorted...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Profit?

How are they making a profit??

They have been exchanging brand new stock items for stuff people have in their shed + some spare change. They might have shifted a load, but they have very little cold hard cash to show for it.

If I was an AG shareholder, I'd be selling fast. It looks like a promotion cooked up by an exec with a monthly 'sales' bonus to meet. Probably already got his next job sorted...
		
Click to expand...

we dont know the profit margin on the clubs their selling in the first place, if they make a Â£50 loss on a set of irons for example we dont know how that compared to the mark up they made on the clubs they sold in the first place

AG deals always seem crazy I mean deal of the week a couple weeks ago was Â£100 off taylormade irons.. how can they afford to do that unless the mark up is a lot anyways


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			we dont know the profit margin on the clubs their selling in the first place, if they make a Â£50 loss on a set of irons for example we dont know how that compared to the mark up they made on the clubs they sold in the first place

AG deals always seem crazy I mean deal of the week a couple weeks ago was Â£100 off taylormade irons.. how can they afford to do that unless the mark up is a lot anyways
		
Click to expand...


The "special" deals are often supported by the manufacturer to shift older and discontinued lines.

Those manufacturers are extremely unlikely to be involved in this promotion and since margins on most clubs is not great, even for a company buying in the numbers that AG do, this latest deal would seem to be more about boosting turnover rather than profits.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			The "special" deals are often supported by the manufacturer to shift older and discontinued lines.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly right. This deal is not the same at all. Unless AG have them all over a barrel in some way. It applies even to the new stuff that they would normally expect to make a decent amount on without any offers.

It's not even as if they are offering a half price sale for cash. The second hand market is already saturated and ebay has driven prices down massively over the last few years. When all this junk hits the streets, it will be even worse. They could take months to get anything back on it at all. 

I have an iron set that I would struggle to give away, and yet AG will give me a brand new wedge for them. Madness.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 31, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Exactly right. This deal is not the same at all. Unless AG have them all over a barrel in some way. It applies even to the new stuff that they would normally expect to make a decent amount on without any offers.

It's not even as if they are offering a half price sale for cash. The second hand market is already saturated and ebay has driven prices down massively over the last few years. When all this junk hits the streets, it will be even worse. They could take months to get anything back on it at all. 

*I have an iron set that I would struggle to give away, and yet AG will give me a brand new wedge for them. Madness*.
		
Click to expand...

+1 here, bought a set of irons off E Bay for Â£60 posted, just traded them against a Mack Daddy wedge at Â£95, they offered Â£101 trade in so bought a couple of FJ gloves.  Wedge + Gloves = Â£8 + irons.


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 31, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			+1 here, bought a set of irons off E Bay for Â£60 posted, just traded them against a Mack Daddy wedge at Â£95, they offered Â£101 trade in so bought a couple of FJ gloves.  Wedge + Gloves = Â£8 + irons.
		
Click to expand...

So you spent Â£68 with them that without the offer being on, you wouldn't have? The irons you traded in only owe them Â£33 (Â£101 - Â£68 spent = Â£33) + the cost price they pay for the wedge? They sell them for Â£70ish which is expected given you spent Â£60 the first time round on them and they haven't really lost out at all. Plus they got you into the shop when you may not have been inclined to go in?

Thats how i see it anyway. On your shop, they have probably lost Â£20 max? On others they will make much more. Its a loss making deal to get foot fall in the stores.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 31, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			So you spent Â£68 with them that without the offer being on, you wouldn't have? The irons you traded in only owe them Â£33 (Â£101 - Â£68 spent = Â£33) + the cost price they pay for the wedge? They sell them for Â£70ish which is expected given you spent Â£60 the first time round on them and they haven't really lost out at all. Plus they got you into the shop when you may not have been inclined to go in?

Thats how i see it anyway. On your shop, they have probably lost Â£20 max? On others they will make much more. Its a loss making deal to get foot fall in the stores.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with your calcs, but if you have old relatively worthless clubs lying around its a good deal for the purchaser.


----------



## J5MBF (Oct 31, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I don't disagree with your calcs, but if you have old relatively worthless clubs lying around its a good deal for the purchaser.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with that


----------



## pendodave (Oct 31, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			So you spent Â£68 with them that without the offer being on, you wouldn't have?
		
Click to expand...

No!!

Or maybe I'm missing something here...

AAC spent Â£60 on ebay, not AG.

He then spent Â£8 in AG and walked out with a brand new wedge plus a couple of gloves. They also have a set of nearly worthless irons that they will have to store, process and transport. Last time I looked, footfall was not an item on a P&L...


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Would also be interesting to know if GolfBidder or any larger ebay shops selling second hand clubs have seen a slowdown as, with this deal, more people are probably trading stuff in for new gear rather than buying second hand for the same budget.

Went to my local one on Saturday morning and they valued all the rubbish I had and then said I had Â£X to spend rather than 1:1 trade.  Got a gap wedge I was after, some gloves and balls and a putter to sell on to make a wee bit of cash 

Problem is I'm now tempted to go and buy a new set of irons!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Likewise despite my irons being less than a year old. Maybe a driver and putter too :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			So you spent Â£68 with them that without the offer being on, you wouldn't have? The irons you traded in only owe them Â£33 (Â£101 - Â£68 spent = Â£33) + the cost price they pay for the wedge? They sell them for Â£70ish which is expected given you spent Â£60 the first time round on them and they haven't really lost out at all. Plus they got you into the shop when you may not have been inclined to go in?

Thats how i see it anyway. On your shop, they have probably lost Â£20 max? On others they will make much more. Its a loss making deal to get foot fall in the stores.
		
Click to expand...

But AAC did not buy the irons that he traded from AG, he bought off ebay.

So they sold a wedge and glove for Â£101, profit likely to be Â£35 so roughly speaking cost to them when bought from manufacturers Â£66. 

They have also bought a second hand set of irons for Â£101 which they will be lucky to get Â£70 for.

Total costs Â£66 + Â£101 = Â£167

Total profits  Â£35 + Â£70  = Â£105 

Overall loss Â£62

Old business saying "Turnover for egos, profits for heroes!"


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			But AAC did not buy the irons that he traded from AG, he bought off ebay.

So they sold a wedge and glove for Â£101, profit likely to be Â£35 so roughly speaking cost to them when bought from manufacturers Â£66. 

They have also bought a second hand set of irons for Â£101 which they will be lucky to get Â£70 for.

Total costs Â£66 + Â£101 = Â£167

Total profits  Â£35 + Â£70  = Â£105 

Overall loss Â£62

Old business saying "Turnover for egos, profits for heroes!"
		
Click to expand...

your overlooking how much business has this deal taken from other stores / Pros. For example I was all set to get my new clubs in March (as its my 30th) and direct golf is attached to my range so was going to go there.. 

Then this AG came out they offered me Â£224 for my G15 pings, I thought hell I cant turn Â£100 because lets face it I would get Â£100 max for them in march.. and allowed me to get them earlier.. well convince the wife to let me.

Before this I spoke to my mate who runs a pro shop as he always says he can beat whatever AG do even if he makes bugger all just to "take a sale off them" so he could beat the iron price by about Â£60 however he would only give me Â£100 for the irons.. as he would need to sell them on.. so that was Â£64 more expensive than AG overall so said sorry mate ill go down AG.

So thats a sale gained for AG.. taken away from Direct Golf / Another local pro shop

Then I decided to sell a lot of old model trains that I had in my mums garage from when I was into that. Sold the lot on ebay for about Â£500. So decided hmm the M2 driver is very nice.. how much will they give me for my R15 (which I bought for Â£175 off them in jan) I got Â£100 for it and Parted with Â£179 cash for the M2.. just because really.. Didnt overly need it and if wasnt for this offer would never have upgraded 

I can't be the only person whos bought clubs just because of this offer


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			your overlooking how much business has this deal taken from other stores / Pros. For example I was all set to get my new clubs in March (as its my 30th) and direct golf is attached to my range so was going to go there.. 

Then this AG came out they offered me Â£224 for my G15 pings, I thought hell I cant turn Â£100 because lets face it I would get Â£100 max for them in march.. and allowed me to get them earlier.. well convince the wife to let me.

Before this I spoke to my mate who runs a pro shop as he always says he can beat whatever AG do even if he makes bugger all just to "take a sale off them" so he could beat the iron price by about Â£60 however he would only give me Â£100 for the irons.. as he would need to sell them on.. so that was Â£64 more expensive than AG overall so said sorry mate ill go down AG.

So thats a sale gained for AG.. taken away from Direct Golf / Another local pro shop

Then I decided to sell a lot of old model trains that I had in my mums garage from when I was into that. Sold the lot on ebay for about Â£500. So decided hmm the M2 driver is very nice.. how much will they give me for my R15 (which I bought for Â£175 off them in jan) I got Â£100 for it and Parted with Â£179 cash for the M2.. just because really.. Didnt overly need it and if wasnt for this offer would never have upgraded 

I can't be the only person whos bought clubs just because of this offer
		
Click to expand...


I haven't overlooked it. I have ignored it.

Business is about profit not turnover and in view of AG's dominant position in the market it is hard to see what is to be gained by this promotion. 

Reminiscent of the Hoover (I believe) free-flights offer which backfired spectacularly a few years ago.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			I haven't overlooked it. I have ignored it.

Business is about profit not turnover and in view of AG's dominant position in the market it is hard to see what is to be gained by this promotion. 

Reminiscent of the Hoover (I believe) free-flights offer which backfired spectacularly a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

It cant be ignored though because stealing business from other sources puts them under pressure

Finding it hard to find at the moment but I seem to remember AG offered trade in offer of 10% over the market value of what your club is worth on the PGA website so they always been paying over the odds they just look set to be squeezing the comp further


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			It cant be ignored though because stealing business from other sources puts them under pressure

Finding it hard to find at the moment but I seem to remember AG offered trade in offer of 10% over the market value of what your club is worth on the PGA website so they always been paying over the odds they just look set to be squeezing the comp further
		
Click to expand...

Better off not opening your shop than open it and sell at a loss or too narrow a margin. Stealing business (as you call it) in this way puts AG under as much, if not more, pressure than their competitors.

Who is it that you think they are squeezing out? If he chooses to fight Mike Ashley would see them off and club pro's who have survived this long will continue.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Better off not opening your shop than open it and sell at a loss or too narrow a margin. Stealing business (as you call it) in this way puts AG under as much, if not more, pressure than their competitors.

Who is it that you think they are squeezing out? If he chooses to fight Mike Ashley would see them off and club pro's who have survived this long will continue.
		
Click to expand...

I know my mates shop stays in business but the rise of AG has made it harder and harder for his commission on the profits of the shop

AG are a massive player in the market and there is more to this move than meets the eye they wont have just offered this for a laugh


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			I know my mates shop stays in business but the rise of AG has made it harder and harder for his commission on the profits of the shop

AG are a massive player in the market and there is more to this move than meets the eye they wont have just offered this for a laugh
		
Click to expand...

You may be right but they certainly would not be the first to get into difficulties as a result of an ill-conceived marketing campaign. 

The guys that I know who work for them and know what the margins are on new equipment and also know what they are likely to get for the secondhand kit just cannot see how this can work.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't think AG are losing anything with this prom.

Id imagine most of the clubs they've taken in they will sell for about evens. So with a little extra, some a little less. 

They're recent sales will have sky rocketed though and its the new clubs where they make their biggest margins. I recently did customs paperwork for a pro shop and they were getting the vokeys at Â£75. Now i'd imagine AG get at least as good a rate and their initial rrp was like Â£130. So if its similar along all new clubs. They'll have been making money hand over fist.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think AG are losing anything with this prom.

Id imagine most of the clubs they've taken in they will sell for about evens. So with a little extra, some a little less. 

They're recent sales will have sky rocketed though and its the new clubs where they make their biggest margins. I recently did customs paperwork for a pro shop and they were getting the vokeys at Â£75. Now i'd imagine AG get at least as good a rate and their initial rrp was like Â£130. So if its similar along all new clubs. They'll have been making money hand over fist.
		
Click to expand...

Why would anyone pay AG twice the "trade-in" price for secondhand kit, much of which when I have seen it at their stores is virtually unsellable and would be competing with their lower end new stock on which they have a greater mark up?


----------



## shivas irons (Oct 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't think AG are losing anything with this prom.

Id imagine most of the clubs they've taken in they will sell for about evens. So with a little extra, some a little less. 

They're recent sales will have sky rocketed though and its the new clubs where they make their biggest margins. I recently did customs paperwork for a pro shop and they were getting the vokeys at Â£75. Now i'd imagine AG get at least as good a rate and their initial rrp was like Â£130. So if its similar along all new clubs. They'll have been making money hand over fist.
		
Click to expand...

Guy at my local AG says its been so successful that he thinks AG will run the promotion longer,they are defo making money out of this.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			You may be right but they certainly would not be the first to get into difficulties as a result of an ill-conceived marketing campaign. 

The guys that I know who work for them and know what the margins are on new equipment and also know what they are likely to get for the secondhand kit just cannot see how this can work.
		
Click to expand...

Had this discussion a while back. With the greatest respect to people that work in the shops. They are generally just staff, not the guys behind the ideas.

There have been lots of folk on here decalring how happy they are that they have purshased this or that at such and such a cost to them. The majority of them come across as purchases that poepl ehad no intention of od doing before the offer. I dont think they will make a loss in the slightest. If for example, when someone gets Â£300 for a set of their irons and "only pays" Â£200 extra for a new set. I'd imagine AG can sell the second hand set for Â£250 at least. On a new set of itons retailing at Â£500 i bet their profit margin is more than Â£50. So they will still make a profit. Any profit is good. I agree turnover is irrelevent, but all big shops use loss leaders at times and i'd hazrad a guess that on the few occasions ag make a loss on a set, they more than make up for it. 

The fact that the end sate seems to be extending suggests they are loving the new deal.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Why would anyone pay AG twice the "trade-in" price for secondhand kit, much of which when I have seen it at their stores is virtually unsellable and would be competing with their lower end new stock on which they have a greater mark up?
		
Click to expand...

It's nowhere near the real double value price though. Not if you actually use real usd to gbp exchange business rates. They are knocking close to 20% off all the offers. PLus, this time most years they will of had sales on and been selling stock at lower prices and having tighter margins. This year stock is holding value whilst they sell it off before all of the new seasons stock is released. As has been mentioned. Why extend an unsuccessful idea?

Just last week i bought some titleist 704cb for Â£40 which the guy had bought the week before from AG for Â£140. Still had sale date stickers on. I then got Â£125 from AG for them. So they've got them for less then they'll likely resell em for. PLus i oaid top price for my new gear. Imo, its win for all those lucky enough to be able to afford new gear.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Had this discussion a while back. With the greatest respect to people that work in the shops. They are generally just staff, not the guys behind the ideas.

There have been lots of folk on here decalring how happy they are that they have purshased this or that at such and such a cost to them. The majority of them come across as purchases that poepl ehad no intention of od doing before the offer. I dont think they will make a loss in the slightest. If for example, when someone gets Â£300 for a set of their irons and "only pays" Â£200 extra for a new set. I'd imagine AG can sell the second hand set for Â£250 at least. On a new set of itons retailing at Â£500 i bet their profit margin is more than Â£50. So they will still make a profit. Any profit is good. I agree turnover is irrelevent, but all big shops use loss leaders at times and i'd hazrad a guess that on the few occasions ag make a loss on a set, they more than make up for it. 

The fact that the end sate seems to be extending suggests they are loving the new deal.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but IMO you are over estimating the potential price of the second hand kit, particularly as there will be so much supply but unlikely to be matched by an increase in demand.

As for "the guys behind the ideas" as I have said plenty of examples of marketing departments getting it wrong.

Also "any profit is good" is not entirely accurate, gross profit has to more than cover all costs to be relevant.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but IMO you are over estimating the potential price of the second hand kit, particularly as there will be so much supply but unlikely to be matched by an increase in demand.

As for "the guys behind the ideas" as I have said plenty of examples of marketing departments getting it wrong.

Also "any profit is good" is not entirely accurate, gross profit has to more than cover all costs to be relevant.
		
Click to expand...

their are plenty of people who will only buy second hand clubs because of costs.. so these people will suddenly have more choice in AG cornering the market with direct golf no longer offering second hand (after their stock is gone as they dont buy anymore)

then you got the theory that was put forward a few weeks ago that since the olympics their has been a rise in interest in golf in developing countries and rumours are AG are going to target their nations with the clubs

if so great business 

they were offering 50% more trade in the month before this offer so a set of irons worth Â£100 would be Â£150 etc etc.. so must be something in it


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but IMO you are over estimating the potential price of the second hand kit, particularly as there will be so much supply but unlikely to be matched by an increase in demand.

As for "the guys behind the ideas" as I have said plenty of examples of marketing departments getting it wrong.

*Also "any profit is good" is not entirely accurate, gross profit has to more than cover all costs to be relevant*.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair point. But if you are increasing sales, which they clearly are. Then selling them all at above what you pay is going to increase your profit. Better to sell 20 clubs and make Â£10 on each than sell 5 and make Â£30.

I agree marketing ideas can go wrong, but i fail to see why they would apparently extend the deal if it wasn't working. 

Re resale prices, I'm not expecting them to set the world alight. But imo, making a loss of 10% on a part ex resale value will be swallowed up by the fact that they have sold end of season clubs at very little reduction. And tbf Ag and others such as golfbidder have always sold secondhand for more than places like Ebay. 

Only time will tell, but to me it looks a great strategy as i'd imagine all their competitors have had lesser sales this last month or two. Increasing their market share will look good to them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2016)

Using the PGA site and clubs I traded in (Mizuno JPX EZ Forged 2013) I took Â£240.00, which was the middle price, doubled, at the time, the resale tab on the same PGA site gives a resale value of Â£370.00, I happily accepted 1.5 Â£ to $, but I would think when they sell on they would be more likely to use the actual exchange rate of approx 1.22, therefore making nearly 30 cents on every pound.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Had this discussion a while back. With the greatest respect to people that work in the shops. They are generally just staff, not the guys behind the ideas.

There have been lots of folk on here decalring how happy they are that they have purshased this or that at such and such a cost to them. The majority of them come across as purchases that poepl ehad no intention of od doing before the offer. I dont think they will make a loss in the slightest. If for example, when someone gets Â£300 for a set of their irons and "only pays" Â£200 extra for a new set. I'd imagine AG can sell the second hand set for Â£250 at least. On a new set of itons retailing at Â£500 i bet their profit margin is more than Â£50. So they will still make a profit. Any profit is good. I agree turnover is irrelevent, but all big shops use loss leaders at times and i'd hazrad a guess that on the few occasions ag make a loss on a set, they more than make up for it. 

The fact that the end sate seems to be extending suggests they are loving the new deal.
		
Click to expand...

but there not going to get Â£244 for a set of G15 irons like in the example earlier. I paid Â£150 for my G15's 18 months ago from AG, they'd be lucky to sell them for Â£120 now so make a loss of Â£120 on that set, obviously you can offset some of that against what the customer paid extra for the new gear but I'm struggling to see how they will make a profit on a large % of these trade in deals.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			That's a fair point. But if you are increasing sales, which they clearly are. Then selling them all at above what you pay is going to increase your profit. Better to sell 20 clubs and make Â£10 on each than sell 5 and make Â£30.

I agree marketing ideas can go wrong, *but i fail to see why they would apparently extend the deal if it wasn't working. *

Re resale prices, I'm not expecting them to set the world alight. But imo, making a loss of 10% on a part ex resale value will be swallowed up by the fact that they have sold end of season clubs at very little reduction. And tbf Ag and others such as golfbidder have always sold secondhand for more than places like Ebay. 

Only time will tell, but to me it looks a great strategy as i'd imagine all their competitors have had lesser sales this last month or two. Increasing their market share will look good to them.
		
Click to expand...

Throughout this thread one thing seems pretty consistent.

Different stores have different understandings of how the promotion works. This smacks to me of a company whose management is perhaps not all it might be and if that is the case at the sharp end not too much confidence in those higher up the chain.

As I keep saying market share is nowhere near as important as margins.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			but there not going to get Â£244 for a set of G15 irons like in the example earlier. I paid Â£150 for my G15's 18 months ago from AG, they'd be lucky to sell them for Â£120 now so make a loss of Â£120 on that set, obviously you can offset some of that against what the customer paid extra for the new gear but I'm struggling to see how they will make a profit on a large % of these trade in deals.
		
Click to expand...

On the PGA website the selling price at current exchange for G15 in medium condition is Â£207.00, so depends on the buyer.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 31, 2016)

There were a few posts on here that stated the trade in value had dropped. I also saw that but they honoured the original valuation. 
So I think certain brands have lost a lot of value, others not so. The market now has been flooded with kit. Which is great for new starters, and golf bidders stock may well have been devalued as a consequence.... 
The last statement though is speculation, so don't get upset please.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Throughout this thread one thing seems pretty consistent.

Different stores have different understandings of how the promotion works. This smacks to me of a company whose management is perhaps not all it might be and if that is the case at the sharp end not too much confidence in those higher up the chain.

As I keep saying market share is nowhere near as important as margins.
		
Click to expand...

There was a member on here who was in the pr team and had some responsibility for this deal. He actively contacted some of us and our stores when we had issues as he says the training has been clear. Store managers IMO don't need to have a business mind. They simply need to cash up tills and follow procedures. I think their competence doesn't really matter as far as business strategy is concerned. 

All retail businesses at the at the top end have good p, bad and indifferent t management teams.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			but there not going to get Â£244 for a set of G15 irons like in the example earlier. I paid Â£150 for my G15's 18 months ago from AG, they'd be lucky to sell them for Â£120 now so make a loss of Â£120 on that set, obviously you can offset some of that against what the customer paid extra for the new gear but I'm struggling to see how they will make a profit on a large % of these trade in deals.
		
Click to expand...

i guess it depends how many deals have been in such significant favour as yours. 

Id expect to read about more success stories on here as there's been lots of communications and we're all looking for bargains. 

Im sure they're also lots of people who have simply seen doublevalue. Rushed in and bought need goods that worked in ags favour too. 

Imo it's win win. But if it goes wrong for ag the. Just e will be some brilliant deals to be had if they're in liquidation.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 31, 2016)

Maybe AG have a cash flow problem and this promotion is away of generating cash via the second hand market.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			There was a member on here who was in the pr team and had some responsibility for this deal. He actively contacted some of us and our stores when we had issues as he says the training has been clear. *Store managers IMO don't need to have a business mind. They simply need to cash up tills and follow procedures.* I think their competence doesn't really matter as far as business strategy is concerned. 

All retail businesses at the at the top end have good p, bad and indifferent t management teams.
		
Click to expand...


A little simplistic but even so that is exactly what I mean. 

It is the responsibility of the next level of management to ensure that, in a national company, promotions are applied in a uniform manner. If not the company risks bad PR and end up with some dissatisfied customers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			A little simplistic but even so that is exactly what I mean. 

It is the responsibility of the next level of management to ensure that, in a national company, promotions are applied in a uniform manner. If not the company risks bad PR and end up with some dissatisfied customers.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. From the correspondence I had, managers that weren't applying it were contacted. I know I received a different offer for, the same store after a call. 

It seems that it's just been more successful in terms of volume at least than they expected.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2016)

Took my 915 3 & 5 Woods in today and traded for a SM6 and 816H for Â£90.00 cash.

Store manager reckons it will go on to at least end of Nov and they have never been busier at this time of the year, even with trade in they are up (cash wise) in takings on the last 3 years.


----------



## chasf (Nov 1, 2016)

i think the offer has worked well for them. I bought a new set of irons which i never intended to, a new putter,2 new hybrids and 5 wood.
My total spend was Â£360 after trading in stuff that i was not using and for that i got a set of psi irons in graphite from 6-SW,M1 4,5 hybrids and M1 3W and a spider oversize putter.


----------



## Dasit (Nov 1, 2016)

Went in today to trade in my 3 wood a m2 wood.

Tested my club against the m2 and could not hit a ball properly with either, was a horrible experience of just ballooning and slicing.

Really is frustrating going through it and did not buy as was not able to gather data needed to see an improvement on club...

Back to the drawing board and lesson booked for next week to work on woods.


----------



## Trojan615 (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone know if this is still o ?


----------



## Crawley1981 (Nov 5, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Anyone know if this is still o ?
		
Click to expand...

its meant to finish tomorrow but i was in a branch on monday and the guy said they are awaiting the email to say its being extended until the end of the month or possibly even christmas.


----------



## Jamie23 (Nov 5, 2016)

Does anyone know of they would offer you a gift card to the value of the club you are trading in so you can use it at a later date or do you need to buy equipment that day you are trading in against?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 5, 2016)

Jamie23 said:



			Does anyone know of they would offer you a gift card to the value of the club you are trading in so you can use it at a later date or do you need to buy equipment that day you are trading in against?
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine you would need to buy something there and then


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2016)

Jamie23 said:



			Does anyone know of they would offer you a gift card to the value of the club you are trading in so you can use it at a later date or do you need to buy equipment that day you are trading in against?
		
Click to expand...

No I dont think they will. They make it clear that its only for equipment and that if you trade in a driver for say Â£100 and buy a wedge for Â£70 you dont get a credit for Â£30 so I dont see them doing a gift card because then you could spend on anything in store and also could save it for when the club you want drops in price loosing and of their profits their making


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 5, 2016)

Theres some decent trade ins turning up at some AG's with this promo,still amazes me that the mark up price on the p ex gear is half what the paid for it!!


----------



## winty57 (Nov 5, 2016)

Was in AG store today and was told offer ends Monday, and they dont know what they are doing with all the secondhand stock!


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 5, 2016)

winty57 said:



			Was in AG store today and was told offer ends Monday, and they dont know what they are doing with all the secondhand stock!
		
Click to expand...

What did you buy Martin?


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Nov 5, 2016)

I went along to the Wakefield store this morning. They honoured the quote of Â£145 for my old Adams Idea A12 os hybrid irons set. I am now the proud owner of a Scotty Cameron Futura X7m putter which I can't wait to try on course. After the trade in it cost me Â£134.99, bargain!

Another plus point is avoiding eBay and the inevitable frustrations I experience when selling clubs on there. All in all one happy golfer tonight!


----------



## winty57 (Nov 5, 2016)

didnt buy anything took back the 917 driver demo i had on loan.........


----------



## GG26 (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone asked earlier about the Cleveland 588 TT irons that I picked up on the deal with a price match at Â£199 (Onlinegolf).

I've had two rounds with them so far and happy with them.  They do have quite a large cavity and look to be more forgiving than expected.  The stiff shafts don't appear to be an issue and I've hit some very nice shots with them (along with a number of poor ones, but that's down to the user).  Certainly well worth considering, especially at the price.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 6, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Someone asked earlier about the Cleveland 588 TT irons that I picked up on the deal with a price match at Â£199 (Onlinegolf).

I've had two rounds with them so far and happy with them.  They do have quite a large cavity and look to be more forgiving than expected.  The stiff shafts don't appear to be an issue and I've hit some very nice shots with them (along with a number of poor ones, but that's down to the user).  Certainly well worth considering, especially at the price.
		
Click to expand...

That was me mate, glad you like them ðŸ‘ For that price an absolute giveaway. Just not the right time for me to be messing around with another set of irons.

Roll on Tuesday when all this double trade in madness ends, and I can stop looking at my clubs thinking, I can get a good price for you...


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			That was me mate, glad you like them ï‘ For that price an absolute giveaway. Just not the right time for me to be messing around with another set of irons.

Roll on Tuesday when all this double trade in madness ends, and I can stop looking at my clubs thinking, I can get a good price for you...
		
Click to expand...

Once this offer ends people are going to be able to pick up some bargain second hand gear.. prob not in bad condition either

I know what you mean about the deal.. have had to stop myself! I was going to upgrade my 3 wood via them but Â£40 I would have got for my club meaning Â£140 for a m2 3 wood.. in the end I found one on ebay for Â£140, then sold the 3 wood to a mate at work for Â£50 .. slightly better deal for me.. not bad considering it cost Â£85 brand new


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Maybe AG have a cash flow problem and this promotion is away of generating cash via the second hand market.
		
Click to expand...

surely doing exactly the opposite isnt it? Taking in lots of second hand stock instead of cash, and overvalued stock at that, could be a while before some of it is realised


----------



## And29 (Nov 6, 2016)

Has anyone traded multiple itens for a bag? 

If so were?

what price will i get for my black R15


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2016)

And29 said:



			Has anyone traded multiple itens for a bag? 

If so were?

what price will i get for my black R15
		
Click to expand...

think its just 1 club (or set of clubs ie irons) against 1 club


----------



## Jamie23 (Nov 6, 2016)

Was told today they are planning on running this promotion until the 25th of November now


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2016)

And29 said:



			Has anyone traded multiple itens for a bag? 

If so were?

what price will i get for my black R15
		
Click to expand...

cant trade in against bags, its only 1 item towards a new club.. 1 item can be a set of irons.. a wedge.. a driver etc

and I got Â£100 for my R15 in black.. this was 2 weeks ago


----------



## Mcleodc2000 (Nov 6, 2016)

The guy I spoke to in store said it was "running on for another few weeks"


----------



## Hendy (Nov 6, 2016)

Issue i have now couple of weeks back the pga value site dropped the price of all.higher value stuff. Am glad I got.in when I did however I still lost out on 33quid but its not the end of the world


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Issue i have now couple of weeks back the pga value site dropped the price of all.higher value stuff. Am glad I got.in when I did however I still lost out on 33quid but its not the end of the world
		
Click to expand...

No longer advertised online.............

Just when i had a set of irons to trade lol


----------



## moogie (Nov 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			No longer advertised online.............

Just when i had a set of irons to trade lol
		
Click to expand...




Oh yessssss it is......

I've been on website this morning,  it's still advertised :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 8, 2016)

So, a rumour I have heard regarding this is that AG are going to be floating themselves on the stock market 'in the coming weeks', and so the double trade in produces a spike in sales/turnover.  The traded in clubs also have a higher value on the balance sheet, as they can put down what they traded in for...despite them being effectively worth half of that.

I'm no financial expert, but I assume that the spike and the numbers on the sheets may increase the value for the markets etc.  More educated than me would be able to understand!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 8, 2016)

moogie said:



			Oh yessssss it is......

I've been on website this morning,  it's still advertised :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Clearly that was changed then. Because when there new xmas add campaign came in at midnight it had vanished. Bonus. One last exchange for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			So, a rumour I have heard regarding this is that AG are going to be floating themselves on the stock market 'in the coming weeks', and so the double trade in produces a spike in sales/turnover.  The traded in clubs also have a higher value on the balance sheet, as they can put down what they traded in for...despite them being effectively worth half of that.

I'm no financial expert, but I assume that the spike and the numbers on the sheets may increase the value for the markets etc.  More educated than me would be able to understand!
		
Click to expand...

all of those assumptions would be correct. But, anyone purchasing a company would if sensible do the due diligence and would have been aware of this offer and the misleading spike it could produce.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			So, a rumour I have heard regarding this is that AG are going to be floating themselves on the stock market 'in the coming weeks', and so the double trade in produces a spike in sales/turnover.  The traded in clubs also have a higher value on the balance sheet, as they can put down what they traded in for...despite them being effectively worth half of that.

I'm no financial expert, but I assume that the spike and the numbers on the sheets may increase the value for the markets etc.  More educated than me would be able to understand!
		
Click to expand...

They are, I believe, currently owned by a venture capital/investment bank group and I would think it unlikely that there would be a flotation. In any event as has been said investors would judge on future prospects rather than recent history.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 8, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			owned by a venture capital/investment bank group and I would think it unlikely that there would be a flotation
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure. I was under the impression that these types of operations pick up companies, asset strip/load up with debt, put a pink ribbon on them and then sell them back to the markets at a fat profit. Think Debenhams as a textbook example. With hindsight, it is hard to imagine that any 'sophisticated' investor would have bought the IPO, but they did and they have lost a lot of money.

Events in the US have shown that the golf equipment industry is not in a good place. It certainly seems possible that a PE group with one on their books might try a little jiggery-pokery to move it on as soon as possible for as much as possible.

We'll see. I guess it's asking a bit much for any Golf-centric magazine to actually perform any journalism amongst the plugs and how-not-to-slice pieces...


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 8, 2016)

S the offer is still going strong. 3-pw 704 cb for a whopping Â£40 on eBay. Got Â£155 for em, so a nice 816 hybrid has cost me Â£65. Which I should get. Out of back for my 915 equivalent. 

Bargains!


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			S the offer is still going strong. 3-pw 704 cb for a whopping Â£40 on eBay. Got Â£155 for em, so a nice 816 hybrid has cost me Â£65. Which I should get. Out of back for my 915 equivalent. 

Bargains!
		
Click to expand...

So can you px irons for single clubs then,I thought it was like for like irons for irons etc?


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 8, 2016)

You can px any single item (irons count as one item) for any other single item, no restrictions as to which so irons for a driver, hybrid for a putter etc etc. 

I think one of their older offers was a like for like only.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 8, 2016)

Spoke to my new pro today about the offer.. he says AG are in big troubles (heard the same as the poster who put about them being floated on the stock exchange) to look for a buyer

he reckons mike ashley will wait for the last second then snap them up

if that happens wont be all bad.. direct golf has improved


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 8, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Spoke to my new pro today about the offer.. he says AG are in big troubles (heard the same as the poster who put about them being floated on the stock exchange) to look for a buyer

he reckons mike ashley will wait for the last second then snap them up

if that happens wont be all bad.. direct golf has improved
		
Click to expand...

i really don't see this at all. Wishful thinking of a pro IMO who would love ag to go down the pan as then they have less competition and can improve their margins. 

For every scare story of them being in trouble their seems to be five store managers saying it's great for business. 

If Ashley gets them though. Then it's just gonna mean more Dunlop and Adams offers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 8, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			i really don't see this at all. Wishful thinking of a pro IMO who would love ag to go down the pan as then they have less competition and can improve their margins. 

For every scare story of them being in trouble their seems to be five store managers saying it's great for business. 

If Ashley gets them though. Then it's just gonna mean more Dunlop and Adams offers.
		
Click to expand...

This is a teaching pro not attached to a shop so has no reason to wish they would go under


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 8, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			This is a teaching pro not attached to a shop so has no reason to wish they would go under
		
Click to expand...

But he heard it from where? Colleagues and gossip
unless attacthed to the company. It's all hearsay. Personally don't shop ag except with this offer and the occasional price match as find them over priced. So not fussed what happens to them. 

I just think that that it's a very foolish strategy if trying too fool a future purchaser as anyone successful in business will be aware of the deals they've done if they're in fact attempting to fluff up their vlaue.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 8, 2016)

The amount of times ive heard club pro's slag off AG


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 8, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			The amount of times ive heard club pro's slag off AG 

Click to expand...

Pros attached to a shop yes I'll give you but a teaching pro who doesn't care about his mark up on irons or his profits on wedges really couldn't give a stuff about American golf


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 8, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Pros attached to a shop yes I'll give you but a teaching pro who doesn't care about his mark up on irons or his profits on wedges really couldn't give a stuff about American golf
		
Click to expand...

Must be true then.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 8, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Must be true then.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it's not true. I really like AG however recently I've found direct golf to be very good so if the worst happens at least I'd have one shop


----------



## big_matt (Nov 13, 2016)

I took 2 clubs to get valued for trade in about 2 months ago (x hot 3 wood and jetspeed 3 wood). Got offered 27 for the jetspeed and around 30 for the x hot.

Didnt trade them in at the time and just put them on ebay. Got 50 for the x hot and 46 for the jetspeed.

Even after ebay seller fees ive therefore made about 86 quid instead of 57, and i can spend it wherever i want on whatever.

Is the offer only really useful for very recent clubs? At the prices i was offered i cant see why anyone uses it unless they cant be bothered with effort of ebay?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2016)

Basically the last paragraph. Anything old gets you little value but let's be fair, they are a business not a charity. I've never done badly selling on eBay but then I have never had really high value goods to sell. EBay is great for buying and selling golf gear of low to middle value. 

No one is forced to sell through AG, it's an offer that's all.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2016)

big_matt said:



			I took 2 clubs to get valued for trade in about 2 months ago (x hot 3 wood and jetspeed 3 wood). Got offered 27 for the jetspeed and around 30 for the x hot.

Didnt trade them in at the time and just put them on ebay. Got 50 for the x hot and 46 for the jetspeed.

Even after ebay seller fees ive therefore made about 86 quid instead of 57, and i can spend it wherever i want on whatever.

Is the offer only really useful for very recent clubs? At the prices i was offered i cant see why anyone uses it unless they cant be bothered with effort of ebay?
		
Click to expand...

TM and Calloway have probably upgraded these types of clubs about 10 times in a year. that doesnt help.

I find its irons where the real money is. they hold their value.. my 4 year old ping g15s I got Â£225 for and I paid Â£399 for. I thought that was good value.

However I got Â£100 for my R15, decent enough price but when I paid Â£175 at start of year thats rather poor

3 wood Titleist 910f I was offered Â£40


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 13, 2016)

I hope AG aren't in trouble but I have heard the same rumours mentioned above via those in the trade, suggesting this is a measure to address cashflow issues. Agree it can't be a pre-floatation ploy as the would be seen straight away and could be counter productive.

They have been good to me lately in terms of price matching, even searching the net for the best deals they could match.

Seems odd though that they are extending this somewhat odd strategy.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 13, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			I hope AG aren't in trouble but I have heard the same rumours mentioned above via those in the trade
		
Click to expand...

Those in the trade ie club pro's have been running with this rumour that AG are in trouble for years, infact since AG started superstore golf retail.Club pro's dont like punters getting a deal and basically go with this rumour to get trade for their vastly overpriced pro shops.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 13, 2016)

big_matt said:



			I took 2 clubs to get valued for trade in about 2 months ago (x hot 3 wood and jetspeed 3 wood). Got offered 27 for the jetspeed and around 30 for the x hot.

Didnt trade them in at the time and just put them on ebay. Got 50 for the x hot and 46 for the jetspeed.

Even after ebay seller fees ive therefore made about 86 quid instead of 57, and i can spend it wherever i want on whatever.

Is the offer only really useful for very recent clubs? At the prices i was offered i cant see why anyone uses it unless they cant be bothered with effort of ebay?
		
Click to expand...

Ebay has helped me get a whole new bags. Lots of different titleist irons sets varying in age. Have bought for old sets for 40/50 and got Â£150 trade in on each.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Those in the trade ie club pro's have been running with this rumour that AG are in trouble for years, infact since AG started superstore golf retail.Club pro's dont like punters getting a deal and basically go with this rumour to get trade for their vastly overpriced pro shops.....
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree with this. My pro shop has always been very good at price matching and offering a deal where possible.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Ebay has helped me get a whole new bags. Lots of different titleist irons sets varying in age. Have bought for old sets for 40/50 and got Â£150 trade in on each.
		
Click to expand...

A mate of mines been doing this,Secondhand Titleist 704cb's seem to be the prefered buy to double up with.


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			A mate of mines been doing this,Secondhand Titleist 704cb's seem to be the prefered buy to double up with.
		
Click to expand...



Yes,  used titleist hold best value,  though the mb prices have dropped dramatically.
Recently purchased 775 CB set for Â£40 ( eBay ) and traded in at Â£160,  plus a set of 735 CM for Â£40.50 and traded them back into Am Golf at Â£192.

Good sets with no real damage or faces worn are becoming harder to find at the lower prices lately.

I've had some great trades though.
Set of 714 CB,  bought for Â£140 and traded into them at Â£386.....!!!

It's got me plenty new clubs,  and enough to go get myself fitted for new irons this Wednesday.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 14, 2016)

moogie said:



			Yes,  used titleist hold best value,  though the mb prices have dropped dramatically.
Recently purchased 775 CB set for Â£40 ( eBay ) and traded in at Â£160,  plus a set of 735 CM for Â£40.50 and traded them back into Am Golf at Â£192.

Good sets with no real damage or faces worn are becoming harder to find at the lower prices lately.

I've had some great trades though.
Set of 714 CB,  bought for Â£140 and traded into them at Â£386.....!!!

It's got me plenty new clubs,  and enough to go get myself fitted for new irons this Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Any old Titlest set that starts with a 7 seems to get the job done .


----------



## 5kywalker (Nov 14, 2016)

They use $ value from the PGA website and not Â£ - so perhaps not as much as you think.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 14, 2016)

5kywalker said:



			They use $ value from the PGA website and not Â£ - so perhaps not as much as you think.
		
Click to expand...

First post,you must be a club pro :clap::clap:


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 14, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			A mate of mines been doing this,Secondhand Titleist 704cb's seem to be the prefered buy to double up with.
		
Click to expand...

704, 690, managed to get a 3-pw 714 cb for 199. When they turn up I can pretty much buy whatever I like.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 14, 2016)

5kywalker said:



			They use $ value from the PGA website and not Â£ - so perhaps not as much as you think.
		
Click to expand...

You can pay in $ in American Golf :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			You can pay in $ in American Golf :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can you?

that. GitHub make deals even better. I'd imagine pounds to dollars is a better rate when bought than sold to ag.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 14, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Can you?

that. GitHub make deals even better. I'd imagine pounds to dollars is a better rate when bought than sold to ag.
		
Click to expand...

You just have to exchange them into Â£'s firstðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			You just have to exchange them into Â£'s firstï˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha. TouchÃ©!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2016)

It gets better.

Not only did I get an M1 driver and 3 wood for not a lot of money and some old clubs, but thanks to their 30 day satisfaction guarantee I've used them for 3 weeks, decided they weren't for me, and swapped them (all bar Â£20 because one of them was dearer) for a brand new 917 driver and 3 wood.

I really don't know how they can do it, but I'm glad they do.


----------



## Trojan615 (Nov 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			You can pay in $ in American Golf :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear...


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2016)

Region3 said:



			It gets better.

Not only did I get an M1 driver and 3 wood for not a lot of money and some old clubs, but thanks to their 30 day satisfaction guarantee I've used them for 3 weeks, decided they weren't for me, and swapped them (all bar Â£20 because one of them was dearer) for a brand new 917 driver and 3 wood.

I really don't know how they can do it, but I'm glad they do.
		
Click to expand...



Yes,  I've done this myself a few times too.
This 30 day satisfaction guarantee,  love it :thup:


----------



## Hendy (Nov 14, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			However I got Â£100 for my R15, decent enough price but when I paid Â£175 at start of year thats rather poor
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but golf depot were selling the r15 new for 99 quit there. Local golf shop had them at 130 as I was thinking of buying one but wasn't my spec in store.

So 100 a very good price I think.


----------



## Hendy (Nov 14, 2016)

Region3 said:



			It gets better.

Not only did I get an M1 driver and 3 wood for not a lot of money and some old clubs, but thanks to their 30 day satisfaction guarantee I've used them for 3 weeks, decided they weren't for me, and swapped them (all bar Â£20 because one of them was dearer) for a brand new 917 driver and 3 wood.

I really don't know how they can do it, but I'm glad they do.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah guy in store told me about this. But I said to him but what if I want to trade it next. He said sure you can get a exchanged for full value.. 

Then I had to confess to him that I had did my homework and only took the driver as it was worth more in trade in than what I paid in the price match. Lucky enough he wasn't in when I called around the following week. Told them I couldn't get on with it. 

Think I hit maybe 5 balls with it. Be a nice driver for someone sitting there in the used rank and brand new just no wrapper. I wonder what they are selling it for.

(And just for those that don't know I did that to make money so that I get the driver I wanted cheaper) tho it did bang fire a little as the pga value dropped a little during that week. But another price match helped hehe


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Yeah guy in store told me about this. But I said to him but what if I want to trade it next. He said sure you can get a exchanged for full value.. 

Then I had to confess to him that I had did my homework and only took the driver as it was worth more in trade in than what I paid in the price match. Lucky enough he wasn't in when I called around the following week. Told them I couldn't get on with it. 

Think I hit maybe 5 balls with it. Be a nice driver for someone sitting there in the used rank and brand new just no wrapper. I wonder what they are selling it for.

(And just for those that don't know I did that to make money so that I get the driver I wanted cheaper) tho it did bang fire a little as the pga value dropped a little during that week. But another price match helped hehe
		
Click to expand...


Will be going in for a driver wednesday. What are they like for fittings? With the clubs i'm exchanging, it could be any of the top ones. So they wont need to be pushy for an expensive sale. Are they happy to let you try out a few shafts from differing clubs? If they fit the adapters of course..


----------



## Hendy (Nov 15, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Will be going in for a driver wednesday. What are they like for fittings? With the clubs i'm exchanging, it could be any of the top ones. So they wont need to be pushy for an expensive sale. Are they happy to let you try out a few shafts from differing clubs? If they fit the adapters of course..
		
Click to expand...

What I did was take the drivers I was interested in getting to the fitting hit x amount with each but in the middle I tested my own driver. So say I hit maybe 10 drives with a ping and 10 with a Cally I then hit 5 with my own. 

So that way there was no way they could be fixing it.  Not that they would have and lol and  if there machine was reading big numbers for one  it would have been the same for my driver aswell.

Also the guy I had (maybe I was lucky) sort of let me work away, maybe he didn't care but it's what I wanted. I checked the numbers myself hit what I wanted. As for shafts they didn't have a great deal of aftermarket ones.. but tbh I didn't push that to much was happy getting about 20 yards on my old driver.  Was well worth it for me.


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 15, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Those in the trade ie club pro's have been running with this rumour that AG are in trouble for years, infact since AG started superstore golf retail.Club pro's dont like punters getting a deal and basically go with this rumour to get trade for their vastly overpriced pro shops.....
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, but not universal. A local pro shop near me belongs to a buying group that means they can actually offer a price match and compete against AG prices/offers. I have just switched irons and paid the same price as at AG and online retailers, plus got personal service and a fitting I trusted more than from an AG sales person.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hendy said:



			What I did was take the drivers I was interested in getting to the fitting hit x amount with each but in the middle I tested my own driver. So say I hit maybe 10 drives with a ping and 10 with a Cally I then hit 5 with my own. 

So that way there was no way they could be fixing it.  Not that they would have and lol and  if there machine was reading big numbers for one  it would have been the same for my driver aswell.

Also the guy I had (maybe I was lucky) sort of let me work away, maybe he didn't care but it's what I wanted. I checked the numbers myself hit what I wanted. As for shafts they didn't have a great deal of aftermarket ones.. but tbh I didn't push that to much was happy getting about 20 yards on my old driver.  Was well worth it for me.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt after any special shafts tbh. Just that looking online it appears that my local have the shafts I think will suit me better with the 917d2 model and I'm after the d3....


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Yeah but golf depot were selling the r15 new for 99 quit there. Local golf shop had them at 130 as I was thinking of buying one but wasn't my spec in store.

So 100 a very good price I think.
		
Click to expand...

If I had paid Â£100 a year ago would be good price I was just giving examples of what clubs hold their value best


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 15, 2016)

Whats your best AG double trade deal?,mate of mine bought a set of gc Titleist 690mb's on gumtree with the 3 missing for Â£30 knocked down from Â£50 cos of the missing 3 which they came with.He was offered Â£145 for them against a 915 3 wood which was Â£149.So he got a brand new 915 3 wood with headcover & tool for.............Â£34 oo:
Bearing in mind also that the 915 3 wood had just been reduced to Â£149 because of the latest 917.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 15, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Whats your best AG double trade deal?,mate of mine bought a set of gc Titleist 690mb's on gumtree with the 3 missing for Â£30 knocked down from Â£50 cos of the missing 3 which they came with.He was offered Â£145 for them against a 915 3 wood which was Â£149.So he got a brand new 915 3 wood with headcover & tool for.............Â£34 oo:
Bearing in mind also that the 915 3 wood had just been reduced to Â£149 because of the latest 917.
		
Click to expand...

Thats outstanding!


----------



## moogie (Nov 15, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Whats your best AG double trade deal?,mate of mine bought a set of gc Titleist 690mb's on gumtree with the 3 missing for Â£30 knocked down from Â£50 cos of the missing 3 which they came with.He was offered Â£145 for them against a 915 3 wood which was Â£149.So he got a brand new 915 3 wood with headcover & tool for.............Â£34 oo:
Bearing in mind also that the 915 3 wood had just been reduced to Â£149 because of the latest 917.
		
Click to expand...


I'd say 3 of my best are

Bought set of Titleist 775 cb for Â£40,  traded back in at Â£160
Got them to price match on a new ping G25 driver at Â£149 and got a new ping G25 driver,  ( Â£40 ) for no extra cost

MP63 irons 3-p bought for Â£90.
Traded back in at Â£280
Got myself a brand new Scotty Cameron M2 putter,  no extra to pay,  Â£90 for a new Scotty 

Bought set of Titleist 714 cb for only Â£140
Traded them back in at Â£386,  then added Â£13 and got a new Titleist 917 D2 driver
That's right,  Â£153 for a new 917 driver


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 15, 2016)

moogie said:



			I'd say 3 of my best are

Bought set of Titleist 775 cb for Â£40,  traded back in at Â£160
Got them to price match on a new ping G25 driver at Â£149 and got a new ping G25 driver,  ( Â£40 ) for no extra cost

MP63 irons 3-p bought for Â£90.
Traded back in at Â£280
Got myself a brand new Scotty Cameron M2 putter,  no extra to pay,  Â£90 for a new Scotty 

Bought set of Titleist 714 cb for only Â£140
Traded them back in at Â£386,  then added Â£13 and got a new Titleist 917 D2 driver
That's right,  Â£153 for a new 917 driver
		
Click to expand...

So you spent Â£270 and got Â£830 worth of goods 
I cant understand what AG are doing here so you can buy a new Titleist 917 driver for Â£153 that will have a secondhand value of Â£300-320 ,ive worked for AG and know for a fact theres very low profit on Titleist gear.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 15, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Whats your best AG double trade deal?,mate of mine bought a set of gc Titleist 690mb's on gumtree with the 3 missing for Â£30 knocked down from Â£50 cos of the missing 3 which they came with.He was offered Â£145 for them against a 915 3 wood which was Â£149.So he got a brand new 915 3 wood with headcover & tool for.............Â£34 oo:
Bearing in mind also that the 915 3 wood had just been reduced to Â£149 because of the latest 917.
		
Click to expand...

Took my 915 D2, they offered Â£170.00, went and got the exact same one and had it priced matched to Â£175.00, so Brand new 915 D2 for a Fiver:whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Took my 915 D2, they offered Â£170.00, went and got the exact same one and had it priced matched to Â£175.00, so Brand new 915 D2 for a Fiver:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Just collected my 917 driver for the princely price of Â£16. 

Only pronlem is that hat I didn't hit it as well as the 915 I've just sold!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Just collected my 917 driver for the princely price of Â£16. 

Only pronlem is that hat I didn't hit it as well as the 915 I've just sold!
		
Click to expand...

You will mate, mine has settled in wellðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			You will mate, mine has settled in well&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

You did like for like didn't you?

or have you now gone up to the 917.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			You did like for like didn't you?

or have you now gone up to the 917.
		
Click to expand...

Went 915 for 915, then traded a set of irons plus cash for 917.

Much easier to sell a brand new 915 than a 2 yr old one&#128515;


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2016)

Did I read somewhere that you can trade in clubs against anything now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Went 915 for 915, then traded a set of irons plus cash for 917.

Much easier to sell a brand new 915 than a 2 yr old one&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Thats a very good point!


----------



## drewster (Nov 17, 2016)

Went in today and have taken the plunge with the 917D3 and F and 2 816 hybrids. Cost me Â£425 with trade ins. Dead chuffed with that especially as my naughty step bound Nike Putter fetched me Â£170 in credit !!!!!!!


----------



## Marty420 (Nov 17, 2016)

Traded in my Taylormade R1 at Trent Lock yesterday. They gave me Â£80 for it and I walked away with a Nike Vapor Speed for Â£49.99.


----------



## Mcleodc2000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Traded in my old VR Pro Combo's for Â£228, managed to pick my dad up a 915D2 for Â£22!


----------



## drewster (Nov 17, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Did I read somewhere that you can trade in clubs against anything now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that it's still the one for one offer that's been on from the start. The chap today did advise that the offer has been extended until Christmas Eve though.


----------



## butchercd (Nov 18, 2016)

I went in today. Offer is one for one but according to the shop that means one item against a single item. So you can't give them 3 sets of irons for one driver, but you can trade 3 sets of irons for discounts against 3 drivers if that makes sense.

I traded my old Mizuno irons and a Taylormade R9 against an M2 driver and an M2 3 wood, also got a 10% discount for buying both. Cost me Â£36 to swap. Well happy.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 18, 2016)

A way around it may be to trade in something. Then after a few days take back the new club/s under the 30 satisfaction guarantee. Apparently the funds form that can be soent on anything in store.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			A way around it may be to trade in something. Then after a few days take back the new club/s under the 30 satisfaction guarantee. Apparently the funds form that can be soent on anything in store.
		
Click to expand...

As long as its not marked in any way,if its been obviously used the 30 day Guarantee isnt invalid even at a lesser value.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 18, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			As long as its not marked in any way,if its been obviously used the 30 day Guarantee isnt invalid even at a lesser value.
		
Click to expand...

Just been informed of that by their refund department. How exactly do you find out if your satisfied with a club without hitting it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Just been informed of that by their refund department. How exactly do you find out if your satisfied with a club without hitting it?
		
Click to expand...

I always thought that... however I guess if you have a proper issue you can get a refund no problem in 30 days but if you just dont fancy it has to be in a condition to sell on


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 18, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			I always thought that... however I guess if you have a proper issue you can get a refund no problem in 30 days but if you just dont fancy it has to be in a condition to sell on
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that makes sense. But they pitch it (no pun intended) that its a no quibble guarantee. For what reason would you return a club. other than you aren't hitting it well?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah, that makes sense. But they pitch it (no pun intended) that its a no quibble guarantee. For what reason would you return a club. other than you aren't hitting it well?
		
Click to expand...

when your wife finds out how much the real cost of the club you just bought


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 19, 2016)

Was in AG earlier,this offer finishes xmas eve.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 19, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Was in AG earlier,this offer finishes xmas eve.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt surprise me if that changes again. Was 8th Nov then 23rd nov now dec


----------



## Region3 (Nov 19, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			As long as its not marked in any way,if its been obviously used the 30 day Guarantee isnt invalid even at a lesser value.
		
Click to expand...

I was told the 30 day guarantee is valid if you've used the clubs.

I changed mine and they didn't even take the headcover off to check it. They don't have to sell it in the store, he said they just send it back to head office.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I was told the 30 day guarantee is valid if you've used the clubs.

I changed mine and they didn't even take the headcover off to check it. They don't have to sell it in the store, he said they just send it back to head office.
		
Click to expand...

May try again then,


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 19, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Wouldnt surprise me if that changes again. Was 8th Nov then 23rd nov now dec
		
Click to expand...

Yes they did change it because its been so succesfull for them,definatly now xmas eve.


----------



## moogie (Nov 19, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I was told the 30 day guarantee is valid if you've used the clubs.

I changed mine and they didn't even take the headcover off to check it. They don't have to sell it in the store, he said they just send it back to head office.
		
Click to expand...



Yes,  I was informed likewise


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 19, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Just been informed of that by their refund department. How exactly do you find out if your satisfied with a club without hitting it?
		
Click to expand...

This is AG's policy on refunds,if an AG employee accepts a used set on a 30 day refund youve been lucky .


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			This is AG's policy on refunds,if an AG employee accepts a used set on a 30 day refund youve been lucky .
		
Click to expand...

I'm not after a refund. It was an exchange i wanted.

It's not as advertised for their 30 day guarantee that they affer AG CLUB members though.

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/30-day-satisfaction-guarantee/club-30day-guarantee-page.html


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 19, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm not after a refund. It was an exchange i wanted.

It's not as advertised for their 30 day guarantee that they affer AG CLUB members though.

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/30-day-satisfaction-guarantee/club-30day-guarantee-page.html

Click to expand...

Even with exchanges under the 30 day the goods cant be used,put tape on the faces and try them first .


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Even with exchanges under the 30 day the goods cant be used,put tape on the faces and try them first .
		
Click to expand...

Iaccpetthat'swhattheyclaim.

But, that isnt as advertised. If they expected you to put tape on they should say so. It doesn't realy matter. I got the hybrid for a set of irons that cost me Â£40. I'll sell it on ebay for double that and start again with the next set i've just won. Just think it's a naff promo.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 19, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Iaccpetthat'swhattheyclaim.

But, that isnt as advertised. If they expected you to put tape on they should say so. It doesn't realy matter. I got the hybrid for a set of irons that cost me Â£40. I'll sell it on ebay for double that and start again with the next set i've just won. Just think it's a naff promo.
		
Click to expand...

Agree it is a naff promo,as ive worked for them in the past I still really cant understand how the are making a profit out of the small profit products like Titleist Ping,they must be taking a hit here and making there money on high profit gear.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 19, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Yeah guy in store told me about this. But I said to him but what if I want to trade it next. He said sure you can get a exchanged for full value.. 

Then I had to confess to him that I had did my homework and only took the driver as it was worth more in trade in than what I paid in the price match. Lucky enough he wasn't in when I called around the following week. Told them I couldn't get on with it. 

Think I hit maybe 5 balls with it. Be a nice driver for someone sitting there in the used rank and brand new just no wrapper. I wonder what they are selling it for.

(And just for those that don't know I did that to make money so that I get the driver I wanted cheaper) tho it did bang fire a little as the pga value dropped a little during that week. But another price match helped hehe
		
Click to expand...

Was it Trafford AG by any chance? Had a mint looking M1 in the preowned for Â£249.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			TM and Calloway have probably upgraded these types of clubs about 10 times in a year. that doesnt help.

I find its irons where the real money is. they hold their value.. my 4 year old ping g15s I got Â£225 for and I paid Â£399 for. I thought that was good value.

However I got Â£100 for my R15, decent enough price but when I paid Â£175 at start of year thats rather poor

3 wood Titleist 910f I was offered Â£40
		
Click to expand...

The 910 3w is probably worth about Â£40


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 20, 2016)

Just traded some old clubs I had under the stairs for an Odyssey Works Fang and 2 x Cleveland RTX 3.0 wedges. Had to put Â£100 in to the deal, but really happy with getting Â£370 of clubs for that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2016)

How much would I get for taylormade Rocketbladez 5-pw good condition? 
If anyone knows. 
Thanks


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2016)

Does anyone have the URL of the valuation site that AG use or is it top secret?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			How much would I get for taylormade Rocketbladez 5-pw good condition? 
If anyone knows. 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I reckon Â£138 ish


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Does anyone have the URL of the valuation site that AG use or is it top secret?
		
Click to expand...

http://valueguide.pga.com/library/


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			I reckon Â£138 ish
		
Click to expand...

Did that. 
Cheers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



http://valueguide.pga.com/library/

Click to expand...

Cheers Paul :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 20, 2016)

I get $250 for my irons any idea how that works from there?


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 20, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			I get $250 for my irons any idea how that works from there?
		
Click to expand...

Divide by 1.5 then double, Â£333ish.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 20, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Divide by 1.5 then double, Â£333ish.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 21, 2016)

How strict are they on wear on the clubs?


----------



## butchercd (Nov 21, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			How strict are they on wear on the clubs?
		
Click to expand...

I trade by irons last week, they didn't even look at them other that to count that 4-PW were present.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 21, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I trade by irons last week, they didn't even look at them other that to count that 4-PW were present.
		
Click to expand...

Which AG? Just looking at clubs to buy off ebay to trade in so don't want to get stuck with a set. Some have ball marks on the face.


----------



## butchercd (Nov 21, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Which AG? Just looking at clubs to buy off ebay to trade in so don't want to get stuck with a set. Some have ball marks on the face.
		
Click to expand...

I went to Canterbury. Managed to get a M2 driver and 3 Wood in exchange for a set of Mizuno JPX EZ forged irons and a Taylormade R9 driver + Â£36 cash.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 21, 2016)

butchercd said:



			I went to Canterbury. Managed to get a M2 driver and 3 Wood in exchange for a set of Mizuno JPX EZ forged irons and a Taylormade R9 driver + Â£36 cash.
		
Click to expand...

Ah very nice, think I'm looking to get some M1 woods and a nice Scotty.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 21, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Which AG? Just looking at clubs to buy off ebay to trade in so don't want to get stuck with a set. Some have ball marks on the face.
		
Click to expand...

Older Titleist seem to be the best trade in deals but check the PGA value guide,gumtree is a good place to get bargain iron sets and ive even heard of people buying sets from cash converters to deal with.


----------



## butchercd (Nov 21, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Older Titleist seem to be the best trade in deals but check the PGA value guide,gumtree is a good place to get bargain iron sets and ive even heard of people buying sets from cash converters to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Was pretty much told the same at the shop. Mizuno and Titleist hold the value best as they know they have a 2 year gap between each iteration of clubs, other brands get devalued more often as each model is updated.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 21, 2016)

Scraped my self 2 sets of titleist, 1 for Â£43 worth Â£160 trade in, and some for Â£150 with Â£280, plus my 915 3 wood, should get me all M1 woods, for those plus about Â£30 cash, and will still have my old hybrid and driver to sell.

Now to find a good set to get my a scotty.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 21, 2016)

I do understand why some people buy old clubs to then immediately part ex away, but I can't help but feel the "boot fair "mentality is just wrong and against the spirit of the offer.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 21, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I do understand why some people buy old clubs to then immediately part ex away, but I can't help but feel the "boot fair "mentality is just wrong and against the spirit of the offer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure American Golf will be making money out of it, or I doubt they'd be doing it, and I'm sure if they could take advantage of me they most definitely would.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 21, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I'm sure American Golf will be making money out of it, or I doubt they'd be doing it, and I'm sure if they could take advantage of me they most definitely would.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely,AG keep extending this deal so it is working for them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 21, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I do understand why some people buy old clubs to then immediately part ex away, but I can't help but feel the "boot fair "mentality is just wrong and against the spirit of the offer.
		
Click to expand...

Thats me on the naughty step then. 

Ive sold 4 917 drivers in last week having got them in exchange for sets costing 140-180. 

Bag is all fresh. Am trying to see if I can clear Â£1500 profit so I can buy a nice set of titleist concept irons on eBay ATM.


----------



## Hendy (Nov 21, 2016)

I was to be finished with this 


But got a feeling I need some new vokeys lol. Only got the Cleveland ones there at start of season but want to go back to vokeys so might go get these at the weekend. Trade these others in.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok this is getting silly now,AG are putting sets of clubs for sale at half the double up price they traded them in for on the shop floor!!
Fella at the club bought a set of Titleist 704's of them for Â£65,then trades them in at Â£128 against a Nike 3 wood


----------



## moogie (Nov 21, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Ok this is getting silly now,AG are putting sets of clubs for sale at half the double up price they traded them in for on the shop floor!!
Fella at the club bought a set of Titleist 704's of them for Â£65,then trades them in at Â£128 against a Nike 3 wood 

Click to expand...


I've done it myself twice already

1 store locally reduced theirs to single value straight away,  or some sets at more reasonable sellable prices,  in the 1st week
But then had to change after words from "up above"

I actually bought back 1 set that I put in myself,  then traded in again at a neighbouring store


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 21, 2016)

So in theory one set of high value irons can get you golf equipment for nothing or very minimal payment until the offer ends.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 21, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			So in theory one set of high value irons can get you golf equipment for nothing or very minimal payment until the offer ends.....
		
Click to expand...

Titleist 690, 704, 735 and 755 which can be found for as ,title as Â£40 will get you an 816 hybrid. 

710 and 712 lines can get you 917 woods and drivers from between 130 and 200.


----------



## Coffey (Nov 22, 2016)

Whats the best way to get a price match? Will they match best online prices or is it instore only? Don't fancy driving around all my local stores just to get a best price! Looking at getting an Odyssey 2 ball fang with super stroke. They have it online for about Â£179. If i was to go instore i would definitely get atleast Â£10 off that price normally but with the trade in there may be some resistance without proof of a lower price.

I also called up about a ping g30 sf tec yesterday and he said that would cost Â£249 even though i bought one last year for Â£219.

Thanks!


----------



## Durango (Nov 22, 2016)

Do clubs have to be in a certain condition? Got a set of titleist 690mb in pretty poor condition what would they trade in at?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2016)

Coffey said:



			Whats the best way to get a price match? Will they match best online prices or is it instore only? Don't fancy driving around all my local stores just to get a best price! Looking at getting an Odyssey 2 ball fang with super stroke. They have it online for about Â£179. If i was to go instore i would definitely get atleast Â£10 off that price normally but with the trade in there may be some resistance without proof of a lower price.

I also called up about a ping g30 sf tec yesterday and he said that would cost Â£249 even though i bought one last year for Â£219.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

HI, and welcome to the mad house.

My understanding is that they will match any genuine price, internet or shop in the UK, so long as the item is currently in stock at the place they are matching to


----------



## Grieve14 (Nov 22, 2016)

Coffey said:



			Whats the best way to get a price match? Will they match best online prices or is it instore only? Don't fancy driving around all my local stores just to get a best price! Looking at getting an Odyssey 2 ball fang with super stroke. They have it online for about Â£179. If i was to go instore i would definitely get atleast Â£10 off that price normally but with the trade in there may be some resistance without proof of a lower price.

I also called up about a ping g30 sf tec yesterday and he said that would cost Â£249 even though i bought one last year for Â£219.

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

They will price match it at Â£149 as onlinegolf sell it for this (they are owned by AG I believe.)


----------



## Coffey (Nov 22, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			They will price match it at Â£149 as onlinegolf sell it for this (they are owned by AG I believe.)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			HI, and welcome to the mad house.

My understanding is that they will match any genuine price, internet or shop in the UK, so long as the item is currently in stock at the place they are matching to
		
Click to expand...

They wont price match Golf Depot who's prices are genuine so there is exceptions.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 22, 2016)

Durango said:



			Do clubs have to be in a certain condition? Got a set of titleist 690mb in pretty poor condition what would they trade in at?
		
Click to expand...

I traded some in yesterday for Â£160, which I had picked up off a seller on ebay just 30 minutes earlier for Â£43 :clap:

710 CB's I got for Â£150 trading in for Â£280, all new M1 woods for me


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 22, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Ok this is getting silly now,AG are putting sets of clubs for sale at half the double up price they traded them in for on the shop floor!!
Fella at the club bought a set of Titleist 704's of them for Â£65,then trades them in at Â£128 against a Nike 3 wood 

Click to expand...

Where is that haha, I have no shame.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I traded some in yesterday for Â£160, which I had picked up off a seller on ebay just 30 minutes earlier for Â£43 :clap:

710 CB's I got for Â£150 trading in for Â£280, all new M1 woods for me 

Click to expand...

Ive traded them in will ball strikes marks. They pay very little attention. Generally ask if all same length and shaft but that's it


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2016)

I've a set on 13 year old Taylor Made irons and according to the PGA website I could get Â£128 for them, I nearly took them to the top on Saturday so these could be traded in this week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2016)

Val said:



			I've a set on 13 year old Taylor Made irons and according to the PGA website I could get Â£128 for them, I nearly took them to the top on Saturday so these could be traded in this week
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I have some TM TP irons from 2008 I want to shift on. Tempted to get rid and invest in a new Ping putter


----------



## Durango (Nov 22, 2016)

Do they decline anything based on condition?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 22, 2016)

Durango said:



			Do they decline anything based on condition?
		
Click to expand...

Won't take broken or badly damaged, but can make lower offer, PGA site is a guide only.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone traded in a Titleist combo set?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm about to trade in a set (or 2) of Titleist AP2s that will have a value of approx Â£250. I dont have any need for any equipment so am willing to buy something that any of you want for approx that value, and do you a good deal (for example a Scotty is about Â£260 usually, i could get it and charge Â£220 or so)

Please let me know if you're in the market for anything


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 24, 2016)

Was a bit dissapointed with my local AG,offered a Titleist 915f 3 wood in unmarked mint condition and was offered just Â£80 in the double trade deal,deals do vary from shop to shop.


----------



## moogie (Nov 24, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Was a bit dissapointed with my local AG,offered a Titleist 915f 3 wood in unmarked mint condition and was offered just Â£80 in the double trade deal,deals do vary from shop to shop.
		
Click to expand...


Should be Â£100 using the PGA guide


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 24, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Was a bit dissapointed with my local AG,offered a Titleist 915f 3 wood in unmarked mint condition and was offered just Â£80 in the double trade deal,deals do vary from shop to shop.
		
Click to expand...

That seems very harsh. I have calculated it at Â£100


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 24, 2016)

Too sloooow. Memo to self, post faster


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I'm about to trade in a set (or 2) of Titleist AP2s that will have a value of approx Â£250. I dont have any need for any equipment so am willing to buy something that any of you want for approx that value, and do you a good deal (for example a Scotty is about Â£260 usually, i could get it and charge Â£220 or so)

Please let me know if you're in the market for anything
		
Click to expand...

I did exactly this and have a Scotty Newport 2 that I haven't got round to putting on here or ebay yet.  

The old faithful Bettinardi needs to be sold aswell, would take it to AG but not sure I actually need anything!!


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 24, 2016)

moogie said:



			Should be Â£100 using the PGA guide
		
Click to expand...

Theres been a few lowball offers ive heard about from there and theres hardly any 2nd hand gear instore Norwich was full of it,I'm not sure they are playing it as the other stores are


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 24, 2016)

moogie said:



			Should be Â£100 using the PGA guide
		
Click to expand...

As you've put in your answer, the PGA site is a guide and AG managers do have the last say on the offer and in some cases will offer more.


----------



## moogie (Nov 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			As you've put in your answer, the PGA site is a guide and AG managers do have the last say on the offer and in some cases will offer more.
		
Click to expand...


I've never ( ever ) received an offer above the guide price yet
Have been knocked down once though
Set of irons,  stone chip on leading edge 1 iron
Price reduced,  from guide price of the 3-p set,  to that of a 4-p set

Just surprised they'd knock down a 915f from 100 to 80
Especially if,  as stated,  it's mint
Could understand if it was damaged though


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 24, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I did exactly this and have a Scotty Newport 2 that I haven't got round to putting on here or ebay yet.  

The old faithful Bettinardi needs to be sold aswell, would take it to AG but not sure I actually need anything!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm listening....


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 24, 2016)

I have enough to trade in a set of Irons for a Scotty (Â£280), and another set for a 917 (Â£413), if anyone would like them with a little bit off delivered let me know, can have them to your spec.


----------



## User 105 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gona be looking to trade in my JPX EZ-forged, that are a couple of years old, for a new set of JPX 900 Forged. 

If I go by the guide price I'll actually get more than I payed for then new .


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I have enough to trade in a set of Irons for a Scotty (Â£280), and another set for a 917 (Â£413), if anyone would like them with a little bit off delivered let me know, can have them to your spec.
		
Click to expand...


PM me ref the set for Â£280 - Quite fancy an M2


----------



## Durango (Nov 24, 2016)

Got a set of battered and rusty titleists off Gumtree the other day for 40 quid and just traded them for 160, got a titleist t-mb 3 iron. The manager in Middleton was quite arsey and wouldn't price match so went to the Trafford Centre and they were great. Gave me balls for the range and price matched no problem.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 24, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm listening....
		
Click to expand...

To which one!? 

Or both!! :rofl:


----------



## karlcole (Nov 24, 2016)

Durango said:



			Got a set of battered and rusty titleists off Gumtree the other day for 40 quid and just traded them for 160, got a titleist t-mb 3 iron. The manager in Middleton was quite arsey and wouldn't price match so went to the Trafford Centre and they were great. Gave me balls for the range and price matched no problem.
		
Click to expand...

Really fancy doing this myself just need to find what clubs i could trade to make a decent profit on


----------



## Val (Nov 24, 2016)

Durango said:



			Got a set of battered and rusty titleists off Gumtree the other day for 40 quid and just traded them for 160, got a titleist t-mb 3 iron. The manager in Middleton was quite arsey and wouldn't price match so went to the Trafford Centre and they were great. Gave me balls for the range and price matched no problem.
		
Click to expand...

Trafford centre for me tomorrow then :thup:


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 24, 2016)

Maybe we should make a list of the AG's that will give this offer proper


----------



## pool888 (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone any experience using this offer with the Aberdeen store? I fancy getting a set of irons off Gumtree and trading them in for a Ping G fairway or hybrid but it's quite a long drive for me if they're not good to deal with.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 24, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			To which one!? 

Or both!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If its the HM2 Betti then... I'm all ears.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 24, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			If its the HM2 Betti then... I'm all ears.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is, the one I bought from you about 18 months ago!

I'll send you a PM later on, you can have it then I'll buy it back from you at a later date......


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2016)

I've bought 4 sets of irons in the last 48hrs, average price Â£110, average trade in price Â£250. Just gotta do your research and act quickly


----------



## And29 (Nov 24, 2016)

My my wives cousins brother in law works at AG it ends Sunday Team


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2016)

And29 said:



			My my wives cousins brother in law works at AG it ends Sunday Team
		
Click to expand...

End of month it says on there website, and some stores are tweeting 24th December.


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 24, 2016)

Ends Christmas Eve according to the manager of my local store.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2016)

nickjdavis said:



			Ends Christmas Eve according to the manager of my local store.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'd seen


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 24, 2016)

It says Christmas eve on the website for the Bolton store, if you find your local store they all have their own little blog.


----------



## Bbothwell (Nov 24, 2016)

Can buy a set of Titleist cb 710 for Â£150. Worth doing??


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

Bbothwell said:



			Can buy a set of Titleist cb 710 for Â£150. Worth doing??
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you are getting for Â£150. 3-PW 'should' be worth Â£280


----------



## Bbothwell (Nov 24, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Depends what you are getting for Â£150. 3-PW 'should' be worth Â£280
		
Click to expand...

4-PW. 

I've got some Taylormade Speed Blades at the moment. Tempted to test out the Titleists and trade in the Taylormades


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 24, 2016)

You'd still make Â£100+ on them


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I've bought 4 sets of irons in the last 48hrs, average price Â£110, average trade in price Â£250. Just gotta do your research and act quickly
		
Click to expand...

Pat on the back, closest I came was missing out on some R9 TP irons by Â£3, worth Â£250ish but went for Â£105. All the ones I've seen I'd make Â£40ish, just can't be bothered. Feel free to sling me an M2, 10.5 stiff for Â£200ish


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			You'd still make Â£100+ on them
		
Click to expand...


PHA guide works out to Â£240 so Â£90, not Â£100+? That's if the AG he goes to offer the full amount....


----------



## Bbothwell (Nov 24, 2016)

Im happy with anything around Â£100. They say you can't have credit. I wonder if I could purchase something with the trade, then return it and get store credit.

What are the 710 CB's like, anyone played them?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Pat on the back, closest I came was missing out on some R9 TP irons by Â£3, worth Â£250ish but went for Â£105. All the ones I've seen I'd make Â£40ish, just can't be bothered. Feel free to sling me an M2, 10.5 stiff for Â£200ish 

Click to expand...

We can talk..... won't be Â£200 though


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

Couple of Q's, probably already covere....

Anyone tried left hand clubs? Are they valued the same?

What if I trade irons valued at Â£350 but the club I buy is only Â£280?


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			We can talk..... won't be Â£200 though
		
Click to expand...

Pulling your leg buddy, hence the winky face.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 24, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Couple of Q's, probably already covere....

Anyone tried left hand clubs? Are they valued the same?

What if I trade irons valued at Â£350 but the club I buy is only Â£280?
		
Click to expand...

no idea with left handed

but you dont get a voucher under the terms


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 24, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Pulling your leg buddy, hence the winky face.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate. Would do Â£220 odd though!


----------



## moogie (Nov 24, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Couple of Q's, probably already covere....

Anyone tried left hand clubs? Are they valued the same? *YES,  Same value*

What if I trade irons valued at Â£350 but the club I buy is only Â£280?
*TOUGH ,  no credit or refund*

Click to expand...


Although dependant on branch,  and staff attitudes,  or interpretation of the deal,  some have recieved box of balls or the odd glove to make up slightly for the surplus


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

moogie said:



			Although dependant on branch,  and staff attitudes,  or interpretation of the deal,  some have recieved box of balls or the odd glove to make up slightly for the surplus
		
Click to expand...

PGA site doesn't define left/right handed so may ring ahead to local AG tomorrow. Seen some 712 CBs, lh, 4-pw for circa Â£180. They value out to Â£320....


----------



## moogie (Nov 24, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			PGA site doesn't define left/right handed so may ring ahead to local AG tomorrow. Seen some 712 CBs, lh, 4-pw for circa Â£180. They value out to Â£320....
		
Click to expand...



I've traded in a few sets of left handed,  without issue,  prices given were as per the value guide prices
Left or right handed,  both treated the same


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 24, 2016)

moogie said:



			I've traded in a few sets of left handed,  without issue,  prices given were as per the value guide prices
Left or right handed,  both treated the same
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Cheers


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 25, 2016)

Just back from Canterbury. 

Traded the worst lookong set of irons yet. 

Absolutley awful set of titleist 755 3-pw. Got em for Â£40 on eBay and paid another Â£20 for a brand new 816 hybrid. Now have four of em. So may have to sell some soon. Anyone after any of a spec let me know. 

Also, manager said offer running til xmas eve and then starting again in Feb.


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Pat on the back, closest I came was missing out on some R9 TP irons by Â£3, worth Â£250ish but went for Â£105. All the ones I've seen I'd make Â£40ish, just can't be bothered. Feel free to sling me an M2, 10.5 stiff for Â£200ish 

Click to expand...

Buy it from click golf for Â£237?

https://www.clickgolf.co.uk/product/m2-driver-2016


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			Buy it from click golf for Â£237?

https://www.clickgolf.co.uk/product/m2-driver-2016

Click to expand...

Cheers for that link. Picked up a set of LH irons that AG confirmed have same value (approx Â£320) so sorted for now.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Just back from Canterbury. 

Traded the worst lookong set of irons yet. 

Absolutley awful set of titleist 755 3-pw. Got em for Â£40 on eBay and paid another Â£20 for a brand new 816 hybrid. Now have four of em. So may have to sell some soon. Anyone after any of a spec let me know. 

Also, manager said offer running til xmas eve and then starting again in Feb.
		
Click to expand...

I wish our local AG manager was as easy going with the trade ins


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 25, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			I wish our local AG manager was as easy going with the trade ins 

Click to expand...

There seems to be 2 shifts and my place. Had to really argue the case when I first went in when offer started. Wanted to upgrade from 714 to 716 and they low balled me. Kinda a blessing really as it's made me look for good deals and take advantage since.


----------



## Green Man (Nov 25, 2016)

It pays to shop around different stores. I went to one AG and was offered Â£160 for some Titleist irons I had but they didn't have a Stiff shaft for the club I was after. Went to another AG and was offered Â£200 for the same clubs.
Nice result.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 25, 2016)

Are they strict on the one for one part of the trade deal? Or has anyone taken a couple of items in and got them to trade for a single club?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 25, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			Are they strict on the one for one part of the trade deal? Or has anyone taken a couple of items in and got them to trade for a single club?
		
Click to expand...

A few have had that luck. But I wouldn't count on it. I've taken in multiclubs and the same time with a total value in excess of my purchases but they've always done one for one I'd I've paid the difference.


----------



## Bbothwell (Nov 25, 2016)

What iron sets are people making the most profit from?


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 25, 2016)

Took mine in today and the guy even INSISTED I spend the extra Â£20 of value on whatever I wanted that I had left over, free tees and gloves. And he literally didn't even look at the clubs, I could of took in some dunlops.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 25, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Took mine in today and the guy even INSISTED I spend the extra Â£20 of value on whatever I wanted that I had left over, free tees and gloves. And he literally didn't even look at the clubs, I could of took in some dunlops.
		
Click to expand...

They certainly don't pay much attention to them. I have had to reiterate club numbers and brand each time. Once when I bring em in and then again when I do the deal. 




Bbothwell said:



			What iron sets are people making the most profit from?
		
Click to expand...

Titleist are best IMO.


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 25, 2016)

Bbothwell said:



			What iron sets are people making the most profit from?
		
Click to expand...

Echo above, Titleist seem the best. Due to make circa Â£150 on some Â£170 clubs. (712 cb's)
Have a play on the value site and a quick flick through eBay. The set I bought were on a golf shop on eBay for over Â£200, I low balled an offer and we met at Â£170. If I wanted a whole bag change, I do two/three sets but I only really fancy a driver.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 25, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't be telling people which ones offer the best value. As we're all going to be going to the same site looking for them which isn't fair on people (like me) that have done their research. 

However. I will let you know I've picked up 5 sets for Â£600 in the past 4 days and the trade in value is over Â£1150.


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Personally I wouldn't be telling people which ones offer the best value. As we're all going to be going to the same site looking for them which isn't fair on people (like me) that have done their research. 

However. I will let you know I've picked up 5 sets for Â£600 in the past 4 days and the trade in value is over Â£1150.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm on 6 sets for Â£735, trade in along with my old 3 wood for 3 Scottys, M1 driver, hybrid and fairway, and a 917 Driver, total Â£1680.


----------



## Green Man (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes agree Titliest clubs worked for me. Bought on Ebay for Â£80. Delivered today took them out the box and within 30 minutes they were traded in for Â£200.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Personally I wouldn't be telling people which ones offer the best value. As we're all going to be going to the same site looking for them which isn't fair on people (like me) that have done their research. 

However. I will let you know I've picked up 5 sets for Â£600 in the past 4 days and the trade in value is over Â£1150.
		
Click to expand...

thats an awful lot of trade in, but are you planning to spend on five new purchases though ?!?


----------



## Coffey (Nov 25, 2016)

Did the same with the Titliest. Interestingly, was in the Belfast shop tonight and they are allowing customers to trade up to 5 of any club (driver, wedge, putter, irons) towards clothes, bags, trolleys, gps devices. Clubs are 1-1 but can trade up to 5 for any amount of anything else. People had Â£700 worth of credit and buying garmins, motocaddys, prov1s etc. Took me about 2 hours to get my clubs valued and get my sale. They said this is ending on Sunday but 1-1 club is on until xmas eve.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 25, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Personally I wouldn't be telling people which ones offer the best value. As we're all going to be going to the same site looking for them which isn't fair on people (like me) that have done their research. 

However. I will let you know I've picked up 5 sets for Â£600 in the past 4 days and the trade in value is over Â£1150.
		
Click to expand...

Give over. 

Weve all got got a little lucky with some bonuses. Surely the point of a forum is to share such things. If someone finds a good offer on pro v's they pass it on, or some nice Nike shoes etc. 

Anyone having success with the trade ins (myself included) is simply getting lucky. Let's not pretend that we've spent hours watching market forces and stocked up in preparation for the big event.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 26, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Give over. 

Weve all got got a little lucky with some bonuses. Surely the point of a forum is to share such things. If someone finds a good offer on pro v's they pass it on, or some nice Nike shoes etc. 

Anyone having success with the trade ins (myself included) is simply getting lucky. Let's not pretend that we've spent hours watching market forces and stocked up in preparation for the big event.
		
Click to expand...

I've probably spent hours trolling through ebay to see all the sets of irons available, but then I have been well rewarded for my efforts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I've probably spent hours trolling through ebay to see all the sets of irons available, but then I have been well rewarded for my efforts.
		
Click to expand...

I have too. Check each evening as well as have a good scout on nights at work too. 

But ive also been fortunate enough to have gotten some free rounds of golf from people on the forum courtesy of their American golf vouchers.  

So im happy to share any info I have.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 26, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I have too. Check each evening as well as have a good scout on nights at work too. 

But ive also been fortunate enough to have gotten some free rounds of golf from people on the forum courtesy of their American golf vouchers.  

So im happy to share any info I have.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like today is going to be a good day for it, less pro shops and more regular sellers.

I also find it amazing the number of Sh*t clubs people seem to put for sale, sometimes at stupid prices.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I feel like today is going to be a good day for it, less pro shops and more regular sellers.

I also find it amazing the number of Sh*t clubs people seem to put for sale, sometimes at stupid prices.
		
Click to expand...

It goes both ways too. 

I won won a set of callaway razr irons yesterday for 30. With graphite shafts. 

Worth 240. 

Spoke to local this morning. Apparently the offer of any goods in store is being trialled at certain stores but not mine. Bugger!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2016)

Knowing my luck I would buy the clubs and the deal would end 

lol

was down a pro shop yest and saw a set of Calloways for Â£50 looked them up not worth more than Â£50 trade in lol oh wel


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 26, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Took mine in today and the guy even INSISTED I spend the extra Â£20 of value on whatever I wanted that I had left over, free tees and gloves. And he literally didn't even look at the clubs, I could of took in some dunlops.
		
Click to expand...

You have without doubt mate got the easiest AG to deal with,its not like that round here


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 26, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			You have without doubt mate got the easiest AG to deal with,its not like that round here 

Click to expand...

Yeah I've traded in a couple of times at another local one, no issues but nothing like this, it was crazy how easy going the guy was, I'd already emailed to ask their values, told him what they said on email and he didn't even look up the value of the clubs just took my word for it, unfortunately I'm an honest soul.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2016)

So are people now trading in old clubs getting a new club/clubs and then selling them on ? Is that why there is a Scotty bought one day now for sale the very next on here plus a TMB still in the wrapper ?

Am I missing something with this AG deal - how can they be making profit out of it ?


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So are people now trading in old clubs getting a new club/clubs and then selling them on ? Is that why there is a Scotty bought one day now for sale the very next on here plus a TMB still in the wrapper ?

Am I missing something with this AG deal - how can they be making profit out of it ?
		
Click to expand...

I assume AG as a large retailer, with premises, guarantees and customer service, can charge a higher price for the second hand clubs, similar to buying a second hand car, you go to the dealer, you pay more.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So are people now trading in old clubs getting a new club/clubs and then selling them on ? Is that why there is a Scotty bought one day now for sale the very next on here plus a TMB still in the wrapper ?

Am I missing something with this AG deal - how can they be making profit out of it ?
		
Click to expand...

I have spent Â£1600 on ebay this month. Have recouped just shy of 2300 and have a completely new set of irons, hybrids and woods. Certainly drying up a litlle on ebay atm.

Manager of my local store says the're intention is to destroy the competition. I believe someone on here knows people at clubhouse, would be interested to hear their take on it as i cna't imagine many people are shopping elsewehere atm.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 26, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I have spent Â£1600 on ebay this month. Have recouped just shy of 2300 and have a completely new set of irons, hybrids and woods. Certainly drying up a litlle on ebay atm.

Manager of my local store says the're intention is to destroy the competition. I believe someone on here knows people at clubhouse, would be interested to hear their take on it as i cna't imagine many people are shopping elsewehere atm.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if the other retailers could take a case to monopolies commission  (or whatever it is called now) for some sort of predatory pricing accusation. Wouldn't be too optimistic, as unlike the US we don't seem to take these sort of things very seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So are people now trading in old clubs getting a new club/clubs and then selling them on ? Is that why there is a Scotty bought one day now for sale the very next on here plus a TMB still in the wrapper ?

Am I missing something with this AG deal - how can they be making profit out of it ?
		
Click to expand...

Without being flippant, that question has been asked on here a few times and there are different theories, truth is, nobody actually knows as it really is too good to be true at times. 
Took my 22 month old 915 D2 in, they offered me Â£170.00 on trade in, I then took a brand new exact same spec Driver off the shelf and they price matched it at Â£175.00 from Â£249.00, so 5 mins in the shop and a brand new Driver to my spec for a Â£5.00. 
If you've old clubs it's worth looking at.


----------



## richart (Nov 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Without being flippant, that question has been asked on here a few times and there are different theories, truth is, nobody actually knows as it really is too good to be true at times. 
Took my 22 month old 915 D2 in, they offered me Â£170.00 on trade in, I then took a brand new exact same spec Driver off the shelf and they price matched it at Â£175.00 from Â£249.00, so 5 mins in the shop and a brand new Driver to my spec for a Â£5.00. 
If you've old clubs it's worth looking at.
		
Click to expand...

I am looking for a 915 D2. Where did you see it for Â£175 if you don't mind me asking Paul.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2016)

richart said:



			I am looking for a 915 D2. Where did you see it for Â£175 if you don't mind me asking Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Seaham gc were who I used as an example. But it would appear that offer is no longer on.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 26, 2016)

pendodave said:



			I wonder if the other retailers could take a case to monopolies commission  (or whatever it is called now) for some sort of predatory pricing accusation. Wouldn't be too optimistic, as unlike the US we don't seem to take these sort of things very seriously.
		
Click to expand...

I think as it's only on one item (clubs) they'd struggle. They're also not lowering any prices either. 

From what my local have said though. They're going for it aggressively. So it's either gonna be a major pay off or implosion!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think as it's only on one item (clubs) they'd struggle. They're also not lowering any prices either. 

From what my local have said though. They're going for it aggressively. So it's either gonna be a major pay off or implosion!
		
Click to expand...

now I'm currently watching rick shiels and Pete finch in the second hand golf club challenge

when they went to golf bidder there were literally 1000s of sets of clubs in stock
anyone who says AG are making a loss need to look at golf bidder! How much stock have they paid for and not sold yet?! Could drop in value aswell by time they sell


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 27, 2016)

Where is all AG's secondhand stock going cos for sure its not ending up on the shop floor?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Where is all AG's secondhand stock going cos for sure its not ending up on the shop floor?
		
Click to expand...

Ive seen some on the shop floor but can't be as much as they bought 
my set hadn't ended up on the floor yet


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 27, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Ive seen some on the shop floor but can't be as much as they bought 
my set hadn't ended up on the floor yet
		
Click to expand...

I got told that their market share in 2nd clubs is less than 5% so this is why they are doing it. The prices golf bidder charge exceed the value American golf are giving you. So I doubt they are losing money in the long run


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2016)

This promotion is currently paying for my kids Christmas presents. I've bought 2 sets of irons this week. Paid Â£300 for them and got Â£520 back. Going to put the clubs I bought on eBay this week and hopeful of making over Â£160 pure profit. Do this another few times over the coming weeks and I'll hopefully make over Â£400 in a month. 

Can't believe how easy it is. A bit of research into what gets the best returns and away you go.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			This promotion is currently paying for my kids Christmas presents. I've bought 2 sets of irons this week. Paid Â£300 for them and got Â£520 back. Going to put the clubs I bought on eBay this week and hopeful of making over Â£160 pure profit. Do this another few times over the coming weeks and I'll hopefully make over Â£400 in a month. 

Can't believe how easy it is. A bit of research into what gets the best returns and away you go.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I wouldnt buy brand new golf gear off ebay cos of the problems there has been on there with fakes in the past.If I was selling new gear I would defo include a photo of the reciept to prove its authenticity....
Wigan seems to be the best AG to trade with


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			This promotion is currently paying for my kids Christmas presents. I've bought 2 sets of irons this week. Paid Â£300 for them and got Â£520 back. Going to put the clubs I bought on eBay this week and hopeful of making over Â£160 pure profit. Do this another few times over the coming weeks and I'll hopefully make over Â£400 in a month. 

Can't believe how easy it is. A bit of research into what gets the best returns and away you go.
		
Click to expand...

Is that including all the fees?

if you've got 520 worth of stock. That's automatically 470 once the 10% from eBay and PayPal paid. 

If if you manage to effectively sell new clubs at store prices you're doing well. 

I went for the sell sell more for less route. 

Mainly buying 30/40 pound sets and getting hybrids (816)for them. Then selling at 80%. 

Was effectively making about Â£70 a set.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Where is all AG's secondhand stock going cos for sure its not ending up on the shop floor?
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was at Trent Lock last week. The display of tat (sorry , used kit!) was greater than that of any of the brands and they had loads more out the back.

The promo must be a "loss leader" in the hope of attracting more custom longer term.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			It certainly was at Trent Lock last week. The display of tat (sorry , used kit!) was greater than that of any of the brands and they had loads more out the back.

The promo must be a "loss leader" in the hope of attracting more custom longer term.
		
Click to expand...

Plus they are still selling clubs at new prices. 

Unless people ask ask for price match. A lot of their prices are 10/15% more than rivals. So they are maximising the profit on each sale. 

For them to to continually extend the offer and now put it on to stock makes me think it's obviously working for them.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Is that including all the fees?

if you've got 520 worth of stock. That's automatically 470 once the 10% from eBay and PayPal paid. 

If if you manage to effectively sell new clubs at store prices you're doing well. 

I went for the sell sell more for less route. 

Mainly buying 30/40 pound sets and getting hybrids (816)for them. Then selling at 80%. 

Was effectively making about Â£70 a set.
		
Click to expand...

Have traded against Titleist drivers and fairways/hybrids. Going to stick on eBay with a healthy discount. Using price Match has knocked off another few quid, so with all fees it should be just over Â£160. If I accept a lower offer then this will obviously lower the profit, but even if it drops to Â£130 then it's not bad for a couple of hours work.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Have traded against Titleist drivers and fairways/hybrids. Going to stick on eBay with a healthy discount. Using price Match has knocked off another few quid, so with all fees it should be just over Â£160. If I accept a lower offer then this will obviously lower the profit, but even if it drops to Â£130 then it's not bad for a couple of hours work.
		
Click to expand...

I agree re it being worthwhile. 

Youll certainly not lose out. 
its getting the tougher as more poeple get on it. Only finding maybe one cheap set a day ATM.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree re it being worthwhile. 

Youll certainly not lose out. 
its getting the tougher as more poeple get on it. Only finding maybe one cheap set a day ATM.
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking at sets that are difficult to sell, but get a great trade in value. Not going to give away any secrets , but if you're willing to spend about Â£200 on a set, you can get Â£360 back. Daft not to really.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I've been looking at sets that are difficult to sell, but get a great trade in value. Not going to give away any secrets , but if you're willing to spend about Â£200 on a set, you can get Â£360 back. Daft not to really.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but then you will buy 7 new putters, 4 drivers, 3 driving irons and a couple of fairways..... :whoo:


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone had any issues with a store refusing to take more than 1 or 2 trade ins per person?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I've been looking at sets that are difficult to sell, but get a great trade in value. Not going to give away any secrets , but if you're willing to spend about Â£200 on a set, you can get Â£360 back. Daft not to really.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of 710cb and 712cb for that price. Callaway apex too. Even razr work well. 
taylormade best avoided. Although did get on good deal on some speed blades. Have done a few myself as 3-pw gets you a new 917 driver. But they're only going for around Â£300 on eBay ATM. So not worth. Using too many more. 

Im still hoping my store starts allowing it to be soent on anything. 

Will be buying electric trolleys then.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Anyone had any issues with a store refusing to take more than 1 or 2 trade ins per person?
		
Click to expand...

My manager knows me buy name now lol

but I live ten miles from two. So easy enough to share my clubs around.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Plus they are still selling clubs at new prices. 

Unless people ask ask for price match. A lot of their prices are 10/15% more than rivals. So they are maximising the profit on each sale. 

For them to to continually extend the offer and now put it on to stock makes me think it's obviously working for them.
		
Click to expand...


But as that "new price" only includes a *gross *margin of approx 30% they are unlikely to show any return on a deal where they have effectively overpaid on the trade-in. 

Think of all the overheads they have to meet out of that 30%. 

Also, having visited several stores I can only suggest that it might be beneficial to them to learn how to market secondhand clubs. Those I have seen have all looked in need of a good clean and there has been no "product promotion" of the used stock.


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 27, 2016)

Dont know what there strategy is with these secondhand club deals but crazy trade ins and like you say not bothering to clean the used stock beggars belief


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			But as that "new price" only includes a *gross *margin of approx 30% they are unlikely to show any return on a deal where they have effectively overpaid on the trade-in. 

Think of all the overheads they have to meet out of that 30%. 

Also, having visited several stores I can only suggest that it might be beneficial to them to learn how to market secondhand clubs. Those I have seen have all looked in need of a good clean and there has been no "product promotion" of the used stock.
		
Click to expand...

Having imported quite a few clubs for pro shops. Some certainly have more than a 30% mark up. 

My view on it is that they are able to sell most of the clubs involving trade in at a higher price than they would be if they were having a sale on to generate extra business. 

Also, whilst we all hear agree they are paying a lot for second hand clubs. I'm yet to find a club on golfbidder that was worth purchasing to use in the exchange. So if golfbidder can run as a business selling at those prices. American golf must belive that they can recoup most of the exchange money.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Having imported quite a few clubs for pro shops. Some certainly have more than a 30% mark up. 

My view on it is that they are able to sell most of the clubs involving trade in at a higher price than they would be if they were having a sale on to generate extra business. 

Also, whilst we all hear agree they are paying a lot for second hand clubs. I'm yet to find a club on golfbidder that was worth purchasing to use in the exchange. So if golfbidder can run as a business selling at those prices. American golf must belive that they can recoup most of the exchange money.
		
Click to expand...

at worst if they need to shift some stock I am sure they can sell them onto golf bidder lol let them sell them all on

least get some of their money back


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Having imported quite a few clubs for pro shops. Some certainly have more than a 30% mark up. 

My view on it is that they are able to sell most of the clubs involving trade in at a higher price than they would be if they were having a sale on to generate extra business. 

Also, whilst we all hear agree they are paying a lot for second hand clubs. I'm yet to find a club on golfbidder that was worth purchasing to use in the exchange. So if golfbidder can run as a business selling at those prices. American golf must belive that they can recoup most of the exchange money.
		
Click to expand...


Mark up generally 30% these days.

As for selling against golfbidder my experience suggests that the latter know what they are doing in the secondhand market whereas AG haven't got a clue. No surprise really as all their experience has been in the new club market.

Based upon what many on here are claiming to have received for second hand kit I would suggest that AG have not got a hope in hell of recouping their costs.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			at worst if they need to shift some stock I am sure they can sell them onto golf bidder lol let them sell them all on

least get some of their money back
		
Click to expand...

And golfbidder would know that they had AG over a barrel so what do you think they would pay for this surplus stock.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Mark up generally 30% these days.

As for selling against golfbidder my experience suggests that the latter know what they are doing in the secondhand market whereas AG haven't got a clue. No surprise really as all their experience has been in the new club market.

Based upon what many on here are claiming to have received for second hand kit I would suggest that AG have not got a hope in hell of recouping their costs.
		
Click to expand...

Inthink some of the older stock may be difficult to shift. But, I've not gotten more money for any of the clubs from American golf, that golfbidder are currently selling em for. 

I dont think theyll make much much profit on the second hand clubs, but I think they'll not lose a high percentage either. And their sales will have skyrocketed. So if they're only making 15/20% instead of the usual 30% the extra sales and money they've kept away from competitors will be benificial. 

Fully agree they they need to find a better way to sell second hand thiugh.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Inthink some of the older stock may be difficult to shift. But, I've not gotten more money for any of the clubs from American golf, that golfbidder are currently selling em for. 

I dont think theyll make much much profit on the second hand clubs, but I think they'll not lose a high percentage either. And their sales will have skyrocketed. So if they're only making 15/20% instead of the usual 30% the extra sales and money they've kept away from competitors will be benificial. 

Fully agree they they need to find a better way to sell second hand thiugh.
		
Click to expand...

As I previously said on this thread "Turnover is for show, profit is for dough!"

If their gross margin is reduced to 15% to 20% (and I think that is optimistic) then that is a business model that is not sustainable.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 27, 2016)

Where did the 30% come from? I suspect it's far greater with their buying power. Also the stock levels they hold and return etc..


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2016)

And that 15-20% may be optimistic given the condition of some of the traded in clubs..
They haven't, generally, paid out substantially less than the guide price .
Take a set of AP2 710. 4-PW. AG would give Â£245. Golfbidder are selling for Â£250 in fair condition.
Clubs traded into AG need to be pretty good condition to turn a profit.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			As I previously said on this thread "Turnover is for show, profit is for dough!"

If their gross margin is reduced to 15% to 20% (and I think that is optimistic) then that is a business model that is not sustainable.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say it was only going to increase turnover. 

Theyll have fixed overheads and I doubt staff or delivery costs would have gone up much with increased sales. 

If they sell 500clubs with a 20% mark up. It will be better than 200 with a 30% mark up. 

So turnover will have gone up, but so will their profit. 

We we can all guesstimate what they're tactics are,  but they are showing no signs of stopping the offer. So they believe it right.

taglines are all well and good. But I know lot s of people that are great putters (shame they take 8 to get to a green).


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			Where did the 30% come from? I suspect it's far greater with their buying power. Also the stock levels they hold and return etc..
		
Click to expand...

In the UK they are a giant, in the golf industry as a whole they are not due to the relatively small size of the market in this country compared with USA or Japan.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And that 15-20% may be optimistic given the condition of some of the traded in clubs..
They haven't, generally, paid out substantially less than the guide price .
Take a set of AP2 710. 4-PW. AG would give Â£245. Golfbidder are selling for Â£250 in fair condition.
Clubs traded into AG need to be pretty good condition to turn a profit.
		
Click to expand...

Again, totally depends on what was purchased with the trade in. If it's enabled them to get maximum price for a club they'd usually reduce this year. Then the overall profit could be better even if they sold the club second hand for less.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Where did I say it was only going to increase turnover. 

Theyll have fixed overheads and I doubt staff or delivery costs would have gone up much with increased sales. 

If they sell 500clubs with a 20% mark up. It will be better than 200 with a 30% mark up. 

So turnover will have gone up, but so will their profit. 

We we can all guesstimate what they're tactics are,  but they are showing no signs of stopping the offer. So they believe it right.

taglines are all well and good. But I know lot s of people that are great putters (shame they take 8 to get to a green).
		
Click to expand...

As I say the margin is not likely to be anything like 20% with the losses on the secondhand sales.

Take Imurg's example. If AG allow Â£245 on a set that has a retail value of Â£250 it would appear that there is a profit of Â£5. However that Â£250 would have to include VAT so nett sale price approx Â£206.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			As I say the margin is not likely to be anything like 20% with the losses on the secondhand sales.

Take Imurg's example. If AG allow Â£245 on a set that has a retail value of Â£250 it would appear that there is a profit of Â£5. However that Â£250 would have to include VAT so nett sale price approx Â£206.
		
Click to expand...

Ill hold my hands up and admit I completely neglected vat.

oh well. Better buy some more clubs before they go bust!


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			As I say the margin is not likely to be anything like 20% with the losses on the secondhand sales.

Take Imurg's example. If AG allow Â£245 on a set that has a retail value of Â£250 it would appear that there is a profit of Â£5. However that Â£250 would have to include VAT so nett sale price approx Â£206.
		
Click to expand...

Theres no way the retail prices you are quoting would be AG's, Golfbidder maybe but not AG's.I was told by a manager that the tag price on the trade in gear is half the trade in they gave,they are litteraly not selling it anywhere near what they gave for it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			And golfbidder would know that they had AG over a barrel so what do you think they would pay for this surplus stock.
		
Click to expand...

not like they are going to sell to them under their name.. they would use their employees to sell them probably


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 27, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			not like they are going to sell to them under their name.. they would use their employees to sell them probably
		
Click to expand...


I am sorry but that makes absolutely no sense.

How many members of staff do you think they have? And where do you think they would sell hundreds o sets of irons? Car boot? Down the pub? ebay?

AG have 100 branches and if each of them had say ten sets to shift that would be 1000 sets of secondhand kit and by the sound of things on here that may be a modest estimate.


----------



## JakeWS (Nov 27, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			I am sorry but that makes absolutely no sense.

How many members of staff do you think they have? And where do you think they would sell hundreds o sets of irons? Car boot? Down the pub? ebay?

AG have 100 branches and if each of them had say ten sets to shift that would be 1000 sets of secondhand kit and by the sound of things on here that may be a modest estimate.
		
Click to expand...

I've traded in 11 sets so very modest haha.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 27, 2016)

Traded in my mizuno MP 60 set for Â£95 and got a set of titleist AP1.  Tried out the AP2, G iron, Mizuno 900 and the JPX EZ.  Took me 3 visits and about 2 hours on the range to make my decision.  Was very close between the ap1 and g iron.  

Just out of interest how good is the AG fitting process?  Everything for me just came back regular and standard.


----------



## moogie (Nov 27, 2016)

Cherry13 said:



			Just out of interest how good is the AG fitting process?  Everything for me just came back regular and standard.
		
Click to expand...




You don't say........


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 27, 2016)

Mines been consistent 2 degrees upright, which matched my previous irons which were measured 3 times in 3 different retailers.


----------



## simplyme (Nov 28, 2016)

If I have a set of 710 cb sat in the garage (4-pw) what will I roughly receive in trade in? I am looking for a new driver


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 28, 2016)

simplyme said:



			If I have a set of 710 cb sat in the garage (4-pw) what will I roughly receive in trade in? I am looking for a new driver
		
Click to expand...

It should be Â£245 but some people are reporting on here that some managers of stores are offering less that the book value of the deal


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 28, 2016)

Been to local AG today and traded some Â£170 eBay purchased irons for a new M2. Another set on eBay for Â£153 which would net Â£320 trade in value but I don't need that much and can't be bothered with buying something to flog on. Fancy a M2 HL 5 wood so looking for Â£80-Â£100 purchase to get Â£190 trade in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 28, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Been to local AG today and traded some Â£170 eBay purchased irons for a new M2. Another set on eBay for Â£153 which would net Â£320 trade in value but I don't need that much and can't be bothered with buying something to flog on. Fancy a M2 HL 5 wood so looking for Â£80-Â£100 purchase to get Â£190 trade in.
		
Click to expand...

I have the HL 3 wood once I got used to it I really find it flys well

nice club

want the 5 wood but mine just performs so well


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 28, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			I have the HL 3 wood once I got used to it I really find it flys well

nice club

want the 5 wood but mine just performs so well
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the 3 wood would benefit me where I play most of my golf. Nothing wrong with my RBZ stage 2 5 wood, just fancy the M2 to match the driver.....


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Been to local AG today and traded some Â£170 eBay purchased irons for a new M2. Another set on eBay for Â£153 which would net Â£320 trade in value but I don't need that much and can't be bothered with buying something to flog on. Fancy a M2 HL 5 wood so looking for Â£80-Â£100 purchase to get Â£190 trade in.
		
Click to expand...

What irons are you getting on eBay that are giving you Â£153 trade in x 2 that don't cost you Â£150?


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 28, 2016)

Val said:



			What irons are you getting on eBay that are giving you Â£153 trade in x 2 that don't cost you Â£150?
		
Click to expand...

Can PM you item number if you want?


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Can PM you item number if you want?
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, I'll have a butchers


----------



## kmdmr1 (Nov 28, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			Can PM you item number if you want?
		
Click to expand...

PM myself if you will,
I enquired over the weekend about px my TM R11 4-PW,owned since new,cleaned after every round,Â£210 against a new set of Titliest AP1`s


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 28, 2016)

Ive just aquired a set of Titleist 704cb's to trade in at AG if anybody wants anything they trade in at Â£160 but it will have to be for that value or less as I dont want to add cash.


----------



## drewster (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm going to trade in my Vapor Flys on Friday and looking at the PGA Value Guide i should have Â£235ish to put towards something.  I'd rather have Â£180 cash but if anyone wants me to pick them up something then i'm sure that there's a deal to be done, assuming Lincoln are carrying the stock of course !!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

I've filled my bag with expensive new shinies. So only really buying cheap sets now to sell on hybrids for a little profit. 

But anyone one looking to purchase a new driver should head onto eBay and check out 262740775744
just had an offer from him of 145 plus his postage. SomÂ£170. For that you can but any club in the market. 

Have exchanged 3 lots of 3/pw in the 712 cv range for a spend up to Â£440.


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 30, 2016)

I went in the Bristol American golf today set on buying a driver. I wanted a M2 but tried the M1 M2 cobra titleist and Callaway XR. I wasn't striking my driver that well but the sales person said to be honest the best driver is actually your own and he said I was losing distance because I was hitting down on it.and a lesson would help and perhaps come back again. Now I could tell that from looking at all the data but thanked him for his honest opinion and it saved me some cash.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I've filled my bag with expensive new shinies. So only really buying cheap sets now to sell on hybrids for a little profit. 

But anyone one looking to purchase a new driver should head onto eBay and check out 262740775744
just had an offer from him of 145 plus his postage. SomÂ£170. For that you can but any club in the market. 

Have exchanged 3 lots of 3/pw in the 712 cv range for a spend up to Â£440.
		
Click to expand...

does he not release final value fee is paid on the postage aswell? lol so tempted


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			does he not release final value fee is paid on the postage aswell? lol so tempted
		
Click to expand...

im so week

ive ordered them.. ill go get some irons or something with it.... or something I can sell for a profit


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			im so week

ive ordered them.. ill go get some irons or something with it.... or something I can sell for a profit
		
Click to expand...

If you're going for profit. I'd suggest a 917 driver. 

Probabaly get around Â£330 or so. I saw they went. Did you pay the full price or make a cheeky offer?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			If you're going for profit. I'd suggest a 917 driver. 

Probabaly get around Â£330 or so. I saw they went. Did you pay the full price or make a cheeky offer?
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried selling on to golf bidder or are they a no no? Your inbox is full btw!

any loft and flex I should go for in a 917? D2 or D3?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2016)

Lol defo not golf bidder.. just got their email..


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 1, 2016)

How are you guys getting on selling the brand new gear you traded for at AG? Personally Ive found it difficult,dont know weither punters are worried about fakes but even at drastically reduced prices the new gear I have is harder to sell than I thought,people seem to want to pay the extra and buy from shops......


----------



## moogie (Dec 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			How are you guys getting on selling the brand new gear you traded for at AG? Personally Ive found it difficult,dont know weither punters are worried about fakes but even at drastically reduced prices the new gear I have is harder to sell than I thought,people seem to want to pay the extra and buy from shops......
		
Click to expand...




Or everybody has read this thread,  picked up tips,  and doing this for themselves....??


Certainly prices of decent sets to buy off the bay to trade has gone up
Likewise the prices of new gear has fallen......

You've just gotta look in the for sale section on this forum,  people trying to sell on their trades,  but tbh,  at not a great reduction,  same gear freely available on same auction site,  off PGA pros for less

I've been selling mine on quite well
But slashing atleast 25% off the shop prices

Some of my trades have good resale values,  others that I thought would be OK,  didn't go down so well

1 tip for all
Ping G drivers,  LS TEC,  very hard to resell

The market on M2 fairways has long gone now too,  as can be bought for Â£119 and Â£129 delivered on eBay from pros


----------



## Robobum (Dec 1, 2016)

Is the trade in just against other club(s) or can you get anything in store?


----------



## moogie (Dec 1, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Is the trade in just against other club(s) or can you get anything in store?
		
Click to expand...



Just against clubs at all my local stores
Though I believe there's a trial on at some,  whereby you can trade against anything


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			How are you guys getting on selling the brand new gear you traded for at AG? Personally Ive found it difficult,dont know weither punters are worried about fakes but even at drastically reduced prices the new gear I have is harder to sell than I thought,people seem to want to pay the extra and buy from shops......
		
Click to expand...

havent tried yet as the second hand set arrive next week.. I just know im going to have a hard time shifting anything I buy lol cant decide if I should get a set of irons or a driver.. should have about Â£370 to spend in AG


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 1, 2016)

moogie said:



			Or everybody has read this thread,  picked up tips,  and doing this for themselves....??


Certainly prices of decent sets to buy off the bay to trade has gone up
Likewise the prices of new gear has fallen......

You've just gotta look in the for sale section on this forum,  people trying to sell on their trades,  but tbh,  at not a great reduction,  same gear freely available on same auction site,  off PGA pros for less

I've been selling mine on quite well
But slashing atleast 25% off the shop prices

Some of my trades have good resale values,  others that I thought would be OK,  didn't go down so well

1 tip for all
Ping G drivers,  LS TEC,  very hard to resell

The market on M2 fairways has long gone now too,  as can be bought for Â£119 and Â£129 delivered on eBay from pros
		
Click to expand...

Not much interest in a brand new titleist sm6 52 so sold for Â£70,this club retails at AG for Â£119 but buyers are seeing them new from retailers at Â£80.I made Â£35 but bloody hard work .


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 1, 2016)

Am I right in thinking that you can only trade your clubs in against buying new clubs, you don't get cash or a credit voucher?


----------



## J5MBF (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd imagine it difficult to shift because people selling want too much and people buying want a better deal. I was offered an M2 for Â£240, I can but one online myself for that or buy from AG for Â£280. IMO, Â£40 saving doesn't represent a good enough deal for me. Especially as I purchased irons for Â£170 myself and got an M2 easily as trade in was Â£320.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 1, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			I'd imagine it difficult to shift because people selling want too much and people buying want a better deal. I was offered an M2 for Â£240, I can but one online myself for that or buy from AG for Â£280. IMO, Â£40 saving doesn't represent a good enough deal for me. Especially as I purchased irons for Â£170 myself and got an M2 easily as trade in was Â£320.
		
Click to expand...

I can only speak for myself, but I would never buy a club online without prior fitting or testing. It would have to be the exact spec as to what I was fitted for, I might see if that changes if there are some cheap deals on Wedges going around.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2016)

PaulyMcK said:



			I can only speak for myself, but I would never buy a club online without prior fitting or testing. It would have to be the exact spec as to what I was fitted for, I might see if that changes if there are some cheap deals on Wedges going around.
		
Click to expand...

Not just you. I feel exactly the same. I have to hit the club first every time


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not just you. I feel exactly the same. I have to hit the club first every time
		
Click to expand...

Do you think people would be more interested with the receipt included so they can return the club and then be fit for a club for them?


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 1, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Do you think people would be more interested with the receipt included so they can return the club and then be fit for a club for them?
		
Click to expand...

Too much hassle might as well pick out the clubs you like and try them out and chose which one suits you best.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Too much hassle might as well pick out the clubs you like and try them out and chose which one suits you best.
		
Click to expand...

The next purchase is for pure selling on. My bag is done so I got irons to purchase something to sell on

if it came with a receipt totally Â£400 that could be returned within 30 days people could get the club that suits them maybe? For a lower fee than Â£400 obvs


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 1, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			The next purchase is for pure selling on. My bag is done so I got irons to purchase something to sell on

if it came with a receipt totally Â£400 that could be returned within 30 days people could get the club that suits them maybe? For a lower fee than Â£400 obvs
		
Click to expand...

Hear what your saying but from experiance with this people just dont care about the savings when it comes to brand new gear,they want to try out the clubs and chose a club and are happy to pay more for it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Hear what your saying but from experiance with this people just dont care about the savings when it comes to brand new gear,they want to try out the clubs and chose a club and are happy to pay more for it.
		
Click to expand...

no I get that but say I offer them a Â£400 driver with a receipt that they can go back to AG under the 30 day returns policy take it back have Â£400 to spend in store on a driver that they have hit and are happy with.... say I put that up for Â£350 you dont think id get many takers?


----------



## moogie (Dec 1, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			no I get that but say I offer them a Â£400 driver with a receipt that they can go back to AG under the 30 day returns policy take it back have Â£400 to spend in store on a driver that they have hit and are happy with.... say I put that up for Â£350 you dont think id get many takers?
		
Click to expand...



I've sold 2  x Â£400 drivers recently
Titleist 917 D2 drivers
Didn't get Â£350 for either
It's not as easy as you think

It's a hard sell
If somebody is shelling all that out
They more than likely gonna go get fitted and do it properly 
Big investment,  just to take a chance


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2016)

moogie said:



			I've sold 2  x Â£400 drivers recently
Titleist 917 D2 drivers
Didn't get Â£350 for either
It's not as easy as you think

It's a hard sell
If somebody is shelling all that out
They more than likely gonna go get fitted and do it properly 
Big investment,  just to take a chance
		
Click to expand...


must have been easier in the first few weeks now its the end of the deal.. everyones wising up


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 1, 2016)

I have 5 Scotty's and a G30 3 wood to sell, might not make thousands but I don't think I'm going to do badly.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I have 5 Scotty's and a G30 3 wood to sell, might not make thousands but I don't think I'm going to do badly.
		
Click to expand...

Â£100 for a scotty?  lol


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 1, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Â£100 for a scotty?  lol
		
Click to expand...

For any Scotty? Haha.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			For any Scotty? Haha.
		
Click to expand...

a Man can dream lol

to be fair I could technically get one for a little bit more than that with trade ins but I think would cost me my marriage lol


----------



## Val (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I have 5 Scotty's and a G30 3 wood to sell, might not make thousands but I don't think I'm going to do badly.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a deal to be done on the 3w


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 1, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			a Man can dream lol

to be fair I could technically get one for a little bit more than that with trade ins but I think would cost me my marriage lol
		
Click to expand...

I usually aim to get them for about Â£150 to leave me some nice wiggle room.


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 1, 2016)

Val said:



			Is there a deal to be done on the 3w
		
Click to expand...

There most certainly is, regular flex shaft in it.


----------



## Val (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			There most certainly is, regular flex shaft in it.
		
Click to expand...

No use, sorry


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I have 5 Scotty's and a G30 3 wood to sell, might not make thousands but I don't think I'm going to do badly.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck but from my own experiance to shift them you will have to hugely discount them.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2016)

all Newports or something more interesting that may tempt????


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 1, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Good luck but from my own experiance to shift them you will have to hugely discount them,its not as easy as people think.
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting offered Â£240 for them on eBay quite a bit, but going to try shift them on here or Facebook for that save me the 10% fees.


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 1, 2016)

fundy said:



			all Newports or something more interesting that may tempt????
		
Click to expand...

3 Newport 2's, a Newport M1 Mallet and a Futura X7M. All 34 inch.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			3 Newport 2's, a Newport M1 Mallet and a Futura X7M. All 34 inch.
		
Click to expand...

shame the X7m isnt the 37 inch version


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 1, 2016)

fundy said:



			shame the X7m isnt the 37 inch version 

Click to expand...

It wouldn't be the first thing I'd passed off as 3 inches longer than reality.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I'm getting offered Â£240 for them on eBay quite a bit, but going to try shift them on here or Facebook for that save me the 10% fees.
		
Click to expand...

So they retail at Â£279 at AG,the Newport 2016 2's are Â£250 in my local pro shop,i'd take Â£240


----------



## moogie (Dec 1, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			I'm getting offered Â£240 for them on eBay quite a bit, but going to try shift them on here or Facebook for that save me the 10% fees.
		
Click to expand...




I'm surprised you're getting offered as much as that on eBay
240 is tops on eBay for a scotty,  having seen plenty pros selling them on to clear at less.
Can't see anybody paying 240 on here either
Take the 240 on eBay,  even after fees is as good as it's gonna get.
Will still be healthy profit I'd guess

After all
Anybody reading this thread,  could just go buy a set of irons,  max 140-150,  then trade in themself for a scotty of their choice.........it's all been clearly outlined in this thread how to do just that


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2016)

moogie said:



			I'm surprised you're getting offered as much as that on eBay
240 is tops on eBay for a scotty,  having seen plenty pros selling them on to clear at less.
Can't see anybody paying 240 on here either
Take the 240 on eBay,  even after fees is as good as it's gonna get.
Will still be healthy profit I'd guess

After all
Anybody reading this thread,  could just go buy a set of irons,  max 140-150,  then trade in themself for a scotty of their choice.........it's all been clearly outlined in this thread how to do just that
		
Click to expand...

plenty of us are lazy and would take the scotty at 200ish tho


----------



## moogie (Dec 1, 2016)

fundy said:



			plenty of us are lazy and would take the scotty at 200ish tho 

Click to expand...



Yes,  I bet :thup:  and understand too......

If you're serious about 37" x7m ,  then I could ( possibly ) sort you out......


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 2, 2016)

fundy said:



			plenty of us are lazy and would take the scotty at 200ish tho 

Click to expand...

I'll see what I can do about a 37 inch. Â£220 for all my work seems fair all round


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 2, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			It wouldn't be the first thing I'd passed off as 3 inches longer than reality.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2016)

Has anyone had much luck haggling the price of the trade in with AG? I have a set of irons worth Â£368 they say but research tab says Â£440

want to try to get them to meet me in the middle


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 2, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Has anyone had much luck haggling the price of the trade in with AG? I have a set of irons worth Â£368 they say but research tab says Â£440

want to try to get them to meet me in the middle
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the research tab is the correct one.. They are using the Trade in tab...


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I don't think the research tab is the correct one.. They are using the Trade in tab...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know the trade in is the one they use but some stores have been using the research tab and with a set of 8 irons some stores (too far away from me) have been offering the research tab money

just trying to bump them up by Â£30 lol see what I can do


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 2, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I don't think the research tab is the correct one.. They are using the Trade in tab...
		
Click to expand...

Yes trade in tab,I made the mistake of working it out on the resale value tab


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Yes trade in tab,I made the mistake of working it out on the resale value tab 

Click to expand...

whats the return policy like? If I can get Â£370 I can't get a scotty and say a Â£90 putter
but am I correct in thinking I can get Â£370 irons return them and get credit in store to buy that scotty and Â£90 club


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			whats the return policy like? If I can get Â£370 I can't get a scotty and say a Â£90 putter
but am I correct in thinking I can get Â£370 irons return them and get credit in store to buy that scotty and Â£90 club
		
Click to expand...

Id be very surprised if they would allow this but you never know. Your best option is probably call a store that you are unlikely to go near and ask what value you will get, explain it's a birthday present for someone and ask the return policy by asking could they get goods to the value via credit note or what.

Best of luck, if they allow goods to the value like you suggest then thats a game changer for everyone I suspect.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2016)

Val said:



			Id be very surprised if they would allow this but you never know. Your best option is probably call a store that you are unlikely to go near and ask what value you will get, explain it's a birthday present for someone and ask the return policy by asking could they get goods to the value via credit note or what.

Best of luck, if they allow goods to the value like you suggest then thats a game changer for everyone I suspect.
		
Click to expand...

I think someone said you could do it but I'm really not sure anymore


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 3, 2016)

If I was golf bidder I would be taking my sets down to AG one by one trading them in to get some brand new products to sell on my site for more of a profit than I'd make on the second hand sets


----------



## Hendy (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone know if this deal still on. Thinking on getting some vokeys. 

Cheers


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Anyone know if this deal still on. Thinking on getting some vokeys. 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

christmas eve it ends


----------



## Hendy (Dec 5, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## J5MBF (Dec 7, 2016)

Took a punt on some 690 MB's on ebay, paid Â£82 & was going to trade in for an M2 hybrid. They turned up this morning and are actually 690.MB's so the hybrid is now going to be a HL 5 wood. Result!!


----------



## Andy (Dec 7, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			christmas eve it ends
		
Click to expand...

Edinburgh branch running it till after Christmas.


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 8, 2016)

Traded in my old 3 wood for a new M2 3 wood - goes like a rocket! Lovely club for Â£125!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Traded in my old 3 wood for a new M2 3 wood - goes like a rocket! Lovely club for Â£125!
		
Click to expand...

What,up in the air that's useless


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 8, 2016)

I popped my head into the Bolton store last night.  

Saw a battered old set of 710 cb's in there. Grips were ripped, face and grooves were brown and rusty and the shafts were pitted to high heavens. 

The price for these old bangers?

300 quid!

I can't see them actually flogging many of these 2nd handers. Far from it.


----------



## J5MBF (Dec 8, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			I popped my head into the Bolton store last night.  

Saw a battered old set of 710 cb's in there. Grips were ripped, face and grooves were brown and rusty and the shafts were pitted to high heavens. 

The price for these old bangers?

300 quid!

I can't see them actually flogging many of these 2nd handers. Far from it.
		
Click to expand...

I assume that's where AG would expect their staff to actually have common sense & not allow full trade value. Only speaking from my experience but the two sets I traded in were in immaculate condition. Literally just been and dropped some 690.MB's in, I paid Â£82 for them. I was half tempted to try them on the range, looked to have recently new grips to, heads had normal bag clatter. It would make sense AG selling these on, they would be a good buy for someone.


----------



## JakeWS (Dec 10, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			I popped my head into the Bolton store last night.  

Saw a battered old set of 710 cb's in there. Grips were ripped, face and grooves were brown and rusty and the shafts were pitted to high heavens. 

The price for these old bangers?

300 quid!

I can't see them actually flogging many of these 2nd handers. Far from it.
		
Click to expand...

No idea where they got these


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 10, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			No idea where they got these 

Click to expand...

Ha 

Good man.

They were in a terrible state. You did well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2016)

Very disappointed. Went to two AG stores to trade in a couple of putters to get some cash off the new Ping milled offering. Neither had any of these in any model in stock. Grrrrrr


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very disappointed. Went to two AG stores to trade in a couple of putters to get some cash off the new Ping milled offering. Neither had any of these in any model in stock. Grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

You can only do 1 putter per putter anyway. And couldn't you have just ordered it? I've currently got 3 Scotties on order as I've traded in 8 sets of irons and sold all the putter that I bought with them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			You can only do 1 putter per putter anyway. And couldn't you have just ordered it? I've currently got 3 Scotties on order as I've traded in 8 sets of irons and sold all the putter that I bought with them
		
Click to expand...

I have AG vouchers to use. And apparently you can trade more than one (according to AG Camberley)


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

anyone had any luck at returning items bought with traded in products for a gift voucher?


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 10, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			anyone had any luck at returning items bought with traded in products for a gift voucher?
		
Click to expand...

Not personally but I do understand they do sell well on ebay


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2016)

I traded my old Callaway x2 Hot driver, a Â£10 loaded AG card (a longest drive prize), a Â£20 voucher they sent in the post and a Â£10 birthday voucher they give away. I added Â£24 for a Ping Crossover club.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 11, 2016)

Have AG CHANGED the rate from $1.50 ^to around $1.76


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very disappointed. Went to two AG stores to trade in a couple of putters to get some cash off the new Ping milled offering. Neither had any of these in any model in stock. Grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Went to another store and still not a sign of any of these. They are in other shops so not exactly hard to get. Going to mail AG as I'm not happy. I have AG vouchers to use, want this putter and can't spend


----------



## Coffey (Dec 11, 2016)

Their website still says 1.5


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 11, 2016)

Cheers.I worked out my clubs at 313 and they got 260.I'll ask him to th calculation in front of me if I go ahead with the deal on Friday.


----------



## moogie (Dec 11, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I traded my old Callaway x2 Hot driver, a Â£10 loaded AG card (a longest drive prize), a Â£20 voucher they sent in the post and a Â£10 birthday voucher they give away. I added Â£24 for a Ping Crossover club.
		
Click to expand...


How did that work then Chris...??

I only get your driver to be worth Â£56 
+10 +20 +10 +24
= Â£120

Crossover are more than that....

Or did they give you a special OAP double trade in deal on your old driver


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to another store and still not a sign of any of these. They are in other shops so not exactly hard to get. Going to mail AG as I'm not happy. I have AG vouchers to use, want this putter and can't spend
		
Click to expand...

Why not just order it at your local AG?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2016)

moogie said:



			How did that work then Chris...??

I only get your driver to be worth Â£56 
+10 +20 +10 +24
= Â£120

Crossover are more than that....

Or did they give you a special OAP double trade in deal on your old driver 

Click to expand...

They price matched the Ping to Online Golf and gave me slightly more for my driver


----------



## moogie (Dec 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Why not just order it at your local AG?
		
Click to expand...


Can't understand his stance either
Anything advertised on their website as in stock can be ordered and delivered to your local store the next day

Custom orders are available too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2016)

moogie said:



			Can't understand his stance either
Anything advertised on their website as in stock can be ordered and delivered to your local store the next day

Custom orders are available too
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused, but maybe there's a perfectly logical answer............


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm confused, but maybe there's a perfectly logical answer............
		
Click to expand...

Didnt he say he wanted to try a few clubs?

i stand to be corrected, but orders to store are paid in advance. So unless you wanna lump on two or more putters then get a refund on those that you don't like, trying instore stock is only realistic option.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Didnt he say he wanted to try a few clubs?

i stand to be corrected, but orders to store are paid in advance. So unless you wanna lump on two or more putters then get a refund on those that you don't like, trying instore stock is only realistic option.
		
Click to expand...

Orders over the net are paid in advance, but orders in-store you pay when it arrives, that's what happened with me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 11, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Orders over the net are paid in advance, but orders in-store you pay when it arrives, that's what happened with me.
		
Click to expand...

How many clubs did you order though?

if it was a wide variety I'd imagine they'd have no problem. Ordering a batch of putters so then they are left holding the stock?  It so sure. 

That said, before having a paddy and complaining about it, I'd at least enquiry......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			How many clubs did you order though?

if it was a wide variety I'd imagine they'd have no problem. Ordering a batch of putters so then they are left holding the stock?  It so sure. 

That said, before having a paddy and complaining about it, I'd at least enquiry......
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't order a batch, but if you know other places have them, go there, try them out and then order the one you want via AG using vouchers and trade in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Why not just order it at your local AG?
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			Can't understand his stance either
Anything advertised on their website as in stock can be ordered and delivered to your local store the next day

Custom orders are available too
		
Click to expand...

Very simple. I still want to try before I buy. I think I know which model I want but want to try one other first. My point, simple as I thought it was, is I don't understand why they have no stock of any of these latest Ping clubs at any store. Also, if I order online I cannot redeem against my AG vouchers as they are in store only.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very simple. I still want to try before I buy. I think I know which model I want but want to try one other first. My point, simple as I thought it was, is I don't understand why they have no stock of any of these latest Ping clubs at any store. Also, if I order online I cannot redeem against my AG vouchers as they are in store only.
		
Click to expand...

When I bought the Ping Crossover on Friday last week their simulator was broken and they only had it in Tour Stiff but I was assured that I have a 30 day money back guarantee if I didn't want to keep it. So, I guess anyone can try a club out without worry


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2016)

chrisd said:



			When I bought the Ping Crossover on Friday last week their simulator was broken and they only had it in Tour Stiff but I was assured that I have a 30 day money back guarantee if I didn't want to keep it. So, I guess anyone can try a club out without worry
		
Click to expand...

It's the fact there are none in stock TO TRY and the fact that I can only redeem my vouchers in store. I find it frustrating that it's the latest offering from Ping (granted their most expensive ever, but they manage to stock Scotty's) and three stores don't have a single model of any description in store. Off to Northampton on Saturday so I'll see what their store has but not holding my breath


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's the fact there are none in stock TO TRY and the fact that I can only redeem my vouchers in store. I find it frustrating that it's the latest offering from Ping (granted their most expensive ever, but they manage to stock Scotty's) and three stores don't have a single model of any description in store. Off to Northampton on Saturday so I'll see what their store has but not holding my breath
		
Click to expand...

You can check online which stores have what. Saves any wasted journeys

*just checked, don't think you can with a Ping product


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 12, 2016)

AG can get any product from another store within a couple of days for a non obligation to buy viewing,just go instore and ask them to check the product you wants availability from another store,the staff have access to what stocks left in every store.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2016)

Just traded my last set of irons. Picked up a set of MP4's 3-PW for Â£200. Traded in for Â£373 against a 917D2 with the Diamana Blue Stiff Shaft. So, grand total of Â£226 for the Driver. 

They were great to deal with as well. Hit plenty of balls on the range with several different shafts. Was getting the same distance as my M2 but with slightly higher spin.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's the fact there are none in stock TO TRY and the fact that I can only redeem my vouchers in store. I find it frustrating that it's the latest offering from Ping (*granted their most expensive ever,* but they manage to stock Scotty's) and three stores don't have a single model of any description in store. Off to Northampton on Saturday so I'll see what their store has but not holding my breath
		
Click to expand...

This might be the simple explanation. Scottys sell, despite the high price, they sell. Stocking a high price item that there isn't as big a market for is not a practice I would expect any businesses with an ounce of sense to do. 
Can't say I have seen many people play Ping putters (overall) or buy/try one in all the times I have been in a golf retailer. 
So the answer may quite simply be that there is no market for a very high priced Ping that might sit in inventory for a long time while the Scottys fly off the shelf (relatively).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's the fact there are none in stock TO TRY and the fact that I can only redeem my vouchers in store. I find it frustrating that it's the latest offering from Ping (granted their most expensive ever, but they manage to stock Scotty's) and three stores don't have a single model of any description in store. Off to Northampton on Saturday so I'll see what their store has but not holding my breath
		
Click to expand...

Try them in the places you said you know have stock then order in AG, simples&#128515;


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Try them in the places you said you know have stock then order in AG, simples&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

plus one for this

I went to direct golf to try my irons before I bought as their attached to my range... and AG just has launch moniters 

then traded in at AG lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Try them in the places you said you know have stock then order in AG, simples&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere I've tried has them in stock. None of the stores seem to be stocking it. Annoying as they are available everywhere else online but I can't go into a store and redeem the vouchers I have for it unless I order in store to be delivered untried which I'm not prepared to do as I wanted to try first to ensure it's definitely right for me. Just seems very strange. 

In response to the point re SC, they seem to be stocking older models (without too much RRP discount) anyway and so I'd argue there isn't a demand for these either and either don't stock either if you don't want inventory hanging around or make it clear online that it's not available in store


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nowhere I've tried has them in stock. None of the stores seem to be stocking it. Annoying as they are available everywhere else online but I can't go into a store and redeem the vouchers I have for it unless I order in store to be delivered untried which I'm not prepared to do as I wanted to try first to ensure it's definitely right for me. Just seems very strange. 

In response to the point re SC, they seem to be stocking older models (without too much RRP discount) anyway and so I'd argue there isn't a demand for these either and either don't stock either if you don't want inventory hanging around or make it clear online that it's not available in store
		
Click to expand...

Martin have you tried Silvermere. They always seem to have a good range of gear


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2016)

I have. They had the Bergen model but I want to compare that with the Oslo which they didn't have. It's a fair old hike (45-60 minutes depending on traffic) whereas my nearest two AG stores are 15-20 minutes. Might have a look at some clubs/ranges on the way up to Northampton on the off chance and see if they have both


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to another store and still not a sign of any of these. They are in other shops so not exactly hard to get. Going to mail AG as I'm not happy. I have AG vouchers to use, want this putter and can't spend
		
Click to expand...

It was this post you stated they ARE in other shops and you were going to mail AG as you were not happy, now you've put they're not in stock in other shops, hence the confusion!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			It was this post you stated they ARE in other shops and you were going to mail AG as you were not happy, now you've put they're not in stock in other shops, hence the confusion!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Paul

They are in places like Silvermere (although not both models to try frustratingly) and in other stores "online" (should have clarified better) but not being stocked in store by AG. I am sure other retail outlets and pro shops/ranges will have them. It's not a prob, and I'll just take my business elsewhere for the putter and will have to consider other options on what to spend my vouchers on. Won't be clubs as I still have issues with their in store fitting (as I've said before) and will probably just get a new wardrobe for next year although maybe a new pair of golf shoes (like the look of the UA ones)

I just find the whole thing a trifle frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have. They had the Bergen model but I want to compare that with the Oslo which they didn't have. It's a fair old hike (45-60 minutes depending on traffic) whereas my nearest two AG stores are 15-20 minutes. *Might have a look at some clubs/ranges on the way up to Northampton on the off chance and see if they have both*

Click to expand...

if youre looking for independent shops give golfers choice (5 mins from centre of northampton) a call, they may well stock them

Other than that cant think of anywhere else this end that would have them (AG in Milton Keynes do stock Ping putters but havent seen them in there albeit not been in for a month or so)

http://www.golferschoice.co.uk/


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Just traded my last set of irons. Picked up a set of MP4's 3-PW for Â£200. Traded in for Â£373 against a 917D2 with the Diamana Blue Stiff Shaft. So, grand total of Â£226 for the Driver. 

They were great to deal with as well. Hit plenty of balls on the range with several different shafts. Was getting the same distance as my M2 but with slightly higher spin.
		
Click to expand...

How does the M2 go for you mate?
Just had some old irons valued tonight - surprised at the amount so new driver may be on the cards


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			How does the M2 go for you mate?
Just had some old irons valued tonight - surprised at the amount so new driver may be on the cards 

Click to expand...

I absolutely love it mate. Best driver I've owned by a country mile. Very forgiving and very long &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I absolutely love it mate. Best driver I've owned by a country mile. Very forgiving and very long &#62541;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Plus one for that. I'm prob not in the leagues of some on here but I'm finding more fairways and even with set to 14 degree I'm getting nice distance


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I absolutely love it mate. Best driver I've owned by a country mile. Very forgiving and very long &#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, could get expensive this, I only went in for some wedges :rofl:
May give it a go alongside a couple of others (that new Titleist looks a bit steep mind ).
It'll give the shoulder a good workout if nothing else :lol:.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers mate, could get expensive this, I only went in for some wedges :rofl:
May give it a go alongside a couple of others (that new Titleist looks a bit steep mind ).
It'll give the shoulder a good workout if nothing else :lol:.
		
Click to expand...

You back swinging the clubs big man? Let us know when you're up to a knock and we'll get a game sorted :thup:

Another vote for the M2 from me, absolutely love mine. God only knows how far you'd hit one!! :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers mate, could get expensive this, I only went in for some wedges :rofl:
May give it a go alongside a couple of others (that new Titleist looks a bit steep mind ).
It'll give the shoulder a good workout if nothing else :lol:.
		
Click to expand...

Hows the shoulder Andy ?  I've been using Heat Patches on mine and they're working well.


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Just traded my last set of irons. Picked up a set of MP4's 3-PW for Â£200. Traded in for Â£373 against a 917D2 with the Diamana Blue Stiff Shaft. So, grand total of Â£226 for the Driver. 

They were great to deal with as well. Hit plenty of balls on the range with several different shafts. Was getting the same distance as my M2 but with slightly higher spin.
		
Click to expand...

You hit an M2 going cheap now? :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I absolutely love it mate. Best driver I've owned by a country mile. Very forgiving and very long &#62541;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...


Im confused here Wolfy (it doesn't take much) ..So WITB now ? M2 or 917 ?  

Edit - just seen below, Still a TM Tart &#128139;


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2016)

Val said:



			You hit an M2 going cheap now? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Gonna move on the 917. The M2 is just too forgiving to part with. Should get Â£335 or so for it. Nice tidy little profit ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Im confused here Wolfy (it doesn't take much) ..So WITB now ? M2 or 917 ?
		
Click to expand...

The 917 is a seller mate. It's Â£399 everywhere.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 12, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Hows the shoulder Andy ?  I've been using Heat Patches on mine and they're working well.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear yours is ok Dave.
Op went well and fixed ok.Rehab taking a while though.
Just started hitting balls again so hopefully get out for some golf in the new year (shameless attempt at blagging some games off the NW posse )


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Glad to hear yours is ok Dave.
Op went well and fixed ok.Rehab taking a while though.
Just started hitting balls again so hopefully get out for some golf in the new year (shameless attempt at blagging some games off the NW posse )
		
Click to expand...

Open invite to mine mate. Just let me know when you want to play &#128077;


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Glad to hear yours is ok Dave.
Op went well and fixed ok.Rehab taking a while though.
Just started hitting balls again so hopefully get out for some golf in the new year (shameless attempt at blagging some games off the NW posse )
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear mate and it'll be good to see you back out again soon :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			The 917 is a seller mate. It's Â£399 everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still confused :mmm: Why **** about trying different shafts if you're going to shift it?


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Glad to hear yours is ok Dave.
Op went well and fixed ok.Rehab taking a while though.
Just started hitting balls again so hopefully get out for some golf in the new year (shameless attempt at blagging some games off the NW posse )
		
Click to expand...

Doubt you'll be short for offers, welcome at whichever you fancy. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I'm still confused :mmm: Why **** about trying different shafts if you're going to shift it?
		
Click to expand...

Always fun to hit shots on Trackman mate.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Always fun to hit shots on Trackman mate.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like Trackman.  Shows me how  'good' I really am 

Interesting you ended up best with the Diamana. It's what I hit well with the M2, and ended up buying.

Though at weekend was bustin the 3w with a Tour Green.

All very confusing 

Ended up buying the family stuff just to stop me getting a new Aldila shaft for the M2 (which hasn't even been out for a walk yet!)

Je suis une Muppet


----------



## JT77 (Dec 12, 2016)

I just ordered an aldila tour green for my M2 &#128561;


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 12, 2016)

When does this deal finish lads ,I've got a SLDR driver and 3 wood sitting in my garage also 2 clevland wedges that can get punted


----------



## JT77 (Dec 12, 2016)

Think there are 2 schoools of thought Steve. Either Christmas Eve or new year


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

JT77 said:



			I just ordered an aldila tour green for my M2 &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh. We could have a shaft swap-shop. Have a soft spot for Aldila & haven't tried the Silver!!


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 12, 2016)

JT77 said:



			Think there are 2 schoools of thought Steve. Either Christmas Eve or new year
		
Click to expand...

Cheers JT the nearest one to me is Edinburgh and thru there on the 20th so i'll nip in then ,no really needing anything but i'll have a look


----------



## JT77 (Dec 12, 2016)

No probs Steve 
Haha huds hopefully the aldila will be here this week, what u use currently ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for offers lads, fingers crossed on no setbacks and ok weather :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2016)

JT77 said:



			No probs Steve 
Haha huds hopefully the aldila will be here this week, what u use currently ?
		
Click to expand...

Just swapped a Tour Green 75 / Fly Z + for an M2 / Diamana Blue 60. Current theory is could do with some more air time, time will tell!!


----------



## JT77 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hope it works mate!


----------



## Green Man (Dec 13, 2016)

Has anyone returned any clubs bought using the trade in scheme? How do they reimburse you? Do you get store credit for the trade in value as obviously they won't be in a position to give you back the clubs you have traded in.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2016)

Green Man said:



			Has anyone returned any clubs bought using the trade in scheme? How do they reimburse you? Do you get store credit for the trade in value as obviously they won't be in a position to give you back the clubs you have traded in.
		
Click to expand...

I may well be able to tell you tomorrow as I'm popping back there with my Ping Crossover


----------



## Green Man (Dec 13, 2016)

Cheers If you can post that would help.

I want to be a bit cheeky. If I can get a store credit voucher. I want to return the driver I got which I decided I don't need and put the voucher in with my irons to get a new set of irons.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 13, 2016)

Green Man said:



			Cheers If you can post that would help.

I want to be a bit cheeky. If I can get a store credit voucher. I want to return the driver I got which I decided I don't need and put the voucher in with my irons to get a new set of irons.
		
Click to expand...

I will post up the result but it is a money back 30 day guarantee. I'll likely change for an M2 3 wood


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2016)

Think I'm going to go for some Adidas Tour Boost 360 with my AG vouchers. I've struggled with Adidas before but prepared to give them another go and as technically I'm not paying for them it seems a fair bet. I can't find any clubs I want so look out for a new wardrobe coming soon. You watch, they'll be the Ping putters in stock in Northampton now I've changed my mind


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 13, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I will post up the result but it is a money back 30 day guarantee. I'll likely change for an M2 3 wood
		
Click to expand...

I haven't done it but I know the shop said they didn't have any issues if I wanted to take back


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 13, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			When does this deal finish lads ,I've got a SLDR driver and 3 wood sitting in my garage also 2 clevland wedges that can get punted
		
Click to expand...

Any chance one of the wedges is a 48 cb?


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 13, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Any chance one of the wedges is a 48 cb?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate there 52 and 56 can't remember which model they are of the top of my head other than there black in colour


----------



## Chrisb83 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've got a Cleveland CG16 48 wedge sitting in the spares bag


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 14, 2016)

Swindon store manager confirmed that the deal is carrying on into next year. Means we should be able to trade in for all of the new gear the companies are bringing out. 

Apparently the trial on stuff outside of clubs is only in Ireland. 

I've been buying sets of irons at a silly rate and trading them in for Scottys (which are now running low everywhere from what Titleist have told them). selling them at Â£225 and making a nice profit.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chrisb83 said:



			I've got a Cleveland CG16 48 wedge sitting in the spares bag
		
Click to expand...

Im after a rotex 2 really buddy, but im listening. How much posted buddy?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2016)

I took my Ping Crossover club back today on their 30 day money back guarantee and swapped it for an equivalent priced M1 19* Hybrid so I'm pretty happy. Sadly I forgot to ask if it could be taken back as a credit, but I'm popping back there on Friday, so if required I could pose the question then.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2016)

When I was at my local AG yesterday they had my traded in Mizuno JPX850 forged clubs up for sale for exactly what they gave me for the trade in (Â£350)


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2016)

AG at Thorpe Wood were not exactly liberal with their trade ins. They took the website valuation as a starting point then looked for anything on the club that they could use to knock a couple of quid off for.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 15, 2016)

GB72 said:



			AG at Thorpe Wood were not exactly liberal with their trade ins. They took the website valuation as a starting point then looked for anything on the club that they could use to knock a couple of quid off for.
		
Click to expand...

My store is not even looking at the site anymore. They know I know the deal


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 15, 2016)

Done well out of the deal.. I bought some Titleist 712 CBs 2-PW for Â£185 on ebay

AG said they would either give me Â£370 for 3-PW or Â£410 for 2-PW

they stayed firm that I couldn't use the extra against some balls or something. the irons I had my eye on (callaway XR irons) were Â£399 but I got them to price match for Â£379. So I said id take the Â£370 and chance my arm selling the 2 iron myself. Paid Â£9 difference.

total outlay Â£194

2 iron sold by auction for Â£36 with Â£5 delivery

after fees Â£31 profit

Â£163 I need to sell irons for to break even

I went to a different AG on way home from work one day.. (tip here) I noticed that on my account the purchase showed up as Â£379 with no trade in listed. So I pretended I lost my receipt. Gave them a story how my dad wanted irons for xmas but mum beat me too it. got the Â£379 back on a voucher.

got a buyer lined up for the voucher at work for Â£300 

Â£137 total profit


----------



## J5MBF (Dec 15, 2016)

Been waiting 8 days for my 5 wood which was due from another store, had a call today and the chap said 'just checking you collected your 5 wood?'. Errr, no mate I haven't. 'Oh, I'll chase it up'. Still awaiting a call as to when it will appear.


----------



## Chaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

Done quite well off my last deal before Christmas! 

Bought 3-PW 690 CB irons off eBay for Â£58, got Â£160 trade in for them.

Fancied a Scotty X7, priced up for Â£279, got it price matched to Â£241.

Total outlay for a brand new Scotty Â£139 :cheers:


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 16, 2016)

Chaddy said:



			Done quite well off my last deal before Christmas! 

Bought 3-PW 690 CB irons off eBay for Â£58, got Â£160 trade in for them.

Fancied a Scotty X7, priced up for Â£279, got it price matched to Â£241.

Total outlay for a brand new Scotty Â£139 :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


whats the cheapest someone has found a Newport 2 for that they've used for price match?


----------



## Chaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			whats the cheapest someone has found a Newport 2 for that they've used for price match?
		
Click to expand...

I asked yesterday and someone had Â£269 from TonyValentine but their website is down.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 16, 2016)

Chaddy said:



			I asked yesterday and someone had Â£269 from TonyValentine but their website is down.
		
Click to expand...


haha yeah that was me


----------



## LCW (Dec 16, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Done well out of the deal.. I bought some Titleist 712 CBs 2-PW for Â£185 on ebay

AG said they would either give me Â£370 for 3-PW or Â£410 for 2-PW

they stayed firm that I couldn't use the extra against some balls or something. the irons I had my eye on (callaway XR irons) were Â£399 but I got them to price match for Â£379. So I said id take the Â£370 and chance my arm selling the 2 iron myself. Paid Â£9 difference.

total outlay Â£194

2 iron sold by auction for Â£36 with Â£5 delivery

after fees Â£31 profit

Â£163 I need to sell irons for to break even

I went to a different AG on way home from work one day.. (tip here) I noticed that on my account the purchase showed up as Â£379 with no trade in listed. So I *pretended* I lost my receipt. Gave them a *story* how my dad wanted irons for xmas but mum beat me too it. got the Â£379 back on a voucher.

got a buyer lined up for the voucher at work for Â£300 

Â£137 total profit
		
Click to expand...

I had no issue with the first part of your post as it didn't seem like needless profiteering but seriously we wonder why so many companies (in all industries) are being driven out of business when acts like the rest of your post are happening.  Not something I would be personally be proud of plastering over a forum.  

Lets just all use the "pull the ladder up jack" idea screw over american golf and land thousands out of a job. Your playing golf a *first world* luxury and you go through all that to earn Â£137.


----------



## Chaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			haha yeah that was me
		
Click to expand...

Haha sorry mate! Miles away. To be fair I think I could have said Newport for the Â£241 because as I went in on the evening, the pro shop they were going to ring was closed. Might be a good idea to do yours on an evening...


----------



## pool888 (Dec 16, 2016)

Has anyone had to return a product and what are your options? I traded in some irons and bought a Ping G hybrid, but have since bought a second hand set of irons with the exact same hybrid included. The AG one is still in the wrapper so shouldn't be a problem just wondered if I would need to buy an alternative club, or if you can get a voucher? If you do get a voucher how do they restrict it to use it against clubs only?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 16, 2016)

LCW said:



			I had no issue with the first part of your post as it didn't seem like needless profiteering but seriously we wonder why so many companies (in all industries) are being driven out of business when acts like the rest of your post are happening.  Not something I would be personally be proud of plastering over a forum.  

Lets just all use the "pull the ladder up jack" idea screw over american golf and land thousands out of a job. Your playing golf a *first world* luxury and you go through all that to earn Â£137.
		
Click to expand...

I seriously disagree with this post. 

If a company as large as American Golf has a flawed promotion then i don't see why someone shouldn't take advantage of it. Its called being opportunistic. 

American Golf are not losing money through this promotion.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I seriously disagree with this post. 

If a company as large as American Golf has a flawed promotion then i don't see why someone shouldn't take advantage of it. Its called being opportunistic. 

American Golf are not losing money through this promotion.
		
Click to expand...

I think its the final part that's a little hard for some to stomach.

I've sold plenty on, but going in and lying about a situation to get cash vouchers, isn't opportunistic.


----------



## drewster (Dec 16, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I seriously disagree with this post. 

If a company as large as American Golf has a flawed promotion then i don't see why someone shouldn't take advantage of it. Its called being opportunistic. 

American Golf are not losing money through this promotion.
		
Click to expand...


Can't help but agree, i have no sympathy with American Golf at all . They have "screwed over" the general public and your average golf pro for years . I'm sure there's a method behind their madness but it the meantime why shouldn't folk "make hay while the sun shines"


----------



## LCW (Dec 16, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I seriously disagree with this post. 

If a company as large as American Golf has a flawed promotion then i don't see why someone shouldn't take advantage of it. Its called being opportunistic. 

American Golf are not losing money through this promotion.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate your opinion but I completely disagree with it as well.

They have done a promotion to try and drum up business for themselves and for customers where both people win.  AG get footfall and probably used these promotions to earn good attachment rates on products they may make some money off.  I.E they may lose on some irons you get in the trade in but made some cash on balls bags etc you pick up at the same time for an example.  I have no issue with someone using an old set of clubs (even getting them on ebay) and making a "profit" to get themselves so new bats.  No issue at all.

My issue is going into another store within the AG golf family and using *deceit* which is exactly what it is to obtain a voucher (he would never normally have got) which is then being sold on.  He openly said he made up some story about his dad to do this and IMO it does not sit right with me.  He put it on a public forum, i disagree and am calling him out on it.  If we all took this attitude then our businesses would be doomed.  

Not going to get into a bitch fest really was just adding my 2p.  Situations like this always remind me of a C.S Lewis quote â€œIntegrity is doing the right thing, even when no one is watching.â€  I don't think this is the right thing to do but if he does then there is not a lot more can be said.

EDIT 





			I think its the final part that's a little hard for some to stomach.
		
Click to expand...





I've sold plenty on, but going in and lying about a situation to get cash vouchers, isn't opportunistic.


Click to expand...

This is the part I was getting at not the use of the trade in system


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 16, 2016)

LCW said:



			Appreciate your opinion but I completely disagree with it as well.

They have done a promotion to try and drum up business for themselves and for customers where both people win.  AG get footfall and probably used these promotions to earn good attachment rates on products they may make some money off.  I.E they may lose on some irons you get in the trade in but made some cash on balls bags etc you pick up at the same time for an example.  I have no issue with someone using an old set of clubs (even getting them on ebay) and making a "profit" to get themselves so new bats.  No issue at all.

My issue is going into another store within the AG golf family and using *deceit* which is exactly what it is to obtain a voucher (he would never normally have got) which is then being sold on.  He openly said he made up some story about his dad to do this and IMO it does not sit right with me.  He put it on a public forum, i disagree and am calling him out on it.  If we all took this attitude then our businesses would be doomed.  

Not going to get into a bitch fest really was just adding my 2p.  Situations like this always remind me of a C.S Lewis quote â€œIntegrity is doing the right thing, even when no one is watching.â€  I don't think this is the right thing to do but if he does then there is not a lot more can be said.

EDIT 



This is the part I was getting at not the use of the trade in system

Click to expand...


 Ok, then we are borderline in agreement. 

My only thought would be - do it really make a difference? getting a voucher and selling it on is no different to getting a club and selling it on (which you say you dont really have an issue with)? AG still get the same business - although i except the voucher might be used for stuff other than clubs.

Put it this way, if AG open up the offer to stuff other than clubs, i will be buying Pro V1s at an astronomical rate and selling them on the cheap. But i wont be trying to manipulate the offer


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 16, 2016)

Just a few things to bear in mind (in my opinion)......

1. AG seem to have extended the deal so they can't feel that they're losing out too badly. The original deal was for 'this month' so they could have withdrawn in any time within the last few months.
2. There is an active poster on the forum who works for AG who (I imagine) will have seen this thread and yet the deal still continues so those making the effort to buy off eBay etc etc are in the minority and they don't really care.

From a personal point of view I don't necessarily agree with the dishonesty of going in and making up a story however it wasn't like money was given back to the poster, it was a voucher that will be spent in store anyway. I don't agree that AG are being screwed over at all, they're happy to keep the offer going and if people can make it work for them then why not!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2016)

pool888 said:



			Has anyone had to return a product and what are your options? I traded in some irons and bought a Ping G hybrid, but have since bought a second hand set of irons with the exact same hybrid included. The AG one is still in the wrapper so shouldn't be a problem just wondered if I would need to buy an alternative club, or if you can get a voucher? If you do get a voucher how do they restrict it to use it against clubs only?
		
Click to expand...

I traded in a driver/vouchers/cash for a Ping Crossover and when I got home I didn't like it, i took it back under the 30 day money back guarantee and could have had my money back but chose to take a hybrid instead at the same value - no problem at all


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 16, 2016)

Has nobody seen Peter Finch's video on this?....He also disagrees with the whole situation in that its killing the local PGA shops and will eventually be a vicious circle.

Yes...I have taken advantage of the offer...but  lying to take advantage of the situation is taking the Michael in my opinion. No wonder the country is such disarray!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2016)

glynntaylor said:



			Has nobody seen Peter Finch's video on this?....He also disagrees with the whole situation in that its killing the local PGA shops and will eventually be a vicious circle.

Yes...I have taken advantage of the offer...but  lying to take advantage of the situation is taking the Michael in my opinion. No wonder the country is such disarray!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have too much sympathy for the club pros/ Unfortunately i meet far too many now that aren't interested in any sort of service and their prices are usually a Lot more than AG. 

Most of us don't go to our local farmer for meats and dairies these days and yet somehow feel obliged to help our a club pro?.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't have too much sympathy for the club pros/ Unfortunately i meet far too many now that aren't interested in any sort of service and their prices are usually a Lot more than AG. 

Most of us don't go to our local farmer for meats and dairies these days and yet somehow feel obliged to help our a club pro?.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I've been lucky, last club the pro would ask what I'd seen it at and where and would either match it or get close.  Usually got the business even if he couldn't match it as it was worth it for the service he provided over the bother of sending anything back yourself.

Just had a Mizuno fit with the pro at the current club, no charge, and he is as good as matching AG's price on the irons (he's 50p per iron more expensive for 7) plus will get me a half price wedge with an iron set.

I wonder how many give their pro a chance?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Maybe I've been lucky, last club the pro would ask what I'd seen it at and where and would either match it or get close.  Usually got the business even if he couldn't match it as it was worth it for the service he provided over the bother of sending anything back yourself.

Just had a Mizuno fit with the pro at the current club, no charge, and he is as good as matching AG's price on the irons (he's 50p per iron more expensive for 7) plus will get me a half price wedge with an iron set.

I wonder how many give their pro a chance?
		
Click to expand...

It's all well them matching a price, but their initial prices far exceed ag on most occasions, i look around for the best deals and some pros have matched occasionally. But if they're willing to start high hoping to take advantage of people to sh or naive to ask then i feel no guilt not using them.


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2016)

I understand the sentiment of supporting your Pro and/or their assistants, but it has to be a two-way street!

I see some Pro's in the same light as a landlord, always moaning about something or someone and yet are doing pretty well for themselves, in most cases.

Pro's for me should be able to very easily match AG or the main online stores as quite simply they don't have the overheads of rent, rates, utility bills etc, as such, there margins on items they have to pay a little more for should equal out, and let's be honest, how many declare their lessons to the tax man, all in lovely cash :mmm: 

I don't subscribe to the 'hard done by' Pro, you make your business work for you, they've got a captive audience in the membership and it's up to them to know what they want and what their buying from elsewhere, and more importantly know why, how many times do you get asked what you've bought recently by your Pro and why, I'd say never! 

I buy items from mine and I've spent a lot of money with him this last year, but I'd never buy from him exclusively, I think many of them have it easy, sometimes that easy they don't get off their backsides and go that extra mile for you and sometimes it comes across as too much trouble for them, well sunshine, you only get out what you put in.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I understand the sentiment of supporting your Pro and/or their assistants, but it has to be a two-way street!

I see some Pro's in the same light as a landlord, always moaning about something or someone and yet are doing pretty well for themselves, in most cases.

Pro's for me should be able to very easily match AG or the main online stores as quite simply they don't have the overheads of rent, rates, utility bills etc, as such, there margins on items they have to pay a little more for should equal out, and let's be honest, how many declare their lessons to the tax man, all in lovely cash :mmm: 

I don't subscribe to the 'hard done by' Pro, you make your business work for you, they've got a captive audience in the membership and it's up to them to know what they want and what their buying from elsewhere, and more importantly know why, how many times do you get asked what you've bought recently by your Pro and why, I'd say never! 

I buy items from mine and I've spent a lot of money with him this last year, but I'd never buy from him exclusively, I think many of them have it easy, sometimes that easy they don't get off their backsides and go that extra mile for you and sometimes it comes across as too much trouble for them, well sunshine, you only get out what you put in.....
		
Click to expand...

exactly!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Maybe I've been lucky, last club the pro would ask what I'd seen it at and where and would either match it or get close.  Usually got the business even if he couldn't match it as it was worth it for the service he provided over the bother of sending anything back yourself.

Just had a Mizuno fit with the pro at the current club, no charge, and he is as good as matching AG's price on the irons (he's 50p per iron more expensive for 7) plus will get me a half price wedge with an iron set.

I wonder how many give their pro a chance?
		
Click to expand...

Our Pro will match AG - I guess the double trade in has rather stuffed him though


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 16, 2016)

This is exactly what Finch is saying!

Most shops could price match AG however not on this planet do trade in let alone double the value. Therefore pros are shifting the stock. Take the new TM... Many have prob got loads of old stock to shift before even takining in the 2017  new product. This stock may have sold if it wasn't for the AG offer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			It's all well them matching a price, *but their initial prices far exceed ag on most occasions*, i look around for the best deals and some pros have matched occasionally. But if they're willing to start high hoping to take advantage of people to sh or naive to ask then i feel no guilt not using them.
		
Click to expand...

Except that his initial quote was the 50p per club higher one and he's offered me a deal on a wedge that I've never seen at AG.  Oh, and that price is with an upgraded shaft that I'm not seeing at AG.




Fish said:



*I understand the sentiment of supporting your Pro and/or their assistants, but it has to be a two-way street!*

I see some Pro's in the same light as a landlord, always moaning about something or someone and yet are doing pretty well for themselves, in most cases.

Pro's for me should be able to very easily match AG or the main online stores as quite simply they don't have the overheads of rent, rates, utility bills etc, as such, there margins on items they have to pay a little more for should equal out, and let's be honest, how many declare their lessons to the tax man, all in lovely cash :mmm: 

I don't subscribe to the 'hard done by' Pro, you make your business work for you, they've got a captive audience in the membership and it's up to them to know what they want and what their buying from elsewhere, and more importantly know why, how many times do you get asked what you've bought recently by your Pro and why, I'd say never! 

I buy items from mine and I've spent a lot of money with him this last year, but I'd never buy from him exclusively, I think many of them have it easy, sometimes that easy they don't get off their backsides and go that extra mile for you and sometimes it comes across as too much trouble for them, well sunshine, you only get out what you put in.....
		
Click to expand...

Indeed; unfortunately too many members see it as a one-way street in my experience.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Except that his initial quote was the 50p per club higher one and he's offered me a deal on a wedge that I've never seen at AG.  Oh, and that price is with an upgraded shaft that I'm not seeing at AG.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt going by your example, i wouldnt haggle over 50p a club lol.

Its more the essentionals that i think they take the mickey with, most the clubs i've played at, they'll charged considerably more than ag for balls and gloves as they know hey have you over a barrell if they are what you need.

Not all of them of course, just like not all ag staff are pushy and clueless. But simply in my experience they're havent been enough good pro's to win me over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2016)

glynntaylor said:



			Has nobody seen Peter Finch's video on this?....He also disagrees with the whole situation in that its killing the local PGA shops and will eventually be a vicious circle.

Yes...I have taken advantage of the offer...but  lying to take advantage of the situation is taking the Michael in my opinion. No wonder the country is such disarray!
		
Click to expand...

I saw it and agreed with him totally. I was lucky that my old pro was excellent at price matching and doing deals although I was perhaps lucky that I've known him years outside of golf and so that probably helped. I've not had much cash spare to spend with the new pro we have so can't say whether he'll do a deal or not.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2016)

glynntaylor said:



			Has nobody seen Peter Finch's video on this?....He also disagrees with the whole situation in that its killing the local PGA shops and will eventually be a vicious circle.

Yes...I have taken advantage of the offer...but  lying to take advantage of the situation is taking the Michael in my opinion. No wonder the country is such disarray!
		
Click to expand...

isnt taking advantage of the offer in the first place (i.e selling clubs that were purchased off ebay) not taking the michael? I have to admit I felt awful afterwards but glad to get rid of the clubs. should never have done it. when I got the clubs off ebay I took them to the shop and had to lie to even get the clubs I wanted (well come up with an excuse) as the guy goes "didnt you buy new irons only a month ago?" so felt like I had to justify this incase they went nope mate not a chance your not selling us these

so the whole situation whilst making a bit of profit hasnt left the best of tastes in the mouth and I wont be going back on ebay to buy any more clubs personally as the hassle and dishonesty from me made me feel bad. I felt like I had to fib , not in order to get the voucher as they would have given it anyways just to avoid the awkwardness.

not my finest hour I will admit but least the mrs is happy. didn't loose face with her as I didn't loose money but lost a lot of dignity and respect for myself personally.

on a side note the manager did remark when authorising the refund on behalf of the sales guy "dont worry we will get the money back when he spends the voucher.. swings and roundabouts"

ive used the offer 3 times in total. twice was as the offer is intended . to buy new clubs for personal use and that felt good. like ive said the 3rd time I'm not overly proud of


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			isnt taking advantage of the offer in the first place (i.e selling clubs that were purchased off ebay) not taking the michael? I have to admit I felt awful afterwards but glad to get rid of the clubs. should never have done it. when I got the clubs off ebay I took them to the shop and had to lie to even get the clubs I wanted (well come up with an excuse) as the guy goes "didnt you buy new irons only a month ago?" so felt like I had to justify this incase they went nope mate not a chance your not selling us these

so the whole situation whilst making a bit of profit hasnt left the best of tastes in the mouth and I wont be going back on ebay to buy any more clubs personally as the hassle and dishonesty from me made me feel bad. I felt like I had to fib , not in order to get the voucher as they would have given it anyways just to avoid the awkwardness.

not my finest hour I will admit but least the mrs is happy. didn't loose face with her as I didn't loose money but lost a lot of dignity and respect for myself personally.

on a side note the manager did remark when authorising the refund on behalf of the sales guy "dont worry we will get the money back when he spends the voucher.. swings and roundabouts"

ive used the offer 3 times in total. twice was as the offer is intended . to buy new clubs for personal use and that felt good. like ive said the 3rd time I'm not overly proud of
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt beat yourself up mate. Re the white lie to get the voucher, maybe not the greatest thing in the world, but wont hurt anyone. I've sold loads of clubs, athough my local ag have never complained when i've taken sets in for exchange. Anyine buying the clubs from you online is also getting a good price on new goods, so i dont lose sleep over that.'


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I wouldnt beat yourself up mate. Re the white lie to get the voucher, maybe not the greatest thing in the world, but wont hurt anyone. I've sold loads of clubs, athough my local ag have never complained when i've taken sets in for exchange. Anyine buying the clubs from you online is also getting a good price on new goods, so i dont lose sleep over that.'
		
Click to expand...

yeah now I have the voucher I am selling to a friend to split the cost and he is happy to have a saving. so I guess AG get their sales that way.

I should have resisted buying them off ebay in the first place lol but whats done is done


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 16, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			isnt taking advantage of the offer in the first place (i.e selling clubs that were purchased off ebay) not taking the michael? I have to admit I felt awful afterwards but glad to get rid of the clubs. should never have done it. when I got the clubs off ebay I took them to the shop and had to lie to even get the clubs I wanted (well come up with an excuse) as the guy goes "didnt you buy new irons only a month ago?" so felt like I had to justify this incase they went nope mate not a chance your not selling us these

so the whole situation whilst making a bit of profit hasnt left the best of tastes in the mouth and I wont be going back on ebay to buy any more clubs personally as the hassle and dishonesty from me made me feel bad. I felt like I had to fib , not in order to get the voucher as they would have given it anyways just to avoid the awkwardness.

not my finest hour I will admit but least the mrs is happy. didn't loose face with her as I didn't loose money but lost a lot of dignity and respect for myself personally.

on a side note the manager did remark when authorising the refund on behalf of the sales guy "dont worry we will get the money back when he spends the voucher.. swings and roundabouts"

ive used the offer 3 times in total. twice was as the offer is intended . to buy new clubs for personal use and that felt good. like ive said the 3rd time I'm not overly proud of
		
Click to expand...

my shop know know that I am buying sets to take in and sell the clubs for profit. I've been honest up front and they don't care at all. It still looks good on their sales.

im comfortably into double figures on trades now and still have 3 sets in the post. You're right in that American golf get a sale,i make a small profit and the buyer gets a bloody great deal.

im not doing anything wrong, I'm being opportunistic.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I traded in a driver/vouchers/cash for a Ping Crossover and when I got home I didn't like it, i took it back under the 30 day money back guarantee and could have had my money back but chose to take a hybrid instead at the same value - no problem at all
		
Click to expand...

Since when have AG given money back on returns
Rubbish ive worked for them and they stopped this policy years ago,read what it says on the bottom of all there reciepts,exchange or vouchers.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Since when have AG given money back on returns
Rubbish ive worked for them and they stopped this policy years ago,read what it says on the bottom of all there reciepts,exchange or vouchers.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a Mini driver some months ago for cash and took it back under their guarantee and I definitely was offered the cash back - I did,  in the end, take away different mini driver but I was definitely offered my cash back


----------



## ventura (Dec 16, 2016)

Interesting comment on the Peter Finch video from someone who says they work at AG. Currently recruiting for an eBay trading assistant so assuming they'all be trying to get rid of a lot of these there.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2016)

ventura said:



			Interesting comment on the Peter Finch video from someone who says they work at AG. Currently recruiting for an eBay trading assistant so assuming they'all be trying to get rid of a lot of these there.
		
Click to expand...

The local shop told me that they were looking for an Ebay sales person


----------



## ger147 (Dec 16, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Since when have AG given money back on returns
Rubbish ive worked for them and they stopped this policy years ago,read what it says on the bottom of all there reciepts,exchange or vouchers.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a hybrid for collection in store, didn't like it and returned it to the store with the wrapper still on and got a full refund, and that was earlier this year.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2016)

ger147 said:



			I ordered a hybrid for collection in store, didn't like it and returned it to the store with the wrapper still on and got a full refund, and that was earlier this year.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you order online they have to give you money back under the distance selling goods act however if you buy in store you see what your purchasing so they don't have to offer money back


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I bought a Mini driver some months ago for cash and took it back under their guarantee and I definitely was offered the cash back - I did,  in the end, take away different mini driver but I was definitely offered my cash back
		
Click to expand...

I can understand if you bought something online and returned for cash but bought instore AG never give a cash or debit card refunds,this was drummed into sales assistants from AG HQ all the time,it was and is a big no no,you must have been served by a newbie .


----------



## ger147 (Dec 16, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			I think if you order online they have to give you money back under the distance selling goods act however if you buy in store you see what your purchasing so they don't have to offer money back
		
Click to expand...

I didn't pay in advance via the website, paid by debit card in the shop when I picked it up and got a full refund when I returned it.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 16, 2016)

So some of you guys are getting cash refunds on items you got with the double deal trade ins?are you going to the same AG's cos seriously it isnt their policy and also really makes a mockery of the double deal trade in.
Buy set of clubs for Â£100, get Â£250 trade in which can easily be done,add Â£50 for a Â£300 driver,total outlay Â£150,refunded Â£300 cash on the item returned for Â£150 cash profit every time 
If I was the guy on here with all the gear he got from the double deal trade in I wouldnt try to resale it all privately i'd just go to one of the stores that gives a cash refund and drop the whole lot on them as a return for retail value.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 16, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			So some of you guys are getting cash refunds on items you got with the double deal trade ins?are you going to the same AG's cos seriously it isnt their policy and also really makes a mockery of the double deal trade in.
Buy set of clubs for Â£100, get Â£250 trade in which can easily be done,add Â£50 for a Â£300 driver,total outlay Â£150,refunded Â£300 cash on the item returned for Â£150 cash profit every time 
If I was the guy on here with all the gear he got from the double deal trade in I wouldnt try to resale it all privately i'd just go to one of the stores that gives a cash refund and drop the whole lot on them as a return for retail value.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about anyone else posting about refunds but my cash refund was earlier this year, nothing to do with trade ins or this current double value trade in deal.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 17, 2016)

I updated my irons, was really unsure I knew I had some technical issues. I was thinking I would probably take the new stuff back but I have really liked the new irons they have not altered my distances and they have improved my flight. 
I would recommend the Callaway XR OS, I pulled a face when he suggested them but seriously they are really good.


----------



## Hendy (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone know if this will run after Xmas. Its 160mile round trip for me and when you drive for a living it's hard to get yourself motivated for the journey this time of year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Anyone know if this will run after Xmas. Its 160mile round trip for me and when you drive for a living it's hard to get yourself motivated for the journey this time of year
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware it's definitely going on after christmas and not sure and end date has been set


----------



## ger147 (Dec 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As far as I'm aware it's definitely going on after christmas and not sure and end date has been set
		
Click to expand...

I was told today it was up to Xmas Eve but no idea of that's right or not, only what I was told in the shop.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2016)

ger147 said:



			I was told today it was up to Xmas Eve but no idea of that's right or not, only what I was told in the shop.
		
Click to expand...

See I was told in AG Northampton today it was ongoing


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2016)

Went to AG today, my uncle got me a set of 2 footjoy gloves (the ones I use) just in the wrong size (I have tiny hands) I guessed he got in his local AG as he normally does so I just had a quick chat with the man who sold me my new irons and he swapped them (no receipt) for the smaller size

Little things like that will keep me going back for sure. Top stuff


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 26, 2016)

AG still advertising double discount on FB today.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 26, 2016)

Why is it AG always go with the lower PGA price guide figure with the double trade ins? A friend took a Callaway 816 diamond driver brand new still in its wrapper and they insisted they only trade on the lower figure.Take a completely beat up same driver in and you get the same trade in


----------



## xcore (Dec 26, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Why is it AG always go with the lower PGA price guide figure with the double trade ins? A friend took a Callaway 816 diamond driver brand new still in its wrapper and they insisted they only trade on the lower figure.Take a completely beat up same driver in and you get the same trade in 

Click to expand...

they are a business?


----------



## Region3 (Dec 26, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			Why is it AG always go with the lower PGA price guide figure with the double trade ins? A friend took a Callaway 816 diamond driver brand new still in its wrapper and they insisted they only trade on the lower figure.Take a completely beat up same driver in and you get the same trade in 

Click to expand...

There is only one figure on the trade in tab. More on the research tab but they don't (shouldn't be) use that.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 27, 2016)

Region3 said:



			There is only one figure on the trade in tab. More on the research tab but they don't (shouldn't be) use that.
		
Click to expand...

^This^. I've used the trade in twice and both times has the trade tab up on my phone so I can show the amount to expect. AG should be simply using the trade tab and not research


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 27, 2016)

This http://valueguide.pga.com/library/41/iron-set/titleist/704cb/


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2016)

shivas irons said:



			This http://valueguide.pga.com/library/41/iron-set/titleist/704cb/

Click to expand...

No that's the research tab as has been pointed out. Next to it is the trade in tab that will give one price only. That's the one they should be using.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 27, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			No that's the research tab as has been pointed out. Next to it is the trade in tab that will give one price only. That's the one they should be using.
		
Click to expand...

And that's the one they used when I traded in my set of irons.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2016)

ger147 said:



			And that's the one they used when I traded in my set of irons.
		
Click to expand...

Which one? Trade in is the one they are meant to use (and the one Bannockburn, Corstorphine, Braid Hills and Livingston all used).


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 27, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Which one? Trade in is the one they are meant to use (and the one Bannockburn, Corstorphine, Braid Hills and Livingston all used).
		
Click to expand...

Where does it say they HAVE to use trade value? It says it's a guide. Having taken loads their id say they have used both equally. If sets are in bad condition why shouldn't they use the lower value? Also if it's not a full set then they have to use research as that has options for partial sets.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Where does it say they HAVE to use trade value? It says it's a guide. Having taken loads their id say they have used both equally. If sets are in bad condition why shouldn't they use the lower value? Also if it's not a full set then they have to use research as that has options for partial sets.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment. Only going by my mate who is a store manager. I bow to your superior knowledge though.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Where does it say they HAVE to use trade value? It says it's a guide. Having taken loads their id say they have used both equally. If sets are in bad condition why shouldn't they use the lower value? Also if it's not a full set then they have to use research as that has options for partial sets.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,my mate takes in a brand new club and they value it via the lowest amount on the guide??


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 27, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Fair comment. Only going by my mate who is a store manager. I bow to your superior knowledge though.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt having a pop lol. I was simply curious, coz if someone had it in black and white I'd use it to my advantage when getting the lower offers lol. 

I think it depends what you're using it for. I've been buying loads and selling so take the good, bad and great exachanges in equal measure. If I was just looking for one eachancge I'd be disappointment to get the short end of the stick. 

Re your mate, I think this thread has shown that there seems to be very little communication between the company (higher than store managers) as to the right and wrong practice.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Wasnt having a pop lol. I was simply curious, coz if someone had it in black and white I'd use it to my advantage when getting the lower offers lol. 

I think it depends what you're using it for. I've been buying loads and selling so take the good, bad and great exachanges in equal measure. If I was just looking for one eachancge I'd be disappointment to get the short end of the stick. 

*Re your mate, I think this thread has shown that there seems to be very little communication between the company (higher than store managers) as to the right and wrong practice*.
		
Click to expand...

This is what was supposed to be avoided by using one tab. His briefing, in relation to condition, was to refuse sets that were damaged badly so as to be difficult to sell on.
Biggest issue seems to be none of the stores practices are being monitored, he said they had one spot inspection after week one but nothing since.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 27, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			This is what was supposed to be avoided by using one tab. His briefing, in relation to condition, was to refuse sets that were damaged badly so as to be difficult to sell on.
Biggest issue seems to be none of the stores practices are being monitored, he said they had one spot inspection after week one but nothing since.
		
Click to expand...

I have two local stores. Only use of them now though as they pay very little attention to quality. 

The other even checked my purchase history and questioned why I had so many as it was against the rules to be buying from eBay to sell to them. A point not mentioned in their t&c's that he tried to imply did exist. 

I think some some of us have got luckier than others. I'm just morbidly curious how it's all gonna end for the company now lol


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I have two local stores. Only use of them now though as they pay very little attention to quality. 

The other even checked my purchase history and questioned why I had so many as it was against the rules to be buying from eBay to sell to them. A point not mentioned in their t&c's that he tried to imply did exist. 

I think some some of us have got luckier than others. I'm just morbidly curious how it's all gonna end for the company now lol
		
Click to expand...

My store hasn't assessed the quality of any of the sets I've bought. They've taken the normal value for every set. They also know what I am doing and have nonissues


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 27, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			. I'm just morbidly curious how it's all gonna end for the company now lol
		
Click to expand...

This..ive been in 3 local stores who have all said they cant shift the traded in gear oo:


----------



## ger147 (Dec 27, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Which one? Trade in is the one they are meant to use (and the one Bannockburn, Corstorphine, Braid Hills and Livingston all used).
		
Click to expand...

Yes the trade in tab value.


----------



## Soft hands (Dec 28, 2016)

i got offered 204 for my MP-59s the other day, just checked online and once it's converted coming out at 124?

Do you guys take this info in with you and haggle?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2016)

Last week I traded in a 2014 Big Bertha Driver (Â£70) and an old R9 460 driver with a shortened shaft (Â£50 amazingly) against a couple of Callaway MD3 wedges.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 28, 2016)

Soft hands said:



			i got offered 204 for my MP-59s the other day, just checked online and once it's converted coming out at 124?


Do you guys take this info in with you and haggle?
		
Click to expand...

You've not done it correctly then mate.

double the value you see online, and then divide it by 1.5.

Â£204 is the correct amount.


----------



## Soft hands (Dec 28, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			You've not done it correctly then mate.

double the value you see online, and then divide it by 1.5.

Â£204 is the correct amount.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, cheers mate. 

Now just which driver to get.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2016)

My local AG has hardly any 2nd hand stock, anybody know what is happening to all this traded in gear?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 28, 2016)

Same with mine, has a bargain bin of hybrids and woods for Â£25 each but most of them arent worth the price. They do have a big rack of what they are claiming are ex demo, which i believe they are as some of them have the demo stickers still on them.

The second hand section has a bit more than usual but nothing out of the ordinary. When i spoke to them about it when I traded my clubs in December they said they had no idea what was going to happen and it was Head office's problem.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2016)

I too wondered what would happen to all the used stock.  Part of me wondered if this was a ploy to hit grown bonuses and rebates through increased sales which outweighs the cost/potential loss of the stuff they have had to buy


----------



## El Diablo (Dec 28, 2016)

I went into the Guildford AG today and there were a lot of overpriced second hand clubs - at least a dozen assorted M1/M2's - 15 or more sets of irons and lots more drivers, fairway woods etc. 

Unfortunately the sale shoes (which still show as in stock online) were no where to be seen or found by one of the assistants.


----------



## xcore (Dec 28, 2016)

Camberley ag had some reasonably priced sh stock, I paid 70 quid for a ping g series 3w


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 28, 2016)

Great deal today, 52, 56, 60 degree Ping Glide wedges, reduced from Â£99 to Â£69 in sale, Â£35 trade in on each of my 3 Cleveland wedges, new set of wedges for the grand total of Â£102 :thup:


----------



## Hendy (Dec 28, 2016)

Went up and got myself two new vokeys on order

The mate with me picked up a two ball putter with a super stroke grip for 21 quid.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 29, 2016)

AG in Coventry told me that most of the second hand gear from their store is going on e bay and the easy to sell they keep in store.


----------



## ger147 (Dec 29, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Great deal today, 52, 56, 60 degree Ping Glide wedges, reduced from Â£99 to Â£69 in sale, Â£35 trade in on each of my 3 Cleveland wedges, new set of wedges for the grand total of Â£102 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, hope they work for you.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 29, 2016)

Took a couple of drivers in today with the aim to trade one of them for a new driver.

They offered me Â£64 for a Nike Vapor Speed, which was in line with the PGA value site, but only Â£60 for a Cobra Fly-Z which comes out at Â£80 on the site. When i challenged that, they said it was valued at that because a) it had a few scuff marks and b) the Fly-Z was now selling for Â£119 new. 

Traded the Nike against a Cobra F6+ which is now down to Â£199.

The guy in the shop reckoned the double value promotion would be ending in mid-January.


----------



## turkish (Dec 30, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			Took a couple of drivers in today with the aim to trade one of them for a new driver.

They offered me Â£64 for a Nike Vapor Speed, which was in line with the PGA value site, but only Â£60 for a Cobra Fly-Z which comes out at Â£80 on the site. When i challenged that, they said it was valued at that because a) it had a few scuff marks and b) the Fly-Z was now selling for Â£119 new. 

Traded the Nike against a Cobra F6+ which is now down to Â£199.

The guy in the shop reckoned the double value promotion would be ending in mid-January.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest does anyone know how much you get for trading in a 915 D2 Titleist Driver? 

On US value guide it's saying $120 which would be $240- do we go by current exchange rate IE 1.23 which would give me Â£195 or the quoted 1.5 rate on AG website? Giving me Â£160?


----------



## pool888 (Dec 30, 2016)

turkish said:



			Just out of interest does anyone know how much you get for trading in a 915 D2 Titleist Driver? 

On US value guide it's saying $120 which would be $240- do we go by current exchange rate IE 1.23 which would give me Â£195 or the quoted 1.5 rate on AG website? Giving me Â£160?
		
Click to expand...

Currency rate they use is 1.5, so 120 divided by 1.5 = Â£80, double value = Â£160 that's around price they will give.


----------



## turkish (Dec 30, 2016)

If what has been said and that a lot of the older stuff is getting put on ebay there will be a saturation of clubs on ebay so maybe a good few bargains on 2nd hand gear in the next couple of months.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 30, 2016)

turkish said:



			If what has been said and that a lot of the older stuff is getting put on ebay there will be a saturation of clubs on ebay so maybe a good few bargains on 2nd hand gear in the next couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

Having visited an AG store earlier today I can only say that they will have to seriously revise their expectations of the value of their "pre-owned" stock when it comes to selling on ebay.

The prices they are asking in store for what can only be described as scruffy and well used clubs just beggar belief.

I don't know if it is as a consequence of the amount they now have tied up in this deal but their asking prices for new kit now seem high compared with the rest of the market and, in the case of the store I visited, the overall presentation of the store seems to suffer with more secondhand rather than new kit on display.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Having visited an AG store earlier today I can only say that they will have to seriously revise their expectations of the value of their "pre-owned" stock when it comes to selling on ebay.

The prices they are asking in store for what can only be described as scruffy and well used clubs just beggar belief.

I don't know if it is as a consequence of the amount they now have tied up in this deal but *their asking prices for new kit now seem high compared with the rest of the market* and, in the case of the store I visited, the overall presentation of the store seems to suffer with more secondhand rather than new kit on display.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong there;






[/IMG]

Mind you, that's one hell of a saving!!


----------



## Junior (Dec 31, 2016)

They had a job opening for someone to manage all the ebay sales.  17k a year , based at their head office in warrington. It'll all be punted on there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2016)

Junior said:



			They had a job opening for someone to manage all the ebay sales.  17k a year , based at their head office in warrington. It'll all be punted on there.
		
Click to expand...

Their in it for the long haul then

Direct golf used to do this.. I was talking to one of the guys down my range when trying out my new clubs he was saying he couldnt offer me anything for my pings anymore as since the take over they had stopped trade in's and buying on buy now pay later.

He told me how all the stock they used to buy would be sent off, cleaned and put on ebay. 

Sounds like AG is just filling the bit of the market Direct golf left open when they pulled out


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Junior said:



			They had a job opening for someone to manage all the ebay sales.  17k a year , based at their head office in warrington. It'll all be punted on there.
		
Click to expand...

Would be slightly ironic if they flooded eBay with all this 2nd hand stock, crashed the prices through the floor, then had to accept all their own 2nd hand stock back as part of the double value trade in deal


----------



## Siren (Dec 31, 2016)

I went into one today as a friend wanted to try some new gear and while I was there I asked them to price up my 716 AP2 irons was quite frankly a joke.

When I challenged the guy telling him to recheck the price as it was nowhere near what I had worked out online he offered another Â£70 straight away and then told me thats as much as they offer.

Its not the first time ive had a bad experience in that particular store, the other in my area has always been fantastic.


----------



## Junior (Jan 1, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Would be slightly ironic if they flooded eBay with all this 2nd hand stock, crashed the prices through the floor, then had to accept all their own 2nd hand stock back as part of the double value trade in deal 

Click to expand...

Haha, yeah, they need to be very cute with their timings and also how much they offer people post this offer !!!

Ps.  Please hurry up and flig that driver. Cheers


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 1, 2017)

Siren said:



			I went into one today as a friend wanted to try some new gear and while I was there I asked them to price up my 716 AP2 irons was quite frankly a joke.

When I challenged the guy telling him to recheck the price as it was nowhere near what I had worked out online he offered another Â£70 straight away and then told me thats as much as they offer.

Its not the first time ive had a bad experience in that particular store, the other in my area has always been fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Ive had the same in one particular AG store the other two local to me have been brilliant but this one store just will not play ball when it comes to the double deal,a fella at my club got more for a driver at cash converters than what this store offered as a trade in .


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 2, 2017)

not strictly double but still a good price. On the PGA website they normally use the medium price, but when they double it they use the low price. And they convert the price at 1.5 and not the true exchange rate. Then you have to factor in that most stores have poor launch monitors and hitting into nets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2017)

I have to admit I've succumbed to the AG offer. Had a set of TM Tour Preferred (08 version) irons 4-PW sitting doing nothing and best offer from Golfbidder was Â£60. Too them to AG Camberley and they offered Â£175 on the spot. Had a go of the Ping G driver in the various head and a few shaft options and opted for the standard head, tweaked down to 10 degrees with the standard shaft in R (right on the cusp of S) but spin number and launch angle fractionally better in R. With vouchers it cost me nothing. Hit it great on the range this afternoon. Roll on next weekend


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 2, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			not strictly double but still a good price. On the PGA website they normally use the medium price, but when they double it they use the low price. And they convert the price at 1.5 and not the true exchange rate. Then you have to factor in that most stores have poor launch monitors and hitting into nets.
		
Click to expand...

Poor launch monitors? So you mean GC2 that most have? Not poor at all.

they don't lose low price either.

welcome to the forum but your post is full incorrect


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 2, 2017)

Very few have GC2, they only just started rolling them out. Our local one has the vector. And they do use the low price when doubling up. My friend works there and he told me how it works. I don't see how the double trade in benefits AG from a business point of view as all their money is tied up in stock that they over paid for


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 2, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to admit I've succumbed to the AG offer. Had a set of TM Tour Preferred (08 version) irons 4-PW sitting doing nothing and best offer from Golfbidder was Â£60. Too them to AG Camberley and they offered Â£175 on the spot. Had a go of the Ping G driver in the various head and a few shaft options and opted for the standard head, tweaked down to 10 degrees with the standard shaft in R (right on the cusp of S) but spin number and launch angle fractionally better in R. With vouchers it cost me nothing. Hit it great on the range this afternoon. Roll on next weekend
		
Click to expand...

So how much can they sell those irons on for,  Â£120? Can see AG going bust over this as they will tie all their cash up in second hand gear which they will lose money on


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 2, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			So how much can they sell those irons on for,  Â£120? Can see AG going bust over this as they will tie all their cash up in second hand gear which they will lose money on
		
Click to expand...

You don't think American Golf are making Â£55 on a Â£300 driver? Not to mention not every trade in will make that much of a loss.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			So how much can they sell those irons on for,  Â£120? Can see AG going bust over this as they will tie all their cash up in second hand gear which they will lose money on
		
Click to expand...

From a selfish point of view I simply don't care. They offered me a deal I couldn't turn down and with the vouchers it cost me nothing. Hardly a huge gamble on my behalf. I don't know what the AG business model is for this double discount but they must (surely?) have thought this through long term


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 2, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Very few have GC2, they only just started rolling them out. Our local one has the vector. And they do use the low price when doubling up. My friend works there and he told me how it works. I don't see how the double trade in benefits AG from a business point of view as all their money is tied up in stock that they over paid for
		
Click to expand...

Ive traded in 13 sets of irons mate. They don't use the low price.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2017)

Offered me the higher end as the clubs were in good nick with new grips


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jan 2, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to admit I've succumbed to the AG offer. Had a set of TM Tour Preferred (08 version) irons 4-PW sitting doing nothing and best offer from Golfbidder was Â£60. Too them to AG Camberley and they offered Â£175 on the spot. Had a go of the Ping G driver in the various head and a few shaft options and opted for the standard head, tweaked down to 10 degrees with the standard shaft in R (right on the cusp of S) but spin number and launch angle fractionally better in R. With vouchers it cost me nothing. Hit it great on the range this afternoon. Roll on next weekend
		
Click to expand...

I love a happy ending to a story! :thup:


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 2, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Offered me the higher end as the clubs were in good nick with new grips
		
Click to expand...

They offered you the high price and then doubled it?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			They offered you the high price and then doubled it?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much ALL of us referencing the deal on here have had at least the middle rate and then the Â£ equivalent doubled.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Pretty much ALL of us referencing the deal on here have had at least the middle rate and then the Â£ equivalent doubled.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, perhaps stores vary, my friend says they are only allowed to give low price and then double it, no more. It's a fantastic deal, especially if they are at a range and you can get a decent fitting


----------



## Chrisb83 (Jan 2, 2017)

To save me going through all 100 pages can someone let me know if you can trade in wedges? i've just got some new ones coming so left we my old ones and wondering if i can trade multiple wedges in against say a putter or driver.

Thanks


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 2, 2017)

Chrisb83 said:



			To save me going through all 100 pages can someone let me know if you can trade in wedges? i've just got some new ones coming so left we my old ones and wondering if i can trade multiple wedges in against say a putter or driver.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

From my experiences, you can trade in any club you like, but you can only use one trade in per new club. So you wouldn't be able to trade in multiples wedges against a new driver. It would be 1 wedge against one driver.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 3, 2017)

I am pretty sure I read somewhere that wedges need to be a set of at least 2 to be traded in. But I have just had a read and cannot see that anywhere so may be it has changed or I am mistaken.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I am pretty sure I read somewhere that wedges need to be a set of at least 2 to be traded in. But I have just had a read and cannot see that anywhere so may be it has changed or I am mistaken.
		
Click to expand...

Im not questioning anyone who has managed to trade in a single wedge but their official line on the website condition number 2 is

"Any club, excluding single wedges, can be traded in against any new clubs product. Trade in and purchased items do not have to be the same. For example you could trade in a driver and purchase some irons.&#8203;"


----------



## Coffey (Jan 3, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Im not questioning anyone who has managed to trade in a single wedge but their official line on the website condition number 2 is

"Any club, excluding single wedges, can be traded in against any new clubs product. Trade in and purchased items do not have to be the same. For example you could trade in a driver and purchase some irons.&#8203;"
		
Click to expand...

That's the line I was looking for!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2017)

Coffey said:



			That's the line I was looking for!
		
Click to expand...

Had t really thought much on it, but my local store has a board up with their latest deals done on the offer. I've seen quite a few times 3xsm4/5/6 for Â£x. 

So so I think wedges they do accept Ina bunch.


----------



## Hendy (Jan 3, 2017)

Chrisb83 said:



			To save me going through all 100 pages can someone let me know if you can trade in wedges? i've just got some new ones coming so left we my old ones and wondering if i can trade multiple wedges in against say a putter or driver.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


Traded in my Clevelands there for some vokeys and also price matched them to 115 quid aswell. 

You can use the research tab and middle value for a price that's what I did when I traded mine in last week. Divide the price by 0.75 for the value you get on the trade in..

Direct link

valueguide.pga.com/library/wedge/cleveland


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a set of ap2s which have the double trade in value of Â£250. The same as the m2 ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

when I went in to inquire, they said they couldn't do a straight swap, and would have to charge me Â£30 for the transaction. Is this right or are they trying it on?


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 3, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I have a set of ap2s which have the double trade in value of Â£250. The same as the m2 ï˜€ï˜€

when I went in to inquire, they said they couldn't do a straight swap, and would have to charge me Â£30 for the transaction. Is this right or are they trying it on?
		
Click to expand...

They are trying it on, if they're offering you Â£250 for the AP2s and the M2 is Â£250 they should just swap it, in one store they did say they had to charge me a penny, but I could stretch to that without too much heartache.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			They are trying it on, if they're offering you Â£250 for the AP2s and the M2 is Â£250 they should just swap it, in one store they did say they had to charge me a penny, but I could stretch to that without too much heartache.
		
Click to expand...

They're talking rubbish. 

Ive swapped clubs new gear worth more, less and of equal value. If the new gear costs more you lay extra. Nothing else if there is excess of they cost less. 

Tell em to poke it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I have a set of ap2s which have the double trade in value of Â£250. The same as the m2 ï˜€ï˜€

when I went in to inquire, they said they couldn't do a straight swap, and would have to charge me Â£30 for the transaction. Is this right or are they trying it on?
		
Click to expand...

thats complete rubbish.. Id go to another store if you can

I had a set of irons I had to pay Â£9 difference to get an item, but they were willing to take another iron off me and id loose about Â£30 in trade in but walk out with no cost to me in pounds

the deal is up to the value , report them to trading standards


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 3, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I have a set of ap2s which have the double trade in value of Â£250. The same as the m2 ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

when I went in to inquire, they said they couldn't do a straight swap, and would have to charge me Â£30 for the transaction. Is this right or are they trying it on?
		
Click to expand...

Thats rubbish,I took a set of irons in and got Â£117 trade in for them and just had to add Â£2 to get a SM6.
Others on here have done a straight swop
AG should have consistancy with their stores when it comes to this promo,have you got another local AG mate you can do the deal at?


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I have a set of ap2s which have the double trade in value of Â£250. The same as the m2 ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

when I went in to inquire, they said they couldn't do a straight swap, and would have to charge me Â£30 for the transaction. Is this right or are they trying it on?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, my names Dave and I'm not getting any new clubs this year..... :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Hi, my names Dave and I'm not getting any new clubs this year..... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

dont you start &#128514;&#128514; 

thanks guys, sounded a bit iffy. There's one a few miles further on. I'll try there &#128077;


----------



## elmoag (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi 
This deal should not be variable by store I know there is a a lot misinformation out there  I see someone said we use vector launch monitors  earlier  
But the club has a value that can only be diminished by poor condition 
I represent ag on here when needed 
And we don't want you to have to go to another store to avail of the offer.
If you want me to sense check the offer for you please drop me a pm of all the details and I will look into it straight away.
Thanks 





davemc1 said:



			I have a set of ap2s which have the double trade in value of Â£250. The same as the m2 ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

when I went in to inquire, they said they couldn't do a straight swap, and would have to charge me Â£30 for the transaction. Is this right or are they trying it on?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 3, 2017)

elmoag said:



			Hi 
This deal should not be variable by store I know there is a a lot misinformation out there  I see someone said we use vector launch monitors  earlier  
But the club has a value that can only be diminished by poor condition 
I represent ag on here when needed 
And we don't want you to have to go to another store to avail of the offer.
If you want me to sense check the offer for you please drop me a pm of all the details and I will look into it straight away.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi What launch monitor does Shoreham (Brighton) use as I have been on it and it's not GC2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't know about Brighton but Camberley had GC2 in yesterday when I was hitting G drivers. As for the question of like for like it seems they are trying it on. If there was a shortfall you'd be asked to make it up in cash/vouchers. Be interested to see what elmoag comes back with


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 3, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't know about Brighton but Camberley had GC2 in yesterday when I was hitting G drivers. As for the question of like for like it seems they are trying it on. If there was a shortfall you'd be asked to make it up in cash/vouchers. Be interested to see what elmoag comes back with
		
Click to expand...

This one had lines on the balls


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			This one had lines on the balls
		
Click to expand...

Camberley simply used AD333 tours and the monitor told you when it was in the correct area. Definitely GC2.


----------



## El Diablo (Jan 3, 2017)

The Camberley AG store had no launch monitor at all a couple of weeks ago as they were completely refitting that part of the store, there might be a chance they have new kit - no idea what they had before or now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2017)

El Diablo said:



			The Camberley AG store had no launch monitor at all a couple of weeks ago as they were completely refitting that part of the store, there might be a chance they have new kit - no idea what they had before or now.
		
Click to expand...

Brand new fitting bay. Very well stocked as well


----------



## Siren (Jan 3, 2017)

elmoag said:



			Hi 
This deal should not be variable by store I know there is a a lot misinformation out there  I see someone said we use vector launch monitors  earlier  
But the club has a value that can only be diminished by poor condition 
I represent ag on here when needed 
And we don't want you to have to go to another store to avail of the offer.
If you want me to sense check the offer for you please drop me a pm of all the details and I will look into it straight away.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

You have a full inbox 

Could you delete a few as im trying to message you

Thanks!


----------



## elmoag (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Brighton have a gc2 
We use that in virtually every store of that type 
It works well indoors 




mozza25 said:



			Hi What launch monitor does Shoreham (Brighton) use as I have been on it and it's not GC2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## elmoag (Jan 3, 2017)

Siren said:



			You have a full inbox 

Could you delete a few as im trying to message you

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Hi should be fine now


----------



## winty57 (Jan 3, 2017)

Was at Rustington yesterday they have just refurbed their fitting bay, they use flightscope, was impressed with amount of info.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 3, 2017)

winty57 said:



			Was at Rustington yesterday they have just refurbed their fitting bay, they use flightscope, was impressed with amount of info.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried gc2 HMT, blows you mind, shows you where it hits the face and gives you your lie angle every shot


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 3, 2017)

winty57 said:



			Was at Rustington yesterday they have just refurbed their fitting bay, they use flightscope, was impressed with amount of info.
		
Click to expand...

You not spending your hard earned mate?


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 3, 2017)

elmoag said:



			But the club has a value that can only be diminished by poor condition
		
Click to expand...

Well this is a puzzle cos we have already established that AG have ONE trade in price on the double trade in deal and thats the lower value irrespective of the clubs condition


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Well this is a puzzle cos we have already established that AG have ONE trade in price on the double trade in deal and thats the lower value irrespective of the clubs condition 

Click to expand...

where have we established that? It's the mid value


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			where have we established that? It's the mid value
		
Click to expand...

I got offered Â£192 for x2 hot pros which is the lower. And a friend who works there said they are only allowed to offer the low price on double. Perhaps stores vary.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 3, 2017)

Having said that I paid Â£299 new and they are probably worth Â£150. Can't believe they will give me that much


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			where have we established that? It's the mid value
		
Click to expand...

Three local stores to me all use the lower PGA value guide irrespective of condition when you trade in on the double deal promo,a friend took in a brand new Callaway 816 diamond driver still in its wrapper to one of these AG stores and was offered the lower guide,when challenged the store said also to him that its AG's policy to use the lower figure on all the double deal trade ins,if you got a higher value it must be just down to that stores decision ,on the other hand AG will take clubs that are in very poor condition but it is odd brand new mint or very poor round here its the same trade in value .


----------



## pool888 (Jan 4, 2017)

I thought AG used the value given on the" trade in" tab where there is just 1 value regardless or condition, rather than the "research" tab which gives low/mid/high values.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 4, 2017)

As above, I have used the trade in a few times and in the 3 stores I've used they have only used the 'Trade In' tab on the PGA Value guide website.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			As above, I have used the trade in a few times and in the 3 stores I've used they have only used the 'Trade In' tab on the PGA Value guide website.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I've used it 8 times and always got the "Trade in" value (doubled).


----------



## moogie (Jan 4, 2017)

pool888 said:



			I thought AG used the value given on the" trade in" tab where there is just 1 value regardless or condition, rather than the "research" tab which gives low/mid/high values.
		
Click to expand...


Ditto

Knowing staff there at my local stores,  this is how they told me they were told to process/value the trades


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			As above, I have used the trade in a few times and in the 3 stores I've used they have only used the 'Trade In' tab on the PGA Value guide website.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok hear what your saying but the PGA value they are giving is the lower amount,
Heres an example,
http://valueguide.pga.com/library/41/iron-set/titleist/704cb/


----------



## winty57 (Jan 4, 2017)

is this the same as the trade in value?


----------



## winty57 (Jan 4, 2017)

No..........just checked they are different values $84 vs $96, which is it they use?????????????


----------



## Coffey (Jan 4, 2017)

3-PW is 96 and 4-PW is 84 in the trade in tab


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2017)

Coffey said:



			3-PW is 96 and 4-PW is 84 in the trade in tab
		
Click to expand...

It alters for the amount of irons in the set,but they are both $96 for 8 irons and it is the lowest value,AG go by lowest irrespective of condition.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 4, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			It alters for the amount of irons in the set but they always use the lowest value.
		
Click to expand...

when are you going to give in? they arent giving the lowest value. I've done 13 sets of irons and have always had the middle value no questions asked.

Titleist 695 MB - trade in received Â£192 ($144 x 2 / 1.5)
Titleist ZM Muscle Forged - Trade in received Â£256 ($192 x 2 /1.5)

I can go on if you like.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 4, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			It alters for the amount of irons in the set,but they are both $96 for 8 irons and it is the lowest value,AG go by lowest irrespective of condition.
		
Click to expand...

I was just pointing out why they were different. Assume one is based on 8 and one is based on 9.

I have always been given the middle value and when in store the guy showed me the iPad with the price and they were using the trade in tab.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			when are you going to give in? they arent giving the lowest value. I've done 13 sets of irons and have always had the middle value no questions asked.
		
Click to expand...

Youve been fortunate cos like I said earlier the 3 AG retailers local to me use the lowest value,one of the sales guys said that they go by the lowest with this promo to value your clubs by,i'm not complaining cos its a good deal anyway but thats the way they are supposed to do it.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 4, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Youve been fortunate cos like I said earlier the 3 AG retailers local to me use the lowest value,one of the sales guys said that they go by the lowest with this promo to value your clubs by,i'm not complaining cos its a good deal anyway but thats the way they are supposed to do it.
		
Click to expand...

they use the trade in tab not the research. that always brings up the mid value. I've done it in 3 stores.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2017)

You guys need to get your stories straight. I've just looked up my clubs, trade value is $48 (trade in tab) or $48/60/69 (research tab)

So which is it??


----------



## Coffey (Jan 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You guys need to get your stories straight. I've just looked up my clubs, trade value is $48 (trade in tab) or $48/60/69 (research tab)

So which is it??
		
Click to expand...

If you add another club in the trade in tab- is it showing $60? So click 3-PW instead of 4-PW or whatever it is.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2017)

Coffey said:



			If you add another club in the trade in tab- is it showing $60? So click 3-PW instead of 4-PW or whatever it is.
		
Click to expand...

I tried 3-PW which is what my set is.......$48


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You guys need to get your stories straight. I've just looked up my clubs, trade value is $48 (trade in tab) or $48/60/69 (research tab)

So which is it??
		
Click to expand...

Go here and you will see the 3 values, click on "trade in golf club" http://valueguide.pga.com/library/41/iron-set/titleist/704cb/
For a set of 3-pw its the same lowest value.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I tried 3-PW which is what my set is.......$48
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why it is showing the lowest value on the research tab but would assume it is calculated somehow rather than a direct link from middle value on research to trade in.- but it doesn't matter that much as it is the value from the trade in tab. They didn't check the research tab with me at all. Been in with a few sets in two different stores and also rang them up a few times about different clubs and their value has ALWAYS matched the trade in tab value. And they showed me the trade in tab while in store.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Not sure why it is showing the lowest value on the research tab but would assume it is calculated somehow rather than a direct link from middle value on research to trade in.- but it doesn't matter that much as it is the value from the trade in tab. They didn't check the research tab with me at all. Been in with a few sets in two different stores and also rang them up a few times about different clubs and their value has ALWAYS matched the trade in tab value. And they showed me the trade in tab while in store.
		
Click to expand...

Good grief the trade in tab is the lowest amount on the PGA guide!!


----------



## Coffey (Jan 4, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Good grief the trade in tab is the lowest amount on the PGA guide!!
		
Click to expand...

They aren't though. Look up a Ping G30 SF tec and tell me they are the same.

$100 on trade in - Lowest value on research is $80.

When rang up about this club- was offered Â£133 which is based off the $100


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 4, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Go here and you will see the 3 values, click on "trade in golf club" http://valueguide.pga.com/library/41/iron-set/titleist/704cb/
For a set of 3-pw its the same lowest value.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I know the 2 different tabs, my point is there seems to be a difference of opinion on which value AG are prepared to offer. I was told 'trade in' value in my local store but Mendies seems to think he is getting the middle value on the 'research' tab which is higher.

So why the discrepancy?


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Yep I know the 2 different tabs, my point is there seems to be a difference of opinion on which value AG are prepared to offer. I was told 'trade in' value in my local store but Mendies seems to think he is getting the middle value on the 'research' tab which is higher.

So why the discrepancy?
		
Click to expand...

Ive been told by them instore that the figure they go with is always the lowest on the PGA guide,if guys are getting a better value good luck to them,strange thou that a brand new club trades in the same as something battered at my local AG's.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone taken clubs in which arent on the list, vega orka tom wishon


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Yep I know the 2 different tabs, my point is there seems to be a difference of opinion on which value AG are prepared to offer. I was told 'trade in' value in my local store but Mendies seems to think he is getting the middle value on the 'research' tab which is higher.

So why the discrepancy?
		
Click to expand...

there hasn't been a discrepancy on any of the sets ive traded in. I've even just rechecked (Dont know why as 13 sets is proof enough). 

But i agree that your 704CB do have a difference. I would assume its based on how many sets they have.

I am however, fed up with people saying they should be taking it off the lowest value. Thats strictly not true. 
They use the Trade in Tab which on every set i have bought and researched has matched the mid-value. 

Clearly each store makes up their own rules, but i've been to Swindon, Bristol and Eastleigh and had exactly the same service and price


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 5, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			there hasn't been a discrepancy on any of the sets ive traded in. I've even just rechecked (Dont know why as 13 sets is proof enough). 

But i agree that your 704CB do have a difference. I would assume its based on how many sets they have.

I am however, fed up with people saying they should be taking it off the lowest value. Thats strictly not true. 
They use the Trade in Tab which on every set i have bought and researched has matched the mid-value. 

Clearly each store makes up their own rules, but i've been to Swindon, Bristol and Eastleigh and had exactly the same service and price
		
Click to expand...

Are you calling everyone liars. My local store uses the lower amount. That is a fact, end of. It seems AG vary between stores.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Are you calling everyone liars. My local store uses the lower amount. That is a fact, end of. It seems AG vary between stores.
		
Click to expand...

How os he calling EVERYONE liars? He has told you that he hasn't Ben charged the lowest. I also haven't. 

Ithink your last statement is true. The stores are all doing at their own discretion. But I've used Canterbury, ramsgate, Maidstone, Southampton and Eastleigh and all have used the trade in for me.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			How os he calling EVERYONE liars? He has told you that he hasn't Ben charged the lowest. I also haven't. 

Ithink your last statement is true. The stores are all doing at their own discretion. But I've used Canterbury, ramsgate, Maidstone, Southampton and Eastleigh and all have used the trade in for me.
		
Click to expand...

I've used Canterbury and Ramsgate too and they've done the same for me


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I've used Canterbury and Ramsgate too and they've done the same for me
		
Click to expand...

They gave you lowest?

or you mean same as me and used middle?


----------



## MrC (Jan 5, 2017)

Went into AG today, they offered me Â£100 (Â£50 doubled) for a set I paid them Â£110 for 2 years ago. Then price matched the clubs I wanted down by Â£70 because an alternative store which I searched all over the internet for was cheaper. All in all service and deal I got was fantastic. 

Cant fault them them and they have my custom now for more


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2017)

I can only vouch for AG Camberely. I took in some TM Tour Preferred (08 model) and got offered Â£175. I was only offered Â£70 six months ago on Golfbidder and the assistant manager at the store said he'd give me top end as they were regripped. He must have had permission and a go to figure to give me


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 5, 2017)

AG are continuing their double trade in for the seeable future. Other big groups are putting pressure on brands not to support AG while they are doing this trade in deal as they are affective discounting the products. Be interesting to see the outcome


----------



## Bbothwell (Jan 6, 2017)

Any tips on best club(s) to buy for around Â£240, with selling on eBay? Getting rid of some irons tomorrow


----------



## turkish (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry if this has been covered on this v long thread but when you go on PGA value guide there are 3 values it gives when you press the research function for trade in values- IE Low estimate, mid estimate and high estimate- are they likely to lowball you with the lower figure? I take it there's no chance of the higher figure unless it's brand new?

A club I am looking at trading will go for anywhere between Â£70-Â£88-Â£101 hence why keen to know- the club is in good condition.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 6, 2017)

turkish said:



			Sorry if this has been covered on this v long thread but when you go on PGA value guide there are 3 values it gives when you press the research function for trade in values- IE Low estimate, mid estimate and high estimate- are they likely to lowball you with the lower figure? I take it there's no chance of the higher figure unless it's brand new?

A club I am looking at trading will go for anywhere between Â£70-Â£88-Â£101 hence why keen to know- the club is in good condition.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be mixed figures being given across the AG stores. I have been given the figure on the trade in tab no matter what. Others have been given the lower offer. I'd be expecting the trade in tab value if I was you.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 6, 2017)

Bbothwell said:



			Any tips on best club(s) to buy for around Â£240, with selling on eBay? Getting rid of some irons tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

 The new taylor made woods would hold their value pretty well on the bay.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 6, 2017)

turkish said:



			Sorry if this has been covered on this v long thread but when you go on PGA value guide there are 3 values it gives when you press the research function for trade in values- IE Low estimate, mid estimate and high estimate- are they likely to lowball you with the lower figure? I take it there's no chance of the higher figure unless it's brand new?

A club I am looking at trading will go for anywhere between Â£70-Â£88-Â£101 hence why keen to know- the club is in good condition.
		
Click to expand...

This is the only drawback of the AG offer, you will still get the same price pretty much regardless of condition as long as its half decent and resell-able, it doesn't matter if it's new, mint, good condition, or fairly poor. So you kind of loose out a bit if your clubs are in excellent condition. In most cases the shop will give you the value based on the "trade in" tab, not the "research" tab, there is only one trade in tab value no low/mid/high values.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 6, 2017)

turkish said:



			Sorry if this has been covered on this v long thread but when you go on PGA value guide there are 3 values it gives when you press the research function for trade in values- IE Low estimate, mid estimate and high estimate- are they likely to lowball you with the lower figure? I take it there's no chance of the higher figure unless it's brand new?

A club I am looking at trading will go for anywhere between Â£70-Â£88-Â£101 hence why keen to know- the club is in good condition.
		
Click to expand...

Theres no chance of the higher amount period with my local stores,as ive said before a mate tried to trade in a Callaway 816 diamond driver still in its wrapper and was offered the lower amount,basically where I live theres 3 prices lowest lowest lowest and thats it


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can only vouch for AG Camberely. I took in some TM Tour Preferred (08 model) and got offered Â£175. I was only offered Â£70 six months ago on Golfbidder and the assistant manager at the store said he'd give me top end as they were regripped. He must have had permission and a go to figure to give me
		
Click to expand...

Thats not top end,top value on your clubs on the PGA guide is $172.50 doubled to $345 divided by 1.5 is Â£230,you got slightly above the lowest value I guess cos your irons were recently re-gripped.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Thats not top end,top value on your clubs on the PGA guide is $172.50 doubled to $345 divided by 1.5 is Â£230,you got slightly above the lowest value I guess cos your irons were recently re-gripped.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but as Golfbidder only offered Â£75 which doubled is Â£150 I'm still ahead of the game. Not too fussed as the value plus the vouchers meant my G driver was free. Can't knock that price


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 6, 2017)

Won't last much longer. Golf brands are not supporting AG with any custom fit days if they continue with this offer


----------



## karlcole (Jan 6, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Won't last much longer. Golf brands are not supporting AG with any custom fit days if they continue with this offer
		
Click to expand...

How do you know this??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Won't last much longer. Golf brands are not supporting AG with any custom fit days if they continue with this offer
		
Click to expand...

Why? That doesn't make sense, surely the Golf Brands are making out of this, they are getting a price from AG and AG are ordering more stock and increasing the brand awareness, how AG deal with the 2nd hand clubs is AG's problem. Going on this forum alone AG have shifted more new stock than ever before I'd imagine.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 6, 2017)

Because other big groups are not happy and pressurising the brands. You are not allowed to discount the brand and offering double trade in is another way of discounting. I know Silvermere who are in a group who turnover Â£40m have said they will drop brands that support AG. Imagine if you offer a custom fit and then your customer goes to AG for the double trade in. You can't compete because you can't sell the second hand clubs for the trade in price.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Because other big groups are not happy and pressurising the brands. You are not allowed to discount the brand and offering double trade in is another way of discounting. I know Silvermere who are in a group who turnover Â£40m have said they will drop brands that support AG. Imagine if you offer a custom fit and then your customer goes to AG for the double trade in. You can't compete because you can't sell the second hand clubs for the trade in price.
		
Click to expand...

That's still the groups issue, if the Brands are making out of AG, why would they cut off their nose to spite their face, AG are the biggest Golf retailer in UK, who are the brands going to want to support?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Because other big groups are not happy and pressurising the brands. You are not allowed to discount the brand and offering double trade in is another way of discounting. I know Silvermere who are in a group who turnover Â£40m have said they will drop brands that support AG. Imagine if you offer a custom fit and then your customer goes to AG for the double trade in. You can't compete because you can't sell the second hand clubs for the trade in price.
		
Click to expand...

But if Silvermere which I know very well, drop those supporting AG does that mean not TM, Cally, Mizuno, Ping and Srixon all of which are offered in the custom fits (along with Titleist). They'd go under in no time as they can't exist on the range and golf course alone


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Doesn't look anytime soon, AG email tonight offering the new Callaway, Mizuno and TM clubs.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 6, 2017)

There's not much the brands can do, but I do know they are not offering custom fit days. AG may be the biggest but they only have a small share.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 6, 2017)

I tried to order a new Titleist driver today and they aren't able to order any additional stock from Titleist whilst they sort out an issue. I'm told it's to do with the double trade in offer. 

ive also been flagged by one of the regional managers for multiple trade ins and the store aren't supposed to do anymore for me (they just did it without using my reward card instead).


----------



## chasf (Jan 6, 2017)

Wil AG price match other retailers as well as offer double trade in.
I want to try the epic driver and AG want Â£469 for it where other etailers are Â£429.


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 6, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I tried to order a new Titleist driver today and they aren't able to order any additional stock from Titleist whilst they sort out an issue. I'm told it's to do with the double trade in offer. 

ive also been flagged by one of the regional managers for multiple trade ins and the store aren't supposed to do anymore for me (they just did it without using my reward card instead).
		
Click to expand...

How many have you done? I'm going into double figures this week I hope.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 6, 2017)

chasf said:



			Wil AG price match other retailers as well as offer double trade in.
I want to try the epic driver and AG want Â£469 for it where other etailers are Â£429.
		
Click to expand...

They are meant to yes. But in my store the manager was very cheeky when I asked. He did do it, but did say to never ask again as I wouldn't be getting it.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2017)

chasf said:



			Wil AG price match other retailers as well as offer double trade in.
I want to try the epic driver and AG want Â£469 for it where other etailers are Â£429.
		
Click to expand...

The Guy at the at I went in last week (Oxford) said that by the time the Epic is available it's likely that at will have matched the Â£429 as standard price..


----------



## chasf (Jan 7, 2017)

Imurg said:



			The Guy at the at I went in last week (Oxford) said that by the time the Epic is available it's likely that at will have matched the Â£429 as standard price..
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, the price they have the new taylormade gear is the same as everyone else.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			How many have you done? I'm going into double figures this week I hope.
		
Click to expand...

13 now I think mate


----------



## Bbothwell (Jan 7, 2017)

Took my Titleist CB 710 irons in to my local AG today, and they only offered my Â£210. I queried the price and they said they'll find another Â£5 but that's it. Seems a little low to me? Didn't trade then in but will probably go back


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bbothwell said:



			Took my Titleist CB 710 irons in to my local AG today, and they only offered my Â£210. I queried the price and they said they'll find another Â£5 but that's it. Seems a little low to me? Didn't trade then in but will probably go back
		
Click to expand...

had a quick look on PGA valieot has dropped a lot.. Â£280 for a set I traded for Â£370 few weeks ago


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

Yours must have been 712cb at circa 370

710 cb  3-pw have been 280 since the deal started


----------



## Bbothwell (Jan 7, 2017)

Â£280?? How comes I'm getting low bailed by that much!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bbothwell said:



			Â£280?? How comes I'm getting low bailed by that much!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry as stated above mine were 712s

my mistake


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 7, 2017)

Bbothwell said:



			Took my Titleist CB 710 irons in to my local AG today, and they only offered my Â£210. I queried the price and they said they'll find another Â£5 but that's it. Seems a little low to me? Didn't trade then in but will probably go back
		
Click to expand...

Not far off as it comes out at Â£224, the lower price that they generally give.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2017)

Got Â£330 for a set of fairly well beaten Apex Pro today - heads cost Â£60 plus a set of shafts I had in the garage.....
Kerching!


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 7, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			13 now I think mate
		
Click to expand...

Might stop using my loyalty card this week then.


----------



## Bbothwell (Jan 7, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			Might stop using my loyalty card this week then.
		
Click to expand...

Are you guys trading with a view to sell on again on the bay? Trying to think what to get for Â£215 to sell on


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 7, 2017)

Bbothwell said:



			Are you guys trading with a view to sell on again on the bay? Trying to think what to get for Â£215 to sell on
		
Click to expand...

Get a scotty, pay the extra and sell them for about Â£225.


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

Can you trade 2 clubs against 2 clubs?

For example say I have a putter worth 100 and driver worth 150

Could I put that 250 towards a new putter worth 50 and a driver worth 250 then pay the 50 quid difference?


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

snell said:



			Can you trade 2 clubs against 2 clubs?

For example say I have a putter worth 100 and driver worth 150

Could I put that 250 towards a new putter worth 50 and a driver worth 250 then pay the 50 quid difference?
		
Click to expand...


Yes......and......No

Depends which store you visit


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes......and......No

Depends which store you visit
		
Click to expand...

Haha

Well it was going to be sunderland


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha

Well it was going to be sunderland
		
Click to expand...


Message Paul
Im sure he will put you right


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

moogie said:



			Message Paul
Im sure he will put you right
		
Click to expand...

I don't really want to change.....but it's just temptation getting the better of me!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2017)

About time you got that Scotty, or is it M2? &#128521;


----------



## snell (Jan 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			About time you got that Scotty, or is it M2? &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Neither mate!


----------



## Soft hands (Jan 8, 2017)

snell said:



			Haha

Well it was going to be sunderland
		
Click to expand...

i couldn't trade two sets of irons there for one set last week.


----------



## moogie (Jan 8, 2017)

Soft hands said:



			i couldn't trade two sets of irons there for one set last week.
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  that's coz if you put 2 items in,  you'd need to take 2 new items away.
That's the deal 1 for 1 etc.....


----------



## Bbothwell (Jan 8, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Get a scotty, pay the extra and sell them for about Â£225.
		
Click to expand...

How much extra is a Scotty? Don't want to have to put too much extra in


----------



## snell (Jan 8, 2017)

Soft hands said:



			i couldn't trade two sets of irons there for one set last week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm after a 2 for 2 deal


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bbothwell said:



			How much extra is a Scotty? Don't want to have to put too much extra in
		
Click to expand...

Ive had them match them at 249 with golf depot in the past. Sometimes have to request it online a few times and hope the right adviser checks the request.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 8, 2017)

Bbothwell said:



			How much extra is a Scotty? Don't want to have to put too much extra in
		
Click to expand...

Your not putting in any extra. You'll get that money back when you sell the putter. It's just an enabler to get a desirable club that sells.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 8, 2017)

Is the deal atill on?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2017)

I was told yesterday that it's at least on for the rest of the month...


----------



## moogie (Jan 8, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Ive had them match them at 249 with golf depot in the past. Sometimes have to request it online a few times and hope the right adviser checks the request.
		
Click to expand...



Price matched golf depot....??
Wow,  I'm shocked
That's normally 1 outlet they won't entertain as far as price matching
Well done sir


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 8, 2017)

moogie said:



			Price matched golf depot....??
Wow,  I'm shocked
That's normally 1 outlet they won't entertain as far as price matching
Well done sir
		
Click to expand...

I tend to log in with all 3 of my accounts and then send the match. I think only time it didn't work was few years back when the had the sldr stupidly low. 

But have had 4 Scottys. Albeit after multiple requests.


----------



## turkish (Jan 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if you get store credit back under 30 day satisfaction guarantee can it only be used in that store or can you use it in any American golf?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 9, 2017)

Bought an F6+ driver last week. took in my then current Cobra Fly-z driver and a Nike Vapor Speed driver which I used to use before the Fly-z.

The Cobra was valued at Â£80 on the PGA site and the Nike at Â£63. They offered me Â£64 for the Nike but only Â£60 for the Cobra. Challenged that, but they said it was badly scuffed, hence the lower valuation. I traded the Nike and took the Fly-z home.

Went back to same store today to try some irons and a hybrid, and took my current irons, the Fly-z and a couple of hybrids to see which would be best to trade.

Decided to keep my current irons, however decided to go for the new hybrid. This time, they valued the fly-z driver at Â£80, snapped their hand off at that, left me Â£20 to pay on the hybrid.

The salesman who offered me the Â£80 today was the same one who only offered me Â£60 last week!


----------



## Simbo (Jan 9, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I tried to order a new Titleist driver today and they aren't able to order any additional stock from Titleist whilst they sort out an issue. I'm told it's to do with the double trade in offer. 

ive also been flagged by one of the regional managers for multiple trade ins and the store aren't supposed to do anymore for me (they just did it without using my reward card instead).
		
Click to expand...


This issue has just happened with me aswell ordering new vokeys, seems titleist have dug their heels in. American golf website is no longer showing the wedges iv ordered.
Also with regard to each store being different I emailed 6 different stores and on,y 2 of them would do a deal with me on wedges.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 9, 2017)

Simbo said:



			This issue has just happened with me aswell ordering new vokeys, seems titleist have dug their heels in. American golf website is no longer showing the wedges iv ordered.
Also with regard to each store being different I emailed 6 different stores and on,y 2 of them would do a deal with me on wedges.
		
Click to expand...

It does say in the T&cs no single wedges trade in.
must be up to the store manager.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 10, 2017)

Talking to an assistant manager and he says no one checks what they give for a trade in, so they can do what they want.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

Just called up my local, offering me 116 for a big bertha alpha dbd. Seems like a bit of a rip off for something that is supposed to be double value!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Just called up my local, offering me 116 for a big bertha alpha dbd. Seems like a bit of a rip off for something that is supposed to be double value!
		
Click to expand...

Count yourself lucky, I get it as Â£113.33 using the PGA value tool.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Count yourself lucky, I get it as Â£113.33 using the PGA value tool.
		
Click to expand...

 The 116 is with the double value though apparently. So 58 value being given.


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			The 116 is with the double value though apparently. So 58 value being given.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming it's the 815 it's PGA value is $85 x 2 divided by 1.5 = Â£113.33


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			The 116 is with the double value though apparently. So 58 value being given.
		
Click to expand...

I got it as $85 x 2 / 1.5 = 133.3333333


----------



## ger147 (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			The 116 is with the double value though apparently. So 58 value being given.
		
Click to expand...

The value of Â£113.33 is AFTER it's been doubled, comes out as just over Â£56 without the doubling...


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

ger147 said:



			The value of Â£113.33 is AFTER it's been doubled, comes out as just over Â£56 without the doubling...
		
Click to expand...

 816 not 815.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah thats low, should be Â£186


----------



## ger147 (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			816 not 815.
		
Click to expand...

It helps if you're specific with the model.

Perhaps AG made the same mistake...


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

ger147 said:



			It helps if you're specific with the model.

Perhaps AG made the same mistake...
		
Click to expand...

 Apologies, I know it seemed low and was a little annoyed but definitely made the point.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd ring a different store, see what value they give you for it. Then if it is different, re ring the store you spoke to first and let them know.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I'd ring a different store, see what value they give you for it. Then if it is different, re ring the store you spoke to first and let them know.
		
Click to expand...

 I'll give it a go!


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 10, 2017)

In AGs defence that club is only 149.99 brand new on clubhouse. I know they are offering the double trade in offer, but can see why they would offer less than it can be bought brand new elsewhere


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			In AGs defence that club is only 149.99 brand new on clubhouse. I know they are offering the double trade in offer, but can see why they would offer less than it can be bought brand new elsewhere
		
Click to expand...

 I was shocked when I saw it. But I suppose they would expect me to buy something more expensive and put my money in. I will probably keep my driver.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2017)

ger147 said:



			It helps if you're specific with the model.

Perhaps AG made the same mistake...
		
Click to expand...

Yes I get it Â£186 as the 816, I imagine AG have made a mistake and priced as an 815.


----------



## turkish (Jan 10, 2017)

I think like has been mentioned before how you get on with this deal could be simply to do with the sales assistant helping you...

Yesterday I had dealings with 3 guys-one guy was fantastic, one I felt was awful and the other was simply clueless.

On Friday I traded in a driver and got Â£90 trade in, bought a Callaway XR 4 hybrid for an extra Â£30.... after testing realised it was going the same distance as my 3 iron so wanted to trade for 5hybrid under 30 day satisfaction guarantee.

The sales agent was clueless in what to do as they had no 5 hybrids in stock- said he couldn't give me the money back as I'd done a trade in which was fine, couldnt give me the club that I traded back and couldn't put money on store card- his solution was to take the club to other stores and try and do it there(If they had stock-he didn't check for me).

So had a 10 mile drive to another- good guy told me he should have just put it on a store card for me... luckily they had one 5 hybrid which was Â£30 more, got price matched so was Â£20 more... but then another assistant came over and said no the retailer he was price matching wasn't on their list- so the good guy done a search for me and found another which was on the list. Then the awful guy said no can't swap it as was a trade in- the good guy started arguing with him in front of me and said it's pretty simple I had credit doesn't matter if I had traded in- I had a club just bought from AG for Â£120 so that in effect was my credit towards new hybrid.... the guy who was being a pain ultimately relented but he wasn't happy to give me the new club.

Customer service like the 2nd guy is why you end up not being a return customer, and the 1st guy why you do.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 10, 2017)

turkish said:



			I think like has been mentioned before how you get on with this deal could be simply to do with the sales assistant helping you...

Yesterday I had dealings with 3 guys-one guy was fantastic, one I felt was awful and the other was simply clueless.

On Friday I traded in a driver and got Â£90 trade in, bought a Callaway XR 4 hybrid for an extra Â£30.... after testing realised it was going the same distance as my 3 iron so wanted to trade for 5hybrid under 30 day satisfaction guarantee.

The sales agent was clueless in what to do as they had no 5 hybrids in stock- said he couldn't give me the money back as I'd done a trade in which was fine, couldnt give me the club that I traded back and couldn't put money on store card- his solution was to take the club to other stores and try and do it there(If they had stock-he didn't check for me).

So had a 10 mile drive to another- good guy told me he should have just put it on a store card for me... luckily they had one 5 hybrid which was Â£30 more, got price matched so was Â£20 more... but then another assistant came over and said no the retailer he was price matching wasn't on their list- so the good guy done a search for me and found another which was on the list. Then the awful guy said no can't swap it as was a trade in- the good guy started arguing with him in front of me and said it's pretty simple I had credit doesn't matter if I had traded in- I had a club just bought from AG for Â£120 so that in effect was my credit towards new hybrid.... the guy who was being a pain ultimately relented but he wasn't happy to give me the new club.

Customer service like the 2nd guy is why you end up not being a return customer, and the 1st guy why you do.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise they would price match with the double value?


----------



## turkish (Jan 10, 2017)

Aye I enquired on here before and an AG rep actually came on and confirmed they still do this too- so something to consider


----------



## Coffey (Jan 10, 2017)

They are meant to, but it seems like everything else around this deal. It depends who you get, manager was very cheeky to me when I asked but he did do it. Just said to never ask again.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 10, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			I didn't realise they would price match with the double value?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can still price match and get double trade in. I did this without any problem on a G fairway.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2017)

pool888 said:



			Yes you can still price match and get double trade in. I did this without any problem on a G fairway.
		
Click to expand...

i did a few weeks back


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 10, 2017)

turkish said:



			I think like has been mentioned before how you get on with this deal could be simply to do with the sales assistant helping you...

Yesterday I had dealings with 3 guys-one guy was fantastic, one I felt was awful and the other was simply clueless.

On Friday I traded in a driver and got Â£90 trade in, bought a Callaway XR 4 hybrid for an extra Â£30.... after testing realised it was going the same distance as my 3 iron so wanted to trade for 5hybrid under 30 day satisfaction guarantee.

The sales agent was clueless in what to do as they had no 5 hybrids in stock- said he couldn't give me the money back as I'd done a trade in which was fine, couldnt give me the club that I traded back and couldn't put money on store card- his solution was to take the club to other stores and try and do it there(If they had stock-he didn't check for me).

So had a 10 mile drive to another- good guy told me he should have just put it on a store card for me... luckily they had one 5 hybrid which was Â£30 more, got price matched so was Â£20 more... but then another assistant came over and said no the retailer he was price matching wasn't on their list- so the good guy done a search for me and found another which was on the list. Then the awful guy said no can't swap it as was a trade in- the good guy started arguing with him in front of me and said it's pretty simple I had credit doesn't matter if I had traded in- I had a club just bought from AG for Â£120 so that in effect was my credit towards new hybrid.... the guy who was being a pain ultimately relented but he wasn't happy to give me the new club.

Customer service like the 2nd guy is why you end up not being a return customer, and the 1st guy why you do.
		
Click to expand...

So you bought a club, didn't like it and they swapped it even though it's now used?


----------



## pool888 (Jan 10, 2017)

http://www.americangolf.co.uk/30-day-satisfaction-guarantee/club-30day-guarantee-page.html


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			They are meant to, but it seems like everything else around this deal. It depends who you get, manager was very cheeky to me when I asked but he did do it. Just said to never ask again.
		
Click to expand...

Manager sounds a bit of a dick.

I phoned and ask my store. Was told "of course we do because its our course principle to provide you the cheapest price we can" not even from a manager

I spoke to manager in store and he even said if I didn't like I could return under the 30 day money back guarantee.

If you kick up enough of a fuss with the manager (not that I did here) they have to give you the underlying store policies


----------



## Coffey (Jan 10, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Manager sounds a bit of a dick.

I phoned and ask my store. Was told "of course we do because its our course principle to provide you the cheapest price we can" not even from a manager

I spoke to manager in store and he even said if I didn't like I could return under the 30 day money back guarantee.

If you kick up enough of a fuss with the manager (not that I did here) they have to give you the underlying store policies
		
Click to expand...

That is great customer service. I was surprised at his reaction to be honest. He said no initially and I said that I have been told that it should be offered, he then asked which store I seen the price at and it was Online Golf, so I wonder if this is why he matched it, considering they are the same.

Then he came off with the cheeky comments of how to never ask again as I wont get it and not to tell anyone else as he doesn't want them coming in and asking for it.

I put it down to him having a bad day as he's always been very friendly when I go into the store and has been since.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			That is great customer service. I was surprised at his reaction to be honest. He said no initially and I said that I have been told that it should be offered, he then asked which store I seen the price at and it was Online Golf, so I wonder if this is why he matched it, considering they are the same.

Then he came off with the cheeky comments of how to never ask again as I wont get it and not to tell anyone else as he doesn't want them coming in and asking for it.

I put it down to him having a bad day as he's always been very friendly when I go into the store and has been since.
		
Click to expand...

maybe a bad day like you say

I find the staff are normally really good

I can get where they come from because the double trade offer says "not to be used with any other offer" but this is one of their main selling points the price match.. so should change the terms to save confusion

but then deal should end soon surely


----------



## Coffey (Jan 10, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			maybe a bad day like you say

I find the staff are normally really good

I can get where they come from because the double trade offer says "not to be used with any other offer" but this is one of their main selling points the price match.. so should change the terms to save confusion

but then deal should end soon surely
		
Click to expand...

He told me that they hadn't had confirmation but he is pretty sure it will last until the release date of Epic and M1/M2. Every other time I had asked they had a final date, which was pushed later and later lol


----------



## Bbothwell (Jan 10, 2017)

MaMerry in my store today told me that it's been extended at least for the first quarter


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			He told me that they hadn't had confirmation but he is pretty sure it will last until the release date of Epic and M1/M2. Every other time I had asked they had a final date, which was pushed later and later lol
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see if Titleist really do boycott AG over this. If they do it wont be long before the offer ends because Titleist is one of the most popular brands out there


----------



## Hendy (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got a call today my SM6 vokeys are in and ready to be collected


----------



## Hendy (Jan 10, 2017)

Just reading back a few pages very lucky to have got these when I did. This was a custom SM6 order. Lie angle adjustment S300 shafts and TV 360 grips. Ordered on boxing day


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 11, 2017)

Coffey said:



			That is great customer service. I was surprised at his reaction to be honest. He said no initially and I said that I have been told that it should be offered, he then asked which store I seen the price at and it was Online Golf, so I wonder if this is why he matched it, considering they are the same.

Then he came off with the cheeky comments of how to never ask again as I wont get it and not to tell anyone else as he doesn't want them coming in and asking for it.

I put it down to him having a bad day as he's always been very friendly when I go into the store and has been since.
		
Click to expand...

One AG near me is difficult to deal with,they low ball the double trade in deal and question price matching as the genuine website your getting your quote from might be fake


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 11, 2017)

Finally took advantage of this offer.

Calculated my trade-in price in advance yet received over Â£60 more ? On top of that the figure was Â£20 more than the cost of my purchase so I put that towards 1 doz Pro v1x.

Very happy but it does seem to confirm that there is not a uniform approach to the offer by all stores.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			Finally took advantage of this offer.

Calculated my trade-in price in advance yet received over Â£60 more ? On top of that the figure was Â£20 more than the cost of my purchase so I put that towards 1 doz Pro v1x.

Very happy but it does seem to confirm that there is not a uniform approach to the offer by all stores.
		
Click to expand...

You took clubs in and got balls, I thought that couldn't be done?


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			You took clubs in and got balls, I thought that couldn't be done?
		
Click to expand...

He went to a store that was willing to add goods up to the amount of his trade in,not many will do this...


----------



## moogie (Jan 12, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			He went to a store that was willing to add goods up to the amount of his trade in,not many will do this...
		
Click to expand...



This is very true....
Yet again highlighting the huge inconsistencies from store to store


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			He went to a store that was willing to add goods up to the amount of his trade in,not many will do this...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed there is so much inconsistency between stores

my store were pretty good

said they would price match and offered me Â£370 for 3-pw on this set I sold. They even said they would buy the 2 iron I had for it for the price of one club so was Â£410 I think it was. However the clubs I got in their place were Â£379 (after match) and they wouldn't let me use for balls etc 

so I just said I'll pay the Â£9 keep the 2 iron and sell it on eBay. Sold for Â£31 after fees and postage  so worked out ok


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 12, 2017)

Has anyone tried swapping in combo sets? my current Iron set is made up of MX-15 Irons and MP-4 Irons. Not sure how they would value?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Has anyone tried swapping in combo sets? my current Iron set is made up of MX-15 Irons and MP-4 Irons. Not sure how they would value?
		
Click to expand...

I phoned once (when thinking of buying a set for profit)

they said they would give me the cost of the set by iron or something like value what I have and give me the cost of what the set should be (maybe the worse of the two sets)

sounded too much like a lot of a effort


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			You took clubs in and got balls, I thought that couldn't be done?
		
Click to expand...

As shivas said the balls were only to use up the balance after I purchased a set of irons.

Like yourself I didn't think that was supposed to happen but then I also thought they would only offer pga trade-in value and I got over Â£50 more. Very strange!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just been on another forum I use

an advert appear

"Pre-Owned golf club bargains available in store"


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 12, 2017)

I doubt they are bargains. My local store has a beaten up 915 driver for Â£199. I said I can buy it new for that.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 12, 2017)

I assume the store manager determines 2nd hand prices. The ones in my nearest store seem pretty fair with some decent bargains in there, but the problem for AG is they appear to be giving much the same trade in value regardless of condition, but poor condition clubs will be much harder for them to sell on than good condition stuff, they must be going to take a fair hit on some of the clubs they've taken in.


----------



## Hendy (Jan 12, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			I doubt they are bargains. My local store has a beaten up 915 driver for Â£199. I said I can buy it new for that.
		
Click to expand...

My mate picked up a two ball putter in good nic for 21 quid. Not everything is overpriced.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 12, 2017)

pool888 said:



			I assume the store manager determines 2nd hand prices. The ones in my nearest store seem pretty fair with some decent bargains in there, but the problem for AG is they appear to be giving much the same trade in value regardless of condition, but poor condition clubs will be much harder for them to sell on than good condition stuff, they must be going to take a fair hit on some of the clubs they've taken in.
		
Click to expand...

Surely if you are getting only half back on the secondhand clubs you trade in for new clubs that are on a low mark up AG retail ie Ping & Titleist there must bei a loss on each club.
When I worked for AG some 6 yrs ago we couldnt offer a better deal on these low profit brands,there was litteraly Â£20 to be made by AG on some of these clubs so after doing a double deal trade in how can you make any sort of profit


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 12, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Has anyone tried swapping in combo sets? my current Iron set is made up of MX-15 Irons and MP-4 Irons. Not sure how they would value?
		
Click to expand...

Value each set, divide the price via the number of irons to get a single iron price then times by the number of irons you have from each set.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 13, 2017)

That's me finished, entire top end of bag and wedges on this deal, all done via the one store with no issues.

Roll on the season.:thup:


----------



## chasf (Jan 13, 2017)

got Â£213 trade in for my M1 against the new epic


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 13, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Has anyone tried swapping in combo sets? my current Iron set is made up of MX-15 Irons and MP-4 Irons. Not sure how they would value?
		
Click to expand...

You won't get much for MX15s, probably a tenner a club. If you mean MP15s on the other hand would be more like Â£45-Â£50 per club. MP4s would be roughly the same as MP15s.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 13, 2017)

chasf said:



			got Â£213 trade in for my M1 against the new epic
		
Click to expand...

Did you find the Epic considerably better than the m2? I don't know if it's just my dodgy swing but I put it up against the new M1 and my current Ping G and found I got 3-4mph more clubhead speed with the M1 and a few more yards too. I couldn't get my launch down on the Epic no matter what shaft I tried too. 

I really really wanted that to be the one I went with. Ended up ordering the M1. Maybe I will give the Epic another go a bit later in the year


----------



## chasf (Jan 13, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Did you find the Epic considerably better than the m2? I don't know if it's just my dodgy swing but I put it up against the new M1 and my current Ping G and found I got 3-4mph more clubhead speed with the M1 and a few more yards too. I couldn't get my launch down on the Epic no matter what shaft I tried too. 

I really really wanted that to be the one I went with. Ended up ordering the M1. Maybe I will give the Epic another go a bit later in the year
		
Click to expand...


yes it felt so much better and with better dispersion,also first driver i have hit that got me over 200 yards. I found my m1 and m2 to be wild off the tee sometimes and with this it was more forgiving and straighter. 
I struggle to get the ball up in the air,the epic launched no problem and was set to 11.5,whereas my M1 is up at 14


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 13, 2017)

chasf said:



			yes it felt so much better and with better dispersion,also first driver i have hit that got me over 200 yards. I found my m1 and m2 to be wild off the tee sometimes and with this it was more forgiving and straighter
		
Click to expand...

I will definitely give it another go. I think my spin numbers were way too high meaning I lost distance. I really really want to like it, I'm tempted to buy it as well even tho I've just ordered the new m1. Maybe I will try it again in the sub zero head. Thanks


----------



## chasf (Jan 13, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			I will definitely give it another go. I think my spin numbers were way too high meaning I lost distance. I really really want to like it, I'm tempted to buy it as well even tho I've just ordered the new m1. Maybe I will try it again in the sub zero head. Thanks
		
Click to expand...


subzero will be a better fit


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 13, 2017)

What shaft did you end up going for in the Epic?


----------



## corrupthalo (Jan 13, 2017)

Does the double trade in offer apply to price matched clubs?

ie I got a price match on a set of irons and its in my basket. Will I be able to get the double trade in and use that against the price match?

Thanks


----------



## turkish (Jan 13, 2017)

corrupthalo said:



			Does the double trade in offer apply to price matched clubs?

ie I got a price match on a set of irons and its in my basket. Will I be able to get the double trade in and use that against the price match?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have done and so have others though some have came up against resistance- if you do I would contact head office as they should be matching.


----------



## chasf (Jan 13, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			What shaft did you end up going for in the Epic?
		
Click to expand...


project x Hazardous T800 5.5


----------



## Jungle (Jan 13, 2017)

I benefitted from a double up trade at the weekend and the guy was happy to price match as well. 

The club I traded in, I almost threw out over Christmas, ended up getting Â£40 for it


----------



## Goldie (Jan 17, 2017)

I want to get 2 new wedges which come to about Â£200, and have a set of irons to trade in and a putter.

By my calculations the irons will get me Â£150 and the putter Â£56; taking me to just over the Â£200.

Would they be able to trade both in one transaction?


----------



## moogie (Jan 17, 2017)

Goldie said:



			I want to get 2 new wedges which come to about Â£200, and have a set of irons to trade in and a putter.

By my calculations the irons will get me Â£150 and the putter Â£56; taking me to just over the Â£200.

Would they be able to trade both in one transaction?
		
Click to expand...



As has been said many times before,  it's all shop/staff dependant
1 of my local stores definitely will
1 other local store does a strict 1 v 1 trade,  so no


----------



## thesilverfox (Jan 17, 2017)

hello,

sorry to be a pain - could anyone tell me how much i would get for a set of Wilson Staff F5 forged irons excellent condition in a trade in? Looked at the PGA value guide and worked out the conversion from $ to Â£ but unsure on what conversion rate AG use?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 17, 2017)

thesilverfox said:



			hello,

sorry to be a pain - could anyone tell me how much i would get for a set of Wilson Staff F5 forged irons excellent condition in a trade in? Looked at the PGA value guide and worked out the conversion from $ to Â£ but unsure on what conversion rate AG use?
		
Click to expand...

As a rough guide multiply the value you get by 1.5


----------



## chasf (Jan 17, 2017)

you divide the value in $ by 1.5, then multiply by 2.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 17, 2017)

thesilverfox said:



			hello,

sorry to be a pain - could anyone tell me how much i would get for a set of Wilson Staff F5 forged irons excellent condition in a trade in? Looked at the PGA value guide and worked out the conversion from $ to Â£ but unsure on what conversion rate AG use?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what clubs you have, for example steel shaft 3-PW value is Â£306.67, condition seems to make little difference to the price normally they just look up the clubs on the website and give the valuation stated.


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 17, 2017)

All the titleist clubs have dropped significantly in trade in value uh oh.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Jan 17, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			All the titleist clubs have dropped significantly in trade in value uh oh.
		
Click to expand...

I know i saw that - my AP1 716's have dropped by about Â£120 since November, should have pulled the trigger!


----------



## pool888 (Jan 17, 2017)

Some prices have been updated on the PGA site, but not all for the worse my Ping G20's have increased in value by around Â£35


----------



## Coffey (Jan 17, 2017)

pool888 said:



			Some prices have been updated on the PGA site, but not all for the worse my Ping G20's have increased in value by around Â£35 

Click to expand...

You Sir are a legend! my g25's have gone up by Â£44!


----------



## jimjoachim (Jan 18, 2017)

So just went down to the one in Belfast. Traded in MP57s for Â£160. Wanted to complete my Ping G set with U and SW but wouldn't let me do it as its 1 for 2.

But they would let me get a driver, and can return the driver for voucher and get them that way. 
Cant do both transactions same day apparently so be back down tomorrow to order the wedges. 

They said that they were allowing people to trade in 5 items and use the credit for anything instore before Christmas but it was pure carnage so cant see it happening again. People were rocking up with all sorts of crap and walking out with a motokaddy.....


----------



## Leereed (Jan 18, 2017)

What do you think a nearly new m2 driver will be worth?


----------



## Coffey (Jan 18, 2017)

Leereed said:



			What do you think a nearly new m2 driver will be worth?
		
Click to expand...

Â£184


----------



## Jon_T (Jan 18, 2017)

jimjoachim said:



			So just went down to the one in Belfast. Traded in MP57s for Â£160. Wanted to complete my Ping G set with U and SW but wouldn't let me do it as its 1 for 2.

But they would let me get a driver, and can return the driver for voucher and get them that way. 
Cant do both transactions same day apparently so be back down tomorrow to order the wedges. 

They said that they were allowing people to trade in 5 items and use the credit for anything instore before Christmas but it was pure carnage so cant see it happening again. People were rocking up with all sorts of crap and walking out with a motokaddy.....
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same with every store? If I wanted to trade some old clubs in for a new bag would I have to do it this way?


----------



## pool888 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jon_T said:



			Is this the same with every store? If I wanted to trade some old clubs in for a new bag would I have to do it this way?
		
Click to expand...

I think you will be very lucky if you find a store to trade in clubs for a bag, promotion terms are for trading in against new clubs only, although I think a very small number of stores have been letting you trade in for other things.


----------



## karlcole (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone know from experience how much id be looking at for a SM5 wedge?


----------



## Coffey (Jan 18, 2017)

karlcole said:



			Anyone know from experience how much id be looking at for a SM5 wedge?
		
Click to expand...

You cannot trade in just 1 wedge. Needs to be at least 2 wedges. But if you do manage to find another one then you are looking at Â£46 each


----------



## jimjoachim (Jan 18, 2017)

Jon_T said:



			Is this the same with every store? If I wanted to trade some old clubs in for a new bag would I have to do it this way?
		
Click to expand...

I was the one that suggested the possibility to them of getting something else and returning it to get what I wanted. 
They said it would be okay but because they watch these trades like a hawk I would need to do the return on a different day. 
Hopefully the return goes okay as im not sure ill get much use from the right handed driver in my car considering im a leftie....


----------



## karlcole (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks mate was always under the impression one was fine.


----------



## Hendy (Jan 18, 2017)

Coffey said:



			You cannot trade in just 1 wedge. Needs to be at least 2 wedges. But if you do manage to find another one then you are looking at Â£46 each
		
Click to expand...


I traded in my cevland 48 wedge there for a titleist tmb 4 iron before Xmas no issues at all even got 50 quid for it. Which is what I paid for it lol


----------



## Coffey (Jan 18, 2017)

Hendy said:



			I traded in my cevland 48 wedge there for a titleist tmb 4 iron before Xmas no issues at all even got 50 quid for it. Which is what I paid for it lol
		
Click to expand...

Yet another bit of inconsistency! I'd say it is worth a go trying to trade a single wedge in as they seem to make up their own rules

But their website states:



Any club, *excluding single wedges*, can be traded in against any new clubs product. Trade in and purchased items do not have to be the same. For example you could trade in a driver and purchase some irons.


----------



## moogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Re -- wedges

Ive spoken to a manager in 1 of my local stores
Told me they've stopped taking wedges in
After all,  the only time most want rid of wedges,  is when the grooves are no good
So resale is poor

No idea if this is going,   or has,  gone nationwide??

But makes sense


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Yet another bit of inconsistency! I'd say it is worth a go trying to trade a single wedge in as they seem to make up their own rules

But their website states:



Any club, *excluding single wedges*, can be traded in against any new clubs product. Trade in and purchased items do not have to be the same. For example you could trade in a driver and purchase some irons.


Click to expand...

I think they were probabaly using that rule to stop people swapping in pw or saw which come in with sets. The price they give for a sm5/6 is one that I expect they could get back in resale.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 18, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I think they were probabaly using that rule to stop people swapping in pw or saw which come in with sets. The price they give for a sm5/6 is one that I expect they could get back in resale.
		
Click to expand...

A second hand SM5 can't be worth Â£46, more like Â£30, get a brand new SM5 for Â£50


----------



## elliottlale (Jan 18, 2017)

my SC Golo has gone up Â£20 to Â£153 but i notice that the Scottys have gone unto Â£299.99!! I'm sure they were Â£280 last week in AG!!


----------



## karlcole (Jan 18, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			A second hand SM5 can't be worth Â£46, more like Â£30, get a brand new SM5 for Â£50
		
Click to expand...




We're from pal? Looking for a 58 k grind


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 18, 2017)

karlcole said:



			We're from pal? Looking for a 58 k grind
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you would find one now as they are a bit old but my shop was clearing them all out for Â£49,


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone got any news on an extension or will I have to go back to working for my money


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 19, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			Anyone got any news on an extension or will I have to go back to working for my money
		
Click to expand...

On going where I am,but how on going can they keep it up for before the manufacturers grumble?


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 19, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			On going where I am,but how on going can they keep it up for before the manufacturers grumble?
		
Click to expand...

It's on forever. The manufacturers are moaning but nothing they can do


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			It's on forever. The manufacturers are moaning but nothing they can do
		
Click to expand...

Well apart from not give them any stock to sell - yeah guess nothing they can do


----------



## chasf (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well apart from not give them any stock to sell - yeah guess nothing they can do
		
Click to expand...

Then they loose one of their biggest customers, american golf must shift some amount of stock and if they don`t supply them their sales
will tumble.

Its can`t be bothering taylormade or callaway as all stores have demo heads of the new kit .


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Was looking for a cheap-ish 5 wood so had a rumage in the garage spares bag and took in my well used SLDR Mini and got Â£48 for it against an Callaway XR.

Also had a hit of a TM AeroBurner 5W (which was nice) and the new M2 5W which went really well and I was seriously tempted.  Common sense prevailed and I stuck to my plan of a cheap-ish 5W and didn't spend the extra Â£100.  Maybe in a few months though ......

AG guys were all raving about the new Cally Epic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2017)

chasf said:



			Then they loose one of their biggest customers, american golf must shift some amount of stock and if they don`t supply them their sales
will tumble.

Its can`t be bothering taylormade or callaway as all stores have demo heads of the new kit .
		
Click to expand...

Something will break soon enough - the deals will be impacting on golf club pro shops , the reps will notice the drop in sales which will then filter through. AG offer imo seems to be something which is unsustainable and must be impacting on their profits if there is any. A big bubble will burst. The issue with Titliest and increase of prices is a start


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 19, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how much I'd get for my Nike ignite 3 irons please...they're cluttering up the garage....and I'm lazy.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 19, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Can anyone tell me how much I'd get for my Nike ignite 3 irons please...they're cluttering up the garage....and I'm lazy.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming steel shafts....

3 - PW = Â£104.00
4 - PW = Â£91


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Was looking for a cheap-ish 5 wood so had a rumage in the garage spares bag and took in my well used SLDR Mini and got Â£48 for it against an Callaway XR.

Also had a hit of a TM AeroBurner 5W (which was nice) and the new M2 5W which went really well and I was seriously tempted.  Common sense prevailed and I stuck to my plan of a cheap-ish 5W and didn't spend the extra Â£100.  Maybe in a few months though ......

AG guys were all raving about the new Cally Epic
		
Click to expand...

the epic was a good driver, I would say the new M1 is better. It probably had a lot to do with the shaft but the M1 had a 4mph club head speed advantage and at least 5-10 yards. The epic is better looking and sounding though.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 19, 2017)

road2ruin said:



			Assuming steel shafts....

3 - PW = Â£104.00
4 - PW = Â£91
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, that's crazy. I've had them years and they're just gathering dust


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Something will break soon enough - the deals will be impacting on golf club pro shops , the reps will notice the drop in sales which will then filter through. AG offer imo seems to be something which is unsustainable and must be impacting on their profits if there is any. A big bubble will burst. The issue with Titliest and increase of prices is a start
		
Click to expand...

The price increases have happened at all retailers form what I can see. 
according to some it's all because of brexit.....

when a manufacturer charges Â£400 for a driver I don't think a 5% price rise is gonna be all that significant in the plight of ag. What they're doing to rivals and local pros may not appear good to some, but until they go bust doing it as some predict. I'm more than happy to take advanatge, amd looking at the posts on here. Far more have taken advanatge than condemned them for the ill effect it may cause.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			The price increases have happened at all retailers form what I can see. 
according to some it's all because of brexit.....

when a manufacturer charges Â£400 for a driver I don't think a 5% price rise is gonna be all that significant in the plight of ag. What they're doing to rivals and local pros may not appear good to some, but until they go bust doing it as some predict. I'm more than happy to take advanatge, amd looking at the posts on here. Far more have taken advanatge than condemned them for the ill effect it may cause.
		
Click to expand...

Of course people aren't going to condemn them - they are getting stuff cheap , it's the way of the world nowadays - trying to find some way of getting stuff without paying the required price. Just look at every time GM offer freebies how everyone reacts - or even the amount that are trying to find a way to get Sky football without the paying - it's all from the same sort of cloth 

People are buying cheap stuff of eBay to take advantage of it , the chap on here who has used the deal to buy 5 Scotty putters and tried to flog them on here.

There is something a bit wrong about it all for me it's not illegal of course but something will break imo soon so i personally will continue to get anything i need from my pro because for me he is very important to my club and the game - I just hope enough people think the same way and the deal doesn't affect the golf pro too much. 

Had a good chat with a couple local reps from a golf manufacturer and a pro shop supplier and they are talking about it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course people aren't going to condemn them - they are getting stuff cheap , it's the way of the world nowadays - trying to find some way of getting stuff without paying the required price. Just look at every time GM offer freebies how everyone reacts - or even the amount that are trying to find a way to get Sky football without the paying - it's all from the same sort of cloth 

People are buying cheap stuff of eBay to take advantage of it , the chap on here who has used the deal to buy 5 Scotty putters and tried to flog them on here.

There is something a bit wrong about it all for me it's not illegal of course but something will break imo soon so i personally will continue to get anything i need from my pro because for me he is very important to my club and the game - I just hope enough people think the same way and the deal doesn't affect the golf pro too much. 

Had a good chat with a couple local reps from a golf manufacturer and a pro shop supplier and they are talking about it.
		
Click to expand...

I do feel for the decent good pros. I'd like to think that the better ones will have built good relationships with their members and will be ok. 

Unfortunately nowadays everyone looks for the bargain. I can't imagine many people pay more than say Â£100 for anything that they haven't researched. 

It's certainly been going on a while now which makes me think one of two things is gonna happen. Either American golf will basically monopolise the market, or b they'll become sports direct.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2017)

It will certainly be interesting to see where AG goes with this or what their plan is in the future but I wouldn't be worrying about a Pro especially one that has access to hundreds of members.

If he is not making a decent living then he must be doing something wrong.

A decent pro that treats his members right and actually tries to communicate with his members will make a living.

I expect most members will buy something,enter comps,have the odd lesson,hire a buggy etc so plenty of avenues for income.

I actually have supported many pro's at my club and in my area,i also have spent 100's into the 1000's at AG in Exeter after all they offer a service and if I'm looking for that service well all well and good.

In every business its dog eat dog and there's no way I would pay Â£50 more for something I can get down the road that would be madness.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			It will certainly be interesting to see where AG goes with this or what their plan is in the future but I wouldn't be worrying about a Pro especially one that has access to hundreds of members.

If he is not making a decent living then he must be doing something wrong.

A decent pro that treats his members right and actually tries to communicate with his members will make a living.

I expect most members will buy something,enter comps,have the odd lesson,hire a buggy etc so plenty of avenues for income.

I actually have supported many pro's at my club and in my area,i also have spent 100's into the 1000's at AG in Exeter after all they offer a service and if I'm looking for that service well all well and good.

In every business its dog eat dog and there's no way I would pay Â£50 more for something I can get down the road that would be madness.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, same for me Tony and we're lucky to have a Pro that will price match if he stocks it.

 Probably AG and Titleist fall out (if true) could be simply timing, ie, the contract between them is up for renewal, if the other big names are still in contracts with AG then there would be very little they can do until their contracts come up for renewal.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 19, 2017)

Went into AG in the hope to find a cheap driver as two of mine are at Ping getting fixed and they don't have any heads until middle of feb...

Picked up a used R15 with Â£101 on it, right beside it was an ex demo for Â£70 (which had the wrong shaft in it). Asked the guy if he could do the second hand one cheaper as I know you can buy new for Â£99 and there was another one which was better condition right beside it for Â£30 cheaper. He said they cant do any of the second hand stuff lower than what they traded for as the system flags it up. He said they traded that R15 for Â£100 and added Â£1 to it. He said he knows exactly where I am coming from and knows it is over priced but cant do anything about it.

Really struggling to see how they are going to shift any of it.

Same with the M1 and M2's they had, they were Â£222 and then had ex demos for Â£199.


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			The price increases have happened at all retailers form what I can see. 
according to some it's all because of brexit.....

when a manufacturer charges Â£400 for a driver I don't think a 5% price rise is gonna be all that significant in the plight of ag. What they're doing to rivals and local pros may not appear good to some, but until they go bust doing it as some predict. I'm more than happy to take advanatge, amd looking at the posts on here. Far more have taken advanatge than condemned them for the ill effect it may cause.
		
Click to expand...

In all the time I have spent in AG though, I have never seen anyone else trading in, and there is always a queue at the till, I don't think it will even account for a large percentage of sales. Apparently my Local AG was rammed the week after Christmas and took more money than ever.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 20, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Went into AG in the hope to find a cheap driver as two of mine are at Ping getting fixed and they don't have any heads until middle of feb...

Picked up a used R15 with Â£101 on it, right beside it was an ex demo for Â£70 (which had the wrong shaft in it). Asked the guy if he could do the second hand one cheaper as I know you can buy new for Â£99 and there was another one which was better condition right beside it for Â£30 cheaper. He said they cant do any of the second hand stuff lower than what they traded for as the system flags it up. He said they traded that R15 for Â£100 and added Â£1 to it. He said he knows exactly where I am coming from and knows it is over priced but cant do anything about it.

Really struggling to see how they are going to shift any of it.

Same with the M1 and M2's they had, they were Â£222 and then had ex demos for Â£199.
		
Click to expand...

My local AG had a sale of the traded in gear on boxing day,most of it is still available.....


----------



## moogie (Jan 20, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			My local AG had a sale of the traded in gear on boxing day,most of it is still available.....
		
Click to expand...


I was expecting a huge Boxing Day fire type sale of used gear,  as used to be the norm at AG every Boxing Day
It never happened
But as stated by Coffey ,  they've all been told (my local stores) that they can't sell below price that the used club(s) were traded in at.


----------



## Coffey (Jan 20, 2017)

moogie said:



			I was expecting a huge Boxing Day fire type sale of used gear,  as used to be the norm at AG every Boxing Day
It never happened
But as stated by Coffey ,  they've all been told (my local stores) that they can't sell below price that the used club(s) were traded in at.
		
Click to expand...

I guess if they did sell it for less, you could buy it and then trade it back in again for more money


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 20, 2017)

PP wants to trade an old set of irons for a hybrid - take it they will do that for him?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 20, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			PP wants to trade an old set of irons for a hybrid - take it they will do that for him?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, should be able to do that.


----------



## moogie (Jan 20, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I guess if they did sell it for less, you could buy it and then trade it back in again for more money
		
Click to expand...


Have already done that 2-3 times 
When early into the deal
2 shops ( locally ) reduced their trade ins to what they thought were realistic resale figures

Then the big guys slapped their hands


----------



## moogie (Jan 20, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			PP wants to trade an old set of irons for a hybrid - take it they will do that for him?
		
Click to expand...


Yes
Defenitely


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 20, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes
Defenitely
		
Click to expand...

yeah, that's what I thought, however he rung the Gosforth store this morning and they told him he couldn't. He has since rung the Metro Centre store and they told him to bring them in, so hopefully he will be ok.

Only issue I can see is that the set of irons aren't listed on the PGA value site - he's got these ones 

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/clubs/sets-of-irons/wilson-prostaff-hdx-irons-steel-5-sw-293746.html


----------



## Coffey (Jan 20, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			yeah, that's what I thought, however he rung the Gosforth store this morning and they told him he couldn't. He has since rung the Metro Centre store and they told him to bring them in, so hopefully he will be ok.

Only issue I can see is that the set of irons aren't listed on the PGA value site - he's got these ones 

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/clubs/sets-of-irons/wilson-prostaff-hdx-irons-steel-5-sw-293746.html

Click to expand...

I am not sure what happens if it is not on the site. I don't think that they take them. But there is no harm in trying


----------



## moogie (Jan 20, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I am not sure what happens if it is not on the site. I don't think that they take them. But there is no harm in trying
		
Click to expand...

They can if they wish
As I know of an instance where somebody traded in a set of Orka's
Can't give a double value,  as not on the PGA value guide site,  but obviously a figure was offered,  by staff member at AG that knew about golf clubs and not just those they stock


The set in question above,  (Wilson) I'd be surprised if was offered more than Â£30


----------



## Coffey (Jan 20, 2017)

moogie said:



			They can if they wish
As I know of an instance where somebody traded in a set of Orka's
Can't give a double value,  as not on the PGA value guide site,  but obviously a figure was offered,  by staff member at AG that knew about golf clubs and not just those they stock


The set in question above,  (Wilson) I'd be surprised if was offered more than Â£30
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I just overheard a conversation when in store of someone's clubs which wern't on the list and they wouldn't offer a value. Not sure what the clubs were though so could have been dunlops haha


----------



## moogie (Jan 20, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Fair enough, I just overheard a conversation when in store of someone's clubs which wern't on the list and they wouldn't offer a value. Not sure what the clubs were though so could have been dunlops haha
		
Click to expand...


I'm not saying they defenitely will mate,  just I know they have
As can be clearly seen throughout this thread,  there are huge differences and inconsistencies from shop to shop,  area to area,  how this deal is processed ,  in many different ways


----------



## jimjoachim (Jan 20, 2017)

I traded a set of old irons (mp57s) in for a driver (Xhot) earlier in the week. And was back in today and traded in my actual driver (G25) and returned the one I got earlier in the week and walked out with a Ping G driver. 

So they say you cant trade 2 for 1. But like everything there is always a workaround.


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 20, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if AG help with any alterations to sets they sell?

I traded in my S55 irons and was offered more than I thought I would get and ordered a set of Ping I's. Ping ceased making the I's and they made me up a set of I blades instead. All good as the I's were Â£449 (reduced as they were being replaced by the I200's) and the blades Â£799. AG are not asking me for any more cash.

However, before the order I was thinking about taking 1/2 inch off of the shafts. I think standard length is too long for me. Also, I had an extra layer of tape added and feel that the grips are still too thin. OK, I am a fat handed shorty!

Has anyone subsequently requested any alterations? How did you get on?

Cheers


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mattyboy said:



			Can anyone confirm if AG help with any alterations to sets they sell?

I traded in my S55 irons and was offered more than I thought I would get and ordered a set of Ping I's. Ping ceased making the I's and they made me up a set of I blades instead. All good as the I's were Â£449 (reduced as they were being replaced by the I200's) and the blades Â£799. AG are not asking me for any more cash.

However, before the order I was thinking about taking 1/2 inch off of the shafts. I think standard length is too long for me. Also, I had an extra layer of tape added and feel that the grips are still too thin. OK, I am a fat handed shorty!

Has anyone subsequently requested any alterations? How did you get on?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

AG have a 30 day guarantee so take them back in and ask.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mattyboy said:



			Can anyone confirm if AG help with any alterations to sets they sell?

I traded in my S55 irons and was offered more than I thought I would get and ordered a set of Ping I's. Ping ceased making the I's and they made me up a set of I blades instead. All good as the I's were Â£449 (reduced as they were being replaced by the I200's) and the blades Â£799. AG are not asking me for any more cash.

However, before the order I was thinking about taking 1/2 inch off of the shafts. I think standard length is too long for me. Also, I had an extra layer of tape added and feel that the grips are still too thin. OK, I am a fat handed shorty!

Has anyone subsequently requested any alterations? How did you get on?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Worse case, the iblade are showing as having a value of 550usd which equates to Â£720. 

Take me your set in for exchange and then get AG to price match clubhouse golf who have them for 699. Get the set made to your spec and job done.


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 21, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Callaway-...164060?hash=item43fc90e8dc:g:vQUAAOSwjDZYclmc

Worth Â£180 trade in if anyone is after anything.


----------



## Goldie (Jan 21, 2017)

Went to AG Derby today and traded in my irons and putter for 2 new RTX 3.0s for Â£0. Well chuffed


----------



## Jon_T (Jan 21, 2017)

Mattyboy said:



			Can anyone confirm if AG help with any alterations to sets they sell?

I traded in my S55 irons and was offered more than I thought I would get and ordered a set of Ping I's. Ping ceased making the I's and they made me up a set of I blades instead. All good as the I's were Â£449 (reduced as they were being replaced by the I200's) and the blades Â£799. AG are not asking me for any more cash.

However, before the order I was thinking about taking 1/2 inch off of the shafts. I think standard length is too long for me. Also, I had an extra layer of tape added and feel that the grips are still too thin. OK, I am a fat handed shorty!

Has anyone subsequently requested any alterations? How did you get on?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I chopped in my set of Ping i e1's 12 days ago for a new set of Ping i e1's. They phoned Ping to check they were still taking custom orders and they were so ordered my set the next day. The set i had was 5 - PW and the Â£449 sale set was 4 - PW but got them to move the set to 5 - UW and they were happy to do that for me. They took 4 days to arrive from Ping. Top service and just shot a PB round my home course with them, Bonus.


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 21, 2017)

Jon_T said:



			I chopped in my set of Ping i e1's 12 days ago for a new set of Ping i e1's. They phoned Ping to check they were still taking custom orders and they were so ordered my set the next day. The set i had was 5 - PW and the Â£449 sale set was 4 - PW but got them to move the set to 5 - UW and they were happy to do that for me. They took 4 days to arrive from Ping. Top service and just shot a PB round my home course with them, Bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - interesting as my order went in 12 days  ago too! And they send I blades. I have tried them in a net and they are  pretty good so not I am not so sure about more alterations. What worried me was that the more recent ping offerings appear to have an extra 1/2 inch on the shaft. For someone that has flat lies anyway, and is a shorty, I could end up flatter than gold dot!

Thank to you all for offering your thoughts.:thup:


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 22, 2017)

Mattyboy said:



			Cheers - interesting as my order went in 12 days  ago too! And they send I blades. I have tried them in a net and they are  pretty good so not I am not so sure about more alterations. What worried me was that the more recent ping offerings appear to have an extra 1/2 inch on the shaft. For someone that has flat lies anyway, and is a shorty, I could end up flatter than gold dot!

Thank to you all for offering your thoughts.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You bought irons because they felt good in a net?!. I blade are tough to use in the real world. Shaft length is irrelevant if the lie is correct. Only need shorter if your ball striking is poor.


----------



## Hendy (Jan 22, 2017)

Just had the mate pick up my sm6s on sat for me (as it's a 160mile round trip for me) and he's a delivery driver and finishes near the store on a Saturday. Tho he had to wait a hour for them to open but thankfully he did it for me. 

But anyway turns out the only think they got right was the fact it was a vokey. Wrong shaft, wrong lie, wrong grip and wrong grind.

So now I have to drive up there to give them back for them to re order them. But we all know that's a waste of time as the custom orders have now been stopped.

What's my options at this stage. Flipping ripping here ordered these on boxing day you think they have been checked before giving them out.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 22, 2017)

Hendy said:



			Just had the mate pick up my sm6s on sat for me (as it's a 160mile round trip for me) and he's a delivery driver and finishes near the store on a Saturday. Tho he had to wait a hour for them to open but thankfully he did it for me. 

But anyway turns out the only think they got right was the fact it was a vokey. Wrong shaft, wrong lie, wrong grip and wrong grind.

So now I have to drive up there to give them back for them to re order them. But we all know that's a waste of time as the custom orders have now been stopped.

What's my options at this stage. Flipping ripping here ordered these on boxing day you think they have been checked before giving them out.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they came from Titleist or just AG stock?
I ask this cos it has been mentioned on this forum in a thread that Titleist are in dispute with AG over the double deal trade in and may not supply them.


----------



## Simbo (Jan 23, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Do you think they came from Titleist or just AG stock?
I ask this cos it has been mentioned on this forum in a thread that Titleist are in dispute with AG over the double deal trade in and may not supply them.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know nobody knows what the dispute is between titleist and American golf. I ordered wedges a few weeks ago and found out about the issue, according to the shop I ordered them in I should receive them this week as allegedly the dispute has been resolved.

If I go for a custom fit outwith American golf for a set of Mizuno irons will they order in the spec I ask for on this double trade in deal?


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 23, 2017)

Simbo said:



			As far as I know nobody knows what the dispute is between titleist and American golf. I ordered wedges a few weeks ago and found out about the issue, according to the shop I ordered them in I should receive them this week as allegedly the dispute has been resolved.

If I go for a custom fit outwith American golf for a set of Mizuno irons will they order in the spec I ask for on this double trade in deal?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they should honour what you want irrespective of the promo and i'm sure they will.


----------



## big_matt (Jan 26, 2017)

Im really fascinated about what AG's plans are now. Was in a branch yesterday and they had fairly beat up 915 drivers for Â£175. No one is going to pay that. Interesting times.


----------



## gmhubble (Jan 26, 2017)

Re American Golf - have used that offer four times so far and it's worked out really well

You even get the 30 day exchange offer within that which is handy

PGA Value seems to have been reset a couple of weeks - have lost $100 off the value of M2's iron sets in that period though my Titeliest driver has gone up

Was going to change the M2's for Steelheads but that will have to wait now


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 26, 2017)

I had an interesting chat with one of the managers in a local AG about the Titleist/AG issue. It seems like Titleist took offence to the double trade in discount offer so tried to put the price AG pay up in line with what they sell to pro shops. 

It may be completely wrong, but that's what I was told. I know him well so there's no need to lie either


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 26, 2017)

My local pro is using the offer to his benefit. He has a set of apex irons 1.5" longer as he's tall traded them in against a set of taylormade rsi irons paid Â£8 now on sale in the pro shop for Â£400 and he will get a new set off Callaway iron direct from Callaway soon.he also said titleist are not happy with the offer as a lot of club pros are complaining. But some are now taking advantage of it with there traded in stock


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 26, 2017)

Titleist will badge it up as caring about the pros hence not being happy. It seems like they actually saw it as a way of increasing revenue by increasing the profit margins on products sold to AG


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Titleist will badge it up as caring about the pros hence not being happy. It seems like they actually saw it as a way of increasing revenue by increasing the profit margins on products sold to AG
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe, just maybe, with the increase in turnover of Titleist stock AG are chancing it with Titleist for a better deal and Titleist are having none of it, AG head office might be pushing their version of events to shop managers, they are unlikely to admit they've tried to pull a fast one on Titleist and failed.
Just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## mozza25 (Jan 26, 2017)

Got a set of callawau Xf, on their site it says they are worth Â£62, surely that's per iron.


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 26, 2017)

Is the deal set to continue??  I have a Scotty I'm looking to trade for a Taylormade spider (hopefully the red jason day one if anywhere in Belfast has one) and just wondering do I need to get moving?


----------



## gmhubble (Jan 26, 2017)

Was in the shop today and they are working on a week by week basis

TBH I cannot see how they can continue and am waiting for the bubble to burst as it did Nevada Bobs

They cannot sustain this business model - all their profit is tied up in 2nd hand clubs, clubs that people dont want and clubs that people wont buy at the prices they are charging

It is madness


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 26, 2017)

I just checked the PGA site for a value on my G25 irons. It's coming back as $245 for 4-GW. It was mentioned in earlier posts that there are a few different values AG work on. Any idea what range I should be looking for my irons??


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2017)

I reckon Mike Ashley will be following this with great interest

Direct golf is slowly coming back into the market and rebuilding under ashley. Its not as bad as I thought would be. they cut buying clubs off people and finance on clubs to keep profits to a max..

if american golf suddenly suffer from this deal  I reckon ashley will look to take them over aswell and have a lions share of the market


----------



## moogie (Jan 26, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			I just checked the PGA site for a value on my G25 irons. It's coming back as $245 for 4-GW. It was mentioned in earlier posts that there are a few different values AG work on. Any idea what range I should be looking for my irons??
		
Click to expand...


That's a good price
$245 is approx Â£326 on the trade in deal

Which is more than you'd get selling them privately


----------



## ger147 (Jan 26, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			I just checked the PGA site for a value on my G25 irons. It's coming back as $245 for 4-GW. It was mentioned in earlier posts that there are a few different values AG work on. Any idea what range I should be looking for my irons??
		
Click to expand...

I got Â£267 for a set of G25's 4-GW in December but no idea if the values have changed since then.


----------



## turkish (Jan 26, 2017)

I think the values have went up since December... my ap1s are now Â£285 and were Â£250 last month.... I'd be tempted but next set of irons I want to be custom fit properly


----------



## davidg2010uk (Jan 26, 2017)

Was in the Edinburgh store today and they didn't have many 2nd hand clubs at all.  Few decent Ping/Titleist/Callaway woods (albeit needing a good scrub) but was expecting the 2nd hand gear to be falling out the door.   No bargains to be had.


----------



## And29 (Jan 26, 2017)

turkish said:



			I think the values have went up since December... my ap1s are now Â£285 and were Â£250 last month.... I'd be tempted but next set of irons I want to be custom fit properly
		
Click to expand...

My mate has just walloped his in for Â£330 against some new M2's

i would take Â£5 horrible looking things


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 26, 2017)

I take it they always use the low valve no matter how good the condition is?


----------



## gmhubble (Jan 26, 2017)

You need to select the trade in value button on the pfa value website and that gives you the one price that AG use


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2017)

I was in AG in Milton Keynes today and they have rafts of second hand stuff at prices that can easily be beaten on eBay, similar to prices on Golfbidder but lacking quality in many cases.
2nd hand wedges, admittedly in good nick, marked up at Â£70..
A fairly beaten up X Hot driver for nearly 100....
They're not going to sell these things very quickly...


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I reckon Mike Ashley will be following this with great interest

Direct golf is slowly coming back into the market and rebuilding under ashley. Its not as bad as I thought would be. they cut buying clubs off people and finance on clubs to keep profits to a max..

if american golf suddenly suffer from this deal  I reckon ashley will look to take them over aswell and have a lions share of the market
		
Click to expand...

The Direct Golf in Edinburgh is closing down.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2017)

KenL said:



			The Direct Golf in Edinburgh is closing down.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he is closing down the stores that he doesn't think will make him money


my local one (attached to the biggest driving range in the area) is booming again


----------



## KenL (Jan 27, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Maybe he is closing down the stores that he doesn't think will make him money


my local one (attached to the biggest driving range in the area) is booming again
		
Click to expand...


Is it not full of poor quality stock and items supposedly on sale that are actually cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## DCB (Jan 27, 2017)

KenL said:



			The Direct Golf in Edinburgh is closing down.
		
Click to expand...

It's gone now ...... shame as it was close to the office  and ideal for a lunchtime look & see


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 27, 2017)

davidg2010uk said:



			Was in the Edinburgh store today and they didn't have many 2nd hand clubs at all.  Few decent Ping/Titleist/Callaway woods (albeit needing a good scrub) but was expecting the 2nd hand gear to be falling out the door.   No bargains to be had.
		
Click to expand...

Which Edinburgh store were you in? Looking for a second hand hybrid cheap and though I might pop up at some point too look.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2017)

Direct Golf in Peterborough has gone as well. Looks like a cull of underperforming stores. 
That shop has never worked, it has been a Nevada Bobs, an American Golf and a Direct Golf and non have been a success.


----------



## chasf (Jan 27, 2017)

picked up my epic pre order today and there was an envelope with the order with another 10% of my next order.
Ended up getting the M2  3,4,5, hybrids, which only cost me Â£103 with trade ins and the discount.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 27, 2017)

chasf said:



			picked up my epic pre order today and there was an envelope with the order with another 10% of my next order.
Ended up getting the M2  3,4,5, hybrids, which only cost me Â£103 with trade ins and the discount.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if that will be with all preorders. I've got to pick a few things up tonight and I've got my eye on another putter. Shame I've got rid of most of my clubs to trade in.


----------



## chasf (Jan 27, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			I wonder if that will be with all preorders. I've got to pick a few things up tonight and I've got my eye on another putter. Shame I've got rid of most of my clubs to trade in.
		
Click to expand...

should be, they had a pile of them behind the desk for each preorder,


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 27, 2017)

Lakeside AG had racks of used clubs last week and I said the to staff member "you're going to have hard job shifting all this lot" and he rolled his eyes and said "yeah no idea who's going to buy it all!"


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Lakeside AG had racks of used clubs last week and I said the to staff member "you're going to have hard job shifting all this lot" and he rolled his eyes and said "yeah no idea who's going to buy it all!"
		
Click to expand...

I called lakeside when I wanted a price for clubs

they said "we would have to see them.... " very abrupt and off about it

romford gave me a price over phone

so went there


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm officially banned from trading in now! Only 28 sets of clubs later.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			I'm officially banned from trading in now! Only 28 sets of clubs later.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha legend.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			I'm officially banned from trading in now! Only 28 sets of clubs later.
		
Click to expand...

banned? lol just dont use your card.. wear a hat and glasses


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 27, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			I'm officially banned from trading in now! Only 28 sets of clubs later.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you banned,this promo is supposed to be working for them.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			I'm officially banned from trading in now! Only 28 sets of clubs later.
		
Click to expand...

Who has 28 sets of clubs? Makes my shoe fetish look normal. Have you been dealing at the back of the car park at the club


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 27, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			banned? lol just dont use your card.. wear a hat and glasses
		
Click to expand...

I was told they even spoke about me in an area meeting, quite an honour to be honest. Because I twice traded in 5 sets of clubs and it flagged up.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 28, 2017)

JakeWS said:



			I was told they even spoke about me in an area meeting, quite an honour to be honest. Because I twice traded in 5 sets of clubs and it flagged up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm honoured to welcome you to my club. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## kevster84 (Jan 28, 2017)

Debating whether to sell my mint cobra king utility iron which has the graphite shaft. Can't find it on the PGA website though? Any idea what I would get for it?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 28, 2017)

I reckon about a tenner and I'll happily double that up to 20 for you


----------



## davidg2010uk (Jan 28, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			Which Edinburgh store were you in? Looking for a second hand hybrid cheap and though I might pop up at some point too look.
		
Click to expand...

Was the one near the zoo.  They did have a few but not the volume I was expecting on the back of the double trade in deals!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 28, 2017)

davidg2010uk said:



			Was the one near the zoo.  They did have a few but not the volume I was expecting on the back of the double trade in deals!
		
Click to expand...

If you are coming through from Glasgow to Corstorphine then drop into the Livingston store. Come off at Deerpark and follow signs for Broxburn. Left at the Dobbie's roundabout, past another small nursery and it is attached to the driving range on the right, about 200m from the traffic lights


----------



## VVega (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if they supposed to use a particular exchange rate when they convert from the USD trade in value? 

Was offered Â£150 for the double trade-in value of $250 which makes the exchange rate of 1.53 USD/Â£ which is very high (pound wise) compared to the 1.255 everywhere else. 

Maybe they are still living a pre-Brexit vote world? Or they are free to make up any rate?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 28, 2017)

VVega said:



			Does anyone know if they supposed to use a particular exchange rate when they convert from the USD trade in value? 

Was offered Â£150 for the double trade-in value of $250 which makes the exchange rate of 1.53 USD/Â£ which is very high (pound wise) compared to the 1.255 everywhere else. 

Maybe they are still living a pre-Brexit vote world? Or they are free to make up any rate?
		
Click to expand...

Fixed rate of 1.5


----------



## VVega (Jan 28, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Fixed rate of 1.5
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Any idea fixed by whom(HQ?) and if any plans to update it? 

Otherwise it's not really a double value, is it? I guess 1.6 x of trade-in value doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## big_matt (Jan 28, 2017)

sure this has been mentioned in the past but is it the research or the trade-in tab that you use? And if its research is it the 'mid' value?


----------



## VVega (Jan 28, 2017)

big_matt said:



			sure this has been mentioned in the past but is it the research or the trade-in tab that you use? And if its research is it the 'mid' value?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comment, I had no prb with the $ trade in value, it matched what was expected. The problem is with the exchange rate used - 1.5 is certainly a distant memory for the Â£.


----------



## JakeWS (Jan 28, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I'm honoured to welcome you to my club. ï˜‚ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Still managed 10 sets today doing a lap of the local stores sending someone else in haha :clap: I'd already bought them so I was committed.



VVega said:



			Thanks for the comment, I had no prb with the $ trade in value, it matched what was expected. The problem is with the exchange rate used - 1.5 is certainly a distant memory for the Â£.
		
Click to expand...

It says on the website they use 1.5 I think even, it's just the rate they set, they are only using that site as a guide and everything is at their discretion.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 28, 2017)

Any thoughts that AG are in trouble and thats why they are doing this promo can be forgotten,was talking to one of their guys in a local store who told me that the store he was from was being refurbished as are all the others to be.


----------



## moogie (Jan 28, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Any thoughts that AG are in trouble and thats why they are doing this promo can be forgotten,was talking to one of their guys in a local store who told me that the store he was from was being refurbished as are all the others to be.
		
Click to expand...


Local ones have also
Big refurb Newcastle store in fitting bay
With talk of opening new stores


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 28, 2017)

moogie said:



			Local ones have also
Big refurb Newcastle store in fitting bay
With talk of opening new stores
		
Click to expand...

Theres a rumour that AG are trying to buy an established driving range local to me to set up a store there.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 28, 2017)

They did that here in Bristol. There has always been one AG here but now they run one with a range with flightscope etc, then the standard store with gc2. Seems like they are both doing well too


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 29, 2017)

Popped in today on my way back from playing at our place and they had some new stock in. 

Had a quick hit with the demo  Benross HTX Type R 7-iron and the driver in the same range, which I was really impressed with. Trade in value on my gear is Â£335, the driver is on sale at Â£99 and the irons are Â£379 in store, but Online Golf has them on offer currently for Â£199. The standard HTX are Â£199 in both.

Wasn't able to get any numbers on the irons as the fitting bay was full, and while I liked the driver the store only had it in stiff so I want to try the regular and see the data. The guy at AG couldn't have been more helpful, but the earliest he can get the gear in for me to try would be Wednesday. I'm away Wednesday, but I've booked in for Thursday to try and get some numbers, but I've now found out the AG sale ends on Tuesday so I'd me looking at full-price through AG unless Online Golf's prices stay as-is beyond Thursday.. assuming I decide to buy that is!

My own fault for dragging my heels i suppose.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Jan 29, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			If you are coming through from Glasgow to Corstorphine then drop into the Livingston store. Come off at Deerpark and follow signs for Broxburn. Left at the Dobbie's roundabout, past another small nursery and it is attached to the driving range on the right, about 200m from the traffic lights
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, will try there next time i'm through.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ordered some Ping glide wedges old model at AG on 6 th January just been told on phone today won't be until after 2 nd March.
Its a good deal but that's a long time to wait.
I am thinking of cancelling but may have to wait for new ones any way.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2017)

^ snap.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 3, 2017)

I got a call yesterday as well to say that the glide 58 & 54 will be at the shop next Wednesday and the 50 will arrive on the 2nd of March but at  cost of Â£22 for each wedge with the trade in I can wait.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

gjbike said:



			I got a call yesterday as well to say that the glide 58 & 54 will be at the shop next Wednesday and the 50 will arrive on the 2nd of March but at  cost of Â£22 for each wedge with the trade in I can wait.
		
Click to expand...

Why's it taking so long Gainsborough can put anything together and quickly are these wedges custom fitted or just from stock?


----------



## gjbike (Feb 3, 2017)

Waiting for stock from America


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

gjbike said:



			Waiting for stock from America
		
Click to expand...

Two months to get a wedge from America


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 3, 2017)

I dont believe the US have any stock either which is the issue - they have more orders than they can take right now


shivas irons said:



			Two months to get a wedge from America 

Click to expand...


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 3, 2017)

BrizoH71 said:



			Popped in today on my way back from playing at our place and they had some new stock in. 

Had a quick hit with the demo  Benross HTX Type R 7-iron and the driver in the same range, which I was really impressed with. Trade in value on my gear is Â£335, the driver is on sale at Â£99 and the irons are Â£379 in store, but Online Golf has them on offer currently for Â£199. The standard HTX are Â£199 in both.

Wasn't able to get any numbers on the irons as the fitting bay was full, and while I liked the driver the store only had it in stiff so I want to try the regular and see the data. The guy at AG couldn't have been more helpful, but the earliest he can get the gear in for me to try would be Wednesday. I'm away Wednesday, but I've booked in for Thursday to try and get some numbers, but I've now found out the AG sale ends on Tuesday so I'd me looking at full-price through AG unless Online Golf's prices stay as-is beyond Thursday.. assuming I decide to buy that is!

My own fault for dragging my heels i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I just try to drive too hard a bargain, but I don't think AG will be getting any further custom from me after they tried to undercut me yesterday.

Went back on Thursday for a fitting on the irons and to work out the driver shaft, whether stiff or regular, and agreed in principle to buy both with the excess Â£35 going towards a gap-wedge with me paying the difference. The Type-R irons are 379 in AG, but 199 on sister-company Onlinegolf; but because they don't offer a CF option then AG couldn't pricematch on my fit - 2 upright - and suggested the stock set which they would bend and could price-match. Fair enough. 

They would have to order them in, along with the driver (HTX in 12 stiff). Then they decided to knock Â£40 off the trade-in value because my 7-iron is slightly scraped on the sole, and there is a slight sky-mark on the driver. This despite the guy on Sunday already valuing the sticks having seen them, he didn't think either were bad enough to reduce the value. Explained all this but guy wouldn't budge: 'We can't give you credit on the surplus' was all he would repeat like some automaton, and 'Sunday guy misvalued your clubs. Nothing else we can do.'

So from having a Â£35 surplus which was half-a-wedge purchase, I was going to be down a fiver before I'd even looked at a wedge. Called a halt to it there and took my gear away. 

Won't be back, second time that particular AG has tried to stiff me on a sale. Maybe I just expect too much, but felt a bit disappointed in their attitude.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 3, 2017)

BrizoH71 said:



			Maybe I just try to drive too hard a bargain, but I don't think AG will be getting any further custom from me after they tried to undercut me yesterday.

Went back on Thursday for a fitting on the irons and to work out the driver shaft, whether stiff or regular, and agreed in principle to buy both with the excess Â£35 going towards a gap-wedge with me paying the difference. The Type-R irons are 379 in AG, but 199 on sister-company Onlinegolf; but because they don't offer a CF option then AG couldn't pricematch on my fit - 2 upright - and suggested the stock set which they would bend and could price-match. Fair enough. 

They would have to order them in, along with the driver (HTX in 12 stiff). Then they decided to knock Â£40 off the trade-in value because my 7-iron is slightly scraped on the sole, and there is a slight sky-mark on the driver. This despite the guy on Sunday already valuing the sticks having seen them, he didn't think either were bad enough to reduce the value. Explained all this but guy wouldn't budge: 'We can't give you credit on the surplus' was all he would repeat like some automaton, and 'Sunday guy misvalued your clubs. Nothing else we can do.'

So from having a Â£35 surplus which was half-a-wedge purchase, I was going to be down a fiver before I'd even looked at a wedge. Called a halt to it there and took my gear away. 

Won't be back, second time that particular AG has tried to stiff me on a sale. Maybe I just expect too much, but felt a bit disappointed in their attitude.
		
Click to expand...

I was always told they couldnt price match online golf (was only retailer they wouldnt price match) prob because its a sister company

the no surplus rule it right tho I traded in some clubs and had Â£35 spare they said id loose it so I took a 2 iron out the set and it reduced the trade in by Â£40 (I just gave them Â£5 and sold the 2 iron for Â£31 on ebay after fees)

it sounds like they were doing alright for you tbh they said they would bend the clubs so you could get a price match which is pretty decent


----------



## moogie (Feb 3, 2017)

^^^^^^

TBH there isn't supposed to be a surplus or credit when using the trade in deal
It's in the terms and conditions

Though,  as we have read on here,  some have


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 3, 2017)

BrizoH71 said:



			Maybe I just try to drive too hard a bargain, but I don't think AG will be getting any further custom from me after they tried to undercut me yesterday.

Went back on Thursday for a fitting on the irons and to work out the driver shaft, whether stiff or regular, and agreed in principle to buy both with the excess Â£35 going towards a gap-wedge with me paying the difference. The Type-R irons are 379 in AG, but 199 on sister-company Onlinegolf; but because they don't offer a CF option then AG couldn't pricematch on my fit - 2 upright - and suggested the stock set which they would bend and could price-match. Fair enough. 

They would have to order them in, along with the driver (HTX in 12 stiff). Then they decided to knock Â£40 off the trade-in value because my 7-iron is slightly scraped on the sole, and there is a slight sky-mark on the driver. This despite the guy on Sunday already valuing the sticks having seen them, he didn't think either were bad enough to reduce the value. Explained all this but guy wouldn't budge: 'We can't give you credit on the surplus' was all he would repeat like some automaton, and 'Sunday guy misvalued your clubs. Nothing else we can do.'

So from having a Â£35 surplus which was half-a-wedge purchase, I was going to be down a fiver before I'd even looked at a wedge. Called a halt to it there and took my gear away. 

Won't be back, second time that particular AG has tried to stiff me on a sale. Maybe I just expect too much, but felt a bit disappointed in their attitude.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware, you don't get to use the excess on another club. So the Sunday guy was clearly wrong. 

Ive been into the same store and had different offers, I just wait till I get the value I expect. That said, the seven iron probably shouldn't have changed the value, but a sky mark would certainly get a lower offer imo.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I was always told they couldnt price match online golf (was only retailer they wouldnt price match) prob because its a sister company

the no surplus rule it right tho I traded in some clubs and had Â£35 spare they said id loose it so I took a 2 iron out the set and it reduced the trade in by Â£40 (I just gave them Â£5 and sold the 2 iron for Â£31 on ebay after fees)

it sounds like they were doing alright for you tbh they said they would bend the clubs so you could get a price match which is pretty decent
		
Click to expand...

My store absolutely priced match against Online Golf for me recently


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 3, 2017)

My local store has always matched online golf

The Managers have all just returned from a two day sales conference so maybe they have just received new guidelines?


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I was always told they couldnt price match online golf (was only retailer they wouldnt price match) prob because its a sister company

the no surplus rule it right tho I traded in some clubs and had Â£35 spare they said id loose it so I took a 2 iron out the set and it reduced the trade in by Â£40 (I just gave them Â£5 and sold the 2 iron for Â£31 on ebay after fees)

it sounds like they were doing alright for you tbh they said they would bend the clubs so you could get a price match which is pretty decent
		
Click to expand...

My local AG told me they wouldnt price match Golf Depot,doesent that defeat their whole price match policy?


----------



## Chaddy (Feb 3, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			My local store has always matched online golf

The Managers have all just returned from a two day sales conference so maybe they have just received new guidelines?
		
Click to expand...

I have noted that they are being a lot stricter about any clubs deemed to be in a poor condition even if it is only one club out of a iron set, they now reduce value against PGA value guide.


----------



## corrupthalo (Feb 3, 2017)

Got a great deal last night. Got Â£20 more for my irons than I paid for them 3 years ago. Ordered the HTX Type R irons which they price matched to the online golf price of Â£199. Used a Â£50 gift voucher I had that I was struggling to use and in the end the irons cost me Â£30. 

Very happy


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 3, 2017)

Chaddy said:



			I have noted that they are being a lot stricter about any clubs deemed to be in a poor condition even if it is only one club out of a iron set, they now reduce value against PGA value guide.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are having to be stricter about the clubs they take considering the sheer volume of people trading in 

I could be wrong about the price match I cant remember which one they told me they wouldnt match

tbh I agree with shivas irons , if they have a price match policy they cant not price match a company.. they have before said they wont price match companies in jersey for example which is fair enough (think jam golf and halpeny golf were the two they wouldnt touch once) 

but they have prob been told to knock off what they can on the irons. profits could be taking a dive lol


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Two months to get a wedge from America 

Click to expand...

Went to AG today asked the guy instead of waiting until 2nd March ( 2 months)for glide wedges if I paid the extra for the Glide 2 how much.
He just said NO .
he said trade in on wedges has stopped so he would have to cancel first order and start again .
that would only give me Â£22.50 each for a mcdaddy 3 set of 52/56/60.
Seems silly if someone is offering to spend more cash to say no.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2017)

That's strange,  I was allowed to do exactly that today


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 3, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Went to AG today asked the guy instead of waiting until 2nd March ( 2 months)for glide wedges if I paid the extra for the Glide 2 how much.
He just said NO .
he said trade in on wedges has stopped so he would have to cancel first order and start again .
that would only give me Â£22.50 each for a mcdaddy 3 set of 52/56/60.
Seems silly if someone is offering to spend more cash to say no.
		
Click to expand...

No trade in on wedges they are messing you about mate.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Feb 3, 2017)

They wouldn't give any trade in for a wedge this week for me &#128577; Never mind double.


----------



## moogie (Feb 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			No trade in on wedges they are messing you about mate.
		
Click to expand...



See post  #1193


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2017)

moogie said:



			See post  #1193
		
Click to expand...

They have already done a deal for my wedges so they will get my wedges in a trade in weather I get the original model or the Glide 2 .
but it makes no sense to turn down more money when they will get my wedges anyway.
As he told me they will honour the original deal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 3, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			They have already done a deal for my wedges so they will get my wedges in a trade in weather I get the original model or the Glide 2 .
but it makes no sense to turn down more money when they will get my wedges anyway.
As he told me they will honour the original deal.
		
Click to expand...


I can see where their coming from if most of the order is here and just waiting one bit they will still have those 2 that have arrived to sell on at a loss because the price will have fallen after the new wedges came out


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I can see where their coming from if most of the order is here and just waiting one bit they will still have those 2 that have arrived to sell on at a loss because the price will have fallen after the new wedges came out
		
Click to expand...

they were only Â£69 in the sale that's why I went for them .
Ag would make more money not ping as its them holding it up.
no heads aparantly but are they going to make more I am a bit sceptical.
why make more of an old model.
when they took my order they obviously never checked the stock availability.
to be honest I am expecting a call "sorry we can't fulfill this order."


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			they were only Â£69 in the sale that's why I went for them .
Ag would make more money not ping as its them holding it up.
no heads aparantly but are they going to make more I am a bit sceptical.
why make more of an old model.
when they took my order they obviously never checked the stock availability.
to be honest I am expecting a call "sorry we can't fulfill this order."
		
Click to expand...


Ah I see , I would guess their not making new heads their checking all the stocks everywhere ready to recall one from one of their stockists

your right you will prob get a call


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah I see , I would guess their not making new heads their checking all the stocks everywhere ready to recall one from one of their stockists

your right you will prob get a call
		
Click to expand...

It's a custom build order modus 3 1/2" long blue dot.
But they still took my money for them 
all I want is what I asked for but I was willing to pay the difference to upgrade but they just said NO.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 4, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			It's a custom build order modus 3 1/2" long blue dot.
But they still took my money for them 
all I want is what I asked for but I was willing to pay the difference to upgrade but they just said NO.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Gainsborough could have built them but obviously AG dont want to do it that way.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 7, 2017)

Was in my local AG today and asked one of the guys how long the double value trade in was going to continue,his  answer was "indefinitely"


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Was in my local AG today and asked one of the guys how long the double value trade in was going to continue,his  answer was "indefinitely" 

Click to expand...

Just done a trade and the lad said it was finishing at the end of Feb.
I'd had a bash of those cobra one length irons so maybe he was trying to push for a sale.


----------



## mozza25 (Feb 9, 2017)

It's going on forever, they seem intent on going bust.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just done a trade and the lad said it was finishing at the end of Feb.
I'd had a bash of those cobra one length irons so maybe he was trying to push for a sale.
		
Click to expand...

Was that SLand mate? I was in there today and they told me there's no end in sight


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Was that SLand mate? I was in there today and they told me there's no end in sight 

Click to expand...

No Metro Centre, I was asking about the Cobra one length after trying them so I got the impression he was trying the hard sell to get me to order some.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 12, 2017)

Got 300 for my XRs to put toward my new AP2s. Bloke in the shop said they were in some kind of dispute with titleist.


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 12, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Got 300 for my XRs to put toward my new AP2s. Bloke in the shop said they were in some kind of dispute with titleist.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they can't agree to be official custom fit partners - hence why when you go in they only have a few standard heads and shafts versus TM Callaway Mizuno where they have all kinds of heads, set ups and shafts

Not sure what it Is but it's a pain when your not a std set up person 

I personally wonder if Titleist are worried about getting in too deep with them - as per others comments, all their profit is tied up in these second hand clubs and as a business model it just doesn't work - all we need is Mike Ashley buying them up aka PWP tennis and some others


----------



## Hendy (Feb 12, 2017)

They still trading in putters? 

Might just get myself a new one for the sake of it lol


----------



## Goldie (Feb 14, 2017)

Whats the deal with trading wedges in?


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 14, 2017)

Goldie said:



			Whats the deal with trading wedges in?
		
Click to expand...

Seems to vary store by store. By the letter of T&C's they won't accept single wedges but I think some have had success.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 14, 2017)

I have 3 which are not needed, can they be combined against 1?


----------



## xcore (Feb 14, 2017)

I was told one club for one club. Annoyingly they wouldnt swap second hand shafts between second hand heads, I guess that's the way they are catalogued as one unit


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 14, 2017)

Is the trade in available on putters still? I have an odyssey white hot 9 putter that is a few years old so wonder if I can still trade that in? 
I know it's been posted before but the website for value is http://valueguide.pga.com/ and the conversion rate used is 1.5?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 15, 2017)

Just been into my local store, trade in still ongoing for the foreseeable future he says, one-for-one club rule applies to them. 
Offered me Â£72 for a left handed xhot2 driver which has a dent on the head as a result of a driving range pole incident. I don't think I'd of got Â£72 for a damaged club anywhere else, so it's a good deal for me, thanks AG!! I picked up a new odyssey white hot 9 putter for Â£27.00


----------



## Qbduncan (Feb 15, 2017)

I have the Cleveland 588 TT irons which have plastic panel on the back of the clubs. These are missing on a number of clubs so golf bidder refused to take them, does anyone know if American Golf will be any different? On the valuation guide they'd offer me more money than you can purchase them new for!


----------



## KenL (Feb 15, 2017)

Email Cleveland to see if they can send you them foc and stick them on.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 17, 2017)

I just tweeted to ask what they'd give me for my Ping G series irons, Â£497......that's got to be a mistake. Wont stop me trying to get myself an Epic driver though.


----------



## pool888 (Feb 17, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			I just tweeted to ask what they'd give me for my Ping G series irons, Â£497......that's got to be a mistake. Wont stop me trying to get myself an Epic driver though.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how much clubs in your set and steel or graphite, 8 steel shaft irons seem to be worth around Â£487.


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 17, 2017)

Wedges aren't double trade in any more, annoyingly I appear to have waited for them to stop doing it before deciding to upgrade.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone successfully taken something back which was bought with a trade in?
Seems a bit cheeky but I may try and use it to my advantage if it's possible.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 17, 2017)

The advert I seen on TV last night seemed to suggest that you can use the total value of trade in to purchase multiple clubs. Not sure if they have changed the T&C's but if not the advert is misleading.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			The advert I seen on TV last night seemed to suggest that you can use the total value of trade in to purchase multiple clubs. Not sure if they have changed the T&C's but if not the advert is misleading.
		
Click to expand...

I think the advert is purposely vague.


----------



## chasf (Feb 17, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone successfully taken something back which was bought with a trade in?
Seems a bit cheeky but I may try and use it to my advantage if it's possible.
		
Click to expand...

 If you have their club card you get a 30 day satisfaction guarantee . I have done it 3 times, but exchanged for other items though.
Las night i returned my m2 3 hybrid and got a pair of footjoy pro sl  shoes and golf balls.

I did well out of the deal as i had a 10% voucher for the hybrid  and got Â£121 for a club i traded in so i paid around Â£13 for the hybrid.

Dont think they will give money back, the best they will do is a gift card.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2017)

chasf said:



			Dont think they will give money back, the best they will do is a gift card.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm happy to get something else so a credit will do.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 17, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I think the advert is purposely vague.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I figured it was. It was just the first time I had seen it, so wondered if they had changed the deal, but checking the website it seems like they haven't.


----------



## Siren (Feb 17, 2017)

Elmoag could you delete a few pms please


----------



## Qbduncan (Feb 18, 2017)

Qbduncan said:



			I have the Cleveland 588 TT irons which have plastic panel on the back of the clubs. These are missing on a number of clubs so golf bidder refused to take them, does anyone know if American Golf will be any different? On the valuation guide they'd offer me more money than you can purchase them new for!
		
Click to expand...

They accepted my irons, laughed at the backs not being there and told me they'd taken way worse. Gone for an M2 driver instead.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 19, 2017)

I was hoping to trade in a set of ping irons for a set of wedges, but our local AG said it was one item for one item.  So I would only get one wedge... I ended up with a 3 W just because I haven't got one. Had fun trying them all... I hit m1&2, cobra f7, callaway epic, 917. Ended up with the epic. Was similar to m2, but cost Â£50 more so better value for money on the trade in...


----------



## big_matt (Feb 19, 2017)

If my use of the value guide is right, last years m1 should get a trade in value of Â£224. My local ag has a few in the usedrack for this price. Should they still honour this pga price even if its obvious they will make Â£0 on the sale (well, a loss if you include storage, display, bills etc)?


----------



## Coffey (Feb 19, 2017)

big_matt said:



			If my use of the value guide is right, last years m1 should get a trade in value of Â£224. My local ag has a few in the usedrack for this price. Should they still honour this pga price even if its obvious they will make Â£0 on the sale (well, a loss if you include storage, display, bills etc)?
		
Click to expand...

In my store, the price they are selling all the used gear is at the price they paid for it. Well, they have added Â£1 to the price. They will most likely offer you the trade in value, but in some cases they don't. Worth ringing the store and checking.


----------



## Green Man (Feb 19, 2017)

I put a M1 in a few weeks ago and got Â£224


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 19, 2017)

Coffey said:



			In my store, the price they are selling all the used gear is at the price they paid for it. Well, they have added Â£1 to the price. They will most likely offer you the trade in value, but in some cases they don't. Worth ringing the store and checking.
		
Click to expand...

They are doing this at my local AG aswell and its not selling,after all who wants to pay double its value .


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 20, 2017)

Just saw the AG double trade in TV ad. That is one seriously misleading advert. If you read the small print it declsres 1:1 trades but the depiction of the old boy getting multiple items is just too much IMO. Someone at AG needs there bozfelt for that one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Just saw the AG double trade in TV ad. That is one seriously misleading advert. If you read the small print it declsres 1:1 trades but the depiction of the old boy getting multiple items is just too much IMO. Someone at AG needs there bozfelt for that one.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Old boy took his initial purchase back and got store credit


----------



## turkish (Feb 20, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe the Old boy took his initial purchase back and got store credit 

Click to expand...

Can this actually be done? Is there a chance if your old club is in the store they'd just give you it back?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2017)

turkish said:



			Can this actually be done? Is there a chance if your old club is in the store they'd just give you it back?
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a pm


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Just saw the AG double trade in TV ad. That is one seriously misleading advert. If you read the small print it declsres 1:1 trades but the depiction of the old boy getting multiple items is just too much IMO. Someone at AG needs there bozfelt for that one.
		
Click to expand...

That was my first thought, but then I realised it didn't say what clubs he traded in. Could have been a driver, set of irons and a putter.

There is something misleading though unless I was told wrong in the shop, and that's the kid that got his first clubs. I was told I couldn't trade in for kids clubs.


----------



## Iain1133 (Feb 22, 2017)

Bobirdie said:



			Anyone took advantage of this yet???Using the pga value guide they will give you double. Seems too good to be true.What's the catch? Lol
		
Click to expand...

one of the catches is the the exchange rate as the valuations are given in dollars from the PGA site and they use an exchange rate of 1.5 dollars to the pound when actually it is around 1.2


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 22, 2017)

I was told it's 1:1 no questions

I was going to part ex two hybrids but they would need to go against two hybrids, not one.


----------



## turkish (Feb 24, 2017)

If you trade in a driver do you need the headcover and wrench?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2017)

turkish said:



			If you trade in a driver do you need the headcover and wrench?
		
Click to expand...

I took the headcover, but not a wrench and it wasn't asked for.


----------



## turkish (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Paul just seen my 915 is down Â£25 in the pga value guide from the other day. Was Â£158 now Â£133 so will sell wrench on the bay to claw some back


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 25, 2017)

turkish said:



			Thanks Paul just seen my 915 is down Â£25 in the pga value guide from the other day. Was Â£158 now Â£133 so will sell wrench on the bay to claw some back
		
Click to expand...

For the sake of a tenner, but then factoring in fees etc.... is it worth it?


----------



## JakeWS (Feb 25, 2017)

turkish said:



			Thanks Paul just seen my 915 is down Â£25 in the pga value guide from the other day. Was Â£158 now Â£133 so will sell wrench on the bay to claw some back
		
Click to expand...

People even buy them? I have like 30 here.


----------



## Depreston (Feb 25, 2017)

Am I right in thinking you can't use the trade in value on a second hand club 

Anyone know if they still stock the 2016 M1/M2 and how much they are?


----------



## Coffey (Feb 25, 2017)

Depreston said:



			Am I right in thinking you can't use the trade in value on a second hand club 

Anyone know if they still stock the 2016 M1/M2 and how much they are?
		
Click to expand...

New clubs only.

Most stores wont have any new ones left in stock. They can order from the website if it is still in stock there.

No custom fit options available though as far as I am aware


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm still undecided about taking up the American Golf double value trade-in offer to swap my current Aeroburner and irons for something else. 

Budget is tight being a one-salary family just now and a new grandkid just arrived, so I'm not looking to spend much, if at all, on changing the big stick so M2/Epic are out. 

The Aeroburner can balloon occasionally, which is why I'm looking to potentially change. I was impressed with the Benross HTX driver, which having had the AG fitting came out at 12 degree on a stiff shaft, which I was surprised about as I don't really have the swing speed to make proper use of a stiff. Nevertheless, I trialled the 10.5 version in stiff which I was only launching at 9.5 degrees; but it was carrying about the same as my 12-degree Aeroburner with some additional roll on top, and my dispersion was a lot tighter. 

The 12 degree version of the HTX is only available in regular; but the Type-R is adjustable to 12 degrees and can be had in stiff, although the CG weight is more in the middle of the head, rather than towards the back as it is in the standard HTX. It is supposed to give a more penetrating flight with less spin, but I can't trial the club as AG won't order it in unless I commit to buying which I won't do without having a hit with it first.

As to the Type-R irons, they were a good half-club longer than my current ones with similar ball flight; however, their spin rate compared to the Pings is about 50%; my 7-iron spins around 6000 with range balls, but the Benross irons were around 2900-3200.. fitter suggested this may be down to the demo club being standard lie, and I'm 2 degrees upright on the lie-board.

I'm worried that level of spin will have me struggling to stop a ball on a hard summer green compared to the current sponges we're playing on at the moment. It didn't seem to affect launch though, which has me a little confused.

I'll take your advice now. :thup:


----------



## Coffey (Feb 27, 2017)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'm still undecided about taking up the American Golf double value trade-in offer to swap my current Aeroburner and irons for something else. 

Budget is tight being a one-salary family just now and a new grandkid just arrived, so I'm not looking to spend much, if at all, on changing the big stick so M2/Epic are out. 

The Aeroburner can balloon occasionally, which is why I'm looking to potentially change. I was impressed with the Benross HTX driver, which having had the AG fitting came out at 12 degree on a stiff shaft, which I was surprised about as I don't really have the swing speed to make proper use of a stiff. Nevertheless, I trialled the 10.5 version in stiff which I was only launching at 9.5 degrees; but it was carrying about the same as my 12-degree Aeroburner with some additional roll on top, and my dispersion was a lot tighter. 

The 12 degree version of the HTX is only available in regular; but the Type-R is adjustable to 12 degrees and can be had in stiff, although the CG weight is more in the middle of the head, rather than towards the back as it is in the standard HTX. It is supposed to give a more penetrating flight with less spin, but I can't trial the club as AG won't order it in unless I commit to buying which I won't do without having a hit with it first.

As to the Type-R irons, they were a good half-club longer than my current ones with similar ball flight; however, their spin rate compared to the Pings is about 50%; my 7-iron spins around 6000 with range balls, but the Benross irons were around 2900-3200.. fitter suggested this may be down to the demo club being standard lie, and I'm 2 degrees upright on the lie-board.

I'm worried that level of spin will have me struggling to stop a ball on a hard summer green compared to the current sponges we're playing on at the moment. It didn't seem to affect launch though, which has me a little confused.

I'll take your advice now. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not too sure about the driver.

But all reviews I've looked at on the irons are the same.

Clubs go a mile but spin rates are very very low. I guess it depends what you are looking for, if you need pure distance then go for them. If you find you dont struggle with distance that much then stick with the pings as they will give you much more control. I have also heard that the distances on the Benross are variable which I assume is down to the spin rates.

I have one of the 3 woods and I love it. Club goes a mile and even at 14 degrees I can launch it pretty high.


----------



## KenL (Feb 27, 2017)

Green Man said:



			I put a M1 in a few weeks ago and got Â£224
		
Click to expand...

Intrigued as to what people trading in last year's biggest selling driver are trading an m1 in against?


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 27, 2017)

KenL said:



			Intrigued as to what people trading in last year's biggest selling driver are trading an m1 in against?
		
Click to expand...


another m1?


----------



## Green Man (Feb 27, 2017)

I had acquired a M1 what wasn't correct for me so went for a new M2.


----------



## t0m (Feb 27, 2017)

Anybody know when the deal ends


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 27, 2017)

Do they knock money off for no headcovers?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Do they knock money off for no headcovers?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so mate.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't think so mate.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2017)

I was in looking at putters today and the guy said don't forget we have offering double trade in. I gave him the make and model of a putter I have and he looked it up and said that's worth Â£15. I said so you will allow me Â£30 quid then, to be told no Â£15 is the doubled value .


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 28, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I was in looking at putters today and the guy said don't forget we have offering double trade in. I gave him the make and model of a putter I have and he looked it up and said that's worth Â£15. I said so you will allow me Â£30 quid then, to be told no Â£15 is the doubled value .
		
Click to expand...

What putter is it? All the values are on the PGA value guide site.


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2017)

Just been told
AG will no longer price match if using the double trade part exchange deal too


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 28, 2017)

moogie said:



			Just been told
AG will no longer price match if using the double trade part exchange deal too
		
Click to expand...

Did with me tonight.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 1, 2017)

Was in there last night and they quite surprisingly quoted me Â£160 for my Ping G15's. Was quite pleased with that and may look to use that once I've had my fitting next week.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 1, 2017)

I was surprised when they said it's only one for one on clubs but as many clubs can be traded in against clothes, balls, devices etc.


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 1, 2017)

They have price matched me as well

Seems to be store specific only

Some stores seem to be kinder than others



Marshy77 said:



			Did with me tonight.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Did with me tonight.
		
Click to expand...



They always have with past trades
Just quoted some memo sent round last week ??


----------



## moogie (Mar 1, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			I was surprised when they said it's only one for one on clubs but as many clubs can be traded in against clothes, balls, devices etc.
		
Click to expand...



Really....??

Wish our local stores did that

Clubs only in our area


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 1, 2017)

moogie said:



			They always have with past trades
Just quoted some memo sent round last week ??
		
Click to expand...

Although stupidly looked online now for the putter I bought and they price matched it at Â£115 but I've found it for Â£110. I couldn't get a signal in the shop so he checked instore. It's Â£110 even on the sister site online golf!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 1, 2017)

moogie said:



			Really....??

Wish our local stores did that

Clubs only in our area
		
Click to expand...

After what I've read on here I didn't believe it too but played with a mate Sat morning and he said his dad took 20 clubs in and traded against balls, gps watch and some clothing! They were going to do the same with me last night too.


----------



## winty57 (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone know if you can p/ex against a single iron? I was told by local AG that this was not possible wanted to buy Ping 4 iron and p/ex hybrid, I may email customer services if no response from the "double trade in" experts


----------



## Andy (Mar 5, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			I was surprised when they said it's only one for one on clubs but as many clubs can be traded in against clothes, balls, devices etc.
		
Click to expand...

What store is this Marshy?


----------



## Snelly (Mar 5, 2017)

I had never heard of this offer until Liverpoolphil told me about it when we played at RSG. 

I took a Scotty in to my local store today, a putter I disliked intensely, and they gave me Â£156 of credit for it! I traded it in for one of he latest Pings, a Sigma Wolverine which seems like a much better putter altogether. 

Thanks go go to Phil as I had no idea about this scheme.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I had never heard of this offer until Liverpoolphil told me about it when we played at RSG. 

I took a Scotty in to my local store today, a putter I disliked intensely, and they gave me Â£156 of credit for it! I traded it in for one of he latest Pings, a Sigma Wolverine which seems like a much better putter altogether. 

Thanks go go to Phil as I had no idea about this scheme.
		
Click to expand...

Good work - hope the new putter behaves :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 5, 2017)

They have offerd me 160 for a scotty but i forgot the headcover so wer looking to charge 30quid for that.  

Will be bringing the tatty headcover next time as its not worth 30quid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2017)

Snelly said:



			I had never heard of this offer until Liverpoolphil told me about it when we played at RSG. 

I took a Scotty in to my local store today, a putter I disliked intensely, and they gave me Â£156 of credit for it! I traded it in for one of he latest Pings, a Sigma Wolverine which seems like a much better putter altogether. 

Thanks go go to Phil as I had no idea about this scheme.
		
Click to expand...

Been eyeing this since release and tried it in several places. Very tempted by it. Let me know how you get on with it please


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been eyeing this since release and tried it in several places. Very tempted by it. Let me know how you get on with it please
		
Click to expand...

Why, I've tried loads of people's putters and hated them, putters are very personal imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			Why, I've tried loads of people's putters and hated them, putters are very personal imo.
		
Click to expand...

Because the Ping putter he's bought is the one I am interested in and it's always useful to get some feedback, positive or negative. If I do go ahead and decide to buy one it will be after trying it somewhere on a real green to get my own feel for it but feedback is always good. I take it you've never watched a single product review on youtube?


----------



## Lydo (Mar 5, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			I was surprised when they said it's only one for one on clubs but as many clubs can be traded in against clothes, balls, devices etc.
		
Click to expand...

Is this true??? I have a load of old club's sitting in the cupboard that I'd definitely use if that's the case.


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because the Ping putter he's bought is the one I am interested in and it's always useful to get some feedback, positive or negative. If I do go ahead and decide to buy one it will be after trying it somewhere on a real green to get my own feel for it but feedback is always good. I take it you've never watched a single product review on youtube?
		
Click to expand...

No &#128563;


----------



## Grieve14 (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone know if a set of irons can be traded in for a set of 3 wedges? or will they see it as set of irons for 1 wedge?


----------



## Hammertoe (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys, was just wondering can you use this against bags? I have a Scotty I would trade against a new bag if possible.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 6, 2017)

Hammertoe said:



			Hey guys, was just wondering can you use this against bags? I have a Scotty I would trade against a new bag if possible.
		
Click to expand...

According to T&C's no, you can't. However, some seem to have had a bit of luck trading in against other stuff so you just have to see what your local store says.


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 6, 2017)

My local store have let me trade in against both a bag and a trolley

Seems to be up to the store manager 



road2ruin said:



			According to T&C's no, you can't. However, some seem to have had a bit of luck trading in against other stuff so you just have to see what your local store says.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior (Mar 6, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			My local store have let me trade in against both a bag and a trolleySeems to be up to the store manager
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this.  I read on here that some have done multiple trade-in's for 1 new item, other store's only offer 1 for 1.  I was in a store the other week and the guy was saying that they are going to start a 2nd hand website (similar to golfbidder I guess) as they see 2nd hand market growing larger and larger.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 6, 2017)

Maidstone branch told me 1 club against 1 club only, and no trading against other items.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 7, 2017)

MD has been sacked so offer coming to an end. Although they are continuing double trade in using their own value guide. So not double, will be the same as pga guide standard price


----------



## turkish (Mar 7, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			MD has been sacked so offer coming to an end. Although they are continuing double trade in using their own value guide. So not double, will be the same as pga guide standard price
		
Click to expand...

Where are you hearing this?


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 7, 2017)

Golf manufacturers. Previous MD was targeted on turnover, when the year end accounts came out they realised the double trade in was a nightmare for them.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Golf manufacturers. Previous MD was targeted on turnover, when the year end accounts came out they realised the double trade in was a nightmare for them.
		
Click to expand...

Should have read this forum, it was predicted last October


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sure seems strange for them to still be advertising on TV etc if it's affecting the figures so much?


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 7, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Sure seems strange for them to still be advertising on TV etc if it's affecting the figures so much?
		
Click to expand...

I cant understand that ad on Sky,is it just me who thinks the offer looks like one item for multiple items with the ad yet when you go instore its one for one .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			Sure seems strange for them to still be advertising on TV etc if it's affecting the figures so much?
		
Click to expand...


They may have bought a block of advertising space and have nothing new to put up there. Cheaper to let it run than pay for an agency to produce a new advert for them.


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I cant understand that ad on Sky,is it just me who thinks the offer looks like one item for multiple items with the ad yet when you go instore its one for one .
		
Click to expand...


Yes indeed
Appears very misleading to me too


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 7, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I cant understand that ad on Sky,is it just me who thinks the offer looks like one item for multiple items with the ad yet when you go instore its one for one .
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that too, read the small print at the bottom of the ad, it clearly says 1 for 1.


----------



## Crawley1981 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hopefully I will still be able to get 1.5 of pga.com double on Saturday when I go for a multi-brand custom fit with them. If not then pointless me going as have only had my MP -25'S since July. Was also hoping to take driver and fairways.


----------



## turkish (Mar 7, 2017)

Does anyone know if you get a lot of shaft options on an iron custom fit at American golf? Also do they do a complete fitting process- IE static and dynamic tests? Grips and wraps checks etc?


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 7, 2017)

Gokf bidder will give you more money on ping clubs than AG double trade in


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 7, 2017)

"Golf manufacturers. Previous MD was targeted on turnover, when the year end accounts came out they realised the double trade in was a nightmare for them."

Got to be rubbish as they must have evaluated the effect of the offer before starting it, if not the whole board etc needs firing. 

I was in the a branch near Ipswich today and thought I'd ask about trading in v store credit and and the chap told me it's an instant dismissal offence to do anything other than 1-4-1 trades! ha ha!


----------



## Mugs (Mar 8, 2017)

Some have previously traded in and then returned the new item for credit I believe under the 30 day guarantee

Maybe search back in this thread


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 8, 2017)

Indeed

It is a way to get around the 141 terms and conditions

Take a club in - part ex for a new club of equal value

Take a club in - part ex for a new club of equal value

Take a club in - part ex against what you need AND then use the 30 day returns for the two clubs above - that way you get to return three clubs for one effectively all within their rules



Mugs said:



			Some have previously traded in and then returned the new item for credit I believe under the 30 day guarantee

Maybe search back in this thread
		
Click to expand...


----------



## turkish (Mar 8, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Indeed

It is a way to get around the 141 terms and conditions

Take a club in - part ex for a new club of equal value

Take a club in - part ex for a new club of equal value

Take a club in - part ex against what you need AND then use the 30 day returns for the two clubs above - that way you get to return three clubs for one effectively all within their rules
		
Click to expand...

I tried this but they wouldn't give me credit- said I would need to take (the new)club to another store to exchange if there was nothing I seen in their store to exchange for, or I could get the original club back as a refund.

I didn't argue with them right enough so maybe if you can be bothered disputing with them you'd get away with it.


----------



## pool888 (Mar 8, 2017)

turkish said:



			I tried this but they wouldn't give me credit- said I would need to take (the new)club to another store to exchange if there was nothing I seen in their store to exchange for, or I could get the original club back as a refund.

I didn't argue with them right enough so maybe if you can be bothered disputing with them you'd get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

It would cause them problems if they had a policy of giving the original clubs back as a refund as they would have to keep all the trade in's for 30 days before they could put them up for sale.


----------



## turkish (Mar 8, 2017)

Can only speak from my experience but that's what they said


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 8, 2017)

Well I have done it three times now spread across two stores and never had an issue!!



pool888 said:



			It would cause them problems if they had a policy of giving the original clubs back as a refund as they would have to keep all the trade in's for 30 days before they could put them up for sale.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pool888 (Mar 8, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Well I have done it three times now spread across two stores and never had an issue!!
		
Click to expand...

Done what, got your old club back as a refund?


----------



## chasf (Mar 8, 2017)

i got a new m2 hybrid trading in my old m2 fairway which i got Â£121 for and i had a 10% discount voucher which i got when i got my epic driver. So the hybrid only cost me Â£23. I then returned the hybrid and got Â£160 credit which i used to get new shoes and balls. I buy tons off stuff from my local store and they did this with no problems for me.


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 8, 2017)

No - just played the system

Twice I have wanted something but the rules state 1 for 1 ..... so ....

Took one of my not needed clubs in and part ex it against a new club of the same/similar value

Did the same thing again

Did the same thing with my final club/irons and then added the two clubs I had just bought into the mix under the 30 day rule

So the end result was me trading in three clubs and ending up with the one i wanted



pool888 said:



			Done what, got your old club back as a refund?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pool888 (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes there seems ways round the rules to get credits or deals you want. I was just saying it would be difficult for AG to refund customers by giving them their trade in clubs back as they then couldn't sell them for 30 days in case the customer returned their new club.

"turkish" seems to have been unlucky that the store would not give him a credit note and his options were to go to another store for an exchange or take his old club back, most stores appear to have given credit notes without any problems.


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 8, 2017)

You dont return it for your old club

You return it against another purchase

There is no getting your old clubs back not getting a credit



pool888 said:



			Yes there seems ways round the rules to get credits or deals you want. I was just saying it would be difficult for AG to refund customers by giving them their trade in clubs back as they then couldn't sell them for 30 days in case the customer returned their new club.

"turkish" seems to have been unlucky that the store would not give him a credit note and his options were to go to another store for an exchange or take his old club back, most stores appear to have given credit notes without any problems.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 10, 2017)

Went in last night to trade a couple of clubs against clothing. Soon as the guy saw me I knew there could be a problem as he knew I was coming back after running out of time last week. He said that they'd received a call that morning to withdraw the trade in on clothing but would honour it as he served me last week. Said from now on it's 1 for 1 only.


----------



## moogie (Mar 10, 2017)

AG now getting very arsey in newcastle
Nit picking ,  slightest thing ,  to try not to pay the value guide price

Poor show
As they're used clubs
The value guide has priced them accordingly to account for their age
So if no signs of abuse,  just normal use,  wear,  then should stick to the guide

It's their offer after all
Nobody forced them to put it on :sbox:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2017)

moogie said:



			AG now getting very arsey in newcastle
Nit picking ,  slightest thing ,  to try not to pay the value guide price

Poor show
As they're used clubs
The value guide has priced them accordingly to account for their age
So if no signs of abuse,  just normal use,  wear,  then should stick to the guide

It's their offer after all
Nobody forced them to put it on :sbox:
		
Click to expand...


Nobody forced them to put it on and nobody is forcing you to take up the offer.

They have to sell the clubs they accept and that is going to be difficult with some of the tat they have accepted so it is, to me, perfectly understandable if they now tighten up.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 10, 2017)

As I said,  new MD and he is against the Trade in. Starting their own value guide which will be poor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2017)

I can't get over how much expensive gear people seem to have stored away in their garages. I looked at my gear and any odd clubs I had and the trade in was not worthwhile. Now I know that is a cue for gags about my rubbish clobber but it is all decent brands, just a few years old. People should see the trade in as a great ride, you have had a go, done well. Now the ride is coming to an end, probably about 6 months too late for AG as a business but that is for them to deal with. Anyone with gear left, flog it on Ebay with the rest of us.


----------



## pool888 (Mar 10, 2017)

Always thought that was one flaw in the offer, the condition of the clubs did not seem to make much difference to the staff when I traded in they just looked up the value on the website. Poor condition clubs (as long as they were not damaged) were given same value as mint. They should of had a grading system but then that could of caused lots of problems and customer arguments as everyone's opinion of condition is different. But there will be big difference in the price they will be able to sell poor condition clubs for compared to mint so must be taking a hit on some trade ins. If they start their own guide with poor values then they will simply lose out on sales if people think they can sell on Gumtree/eBay for significantly more, I could probably of got much the same for my clubs as a private sale but why bother when you can walk into AG and walk out with the club you want with no hassle.


----------



## moogie (Mar 10, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			Nobody forced them to put it on and nobody is forcing you to take up the offer.

They have to sell the clubs they accept and that is going to be difficult with some of the tat they have accepted so it is, to me, perfectly understandable if they now tighten up.
		
Click to expand...


I understand what you say ,  and agree

But when a mate of mine takes in a set of excellent condition 3 year old irons and they try to BS him by knocking 1/3 off the value guide price,  because as he said "they are 3 years old".........then that's just not on

The value guide has priced them to reflect age,  so ridiculous to then try and reduce again on age
As condition was excellent,  the assistant couldn't find another way to reduce the price except to say,  they're old model

If clubs are in below average or poor condition,  they should indeed be devalued
Common sense

They've obviously now all been told to no longer give guide price


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 10, 2017)

So if you're complaining about the value quoted to you by AG, would you as a punter PAY the prices they are going to have to sell the stuff for? I doubt it very much.


----------



## moogie (Mar 10, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So if you're complaining about the value quoted to you by AG, would you as a punter PAY the prices they are going to have to sell the stuff for? I doubt it very much.
		
Click to expand...


I didn't make up the rules
They did.......and splash it across website,  tv,  and magazines

But,  in answer to your question,  yes,  sometimes I would
As even with double the guide price,  some items are very low value indeed 

Some they win
Some they lose


----------



## moogie (Mar 10, 2017)

Just to add
I wasn't complaining about the price
Just quoting what happened to my mate
Being undercut by a third


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 10, 2017)

Went in today to look at some wedges. Was told they are not taking trade in on any wedges not part of an iron set as they had taken in 1000's they couldn't shift.

bought a set of 3 Cleveland RTX3 wedges anyway.. now got to flog a set of Mizuno MPT Raw Haze wedges...


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2017)

moogie said:



			AG now getting very arsey in newcastle
Nit picking ,  slightest thing ,  to try not to pay the value guide price

Poor show
As they're used clubs
The value guide has priced them accordingly to account for their age
So if no signs of abuse,  just normal use,  wear,  then should stick to the guide

It's their offer after all
Nobody forced them to put it on :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Gosforth or Metro Centre?

I took a driver into the MC store over Xmas and was offered about a third less than the guide price because "it has quite a few marks on it". I went back in a week later, different assistant, and got offered the full guide price.

the first guy had a right attitude problem, the second guy was sound.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Gosforth or Metro Centre?

I took a driver into the MC store over Xmas and was offered about a third less than the guide price because "it has quite a few marks on it". I went back in a week later, different assistant, and got offered the full guide price.

*the first guy had a right attitude problem, the second guy was sound*.
		
Click to expand...

Is that based on you getting what you wanted?

Seem's to be throughout this thread (myself included), that each time we don' get what we want the staff member is a pleb, yet when we get a good deal they're a hero.

I agree in regards to an earlier point that they shouldn't reduce an offer just because a club is old. But i'm sure that all the clubs have different levels of wear and tear and that some people have gotten top value for bashed up clubs.


----------



## moogie (Mar 11, 2017)

I've only ever met 1 local assistant with an attitude
Young lad ,  Sunderland branch
Shocking customer service , spoke "chav talk" like he was still on the street corner in his shell suit with his boys in the hood


----------



## Green Man (Mar 11, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Gosforth or Metro Centre?

I took a driver into the MC store over Xmas and was offered about a third less than the guide price because "it has quite a few marks on it". I went back in a week later, different assistant, and got offered the full guide price.

the first guy had a right attitude problem, the second guy was sound.
		
Click to expand...

I bought some Mizuno irons on Ebay to trade in and I didn't realise one of the irons had a large chip on the sole. I took them to the Middlesborough AG expecting them to tell me they couldn't take them in but no. 

Â£187 trade in. If you were to look at these clubs no way would you pay anywhere near to Â£187 with the condition of the 9 iron.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 11, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Is that based on you getting what you wanted?

Seem's to be throughout this thread (myself included), that each time we don' get what we want the staff member is a pleb, yet when we get a good deal they're a hero.

I agree in regards to an earlier point that they shouldn't reduce an offer just because a club is old. But i'm sure that all the clubs have different levels of wear and tear and that some people have gotten top value for bashed up clubs.
		
Click to expand...

no, that wasn't the case. the first guy was a right smug condescending git with a "couldn't be bothered" attitude, the second guy was very helpful. I'll bet the second guy's sales figures are much better than the first one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			no, that wasn't the case. the first guy was a right smug condescending git with a "couldn't be bothered" attitude, the second guy was very helpful. I'll bet the second guy's sales figures are much better than the first one.
		
Click to expand...

If the smug condescending git had offered top value. Would you have left due to his attitude?

If so then fair play, but i'd imagine we are all more tolerant to peoples attitudes if we are benefiting from them.....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			no, that wasn't the case. the first guy was a right smug condescending git with a "couldn't be bothered" attitude, the second guy was very helpful.
		
Click to expand...

The young "big lad"?


----------



## Hendy (Mar 11, 2017)

Right guys just want to check they still price matching?


----------



## JohnF (Mar 12, 2017)

They done it for mexample on Friday


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 12, 2017)

They did for me yesterday 


Hendy said:



			Right guys just want to check they still price matching?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 12, 2017)

They are now being told to mark down for poor condition or refuse them.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 12, 2017)

AG turnover for the last quarter up Â£200k. Not much considering the loss they will have to take on the second hand gear.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			AG turnover for the last quarter up Â£200k. Not much considering the loss they will have to take on the second hand gear.
		
Click to expand...


If that figure is accurate then it equates to an average increase per store of Â£200 for a quarter or, put another way, *Â£150 per week!*

As I say if this is the effect of a costly promotion the Private Equity firm that owns them will not be "Happy Bunnies".


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			If that figure is accurate then it equates to an average increase per store of Â£200 for a quarter or, put another way, *Â£150 per week!*

As I say if this is the effect of a costly promotion the Private Equity firm that owns them will not be "Happy Bunnies".
		
Click to expand...

Surley that depends on their strategy and the results of their rivals?

i always felt their aim was to take out the competition and run it almost as a loss leader. 

If rivals start to struggle and dissappear then they could eventually monopolise the market and then increase prices. It's a risky long term strategy. But, could possibly be their intention. If of course the offer was simply to increase revenue then it appears to have failed.


----------



## moogie (Mar 13, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			If that figure is accurate then it equates to an average increase per store of Â£200 for a quarter or, put another way, *Â£150 per week!*

As I say if this is the effect of a costly promotion the Private Equity firm that owns them will not be "Happy Bunnies".
		
Click to expand...



Figures don't sound right
I was adding more than that by myself (150 p/w ) at my local stores......


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 13, 2017)

Their intention was to make money but it hasn't worked. Hence the MD has gone Staff are marking down second hand clubs to sell. Area managers have also been removed


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Their intention was to make money but it hasn't worked. Hence the MD has gone Staff are marking down second hand clubs to sell. Area managers have also been removed
		
Click to expand...

I may be way off the mark, but are you someone who wants to see AG fail or have an axe to grind? You only post on this thread and it's always negative or posting what could be seen as inside information.
Very strange.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a friend that works there, hence the information. They had a meeting to announce the sales figures but when asked on profit they wouldn't disclose.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			I have a friend that works there, hence the information. They had a meeting to announce the sales figures but when asked on profit they wouldn't disclose.
		
Click to expand...

So is it fair you posting this private info from meetings on an internet forum, are you betraying your mates trust or is he betraying theirs?


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 13, 2017)

Never said it was confidential and I'm sure their financial records can looked at end of year. He's a manager. The point is they have messed up with the second hand gear and need to get shot to get some cash flow. They have opened a second hand store


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm sure Mike Ashley will step in when they struggle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			I'm sure Mike Ashley will step in when they struggle
		
Click to expand...

 I was looking for a crying emoji but couldn't find one. 

I'm sure he is looking carefully at the situation but it will be a sad moment if it happens.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 13, 2017)

He's already turned Direct Golf into a pile of rubbish.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Surley that depends on their strategy and the results of their rivals?

i always felt their aim was to take out the competition and run it almost as a loss leader. 

If rivals start to struggle and dissappear then they could eventually monopolise the market and then increase prices. It's a risky long term strategy. But, could possibly be their intention. If of course the offer was simply to increase revenue then it appears to have failed.
		
Click to expand...

On those figures they are not going to be killing off any of their opposition.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 13, 2017)

Was in my local AG today and the fella in there said that because theres a new boss at AG they are not sure how much longer this promo will last and the offer they give you on your trade in's will be valid for 30 days because the promo could stop at anytime.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			He's already turned Direct Golf into a pile of rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Has he? my local direct golf is back to the standard it was previously. Same staff.. sells the same stuff however just with a few cheap things thrown in (which you dont have to buy)

I find the store is only as good as the people working at it though


----------



## elmoag (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi all
Given the amount of questions I receive on double value trade in via private message I thought there would be the appetite to confirm a few points.
. You can avail of our price match policy and double trade in 

.ag double value  trade in is available in all our stores (not online) 

. we have opened a pre owned outlet store in Middlesbrough to compliment our brand new store at Ingleby barwick which is one of 7 stores we have opened in last 5 months  with another 5 coming very soon 

Those are some of the common questions I receive 

Please don't hesitate to message me if I can help in any way (I do reply as soon as I can) 
As always I'm reluctant to hijack this thread or debate 
So hope this is appropriate.











.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 13, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Has he? my local direct golf is back to the standard it was previously. Same staff.. sells the same stuff however just with a few cheap things thrown in (which you dont have to buy)

I find the store is only as good as the people working at it though
		
Click to expand...

Was referring to the online side of things. Found the website to be sub standard at best. 
The only DG by me closed when their troubles first began.


----------



## TomTom (Mar 13, 2017)

elmoag said:



			Hi all
Given the amount of questions I receive on double value trade in via private message I thought there would be the appetite to confirm a few points.
. You can avail of our price match policy and double trade in 

.ag double value  trade in is available in all our stores (not online) 

. we have opened a pre owned outlet store in Middlesbrough to compliment our brand new store at Ingleby barwick which is one of 7 stores we have opened in last 5 months  with another 5 coming very soon 

Those are some of the common questions I receive 

Please don't hesitate to message me if I can help in any way (I do reply as soon as I can) 
As always I'm reluctant to hijack this thread or debate 
So hope this is appropriate.











.
		
Click to expand...

What questions?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2017)

TomTom said:



			What questions?
		
Click to expand...

The answers above were pretty obvious. 

1, do you price match with the exchange. YES. 

2, is the offer available in all stores? YES. 

3, Have you opened any new stores? YES


----------



## Lydo (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone know much I'd get for a set of ping g15 4-sw graphite shaft. Grips could probably do with changing tbh. Cheers in advance.

Weighing up my options to whether I should cash in the irons now to take advantage of this deal or not.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2017)

Lydo said:



			Anyone know much I'd get for a set of ping g15 4-sw graphite shaft. Grips could probably do with changing tbh. Cheers in advance.

Weighing up my options to whether I should cash in the irons now to take advantage of this deal or not.
		
Click to expand...

Just over Â£180 I reckon...As they seem to be getting a bit picky that might drop if the grips need doing..


----------



## moogie (Mar 14, 2017)

Lydo said:



			Anyone know much I'd get for a set of ping g15 4-sw graphite shaft. Grips could probably do with changing tbh. Cheers in advance.

Weighing up my options to whether I should cash in the irons now to take advantage of this deal or not.
		
Click to expand...



The guide price gives you Â£210


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 14, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Just over Â£180 I reckon...As they seem to be getting a bit picky that might drop if the grips need doing..
		
Click to expand...

They offered me Â£160 for 5-PW at the weekend.


----------



## stevench (Mar 14, 2017)

It seems my local has now stopped price matching if you also want to do a double trade in, they said it was one or the other. Two months ago they had no problem doing it for me.


----------



## moogie (Mar 14, 2017)

stevench said:



			It seems my local has now stopped price matching if you also want to do a double trade in, they said it was one or the other. Two months ago they had no problem doing it for me.
		
Click to expand...


Yes,  same issue at metrocentre Gateshead branch here in the north east
No previous issues getting this until start of this month

Did say they would price match at single value though 

For a company this size,  I find it ridiculous,  after reading this thread,  how the deal is rolled out from area to area.
So many different versions of how people,  just on here,  have been dealt with


----------



## Lydo (Mar 14, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Just over Â£180 I reckon...As they seem to be getting a bit picky that might drop if the grips need doing..
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			The guide price gives you Â£210
		
Click to expand...




need_my_wedge said:



			They offered me Â£160 for 5-PW at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I'm going to take them up tomorrow. If I get Â£180 or over I'll accept. Looking for a new GPS watch.


----------



## Green Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Lydo said:



			Thanks guys. I'm going to take them up tomorrow. If I get Â£180 or over I'll accept. Looking for a new GPS watch.
		
Click to expand...

I think you can only trade in against new clubs.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 14, 2017)

Lydo said:



			Thanks guys. I'm going to take them up tomorrow. If I get Â£180 or over I'll accept. Looking for a new GPS watch.
		
Click to expand...

Tried this,they wont trade clubs for gps


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 15, 2017)

It would appear that half their regional management team have been let go - I am guessing those that remain are trying to make their stores as profitable as possible for job protection?  My store is still as helpful as always so it seems to be region specific?

Stupid that different stores invoke different rules


----------



## Jay65 (Mar 15, 2017)

Went into my local AG, was met by a really rude cocky guy who it later turned out to be the Manager. I was offered Â£66 below the PGA.com valuation, for my Irons purely because they were LH. Couldn't find anywhere on their T&C which stated that they would offer less than the PGA.com valuation if they were LH. Any other Lefties out there that have had the same issue?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Tried this,they wont trade clubs for gps 

Click to expand...

It's been discussed many times on here that they are strict to the club for club trade, not other stock or credit.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jay65 said:



			Went into my local AG, was met by a really rude cocky guy who it later turned out to be the Manager. I was offered Â£66 below the PGA.com valuation, for my Irons purely because they were LH. Couldn't find anywhere on their T&C which stated that they would offer less than the PGA.com valuation if they were LH. Any other Lefties out there that have had the same issue?
		
Click to expand...

No issue with my left handed driver they took, even with the dent in the head!


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 15, 2017)

As I said

I have been allowed to trade in against an approach X40 and also against a Nike Carry bag

Its store specific



mashleyR7 said:



			It's been discussed many times on here that they are strict to the club for club trade, not other stock or credit.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TomTom (Mar 15, 2017)

Jay65 said:



			Went into my local AG, was met by a really rude cocky guy who it later turned out to be the Manager. I was offered Â£66 below the PGA.com valuation, for my Irons purely because they were LH. Couldn't find anywhere on their T&C which stated that they would offer less than the PGA.com valuation if they were LH. Any other Lefties out there that have had the same issue?
		
Click to expand...

Left hand clubs are worth bog all!


----------



## Jay65 (Mar 15, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Left hand clubs are worth bog all!
		
Click to expand...

And that's the official line from AG is it? Lol.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 16, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Left hand clubs are worth bog all!
		
Click to expand...

Virtually new secondhand left handed clubs are so cheap ive actually considered becoming a leftie .


----------



## Jay65 (Mar 16, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Virtually new secondhand left handed clubs are so cheap ive actually considered becoming a leftie .
		
Click to expand...

I have had some feedback from AG now, and without going into too much detail at this stage, because the situation isn't yet fully resolved, but the initial reaction that I've had back from AG is that because the valuations are taken from PGA.com, and there is no distinction made in valuations on that site between LH and RH clubs, that neither should AG be making distinctions either, and that the Manager of the branch I went into acted incorrectly and inappropriately. 

To AG's credit, they appear to be making good this situation for me.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 16, 2017)

Jay65 said:



			I have had some feedback from AG now, and without going into too much detail at this stage, because the situation isn't yet fully resolved, but the initial reaction that I've had back from AG is that because the valuations are taken from PGA.com, and there is no distinction made in valuations on that site between LH and RH clubs, that neither should AG be making distinctions either, and that the Manager of the branch I went into acted incorrectly and inappropriately. 

To AG's credit, they appear to be making good this situation for me.
		
Click to expand...

Try another local store,that seems to work .


----------



## Jay65 (Mar 16, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Try another local store,that seems to work .
		
Click to expand...

I did consider that in the first place, but after I contacted AG about the matter, they appeared to be more than happy to take the case up for me to put it right. In addition to that, the nearest other store is 40 miles away from me. So an 80 mile round trip for something that could possibly happen again wasn't really in my wheel house.

Fortunately, as I said, AG are onto this now, and have admitted that it was dealt with inappropriately, so hopefully it is on the brink of coming to a positive conclusion, just waiting to hear back from them today with info as to how this proceeds.


----------



## moogie (Mar 16, 2017)

So they should too
It's not like they sell brand new left handed gear at heavily discounted prices


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 16, 2017)

moogie said:



			So they should too
It's not like they sell brand new left handed gear at heavily discounted prices
		
Click to expand...

You would have thought the secondhand left handed gear would be a good seller for them,I rarely see it at my local AG and this has been mentioned by lefty players I know.


----------



## moogie (Mar 16, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			You would have thought the secondhand left handed gear would be a good seller for them,I rarely see it at my local AG and this has been mentioned by lefty players I know.
		
Click to expand...



Exactly....
I know a Leftie that struggles to find decent gear

There's also a few that come to my mates shop,  he can stand quite firm on the prices too,  as good quality used left hand gear is scarce
Never has to resort to selling below the price of right handed equivalent model


----------



## t0m (Mar 17, 2017)

I can't wait till this deal is over bought a g hybrid today


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2017)

Doing well with this deal so far in 2017

nothing purchased

long may it continue !! will power sticking strong lol


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2017)

I have to stop looking at epic's


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 18, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			I have to stop looking at epic's
		
Click to expand...

I was talking to a local pro the other day who got an Epic in for a customer after a demo only for the customer to phone up and say he took the AG deal instead with a set of clubs knocking about in his garage traded in for Â£280,I asked the pro what his trade in price was and he said he wasnt interested in a trade in,the pro wasnt happy about it cos he had to send the club back but you cant blame customers for going elsewhere with trade ins like this.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I was talking to a local pro the other day who got an Epic in for a customer after a demo only for the customer to phone up and say he took the AG deal instead with a set of clubs knocking about in his garage traded in for Â£280,I asked the pro what his trade in price was and he said he wasnt interested in a trade in,the pro wasnt happy about it cos he had to send the club back but you cant blame customers for going elsewhere with trade ins like this.
		
Click to expand...


this for me is the whole reason they started this deal.. squeeze the market 

cant blame customers at all.. I was going direct golf for mine even tested them at my range and LOVED them until I heard of this offer.. would be mad to throw away Â£125 extra


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 18, 2017)

Is it Â£125 extra. the pro could use Golfbidder who sometimes offer more than AG especially on Ping. He can also discount where AG won't. My brother got Â£20 more for his G25 driver and bought an Epic for Â£399, saved Â£50 over AG


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			I have to stop looking at epic's
		
Click to expand...


The Epic is rubbish Baz!

I tee'd up next to our assistant pro and biffed my M2 at least 2 yards further than him!


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 18, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Is it Â£125 extra. the pro could use Golfbidder who sometimes offer more than AG especially on Ping. He can also discount where AG won't. My brother got Â£20 more for his G25 driver and bought an Epic for Â£399, saved Â£50 over AG
		
Click to expand...

So a pro gave your brother what equates to Â£127 (double value Â£77 + your Â£50 saving) px against an epic  wheres the pro's profit margin in that?.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			So a pro gave your brother what equates to Â£127 (double value Â£77 + your Â£50 saving) px against an epic  wheres the pro's profit margin in that?.
		
Click to expand...

No he got Â£100 for his driver and paid an extra Â£299. If he had gone to American golf he woukd of got Â£80 for his driver and pay Â£349 for the driver. I'm just saying that because it's double doesn't mean it's the best deal. The AG deal is great if your gear is in **** condition, if it's good you can normally beat or equal the deal through golfbidder


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 18, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			No he got Â£100 for his driver and paid an extra Â£299. If he had gone to American golf he woukd of got Â£80 for his driver and pay Â£349 for the driver. I'm just saying that because it's double doesn't mean it's the best deal. The AG deal is great if your gear is in **** condition, if it's good you can normally beat or equal the deal through golfbidder
		
Click to expand...

Do golfbidder really give that much more than the pga guide?


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 18, 2017)

On some things. They use an algorithm depending on what is selling and what they have in stock.


----------



## JakeWS (Mar 19, 2017)

With woods etc at American golf it's still never a particularly great deal, irons are were the bargains are.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just been in, Trade in offer finishes NEXT MONDAY 27th MARCH.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Just been in, Trade in offer finishes NEXT MONDAY 27th MARCH.
		
Click to expand...

excellent, makes me feel a lot better about all my buying.. I always said to the Mrs that I did it as I wanted to treat myself to new clubs for my 30th birthday and that it would be stupid to wait and throw away money not using this offer

my 30th is sunday so I was correct lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2017)

Did she believe you?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 23, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did she believe you?
		
Click to expand...

lol do they ever truly believe you? or just go with it to hold against you later?

Lucky the Baby wasn't on the way until the last club was purchased lol timed that well.


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			excellent, makes me feel a lot better about all my buying.. I always said to the Mrs that I did it as I wanted to treat myself to new clubs for my 30th birthday and that it would be stupid to wait and throw away money not using this offer

my 30th is sunday so I was correct lol
		
Click to expand...



I did the same......


----------



## Crawley1981 (Mar 26, 2017)

Anyone seen this officially anywhere that it's ending? I'm toying with the idea of changinger drivers as mine would be worth a few quid if getting double as have never really been confident with it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 26, 2017)

Crawley1981 said:



			Anyone seen this officially anywhere that it's ending? I'm toying with the idea of changinger drivers as mine would be worth a few quid if getting double as have never really been confident with it.
		
Click to expand...


Today i believe.


----------



## shivas irons (Mar 26, 2017)

Crawley1981 said:



			Anyone seen this officially anywhere that it's ending? I'm toying with the idea of changinger drivers as mine would be worth a few quid if getting double as have never really been confident with it.
		
Click to expand...

Was in the Colchester AG today and was told the promo was still ongoing with no ending date .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Was in the Colchester AG today and was told the promo was still ongoing with no ending date .
		
Click to expand...

I was in a different AG to the one that told me it finishes tomorrow and they expanded on it a bit, they said the double trade in as is is finishing and the deal will be like for like, ie, Driver for Driver, putter for putter etc and the trade in won't be double it will be PGA price plus Â£10.00 or Â£20.00, they are waiting the exact figure.
But they confirmed the current deal as is finishes tomorrow when they close.


----------



## Crawley1981 (Mar 26, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I was in a different AG to the one that told me it finishes tomorrow and they expanded on it a bit, they said the double trade in as is is finishing and the deal will be like for like, ie, Driver for Driver, putter for putter etc and the trade in won't be double it will be PGA price plus Â£10.00 or Â£20.00, they are waiting the exact figure.
But they confirmed the current deal as is finishes tomorrow when they close.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I will go and give it a go tomorrow then.


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 26, 2017)

Croydon told me today there was no end date - typical EOQ sales speak i think wanting your business before the month ends


----------



## turkish (Mar 27, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Croydon told me today there was no end date - typical EOQ sales speak i think wanting your business before the month ends
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.... it's still on their website too


----------



## Wilf (Mar 27, 2017)

Asked today in Menston store and was initially told 31st March, but another Sales assistant then corrected the first to state tomorrow is final day 28th.


----------



## Crawley1981 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh good because I didn't  bother today as didn't have the tool thing with me. The purchase of the epic will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Mar 27, 2017)

I have to wonder why they would end it now just before the Masters which usually sees a spike in interest in golf and therefore sales....

EDIT: Just spoke to a guy who works in an AG Store and he confirmed it ended in his store yesterday and turned folk away today who were looking for it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2017)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			I have to wonder why they would end it now just before the Masters which usually sees a spike in interest in golf and therefore sales....

EDIT: Just spoke to a guy who works in an AG Store and he confirmed it ended in his store yesterday and turned folk away today who were looking for it!
		
Click to expand...

exactly why they ending it

the masters is the unofficial start of the season.. boost their sales they no longer need this to encourage people to buy as season is now in full swing

down range was packed today all bays at 13:00

where were these people in January when I was the only one there


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 27, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			I have to stop looking at epic's
		
Click to expand...

I was told the epics only draw. This club will be no good for people with girly fades &#129335;*&#9794;&#65039;


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Mar 27, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			exactly why they ending it

the masters is the unofficial start of the season.. boost their sales they no longer need this to encourage people to buy as season is now in full swing

down range was packed today all bays at 13:00

where were these people in January when I was the only one there
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that but from what I heard from staff previously its an aggressive move on other retailers. So if they continued over Masters Week/Weekend would surely give them majority of the yearly sales Vs DirectGolf, Nevada Bobs etc and make them the  automatic choice for Joe Public after he's bought his gear on the amazing double deal he'll keep going back?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2017)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Yeah I get that but from what I heard from staff previously its an aggressive move on other retailers. So if they continued over Masters Week/Weekend would surely give them majority of the yearly sales Vs DirectGolf, Nevada Bobs etc and make them the  automatic choice for Joe Public after he's bought his gear on the amazing double deal he'll keep going back?
		
Click to expand...

end of the tax year now though , no need to boost the books anymore


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 28, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			end of the tax year now though , no need to boost the books anymore
		
Click to expand...

The end of the tax year has no relevance to a limited company like AG. 

What would be interesting to know is how they value all the second hand stock they hold at their year end. If it's included at cost then AG's profits might look quite healthy with the margins made on sales aided by the double value deal. If they're honest & write down the stock to what it will realistically realise it could be a different story.


----------



## pool888 (Mar 28, 2017)

Offer now removed from their website, all good things come to an end. Will be interesting to see how their new trade in prices compare.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2017)

Was in AG today and, Boy, have they got some 2nd hand gear to shift...!!!
And at prices that nobody is going to pay.
Just as an example - they had 2 Cally GBB fairways in the 2nd hand bin, obviously traded in on the double deal, going for Â£129 each
Unfortunately, 20 feet away, they were selling them New for Â£119...ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
They have so many sets of irons that they put out just the 7 iron with a description of the set - must have 30-40 sets....
They're going to take some shifting...


----------



## turkish (Mar 28, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Was in AG today and, Boy, have they got some 2nd hand gear to shift...!!!
And at prices that nobody is going to pay.
Just as an example - they had 2 Cally GBB fairways in the 2nd hand bin, obviously traded in on the double deal, going for Â£129 each
Unfortunately, 20 feet away, they were selling them New for Â£119...ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
They have so many sets of irons that they put out just the 7 iron with a description of the set - must have 30-40 sets....
They're going to take some shifting...
		
Click to expand...

Obviously they're selling high the now but there will probably be a few cracking 2nd hand deals in a couple of months


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			What would be interesting to know is how they value all the second hand stock they hold at their year end. If it's included at cost then AG's profits might look quite healthy with the margins made on sales aided by the double value deal. If they're honest & write down the stock to what it will realistically realise it could be a different story.
		
Click to expand...

This is a great point. Many large companies hide losses by giving false values on assets, land assets are a good one for this. I would guess they will use the artificially high values this year and then the company has a year to shift that stock. The truth will out at some stage.


----------



## Crawley1981 (Mar 28, 2017)

Double was no longer on offer in the Purley store today and looks like they are not using pga.com anymore. My mizuno ez was showing Â£100 last week and I only got Â£76 today. Stupid me should of waited as golf bidder come back with a better offer but after a round with the epic demo at the golf club this morning I wanted rid of the Mizuno quickly.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Mar 29, 2017)

I was lucky and got a new Scotty 7M and only cost me Â£101 after they gave me Â£198 for my Scotty fastback, when I picked it up on Monday they did try asking for Â£30 extra as the 7M is Â£329 but price matched when I said Clubhousegolf are doing it for Â£299.
Happy days.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 31, 2017)

Can't keep it going, they are losing a fortune. They are having to mark down the second hand gear to sell it, so when they do finally sell it they would have made no profit. In the meantime they have no cash flow. Plus titleist were refusing to stock them and other brands were looking to follow. Wouldn't be surprised to see them go bust soon.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 31, 2017)

They make Â£82 profit when they sell an epic at Â£429. If they trade in a driver for Â£150 they haven't taken enough money to cover the cost of the driver. When they eventually sell it for Â£99 theu have made Â£31 profit. Which is 8% Margin


----------



## Durango (Mar 31, 2017)

They make a lot more than Â£82 on an epic. They must be in the brown stuff though running a promo like that.


----------



## mozza25 (Mar 31, 2017)

Â£429 less vat is Â£357. They cost Â£275, hence Â£82 profit


----------



## Durango (Mar 31, 2017)

Depends what discount they get buying in bulk. I buy them for the pro shop and those numbers aren't right.


----------



## El Diablo (Mar 31, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			Â£429 less vat is Â£357. They cost Â£275, hence Â£82 profit
		
Click to expand...

I always expected the promo to finish with their financial year end which was towards the end of January when I checked out their financials.

Go to companies house beta and look up their annual accounts https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/01720832/filing-history - gross margins quoted is far higher (39.4%) for prior year.

Going through the holding companies data is interesting as well especially the interest rate on the loan for working capital purposes and how quickly it can be called in.

Given the accounts to year end January 2016 were published June 6th, I await with interest the next set of accounts if published about the same time with the promo period included.


----------



## elmoag (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi everyone 
Good to see this thread is still very much alive its epic. 
As you all know Golfs  best value trade in continues Instore now 
Be great to see some of you come along to our golf show 7th-9th of April at the excel centre in London 
It's totally free and a chance to try all the big brands and have a fun day out. Give me a shout if you do 
Be great to meet some of you 
Failing that we have 2 new stores opening in the south in the next 2 weeks to bring a better service to the golfers of Eastbourne and Bournemouth 

Any questions re anything AG please message me through the forum anytime if I can be of any assistance 

Thanks


----------



## mozza25 (Apr 1, 2017)

Durango said:



			Depends what discount they get buying in bulk. I buy them for the pro shop and those numbers aren't right.
		
Click to expand...

They are Â£275 with 30% off every third driver you buy, but that deal ends today, so back to Â£275. No one buys it cheaper.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 1, 2017)

I was told by one of the guys at my local AG that they have been told if they make just Â£1 do the deal and thats not just the promo....chap I know wanted a set of secondhand clubs on their rack that were up for Â£89,he offered Â£60 and was told that they traded them in for Â£63 and he could have them for Â£64 thus making their pound .


----------



## moogie (Apr 1, 2017)

mozza25 said:



			They are Â£275 with 30% off every third driver you buy, but that deal ends today, so back to Â£275. No one buys it cheaper.
		
Click to expand...



Jeez you're relentless aren't you
Actually borderline obsessive

42 posts
41 of those 42 on this 1 thread

What's your beef with AG.....??


----------



## mozza25 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nothing, I have bought from there, just wouldn't get fitted there and think people reckon they are getting good value on trade ins when maybe they arent. As I said I have a friend who works there and gives me info. My cousin is a golf pro in essex now he hates AG.

PS I have also posted elsewhere for you now


----------



## pool888 (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone tried trading clubs in to see how the new trade in deal compares to the double value offer?


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2017)

pool888 said:



			Anyone tried trading clubs in to see how the new trade in deal compares to the double value offer?
		
Click to expand...

What new trade in deal?

I know the old one has stopped at my local AG some 3 weeks ago I think, but is there another one now that's replaced it?


----------



## Hendy (Apr 14, 2017)

It's just the normal price now i guess. But if you get a quote of golf bidder etc they will beat it. But i wait till they run it again come Oct November time


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2017)

They now do their own Valuation guide, but guarantee to match any other trade in guide, trade in price not available on-line, instore only.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 18, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			They now do their own Valuation guide, but guarantee to match any other trade in guide, trade in price not available on-line, instore only.
		
Click to expand...

Was in my local AG today,if the equipment you want to trade in isnt on there new valuation guide they are not allowed to trade the goods in,happened to me


----------



## Dando (Apr 18, 2017)

Can you trade in clubs against other goods as I want to shift my driver as I'm ordering an epic sub zero from left handed golf


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			Can you trade in clubs against other goods as I want to shift my driver as I'm ordering an epic sub zero from left handed golf
		
Click to expand...

No. Driver for Driver, irons for irons....


----------



## gmhubble (May 28, 2017)

Here we go .......

20% Pre-Owned Iron Sets Offer !!!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2017)

So they've realised that they can't shift these sets based on the double value trade in price so are taking a 20% hit to try and move them.....
I'm not sure 20% off will shift some of them


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 28, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Here we go .......

20% Pre-Owned Iron Sets Offer !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have they bothered cleaning them before putting them out in store yet? Don't know why people trade in dirty clubs and then doubly don't know why AG put dirty clubs out on display


----------



## shivas irons (May 28, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Here we go .......

20% Pre-Owned Iron Sets Offer !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I dont think that will even shift them.


----------



## gmhubble (May 28, 2017)

not when my local told me they would sell at cost plus Â£1 



shivas irons said:



			To be honest I dont think that will even shift them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## shivas irons (May 28, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			not when my local told me they would sell at cost plus Â£1
		
Click to expand...

Yes they have started doing this,I was told at my local AG that as long as theres Â£1 profit they will do the deal.See a set of clubs you like at AG,check on the PGA price guide to see what they bought them in for and add Â£1 .


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 28, 2017)

I've used this 'deal'  once and had to try and keep a straight face as the callow faced youth in my local store told me my near pristine Callawy XR driver was only worth Â£50 but they'd double to Â£100.

I was humbled by how they were prepared to rob themselves just for me.

In my experience the 'deal' is about as genuine as matey boy in the big coat knocking over windows and bellowing "I say, you buy one you get one free!"

Edit

It's handy for getting rid of older unwanted gear but the original offer is nonsense, although I'd concede the doubled figure is acceptable.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 28, 2017)

I see on Facebook they have now opened a outlet store in Newcastle (area) selling all the 2nd hand gear and that they have three more store opening soon.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			I see on Facebook they have now opened a outlet store in Newcastle (area) selling all the 2nd hand gear and that they have three more store opening soon.
		
Click to expand...

It's in Ingleby Barwick, just outside Middlesbrough, been open a few months now.


----------



## BornSlippy1994 (May 28, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's in Ingleby Barwick, just outside Middlesbrough, been open a few months now.
		
Click to expand...

Is it worth a visit? From Newcastle so it'd be a decent trip, but I'd consider it if there's bargains to be had...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2017)

BornSlippy1994 said:



			Is it worth a visit? From Newcastle so it'd be a decent trip, but I'd consider it if there's bargains to be had...
		
Click to expand...

Not been in, no point initially as they were selling stuff at daft prices.


----------



## Green Man (May 28, 2017)

I think its the shop in Middlesborough not the Ingleby Barwick store which is the outlet shop.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2017)

Green Man said:



			I think its the shop in Middlesborough not the Ingleby Barwick store which is the outlet shop.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one near the cinema?


----------



## Green Man (May 28, 2017)

Thats the one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2017)

Green Man said:



			Thats the one.
		
Click to expand...

That's really small, that's why I thought it was the other one, cheers :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2017)

Green Man said:



			I think its the shop in Middlesborough not the Ingleby Barwick store which is the outlet shop.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't mate, it's the one at Ingleby Barwick which is the outlet I think. Picked up some balls from the Boro branch 2 weeks ago and it's tiny, definitely not an outlet. I did notice the manager from Gateshead is at Boro now.


----------



## Green Man (May 29, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			It isn't mate, it's the one at Ingleby Barwick which is the outlet I think. Picked up some balls from the Boro branch 2 weeks ago and it's tiny, definitely not an outlet. I did notice the manager from Gateshead is at Boro now.
		
Click to expand...

OK if thats the case. I was just taking the info from American Golf's website http://storeblog.americangolf.co.uk/middlesbrough/


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2017)

Green Man said:



			OK if thats the case. I was just taking the info from American Golf's website http://storeblog.americangolf.co.uk/middlesbrough/

Click to expand...

Yeah I thought this one was the outlet http://storeblog.americangolf.co.uk/ingleby/ but Google does say Boro is the one. It's too small IMO but I may be wrong as I literally just went to the till to get my balls.


----------



## moogie (May 29, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			It isn't mate, it's the one at Ingleby Barwick which is the outlet I think. Picked up some balls from the Boro branch 2 weeks ago and it's tiny, definitely not an outlet. I did notice the manager from Gateshead is at Boro now.
		
Click to expand...


The manager from Gateshead metro center was defo given the role of manager at the used gear shop 
I was told that was the original Boro shop
(Unless something has changed)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2017)

I've just started following AG on Facebook. A picture has come up of a new store opening in Glasgow. There is a huge wall of pre owned clubs, far larger than I have seen in any previous AG Shops.

I was in the gosforth branch yesterday. They have more used clubs on display than usual, my son bought an M2 driver at a decent price. Quite a few iron sets but none in great condition, smooth grips for example. They will shift some but if I were them I'd be lumping them onto eBay to move them quickly. I can see them taking a healthy kicking on this stock.


----------



## elmoag (May 29, 2017)

Hi all to avoid anyone making the wrong journey 

The Middlesbrough store is indeed now an outlet 

Ingleby Barwick is a new store on a course and driving range 

We have additional outlets at Northwick Park in London 
And  Fenwick road in Glasgow 

Stores are going very well and improving all the time if anyone has any feedback  they would like to share after visiting I would appreciate it 
 I Can be messaged on here anytime.


----------



## Bbothwell (Aug 4, 2018)

Does anyone know the formula they use against the PGA Value guide? Trying to work out what they'd offer for my Cobra King F7 fairway


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2018)

Bbothwell said:



			Does anyone know the formula they use against the PGA Value guide? Trying to work out what they'd offer for my Cobra King F7 fairway
		
Click to expand...

$35.10 Ã— 2 = $70.20. Applying their conversion factor of $1.50 = Â£1 results in a figure of Â£46.80


----------



## Bbothwell (Aug 4, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			$35.10 Ã— 2 = $70.20. Applying their conversion factor of $1.50 = Â£1 results in a figure of Â£46.80
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:


----------

